# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Ակումբը հետևում էր թավշյա հեղափոխությանը․ 2018

## Վիշապ

*Մոդերատորական․ այստեղ զետեղված քննարկումները ծավալվել էին «Ի՞նչ անել» թեմայում։ Պատմական նշանակություն ունեցող իրադարձությանը զուգահեռ այս քննարկումները առանձացվել են հատուկ թեմայում՝ համապատասխան արխիվացման համար։*





Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը քայլերթ է անում, ծառ է տնկում, էլի ինչ-որ բարի, առողջ բաներ:
Հրաշալի է իհարկե, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ, սա պայքարի ձև է՞, շոու է՞, դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու հուսահատ քայեր ե՞ն, բոլորը միասի՞ն…
Սուպեր-լոքշ վիճակից դուրս գալու ինչ-որ հույս կա՞:

----------

erexa (05.04.2018)

----------


## erexa

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը քայլերթ է անում, ծառ է տնկում, էլի ինչ-որ բարի, առողջ բաներ:
> Հրաշալի է իհարկե, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ, սա պայքարի ձև է՞, շոու է՞, դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու հուսահատ քայեր ե՞ն, բոլորը միասի՞ն…
> Սուպեր-լոքշ վիճակից դուրս գալու ինչ-որ հույս կա՞:


Էսօր ես էլ էի մտածում էդ մասին, քայլերթ անելու նպատակը ո՞րն ա:  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը քայլերթ է անում, ծառ է տնկում, էլի ինչ-որ բարի, առողջ բաներ:
> Հրաշալի է իհարկե, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ, սա պայքարի ձև է՞, շոու է՞, դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու հուսահատ քայեր ե՞ն, բոլորը միասի՞ն…
> Սուպեր-լոքշ վիճակից դուրս գալու ինչ-որ հույս կա՞:


Մոտավորապես սենց, հոպար ․․․ 

Տարօրինակ իրավիճակ Ազատության հրապարակում

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մոտավորապես սենց, հոպար ․․․ 
> 
> Տարօրինակ իրավիճակ Ազատության հրապարակում





> Ապրիլի 13-ից 17-ը Ազատության հրապարակում շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ է մտադիր անել Քաղաքացիական պայմանագիր կուսակցությունը: Նպատակը Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչապետությունը թույլ չտալն է:


Հավայի նպատակ է՝ մարդիկ չեն ուզում Սերժը լավ ապրի, ստանդարդ չուզողություն, էս երկրում գոնե մի հոգի չկարենա՞ լավ ապրել  :Jpit: 
Իսկ որևէ այլ դրական նպատակ չունե՞ն ընդդիմադիրները:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հանրահավաքին մասնակցող կա՞, կարծիքնե՞ր, նորությու՞ն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հանրահավաքին մասնակցող կա՞, կարծիքնե՞ր, նորությու՞ն...


Ինձ բացում ա: Ասենք Նիկոլն ի՞նչ ա ուզում: Կարար, թող անցյալ տարի 10 000 դրամներին ավելի լավ այլընտրանք առաջրկեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ բացում ա: Ասենք Նիկոլն ի՞նչ ա ուզում: Կարար, թող անցյալ տարի 10 000 դրամներին ավելի լավ այլընտրանք առաջրկեր:


10 000 դրամի դեմը կարա մենակ 15 000 դրամն առնի: Իսկ էտքան փող Նիկոլը չունի։ Մնում էս ձեվը, որի նկատմամբ մեր հետաքրքրությունը զրոյա։ Մենք էլ, Սերժի պես, հարմարվել ենք քաքին, տաք ա ու փափուկ։

----------

Quyr Qery (18.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2018), Աթեիստ (18.04.2018), Արամ (15.04.2018), Նիկեա (14.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

boooooooom (15.04.2018), Progart (17.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.04.2018), Գաղթական (15.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ենթադրենք Դանիելյանն ինքն իրեն մտավորական է համարում ու ինքը կարծումա, որ մտավորականի ներկայությունը կխանգարի: Ով ես դու?
Նիկոլը պարտված քաղաքական գործիչ է, ինքը ունեցել է 100,000 և ավելի մարդ, բայց չի կարողացել, կոպիտ ասած չստացված հրամանատար ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ենթադրենք Դանիելյանն ինքն իրեն մտավորական է համարում ու ինքը կարծումա, որ մտավորականի ներկայությունը կխանգարի: Ով ես դու?


Ինչքան ասենք Ժառանգությունը, ԲՀԿ-ն կամ ՀԱԿ-ը ընդդիմություն են, էտքան էլ Դանիելյանը մտավորական ա։ 

Էս ilur.am-ի էսօրվա սքրինշոթն ա։ Հ1-ն ավելի տեղեկատվական ա, քան էս ֆուտբոլային տեսությունը։ Չնայած հազիվ էլ էսքան ․․․ Զուրաբյանների մաքսիմումը ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան դառնալն էր։

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.04.2018), Աթեիստ (18.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Մի հոգի մտավորական կա իմքն էլ հենց հիմա ժողովրդի կողքին, ժողովրդի հետ պայքարում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Որ ընդհանուր՝ շատ խելացի, մտավորական ժողովուրդ լինեինք, սենց չէր լինի էլի: 
Հիմա ինչ կա, էս ա: 
Լավ է, որ դեռ ըմբոստացողներ էլ կան, ու կոնկրետ Սերժին չեն ուզում (չեղած նպատակից լավ է):  
Օրինակ եղբայրական Ռուսաստանում էլ են մարդիկ ցույցեր անում, կյանքից բողոքում են, բայց Պուտինին մեկա ուզում են :Ճ
Ես կարծում եմ, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, պետք է աջակցել ով ինչով կարող է, ասենք Նիկոլի հիմնադրամին փող փոխանցելով (նույնիսկ եթե համոզված ենք, որ մեր ուզած արդյունքը չի լինելու):
Ոնց որ ուրիշ տարբերակ Հայ ժողովուրդը չունի էլ:  

Իսկ ներկա պահին, ապստամբները բացի Սերժի չընտրվելուց ուրիշ պահանջ ունե՞ն, ես դժվարանում եմ հաստակ բան գտնել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ընհանրապես, ՀՀ իշխանությունները եթե անասուն չլինեին, ապա էս բողոքի ակցիաներին կփորձեին նորմալ ռեակցիա տալ, դիալոգներ սկսել, ինչ-որ բան փոխելու քայլեր անել...
Սակայն բնականաբար անասուններից որևէ նորմալ ռեակցիա սպասելը անիմաստ հիմարություն է: 
Սրանք ոնց միշտ մլիցեքով ու փշալարերով են պատասխանելու ժողովրդին: 
ՈՒ թարսի պես էլ, լիքը անասունների գլխաքանակ կա Հայաստանում, ոստիկանի շորերով ու զրո գրամ ուղեղով, սրանք առանց մտածելու կարան քաշքշեն իրենց կերակրողներին:

ՈՒ ՀՀ գլխավոր անբարոյականը փշալարերով շրջապատված, ժողովրդին ծեծելով կփորձի դառնալ վարչապետ, դառնում ես վարչապետ, որ ի՞նչ անես...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2018), Տրիբուն (17.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց հլը մյուս կողմից նայենք։ Լավ, ասենք Սերժը չդառավ վարչապետ։ Բա հետո՞։ Մեկ ա ԱԺ-ում ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն ա։ Սերժը չդառավ, Սաշիկը կդառնա։ Ի՞նչ տարբերություն։ Լավ, ասենք չենք ուզում ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն լինի, նոր ընտրություններ են անցկացվում։ Է ՀՀԿ-ն նորից փող ա բաժանելու ու նորից իրա ուզած թիվը խփի։ Հետևություն․ էս ամեն ինչի իմա՞ստը։

----------


## Վիշապ

ՀՀԿ-ն էլ պետք ա հրաժարական տան ու ռադ լինեն, որովհետև ձախողվել են: Վկան՝ փողոցների ժողովուրդը, էդքանը բավարար է, նույնիսկ կարելի է շատ չխորանալ էկոնոմիկա, արտաքին քաղաքականություն, և այլն:
ՈՒ ճիշտն ասած, ինձ թվում է, պահանջը պիտի լիներ արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրություններ անցկացնելը: 
Հաշվի առնելով իշխանությունների բթացած ու անասնական վիճակը, ինձ թվում է, միակ տարբերակը մնում է բռնի հեղափոխությունը, ու դրան հասցրել է հենց ՀՀԿ-ն՝ էսօրվա վիճակի պատասխանատուն:

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀՀԿ-ն էլ պետք ա հրաժարական տան ու ռադ լինեն, որովհետև ձախողվել են: Վկան՝ փողոցների ժողովուրդը, էդքանը բավարար է, նույնիսկ կարելի է շատ չխորանալ էկոնոմիկա, արտաքին քաղաքականություն, և այլն:
> ՈՒ ճիշտն ասած, ինձ թվում է, պահանջը պիտի լիներ արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրություններ անցկացնելը: 
> Հաշվի առնելով իշխանությունների բթացած ու անասնական վիճակը, ինձ թվում է, միակ տարբերակը մնում է բռնի հեղափոխությունը, ու դրան հասցրել է հենց ՀՀԿ-ն՝ էսօրվա վիճակի պատասխանատուն:


Փողոցում էն 10%-ն ա, որը Ելքին ձայն ա տվել։ Էսօր նայում էի կենդանի հեռարձակումը։ Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ քաղաքում կյանքն իրա հունով շարունակվում ա, մի խումբ մարդիկ փողոց են փակում, իսկ ավտոբուսներից դժգոհ դեմքով ուղևորներն իջնում են, ով գիտի՝ մտքների մեջ քֆրտելով ցուցարարներին։ Ու էդ ավտոբուսից իջնողները հաստատ Ելքին ձայն չեն տվել ու չեն տա։ Ասածս էն ա, որ առայժմ ՀՀԿ-ի 10 000 դրամներին այլընտրանք չկա։

Ներող պեսիմիզմիս համար  :Jpit:  Բայց Հայաստանում քաղաքական դաշտը մեռավ էն ժամանակ, երբ Րաֆֆին գնաց Վովայի հետ աղոթելու, իսկ ցուցարարները սկզբում բերանները բաց կանգնած մնացին, հետո ցրվեցին տներով։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փողոցում էն 10%-ն ա, որը Ելքին ձայն ա տվել։ Էսօր նայում էի կենդանի հեռարձակումը։ Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ քաղաքում կյանքն իրա հունով շարունակվում ա, մի խումբ մարդիկ փողոց են փակում, իսկ ավտոբուսներից դժգոհ դեմքով ուղևորներն իջնում են, ով գիտի՝ մտքների մեջ քֆրտելով ցուցարարներին։ Ու էդ ավտոբուսից իջնողները հաստատ Ելքին ձայն չեն տվել ու չեն տա։ Ասածս էն ա, որ առայժմ ՀՀԿ-ի 10 000 դրամներին այլընտրանք չկա։
> 
> Ներող պեսիմիզմիս համար  Բայց Հայաստանում քաղաքական դաշտը մեռավ էն ժամանակ, երբ Րաֆֆին գնաց Վովայի հետ աղոթելու, իսկ ցուցարարները սկզբում բերանները բաց կանգնած մնացին, հետո ցրվեցին տներով։


Ընդհանուր առմամբ 10%-ը վատ թիվ չի, պրոբլեմն այն է, որ նախ այդ 10%-ը անզեն քաղաքացիներ են, ու եթե 50% էլ լինեն, իշխանությունները մեկ է բռնությամբ են պատասխանելու, ու վերջին վարյանտ կգնդակահարեն, ոնց մարտի մեկին արեցին: 
Այսինքն դեգեներատներին իշխանություններից քշելը վայթե մենակ զենքով ստացվի:

ՀՀ-ում քաղաքական դաշտը իմ կարծիքով մեռավ 96-ին, երբ ժողովրդի բողոքներին պատասխանեցին տանկերով ու անբարոյականությունն ու գողությունը Հայաստանում դառավ թրենդ ու ուժն ու փողը դառավ ճիշտը թելադրող:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2018), Տրիբուն (17.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ 10%-ը վատ թիվ չի, պրոբլեմն այն է, որ նախ այդ 10%-ը անզեն քաղաքացիներ են, ու եթե 50% էլ լինեն, իշխանությունները մեկ է բռնությամբ են պատասխանելու, ու վերջին վարյանտ կգնդակահարեն, ոնց մարտի մեկին արեցին: 
> Այսինքն դեգեներատներին իշխանություններից քշելը վայթե մենակ զենքով ստացվի:
> 
> ՀՀ-ում քաղաքական դաշտը իմ կարծիքով մեռավ 96-ին, երբ ժողովրդի բողոքներին պատասխանեցին տանկերով ու անբարոյականությունն ու գողությունը Հայաստանում դառավ թրենդ ու ուժն ու փողը դառավ ճիշտը թելադրող:


Եթե 50% լիներ, գոնե իշխանությանը գցելը տեսականորեն իմաստ կունենար, որովհետև նոր ընտրություններում տեսականորեն ՀՀԿ-ն չէր հաղթի։ Բայց եթե բնակչության 10%-ն ուզում ա մի բան, իսկ մյուս 90%-ն էդ մի բանը չի ուզում, ժողովրդավարական երկիրը ո՞նց կարա իրան թույլ տա, որ էդ 10%-ի ուզածը լինի։

----------

boooooooom (17.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ պետք է մասնակցել ու դեմ քվեարկել  :LOL: 
Էս կարո՞ղ ա կարծում ա իրանք մեծամասնություն են ԱԺ-ում, ու իրանց խոսքը որևէ բան ասելու ա  :LOL: 
Համ էլ էրեկ չէ՞ր Նիկոլն ասում, որ ԱԺ տանող սաղ փողոցների մուտքը պետք ա փակել։ Հետևողական չեն էլի։ Սպասենք, թե երբ են ցրվելու տներով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համ էլ շնորհավոր, թազա վարչապետ ունենք  :Cray:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Համ էլ շնորհավոր, թազա վարչապետ ունենք


ՈՒ հենց առաջին օրվա մուտիլովկաները՝ 




> «Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ մի քանի կետերով ասել, թե ինչի է հասել ՀՀ-ն այս 10-11 տարիների ընթացքում, որպեսզի կարողանանք ճիշտ պատկերացում կազմել, նաեւ այն պատճառով, որ մեր ընդդիմախոսները մշտապես խոսում են այն մասին, որ ՀՀ տնտեսությունը կրճատվել է, ամբողջովին ձախողվելու է եւ այլն: ՀՆԱ-ն 2007-ին 2 տրիլիոն 656 հազար դրամ էր, 2017-ի ավարտին 5 տրիլիոն 580 մլրդ դրամ է: Մեր ՀՆԱ-ն աճել է 2.1 անգամ: Մեր ՀՆԱ-ն դոլարով 6 մլրդ 385 մլն դոլար էր, այժմ 11 մլրդ, 568 մլն դոլար»:


Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն ըստ Համաշխարհային Բանկի
Մի հատ հիմար հարց, Հայաստանում ինչի՞ հաշվին պիտի ՀՆԱ-ն ավելանար վերջին 10 տարիների ընթացքում:




> ՀՀ առեւտրային բանկերում եղել են դրամական ավանդներ ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից՝ 143.6 մլրդ դրամ, 2018-ի հունվարի 1-ի դրությամբ՝ 1 տրիլիոն 553 մլրդ դրամ է կազմում, այսինքն, մեր քաղաքացիների խնայողությունները 10 անգամ ավելացել են. «Որպեսզի չխոսեն նրա մասին, որ այս երկրում միայն հարուստներն են փող պահում կամ ավանդ դնում բանկերում, նշեմ, որ այդ 1 տրիլիոն 553 մլրդ դրամի ավանդների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը մինչեւ 7 մլն դրամ ավանդներն են: ՀՀ 1 մլն քաղաքացի ունի ավանդ: Սրանք թվեր են, որոնցից չենք կարող խուսափել»:


Եթե համարենք, որ թվերը ճիշտ են, ու «ճնշող մեծամասնությունը» 15 հազար դոլարի ավանդներն են, տարրական կոպիտ թվաբանությունից ստացվում է էդ փողը ՀՀ բնակչության 7%-ի մոտ է (էն էլ $15000 ~200 հազարի մոտ, ~2.9 միլիոնից), այսինքն կարելի է գուշակել՝ վերջին 10 տարիների ընթացքում հարուստները ավելի են հարստացել (եթե համարենք 15K-ը հարստություն :Ճ), աղքատներն էլ ավելի են աղքատացել, ինչն էլ պահանջվում էր ապացուցել: Իրականում բացարձակ ապուշ «փաստեր»:




> Սերժ Սարգսյանը նաեւ անդրադարձավ ՀՀ-ում հաշվառված ավտոմեքենաների թվին՝ 2007-ից մինչ հիմա կրկնակի ավելացել են: 2018-ի առաջին եռամսյակում նույնիսկ եռապատկվել է ներմուծված ավտոմեքենաների թիվը՝ նախորդ տարվա համեմատ ու դա, ըստ Սերժ Սարգսյանի, խոսում է կենսամակարդակի մասին: 
> 
> Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2018/04/17/950002/


Էս լրիվ քաղքենի հաշվարկ է, իսկ տեսնես ինչքա՞ն շալվար, տռուսիկ, սնիկերս, ծամոն ու պապիրոզ են ներմուծվել Հայաստան: Իսկ կարող ա՞ ձեր 7%-անոց շայկան ա կրկնապատկել Mercedes-ների ու Brabus-ների քանակը:

Գործազրկության, աղքատության քանակի, մարդու իրավունքների, էկոլոգիայի, առողջապահության ու մնացած հարցերի վրա թքած ունի նորաթուխ պարոն վառչափեդը: Կարևորը իրենց փողերն ու ավտոները շատացել են:

Շնորհավորում եմ, հալալ է դեգեներատների կերած կաթը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (17.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե 50% լիներ, գոնե իշխանությանը գցելը տեսականորեն իմաստ կունենար, որովհետև նոր ընտրություններում տեսականորեն ՀՀԿ-ն չէր հաղթի։ Բայց եթե բնակչության 10%-ն ուզում ա մի բան, իսկ մյուս 90%-ն էդ մի բանը չի ուզում, ժողովրդավարական երկիրը ո՞նց կարա իրան թույլ տա, որ էդ 10%-ի ուզածը լինի։


Նախ վայթե ընենց չի, որ եթե 90%-ը Նիկոլի հետ փողոցները չի լցվում, ապա ուզում է ՀՀԿ-ին: ՈՒ հեչ չի նշանակում, որ եթե ասենք Նիկոլը բռնի ուժով մտներ խորհրդարան, սաղին լարեր ու իրեն հռչակեր թագավոր, կամ նոր ընրություններ նշանակեր, Էդ 90%-ը թույլ չտար, կամ ընդվզեր: Ես առհասարակ կասկածում եմ, որ ՀՀ բնակչության մեծ մասը չգիտի էլ, թե ինչ է ուզում: Նույնիսկ ընդդիմություն համարվողները էս վերջին 20 տարվա մեջ տենց էլ չկողմնորոշվեցին, թե իրենք ինչ են ուզում: Միջին հաշվով, Հայ ժողովրդի ուզածն ու Սերժիկի ուզածը, կամ հետաքրքրությունները աչքիս նույնն են՝ փող ու ավտոմեքենա :Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (17.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ վայթե ընենց չի, որ եթե 90%-ը Նիկոլի հետ փողոցները չի լցվում, ապա ուզում է ՀՀԿ-ին: ՈՒ հեչ չի նշանակում, որ եթե ասենք Նիկոլը բռնի ուժով մտներ խորհրդարան, սաղին լարեր ու իրեն հռչակեր թագավոր, կամ նոր ընրություններ նշանակեր, Էդ 90%-ը թույլ չտար, կամ ընդվզեր: Ես առհասարակ կասկածում եմ, որ ՀՀ բնակչության մեծ մասը չգիտի էլ, թե ինչ է ուզում: Նույնիսկ ընդդիմություն համարվողները էս վերջին 20 տարվա մեջ տենց էլ չկողմնորոշվեցին, թե իրենք ինչ են ուզում: *Միջին հաշվով, Հայ ժողովրդի ուզածն ու Սերժիկի ուզածը, կամ հետաքրքրությունները աչքիս նույնն են՝ փող ու ավտոմեքենա* :Ճ


Կարծում եմ՝ հենց տենց էլ կա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց մեկա Նիկոլին հալալա:

----------

Gayl (18.04.2018), Աթեիստ (18.04.2018), Արշակ (18.04.2018), Գաղթական (18.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժ Սարգսյանը նաեւ անդրադարձավ ՀՀ-ում հաշվառված ավտոմեքենաների թվին՝ 2007-ից մինչ հիմա կրկնակի ավելացել են: 2018-ի առաջին եռամսյակում նույնիսկ եռապատկվել է ներմուծված ավտոմեքենաների թիվը՝ նախորդ տարվա համեմատ ու դա, ըստ Սերժ Սարգսյանի, խոսում է կենսամակարդակի մասին:


Գեղացի ժուլիկ շանորդի էլի ․․․․ 

Սենց ոռի վիճակագրությունը ներկայացնել որպես առաջընթաց։ Ուրեմն Հայաստանում ավելացել ա քշած, աջ ռույլով, կամ ամերիկայում խփած, էժանով ներմուծված, ռեմոնտ արած ավտոնրի թիվը, ու հաշվառված ավտոների թիվը իրոք փիս մեծացել ա։ Ու սա խայտառակություն ա։ Ներմուծվող ավտոների ցածր որակի պատճառով արտանետումներն ավելացել են, մահվան ելքով ավտովթարների թիվն ավելացել ա,  ու երկիրը արագ դառնում ա էն փիս աղքատ աֆրիկյան երկրների կարգի ավտոների գերեզմանոցի․ ով իրա մոտ ինչ ունի թափելու, ուղարկում ա մենք մի քիչ վայելում ենք, հետո մեր մոտ թափում ենք։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Վիշապ (18.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՆԱ-ՄՆԱ էլ, սաղ մուտիտ ա, սաղ ․․․․ պռոստը մարդիկ արդեն ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, ասում են, դե մեր լոշտակ դեբիլն ա, թող խոսա էն ուռու գլխից դուրս։ 

Էս Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն ու մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն ա վերջին տաս տարում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գեղացի ժուլիկ շանորդի էլի ․․․․ 
> 
> Սենց ոռի վիճակագրությունը ներկայացնել որպես առաջընթաց։ Ուրեմն Հայաստանում ավելացել ա քշած, աջ ռույլով, կամ ամերիկայում խփած, էժանով ներմուծված, ռեմոնտ արած ավտոնրի թիվը, ու հաշվառված ավտոների թիվը իրոք փիս մեծացել ա։ Ու սա խայտառակություն ա։ Ներմուծվող ավտոների ցածր որակի պատճառով արտանետումներն ավելացել են, մահվան ելքով ավտովթարների թիվն ավելացել ա,  ու երկիրը արագ դառնում ա էն փիս աղքատ աֆրիկյան երկրների կարգի ավտոների գերեզմանոցի․ ով իրա մոտ ինչ ունի թափելու, ուղարկում ա մենք մի քիչ վայելում ենք, հետո մեր մոտ թափում ենք։


Էդ էլ ա Սերժիկին ձեռ տալիս, հին ավտոները էժան մետաղի ջարդոն են, ՀՀ-ում մետաղի վերամշակման մի հատ գործարան կա




> Գործարանը պատկանում է ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Վահան Հարությունյանին, ավելի ճիշտ՝ նրա հորը՝ Միշա Հարությունյանին, ով Սերժ Սարգսյանի մտերիմն է։

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## Ծլնգ

Վարչապետի թեկնածուի ամփոփիչ ելույթի ամփոփումը․



> Կրկին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում քաղաքական կոալիցիայի և քաղաքական ընդդիմության բոլոր պատգամավորներին այսօրվա քննարկումների համար։ Հայցում եմ բոլորիդ, այդ թվում՝ նաև ընդդիմության քվեն կոալիցիայի թեկնածուի օգտին։ Դա առաջին հերթին կլինի ստանձնած պատասխանատվության շրջանակում կառավարություն ձևավորելու՝ իշխող քաղաքական ուժի իրավունքի հանդեպ հարգանքի քվե։ Դա նաև կլինի քվե հանուն քաղաքական տրամաբանության, հանուն տրամաբանված կայունության, որն էլ առաջընթացի թիվ մեկ նախապայմանն է։ 
> ․․․․
> Երկրորդ՝ ուզում եմ երկու շնորհակալություն հայտնել պարոն Մարուքյանին: Նախ շնորհակալ եմ, որ Դուք այս ամբիոնից շատ համոզեցուցիչ ապացուցեցիք, որ` այո´, սահմանադրական բարեփոխումները անհրաժեշտություն էին: Անկեղծ ասած՝ քաղաքական բառապաշարով դժվար էր դա ապացուցել, բայց երբ Դուք ապացուցեք ցույց տալով, փառք Աստծո, այստեղ չկա նկարը, բոլորի համար պարզ դարձավ, որ այլևս չկա նկարի իշխանություն, հասկանո՞ւմ եք՝ այսօր Հայաստանում չկա նկարի իշխանություն, կա քաղաքական ուժի իշխանություն: Եվ երկրորդ շնորհակալությունս կապված է Ձեր «բարի գալուստի» հետ: Շատ շնորհակալ եմ «բարի գալուստի» համար: Եվ որպեսզի մենք ապրենք լուսավոր Հայաստանում, որպեսզի մենք ապրենք բարգավաճ Հայաստանում, որպեսզի մենք ապրենք արդար Հայաստանում, որպեսզի մենք ապրենք օրենքի երկիր Հայաստանում, իրոք, անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի Հայաստանում հանգած հրաբուխները չարթնանան, իսկ հանգած հրաբուխները չեն արթնանա, եթե բզբզողներ չլինեն:


Թարգմանություն․
Ախպեր ջոգո՞ւմ եք, էսի ձեր հըմար կակոյ-նիբուձ ավտարիտարիզմ չի, ստեղ պախանը չի ավտարիտետ, ստեղ պանյատներն են օրենքը, ու պանյատներովա ՀՀԿ-ն վլաստի եկել, նենց որ ինձ չուզողը պանայտների դեմ ա, ու վաբշե՝ բզբզող հրաբուխ արթնացնող ա։

Մեծ հաջողություններով երկրիը նախագահական կլեպտոկրատիայից անցավ պարլամենտական կլեպտոկրատիայի․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ էլ ա Սերժիկին ձեռ տալիս, հին ավտոները էժան մետաղի ջարդոն են, ՀՀ-ում մետաղի վերամշակման մի հատ գործարան կա


Ընգեր, դաժե էտ ա մուտիտ անում չեբուռը, հորս արև։ ԱՎԾ տվյալներով, սինքնս պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն, 2017 թվին ներմուծվել ա 134 միլիոն դոլարի ավտո, որը 2016-ի 89 միլիոնից շատ ա, բայց 2014-ի 280 միլլիոնից երկու անգամ քիչ ա, էլ չեմ ասում 2008-ի 440 միլիոնը։ Ու էս թիվը վերաբերվում ա բոլոր ավտոներին, հին, նոր, մաշած, բլած ․․․





2018-ի առաջին երկու ամիսն 2017-ի առաջին երկու ամսվա նկատմամբ ավելացել ա ներմուծումը, բայց երկու ամսվա վիճակագրությունը քսան տարվա համար բռնել ու ներկայացնել որպես հաջողություն, զարգացում, եսիմինչ, չեբուռաշկություն ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընգեր, դաժե էտ ա մուտիտ անում չեբուռը, հորս արև։ ԱՎԾ տվյալներով, սինքնս պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն, 2017 թվին ներմուծվել ա 134 միլիոն դոլարի ավտո, որը 2016-ի 89 միլիոնից շատ ա, բայց 2014-ի 280 միլլիոնից երկու անգամ քիչ ա, էլ չեմ ասում 2008-ի 440 միլիոնը։ Ու էս թիվը վերաբերվում ա բոլոր ավտոներին, հին, նոր, մաշած, բլած ․․․
> 
> 2018-ի առաջին երկու ամիսն 2017-ի առաջին երկու ամսվա նկատմամբ ավելացել ա ներմուծումը, բայց երկու ամսվա վիճակագրությունը քսան տարվա համար բռնել ու ներկայացնել որպես հաջողություն, զարգացում, եսիմինչ, չեբուռաշկություն ա։


«Պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն», չէ մի չէ՝ վենտիլյատըռ․․․ Թրամփի, Պուծինի ու Սի Ցինպինի մոլորակում «պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունը» դա հակառակ կողմի պրոպագանդան ա, սինքըս՝ կեղծ նորություններ։ Իսկ «հաղթող վիծակագրությամբ» (ներկայիս աշխարհում «վիճակը գրում է» հաղթողը, ոչ թե ինչ որ ստատիստիկան) Հայաստանի փողոցներում որ քայլում ես, խորոված-քյաբաբի ծխի հոտով հագեցած մթնոլորտով կշտանում ես, նենց որ վիճակը «տրամաբանված կայունությամբ» բարելավվում ա, ժողովուրդն էլ քայլ առ քայլ վերադառնում ա ուտել-խմելու վիճակներին․․․ նենց որ, եթե պախանը ասում ա լոխ լավա, ուրեմն մի բան գիտի, որ ասում ա՝ եվրոպաներում խփված-սարքված մաշնիս ազիզ արև։

Եգոր Գայդարը մի խոսք ուներ, ասում էր՝ քանի մենք մարդկանց ամբոխներին փորձում էինք ակադեմիական լեզվով տնտեսագիտություն սովորեցնել, այլոք «սարտիրներում մաչիտ անելով» հաղթական ուժ էին դառնում։ Այսօրվա Հայաստանում էլ մարդիկ ՀՀԿ ընտրում են ոչ թե նրա համար որ 10000 դրամի կարոտ են, այլ որտև 10000 դրամ աջ ու ձախ բաժնողն ա Հայաստանում ավտարիտետ, ոչ թե սոված-ծարավ օպոզիցիան, որ մի հատ ընտրություն էլ չի կարում առնի։ Ասելս է․ ժողովուրդը չի հարգում քո պաշտոնական վիճակագրությամբ տրամաբանող պսևդոլիդերներին, այլ հարգում ա իրեն կզցնող ուժին։ Նայի, հիմա էլ, փողոց են փակում, շենք են գրավում, ցույցեր-շմույցեր․․․ սրանցից ի՞նչը ժողովուրդը չի տեսել։ Իսկ այ մի հատ ՊՊԾ գունդ գրավվեց, ժողովուրդը ինքը ոտքի ելավ։ Էս գրավողները լավ կանեն մի հատ ոստիկանության մեքենա հրապարակում «շրջափակեն», այսինքն մարդկային կորդոն ստեղծեն մեն-մենակ մի հատ ոստիկանության մեքենայի շուրջ, ու գնալով այդ կորդոնը խորացնեն, նենց որ եկող ոստիկանությունը այդ շրջափակված մեքենային չկարողանա էլ հասնի, ու մի հատ դրոնով վերևից այս տեսարանը նկարվի, որ փողոց ելած ուժը կարա ոստիկանությանը «փակի»․․․ թե չէ իր տեղը կանգնած ու պատասխան սիլլա չտվող շենքը գրավողները ժողովրդի «հարգանքի» չեն արժանանում, ցավոք․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2018), Տրիբուն (18.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տատին ասում ա' սաղ սատանան ա  :LOL:  մենք էլ էսքան տարի գլուխ ենք ջարդում, փորձում հասկանալ, թե ոնց Սերժին քշել չի լինում

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մազալուն էն, որ էս իշխանություն կոչվածը կարա վաբշե չխառնվի էլ ոչ մի բանին։ Մեկա Հայաստանում երբեք էլ իշխանություն չի եղել։ Ասենք, Սերժիկը առավոտները կարա տնից էլ իրա բիզնեսներով զբաղվի։ Կարա նույնիսկ, ոնց որ իրանք են ասում, մեկնի արտերկիր որոշ անձնական գործերով։ Ու սենց երկու զուգահեռ իրականությամբ ապրենք, ու ոչ մի բան չփոխվի։  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս ցույցերին նայելով, ոնց երևում ա քառասունից բարձր տարիքի մարդիկ գոհ են իրենց կյանքից։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Արշակ (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ցույցերին նայելով, ոնց երևում ա քառասունից բարձր տարիքի մարդիկ գոհ են իրենց կյանքից։


Ու կանայք, ինչը լիքը մտածելու տեղ ա տալիս: Կին-տղամարդ հարաբերակցությունը ցույցերում նույնը չի, ինչ ՀՀ-ում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս ցույցերին նայելով, ոնց երևում ա քառասունից բարձր տարիքի մարդիկ գոհ են իրենց կյանքից։


Հեչ վատ չի, որ հիմնականում ջահելությունն ա դուրսը։ Էն, իմ կարգի, ախպեր լռվեք, մեկա սաղ իրանք են, զրույցները քիչ կլինեն։ Դրա համար էլ հիմա տղես ա գնում միտինգներին։ Ու նենց չի որ ինքը կյանքից դժգոհ ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Ձայնալար (18.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու կանայք, ինչը լիքը մտածելու տեղ ա տալիս: Կին-տղամարդ հարաբերակցությունը ցույցերում նույնը չի, ինչ ՀՀ-ում:


Չէ Բյուր, իմ տեսնելով լիքը ջահել աղջիկներ կան։ Կարող ա մեկը-մեկին չի, բայց լիքն են աղջիկները։

----------

Gayl (18.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հեչ վատ չի, որ հիմնականում ջահելությունն ա դուրսը։ Էն, իմ կարգի, ախպեր լռվեք, մեկա սաղ իրանք են, զրույցները քիչ կլինեն։ Դրա համար էլ հիմա տղես ա գնում միտինգներին։ Ու նենց չի որ ինքը կյանքից դժգոհ ա։


Հարուստներն էլ են դժգոհ ու շատ հարուստներն էլ, որովհետև միայն ֆինանսական կողմը չի: 
Նիկոլին չեմ վստահում, բայց երանի սխալվեմ ու հիմա իրա կողմից եմ, իրան ընտրել կամ չնտրելը էս պահին վապշե կապ չունի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Արշակ (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ Բյուր, իմ տեսնելով լիքը ջահել աղջիկներ կան։ Կարող ա մեկը-մեկին չի, բայց լիքն են աղջիկները։


Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց էդ ա, չեմ ասում, թե չկան։ Բայց ցուցարարների հազիվ 10%֊ն են աղջիկներ, իսկ ելույթ ունեցողների 0%֊ը, չնայած էսօր ոնց որ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը հայտնվել ա։ Ավելին՚ որ ցույցի առաջին օրը նայում էի, ընդհանրապես աղջիկ չկար, մտածում էի՚ էս ինչ տեստոստերոնային ինտոքսիկացիա ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց էդ ա, չեմ ասում, թե չկան։ Բայց ցուցարարների հազիվ 10%֊ն են աղջիկներ, իսկ ելույթ ունեցողների 0%֊ը, չնայած էսօր ոնց որ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը հայտնվել ա։ Ավելին՚ որ ցույցի առաջին օրը նայում էի, ընդհանրապես աղջիկ չկար, մտածում էի՚ էս ինչ տեստոստերոնային ինտոքսիկացիա ա։


Ջան, գոնե միտինգը gender mainstreaming մի արա, փըլիզ  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (18.04.2018), laro (19.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Արամ (19.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Երևի մի 10 տարի էլ ա պետք սպասել, մինչև սովետական թերմացքը դառնա փոքրամասնություն:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Նիկեա (18.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շարմազանովին ու Աշոտյանին նենց կտփեի ...

----------

Katka (18.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2018), Նիկեա (18.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեռաաաա, նա ասում ա՝ 2017-ին բողոքի ցույց չկար, դրա համար տնտեսական աճ: Գրողը տանի, սաղ ցուցարարներն էին, չգիտեինք  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (19.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեռաաաա, նա ասում ա՝ 2017-ին բողոքի ցույց չկար, դրա համար տնտեսական աճ: Գրողը տանի, սաղ ցուցարարներն էին, չգիտեինք


Դե մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում՝ երբ ցուցարարներ չկան, իրենք ավելի հանգիստ են լափում, մի քիչ տնտեսական աճ է լինում, իսկ երբ ցուցարարներ կան՝ պանիկայի մեջ ավելի շատ են լափում, մտածում են, կարող ա էլ առիթ չլինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մի հարց էլ։ Ես իրադարձություններին շատ չեմ հետևել, կարծում եմ՝ ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկը Սերժիկին էդ հարցը տված կլինի։ Եթե դուք տեղյակ եք, ասեք էլի։ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներից առաջ ինքը խոստացել էր, որ վարչապետ չի դառնալու։ Բա էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա։ Ինչու՞ միտքը փոխեց։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող, մի հարց էլ։ Ես իրադարձություններին շատ չեմ հետևել, կարծում եմ՝ ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկը Սերժիկին էդ հարցը տված կլինի։ Եթե դուք տեղյակ եք, ասեք էլի։ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներից առաջ ինքը խոստացել էր, որ վարչապետ չի դառնալու։ Բա էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա։ Ինչու՞ միտքը փոխեց։


Ոնց ես կարծում, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ավազակապետը «խոստացել ա» :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց ես կարծում, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ավազակապետը «խոստացել ա» :Ճ


Դա իհարկե հասկանում եմ։ Բայց լավ, որևէ մեկը, օրինակ էրեկ ԱԺ-ում ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորներից մեկն էդ հարցը չի՞ տվել։ Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ա կրուտիտ լինելու։

----------


## Գաղթական



----------


## Գաղթական

Սաղ հեչ, «Աշոտ»-ի մոմենտը հանճարեղի շարքից էր..
Եթե ներկայացում էր, հալալա բեմադրողին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դա իհարկե հասկանում եմ։ Բայց լավ, որևէ մեկը, օրինակ էրեկ ԱԺ-ում ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորներից մեկն էդ հարցը չի՞ տվել։ Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ա կրուտիտ լինելու։


Ախր, ասում ա՝ այ ցավդ տանեմ, կռուտիտի պես բան լինի, Հանրապետականների դեմ կռուտիտի հարցով խաղ չկա: Շատ ես ուզում, կարդա՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ասել է, թե ինչու է առաջադրվել՝ չնայած խոստմանը

Կարճ ասած՝ Սերժ Սագսյանը անձնական պատասխանատվություն է զգում հավերժ իշխանություն ունենալու հարցում: Ես իրեն հավատում եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, մի հարց էլ։ Ես իրադարձություններին շատ չեմ հետևել, կարծում եմ՝ ոնց էլ չլնի, մեկը Սերժիկին էդ հարցը տված կլինի։ Եթե դուք տեղյակ եք, ասեք էլի։ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներից առաջ ինքը խոստացել էր, որ վարչապետ չի դառնալու։ Բա էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա։ Ինչու՞ միտքը փոխեց։


Մարդը եքա հարցազրույց տվեց ու ասեց, որ իրան ճիշտ չեն հասկացել, ու տենց պրյամոյ հասկացողները պրիմիտիվ են։  :LOL:  

Բա գիտես ինչի եմ ասում ժուլիկ։ Շարքային մուտիլովշիկ ա, էլի։ փ

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդը եքա հարցազրույց տվեց ու ասեց, որ իրան ճիշտ չեն հասկացել, ու տենց պրյամոյ հասկացողները պրիմիտիվ են։  
> 
> Բա գիտես ինչի եմ ասում ժուլիկ։ Շարքային մուտիլովշիկ ա, էլի։ փ


Հաաաա, պիտի հենց սկզբից հասկանայինք, որ ինքը տենց էր ասում, որ սիրուն էրևա, թե չէ իշխանությունը ձեռից բաց թողող չէր

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաաաա, պիտի հենց սկզբից հասկանայինք, որ ինքը տենց էր ասում, որ սիրուն էրևա, թե չէ իշխանությունը ձեռից բաց թողող չէր


Հենց սկզբից էլ հասկացել էինք, բայց ազգովի էշի ականջում քնած լինելը դեռ ոչ մեկը չեղյալ չի համարել։  :LOL:  Ընդդիմությունն էլ ինչպես միշտ խառն էր, մենք էլ հետները։ 

Ստեղ պետք ա ասել, որ օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ը գլխանց ասում էր, որ պետք ա պայքարել նոր սահմանադրության դեմ, քանի որ սա արվում ա, որ Սերժիկը մնա, ու ճիշտ էր ասում։ Հետո, խաղաղություն ամենեցուն, ու դավայ ռասվիդանյա ․․․ 

Նիկոլն ասում էր, էտ սաղ հասկանալի ա, բայց էս նոր սահմանադրությունը գոնե հնից լավն ա, թող անցնի, հետո կպայքարենք Սերժիկի դեմ, ու վայթեմ էլի ճիշտ էր ասում։ 

Կարճ ասած, բոլորը գիտեին որ ժուլիկություն ա տեղի ունենում, բայց էշի ականջը անխափան գործում ա։ Հիմի, թե ինչ կլինի սրա վերջը դժվար ա ասել, բայց երիտասարդության ներգրավվածությունը հուսադրող ա։ 

P.S. Մոլդովայում եմ, ու մի քիչ առաջ կառավարության շենքում չինովնիկներից մեկը միջանցքում բարևեց, ու ասեց․ «Ես հավատում եմ ձեր ժողովրդին»։ Լայն ժպտացի, բան չպատասխանեցի ու մտքումս ասեցի․ «բըլին, բա ե՞ս ինչի էլ չեմ հավատում, նաֆիգ»  :Sad:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2018), Աթեիստ (19.04.2018), Գաղթական (19.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց սկզբից էլ հասկացել էինք, բայց ազգովի էշի ականջում քնած լինելը դեռ ոչ մեկը չեղյալ չի համարել։  Ընդդիմությունն էլ ինչպես միշտ խառն էր, մենք էլ հետները։ 
> 
> Ստեղ պետք ա ասել, որ օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ը գլխանց ասում էր, որ պետք ա պայքարել նոր սահմանադրության դեմ, քանի որ սա արվում ա, որ Սերժիկը մնա, ու ճիշտ էր ասում։ Հետո, խաղաղություն ամենեցուն, ու դավայ ռասվիդանյա ․․․ 
> 
> Նիկոլն ասում էր, էտ սաղ հասկանալի ա, բայց էս նոր սահմանադրությունը գոնե հնից լավն ա, թող անցնի, հետո կպայքարենք Սերժիկի դեմ, ու վայթեմ էլի ճիշտ էր ասում։ 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, բոլորը գիտեին որ ժուլիկություն ա տեղի ունենում, բայց էշի ականջը անխափան գործում ա։ Հիմի, թե ինչ կլինի սրա վերջը դժվար ա ասել, բայց երիտասարդության ներգրավվածությունը հուսադրող ա։ 
> 
> P.S. Մոլդովայում եմ, ու մի քիչ առաջ կառավարության շենքում չինովնիկներից մեկը միջանցքում բարևեց, ու ասեց․ «Ես հավատում եմ ձեր ժողովրդին»։ Լայն ժպտացի, բան չպատասխանեցի ու մտքումս ասեցի․ «բըլին, բա ե՞ս ինչի էլ չեմ հավատում, նաֆիգ»


Հա, բայց նաև քննարկվում էին հնարավոր տարբերակներ, թե ում ա իրա տեղը դնելու Սերժիկը։ Ստեղ որ էս սաղ պատմում եմ, ասում են՝ փաստորեն խաբեց, որ սահմանադրությունն անցկացնի, հիմա պետք ա հաշիվ պահանջել։ Ասում եմ՝ էդ ձեր երկրներում ա տենց  :Jpit: 
Հա, ասա է, մի մոլդովացու չափ էլ չկանք, որ հավատանք։ Ստեղացիք էլ են հավատում, ասում եմ՝ միամիտ եք, ասում են՝ մենք միամիտ-միամիտ հավատում ենք։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Աթեիստ (19.04.2018), Տրիբուն (19.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

բայց մեկ ա ամենախայտառակ բանը էն ա, որ սաղ համալսարաններում դասերը շարունակվում են, ու դասի գնացող ուսանող կա  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս Ակումբն էլ դառել ա սփյուռքահայերի քուշի բիսեդկա, Հայաստանից էլ ոչ մեկ ակտիվ չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց մեկ ա ամենախայտառակ բանը էն ա, որ սաղ համալսարաններում դասերը շարունակվում են, ու դասի գնացող ուսանող կա


Բա էդ եմ ասում  :Sad:  բնակչության մաքսիմում 10%֊ն ա դուրս էկել փողոց, մյուսները ոնց ՀՀԿ֊ՀՅԴ ընտրել են, նենց էլ շարունակում են ապրել։ 




> էս Ակումբն էլ դառել ա սփյուռքահայերի քուշի բիսեդկա, Հայաստանից էլ ոչ մեկ ակտիվ չի։


Լրիվ  :Jpit:  Հայաստանի ակումբցիները ոնց որ թե փողոցներում են։

----------

Ուլուանա (20.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բայց մեկ ա ամենախայտառակ բանը էն ա, որ սաղ համալսարաններում դասերը շարունակվում են, ու դասի գնացող ուսանող կա


Ներսես ջան, նորմալ ա… Արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա Հայաստանում երկու զուգահեռ իրականություն ա գործում: 

Մի իրականության մեջ Նժդեհն ա, բիզնեսով, հին ու նոր սահմանադրությամբ, ԱԺ-ով, կառավարությունով, ինքը իրա համար, զարգացում, ՀՆԱ աճ, տնտեսական ակտիվություն, հարսնիք, կնունք, քավոր, ինչ-որ բաներ են որոշում, ելույթներ են ունենում, Սերժիկն անփոխարինելի է երդումներ, մատաղ, կաթողիկոս, շնորհավոր .... 

Մյուս իրականության մեջ մարդիկ հասկանում են որ երկիրը արդեն վաղուց քաքի մեջ ա ու պետք ա մի բան անեl ..… 

Ու էս առաջին իրականությունը բացարձակ կապ չունի ունի երկրորդի հետ, չի էլ հասկանում թե սրանց ուզածն ինչ ա, իրա համար գնում ա գործի, դասի ու սենց … 

Դրա համար էլ ես մտածում եմ, որ Նիկոլի էս շարժումը կարա ասենք մի երեք տարի սաղ օրը միտինգ անի, կարա դաժե կառավարության ու ԱԺ շենքերը լրիվ փակի ու պարալիզացնի, ու դաժե ոստիկանությունն էլ փակի, ու մեկա էլի բան չփոխվի: Առավոտը հելնենք ու տենանք ՏՎ-ով չեբուռը պատմում ա, թե ՀՆԱ-ն ու արտահանումը քանի տոկոսով են աճել  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Ուլուանա (20.04.2018), Վիշապ (19.04.2018), Վոլտերա (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ, թե՛ ԱՄՆ֊ն, թե՛ ԵՄ֊ն կողմերին կոչ են արել զսպված լինել, ինչը թարգմանվում ա՚ մենք սրա հետ կապ չունենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բայց մեկ ա ամենախայտառակ բանը էն ա, որ սաղ համալսարաններում դասերը շարունակվում են, ու դասի գնացող ուսանող կա


մեկը ինձ համար ավելի խայտառակ է էն, որ խնդիրը ԱԺ-ում է, իսկ ԱԺ-ի այս շարժումը սկսած անդամները շարունակում են մասնակցել ԱԺ-ի գործընթացներին․․․ նույնիսկ Սերժիկին դեմ են քվեարկում, բան․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2018), Վիշապ (19.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մեկը ինձ համար ավելի խայտառակ է էն, որ խնդիրը ԱԺ-ում է, իսկ ԱԺ-ի այս շարժումը սկսած անդամները շարունակում են մասնակցել ԱԺ-ի գործընթացներին․․․ նույնիսկ Սերժիկին դեմ են քվեարկում, բան․․․


Այսինքն կլեպտոկրատիա չի էլի, դեբիլոկրատիա ա …

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), Վիշապ (19.04.2018)

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, մի տեսակ իներտ եք, թե ինձ ա թվում: Ու՞ր ա էն ուլտրահեղափոխական ակումբը: 
Էս շարժումը ձեր սրտով չի՞

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այսինքն կլեպտոկրատիա չի էլի, դեբիլոկրատիա ա …


Չէ, ի, տենց բան բա կասե՞ն․․․ ուղղակի հանրապետականները հանրապետել էն, հեղափոխական դաշանկիցները հեղափոխվել են, դե Ելքն էլ ելել ա, էլի․․․ ամեն ինչ իր նորմերի մեջ է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, մի տեսակ իներտ եք, թե ինձ ա թվում: Ու՞ր ա էն ուլտրահեղափոխական ակումբը: 
> Էս շարժումը ձեր սրտով չի՞


Ակումբը փողոցներում ա, սփյուռքն էլ երկու զուգահեռ իրականություններին հետևում ա ու հասկանում, որ #մեկաբանչիփոխվելու։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ակումբը փողոցներում ա, սփյուռքն էլ երկու զուգահեռ իրականություններին հետևում ա ու հասկանում, որ #մեկաբանչիփոխվելու։


արդեն որերորդ անգամն ես էս միտքը ասում։ Ասածդ ինչ ա ցրվեն տներով, սպասեն հիսուսի երկրորդ գալստյա՞ն։ Դրանից ավելի լա՞վ ա լինելու։

----------

Գաղթական (19.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ.
Սկզբնական շրջանում էս ամենը հույս չէր ներնչում ու Նիկոլի նկատմամբ էլ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեի,բայց իմ կարծիքով անգամ Նիկոլը չէր սպասում,որ էսքան մարդ կգա:Օր օրի վրա մարդկանց քանակը շատանում է,բայց էլի լիքը կիսատ բաներ կային իմ համար(թիմ չկար,մարդկանց գիտակցական մակարդակը շատ ցածր էր ու էս ամենը զուտ ժամանց էր,գաղափարական կորիզը բացակայում էր ու շեշտը զուտ մարդաքանակի վրա էր դրվում),բայց էս քանի օրը,որ իմ համար իջնում եմ ցույցերի, զգում եմ մարդկանց մոտ էդ հսկայական փոփոխությունը,հանրահավաքների անցկացման բարձր մակարդակը,նման ձևով քաղաքական անհնազանդությունը հայտնելը ու միասնությունը:Հա,լիքը թերություններ կան,բայց էս ամենը շատ թույն հիմք է ապագայի համար ու դրա համար էս ամենը,ոչ թե վերջնանպատակ,այլ պրոցես պետք է ներկայացվի,որ մարդկանց մոտ հիասթափություն չլինի ու շարունակվի պայքարը:
Մնացած համալսարաններից ու ուսանողներից տեղյակչեմ,բայց ԵՊՀ-ում համարյա դաս չկա ու շատ քիչ ուսանողներ են դասի գնում,մենք որ երկուշաբթի օրվանից դաս չենք արել :Ճ
Մեկա բան չի փոխվելու-արդեն փոխվել է ու շարունակում է փոխվել :Ճ
Հ.Գ Գրածիս դրականությունը մի քիչ չափազանցրած է :Դ

----------

Cassiopeia (21.04.2018), Progart (19.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Աթեիստ (19.04.2018), Ծլնգ (19.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (19.04.2018), Ուլուանա (20.04.2018), Վիշապ (19.04.2018), Տրիբուն (19.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> արդեն որերորդ անգամն ես էս միտքը ասում։ Ասածդ ինչ ա ցրվեն տներով, սպասեն հիսուսի երկրորդ գալստյա՞ն։ Դրանից ավելի լա՞վ ա լինելու։


Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասում։ Ես Դանիայում տաք ու փափուկ նստած ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահի ասել, թե Հայաստանում մարդիկ ինչ անեն։ Ուղղակի հետևելով էս ամենին ու տեսած լինելով նախորդ տարիների փորձը՚ հասկանում եմ, որ Սերժն իրա սիրած տակտիկան ա վարելու, այսինքն՚ մեկումեջ ուժ կիրառելով թողնելու ա ինչքան ուզեն, միտինգ անեն, մինչև հոգնեն, ցրվեն տներով, ինքն էլ կողքից տնտեսական աճից ու այլ զրթերից ա խոսելու, ինչին միտինգներին չմասնակցող ու զուգահեռ իրականության մեջ ապրող հայ ժողովուրդը մի կուշտ հավատում ա։ Դե էլ չասեմ, որ սկի միջազգային ճնշում չի լինելու Սերժի վրա (ինչն իրականում լավ ա, բայց, ցավոք, անարդյունավետ)՚ հաշվի առնելով ԱՄՆ֊ի ու ԵՄ֊ի հայտարարությունները։ Այսինքն, ստացվում ա, որ Սերժիկի համար էս հանրահավաքներն ընդամենը մանր անհարմարություն են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ.
> Սկզբնական շրջանում էս ամենը հույս չէր ներնչում ու Նիկոլի նկատմամբ էլ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեի,բայց իմ կարծիքով անգամ Նիկոլը չէր սպասում,որ էսքան մարդ կգա:Օր օրի վրա մարդկանց քանակը շատանում է,բայց էլի լիքը կիսատ բաներ կային իմ համար(թիմ չկար,մարդկանց գիտակցական մակարդակը շատ ցածր էր ու էս ամենը զուտ ժամանց էր,գաղափարական կորիզը բացակայում էր ու շեշտը զուտ մարդաքանակի վրա էր դրվում),բայց էս քանի օրը,որ իմ համար իջնում եմ ցույցերի, զգում եմ մարդկանց մոտ էդ հսկայական փոփոխությունը,հանրահավաքների անցկացման բարձր մակարդակը,նման ձևով քաղաքական անհնազանդությունը հայտնելը ու միասնությունը:Հա,լիքը թերություններ կան,բայց էս ամենը շատ թույն հիմք է ապագայի համար ու դրա համար էս ամենը,ոչ թե վերջնանպատակ,այլ պրոցես պետք է ներկայացվի,որ մարդկանց մոտ հիասթափություն չլինի ու շարունակվի պայքարը:
> Մնացած համալսարաններից ու ուսանողներից տեղյակչեմ,բայց ԵՊՀ-ում համարյա դաս չկա ու շատ քիչ ուսանողներ են դասի գնում,մենք որ երկուշաբթի օրվանից դաս չենք արել :Ճ
> Մեկա բան չի փոխվելու-արդեն փոխվել է ու շարունակում է փոխվել :Ճ
> Հ.Գ Գրածիս դրականությունը մի քիչ չափազանցրած է :Դ


Յոհան, վաբշե իրոք կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ գնալով մարդիկ շատանում են։ Էկրանից էլ ա էդ երևում։ Ու հատկապես կայֆ ա, որ Երևանով ամեն ինչ չի սահմանափակվում ու որ Օպերայում լռվելու փոխարեն ժողովուրդը շարժվում ա քաղաքով մեկ։ Բայց ստեղ հարց ա մնում. ինչքա՞ն են մարդիկ շատանալու։ Արդյոք կլինի՞ էնքան, որ Սերժիկի համար մանր անհարմարությունից մեծ մի բան կդառնա։ Իսկ եթե մանր անհարմարությունից մեծ բան դառնա, էդ պահին ոստիկանությունն ու բանակը որտե՞ղ կլինեն։

Ես, իհարկե, հակված եմ կարծելու, որ սենց էլ մանր անհարմարություն կմնա, նույնիսկ եթե ցույցերը մինչև հաջորդ ընտրություններ շարունակվեն։

Ու իրականում չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել շարժման գաղափարախոսության բացակայության մասին։ Ոնց հասկացել եմ, Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում գաղափարախոսությունից խոսելն ընդհանրապես անիմաստ ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վեհափառը զգաստության ու ողջախոհության կոչ է արել ժողովրդին

Էս բոզերի տեսանկյունից իրանք կարան ինչ քաք ուզում են ուտեն, մենք պետք ա զգաստ ու ողջախոհ նայենք  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու իրականում չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել շարժման գաղափարախոսության բացակայության մասին։ Ոնց հասկացել եմ, Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում գաղափարախոսությունից խոսելն ընդհանրապես անիմաստ ա։


Անիմաստ չի, անտեղի ա, քանի որ Հայաստանում հենց գաղափարախոսությունից խոսաս Նժդեհը հաղթելու ա  :LOL:  Շարմազանովը կգա ու կասի, ախպեր, թազա սահմանադրությունով, մեր գաղափարներով, ընտրությունը կրել ենք, առը ձեզ ․․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ.
> Սկզբնական շրջանում էս ամենը հույս չէր ներնչում ու Նիկոլի նկատմամբ էլ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեի,բայց իմ կարծիքով անգամ Նիկոլը չէր սպասում,որ էսքան մարդ կգա:Օր օրի վրա մարդկանց քանակը շատանում է,բայց էլի լիքը կիսատ բաներ կային իմ համար(թիմ չկար,մարդկանց գիտակցական մակարդակը շատ ցածր էր ու էս ամենը զուտ ժամանց էր,գաղափարական կորիզը բացակայում էր ու շեշտը զուտ մարդաքանակի վրա էր դրվում),բայց էս քանի օրը,որ իմ համար իջնում եմ ցույցերի, զգում եմ մարդկանց մոտ էդ հսկայական փոփոխությունը,հանրահավաքների անցկացման բարձր մակարդակը,նման ձևով քաղաքական անհնազանդությունը հայտնելը ու միասնությունը:Հա,լիքը թերություններ կան,բայց էս ամենը շատ թույն հիմք է ապագայի համար ու դրա համար էս ամենը,ոչ թե վերջնանպատակ,այլ պրոցես պետք է ներկայացվի,որ մարդկանց մոտ հիասթափություն չլինի ու շարունակվի պայքարը:
> Մնացած համալսարաններից ու ուսանողներից տեղյակչեմ,բայց ԵՊՀ-ում համարյա դաս չկա ու շատ քիչ ուսանողներ են դասի գնում,մենք որ երկուշաբթի օրվանից դաս չենք արել :Ճ
> Մեկա բան չի փոխվելու-արդեն փոխվել է ու շարունակում է փոխվել :Ճ
> Հ.Գ Գրածիս դրականությունը մի քիչ չափազանցրած է :Դ


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ու երկու ձեռով կողմ, դրա համար միտինգներին տղես մասնակցում ա ․․․․  առաջին անգամ, մեծացել ա։ Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ էս շարժումը տեղով դրական պրոցես ա, անկախ վերջաբանից։ Ու ասեմ, առաջին անգամն ա, որ հոգու խորքում բացասականի ակնկալիք չկա, այսինքն ջհանդամ թե Սերժիկը իտոգում չի մնալու լափի, մեկա ընհանուր ֆոնը դրական ա։

----------

Gayl (19.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (19.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Աթեիստ (19.04.2018), Ուլուանա (20.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու իրոք վատ չէր լինի որ ասենք Սերժ Թանկյանը գար ....

----------

Նիկեա (20.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսինքն կլեպտոկրատիա չի էլի, դեբիլոկրատիա ա …


Իրականում դեբիլոկրատիա է, էլի։ Դեբիլները նայում են ամբողջ աշխարհում ինչի են վերածվում կոռումպացված երկրները, բայց մեկ ա շարունակում են հույս ունենալ, թե սաղ կյանք խոզերի պես կուտեն, իրենց էլ բան ասող չի լինի, վերջին վարյանտ կգնդակահարեն ժողովդրին։ Հիմարներ, ոչ նավթ ունեք, ոչ ատոմային ռումբ, ձեր հույսը սոված ու անգործ ժողովուրդն ա՞ մնացել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց լավն ա էս Սերգեյ Դանիելյանը  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (19.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս Ազատությունն ինչու՞ հանրահավաքը ցույց չի տալիս։

----------


## Gayl

> Ու իրոք վատ չէր լինի որ ասենք Սերժ Թանկյանը գար ....


Շատ լավ կլինի, հույս ունենանք կգա ու ոչ միայն ինքը: Ամենաշատը Շառլին եմ սպասում:
Ատոմ Էգոյանն էլ ա արձագանքել:
Հա մեկ էլ համակարգից դուրս հելնող ոստիկանին փող տալը փայլուն միտք ա:ճճճճ 
Ոպշմ էս անգամ լրիվ ուրիշ ա ու հաստատ ստացվելու ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապարանցիները  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս շատ լավն ա՝

----------

Mephistopheles (20.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Աթեիստ (19.04.2018), Յոհաննես (19.04.2018), Նիկեա (20.04.2018), Ուլուանա (20.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սինոպսիսցիները շատ լավն են։ 

https://www.facebook.com/ArmLiberty/...type=2&theater

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Նիկեա (20.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Վիշապ (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (20.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չեբուռի յանը լրիվ տարել ա  :LOL: 




> Մեկ այլ հարցի, թե անփոխարինելիությանը և երկրի կառավարման ղեկին 10 տարուց ավելի լինելու հանգամանքը չի բերում լճացման, Սերժ Սարգսյանը միջազգային օրինակներ բերեց. «Միշտ էլ նոր դեմքեր պետք են, բայց վերցնենք եվրոպական երկրները: Կարող եք նշել երկրներ, որտեղ խորհրդարանական կառավարման սահմանափակում կա խորհրդարանական կառավարման պարագայում: Արդյոք Գերմանիայում լճացում կա՞, Գերմանիայի կանցլերը, եթե չեմ սխալվում արդեն 4-րդ անգամ է ընտրվում»:


Չեբուռն իրան Գերմանիայի կանցլերի հետ ա համեմատում, երևի Հայաստանն էլ Գերմանիայի հետ համեմատենք:  :LOL:  էն Հայաստանի բնակչությունը որ պիտի 4 միլիոն դառնա, երևի Հայաստան լցվող գերմանացի փախստականների հաշվին ա դառնալու։

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2018), Yevuk (20.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.04.2018), Ուլուանա (20.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեբուռի յանը լրիվ տարել ա 
> 
> 
> 
> Չեբուռն իրան Գերմանիայի կանցլերի հետ ա համեմատում, երևի Հայաստանն էլ Գերմանիայի հետ համեմատենք:  էն Հայաստանի բնակչությունը որ պիտի 4 միլիոն դառնա, երևի Հայաստան լցվող գերմանացի փախստականների հաշվին ա դառնալու։


Նախ Արա Աբրահամյանը իրեն հատուկ ախմախ հարցեր ա տալիս, «մոռանալով» կոռուպցիան, մենաշնորհները, ամենաթողությունը, գործազրկությունը, աղքատության ֆոնի վրա իրենց լակոտների ցոփությունները, բեսպրեդելը․․․ 
Եվ ղումարբազը շարունակում ա ժողովդրին հիմարի տեղ դնել։ Էս մարդը վայթե Քադաֆիի սամասուդի վիդեոն չի տեսել։ Ինձ թվում է, ինչքան շատ ձգի, էդքան վատ ա ավարտելու։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

Ուլուանա (21.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Քայլ արա՛՝ մերժիր Սերժին,
Ե՛լ փողոց՝ օգնի՛ր ցույցին։
Սերժին դեմ ես՝ սիգնալ տո՛ւր,
Պայքարենք միահամուռ։

«Պարլամենտակա՜ն երկիր»․․․
Եղավ Չեբուռ-վարություն․
Մեր ընտրած լուծումն է՝
Քաղ․ անհնազանդություն։

Ել փողոց՝ ճամփեն փակիր
Դարձնենք արդար երկիր։
Միտք ունե՞ս, քելե՛ բեմին,
Զանգ արա՝ կանչիր Սերժին՝
Թանկյա՜ն․․․

----------

Ուլուանա (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (20.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

Պետության գլխի, նկարների և գրգռվելու մասին ։)

«Ես չգիտեմ, չեմ տեսել, բայց ես տարբեր երկրներում տեսել եմ պետության գլխի նկարները: Ես չգիտեմ՝ իրենք կախում են, թե չեն կախում, բայց դա եկել է, այսպես՝ տրադիցիայի ուժով, ոչ թե ինչ-որ պարտադրանքով: Այսինքն՝ ինձ, ի՞նչ, պիտի դո՞ւր գա, երբ մտնեմ մի սենյակ և տեսնեմ, որ իմ նկարը կախած է: Ի՞նչ հաճույք կա դրա մեջ, էլի: Հատկապես երբ դա մարդկանց գրգռում է: Այսինքն՝ իմ նպատակն է, որ մարդիկ գրգռվե՞ն»: 

http://www.aravot.am/2018/04/19/950918/

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեբուռի յանը լրիվ տարել ա 
> 
> 
> 
> Չեբուռն իրան Գերմանիայի կանցլերի հետ ա համեմատում, երևի Հայաստանն էլ Գերմանիայի հետ համեմատենք:  էն Հայաստանի բնակչությունը որ պիտի 4 միլիոն դառնա, երևի Հայաստան լցվող գերմանացի փախստականների հաշվին ա դառնալու։


Չֆայմեց Պուտինի հետ համեմատվի  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իշխանությունները ոնց որ թե խառնվել են իրար։ Լավ նշան ա  :Smile:  կարո՞ղ ա #հույսկա

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ժող, դրսում ապրող գիտնականներով հայտարարություն ենք գրում։ եթե ակումբում կան էդպիսիք կամ եթե ճանաչում եք էդպիսի մարդկանց, կապվեք ինձ հետ, տեքստն ուղարկեմ։ էս պահին ֆբ֊ով ենք տարածում, բայց լիքը գիտնականներ կան, որ ֆբ֊ից չեն օգտվում։

----------

Katka (20.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ժող ջան, ակումբով չմիանա՞նք։ Բռնենք Սերժի բոլոր նկարները՝ լավ, թե վատ, ջնջենք ակումբից, ու դառնանք առաջին առցանց հարթակը որ մերժում է Սերժին էլէկտրոնային տեսքով։ Հը՞ն․․․․ #սերժըմորժա

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> http://www.aravot.am/2018/04/19/950918/


Ասումա՝ նախագահների նկարները իմ առանձնասենյակում կային, բայց ես դրա կողմնակիցը չեմ...

Խեղճ մարդու ազատ կամքի նկատմամբ գլխանց բռնություն են կատարել փաստորեն..
էն էլ՝ իր առանձնասենյակում..





> «…
> Ի՞նչ հաճույք կա դրա մեջ, էլի: Հատկապես երբ դա մարդկանց գրգռում է: Այսինքն՝ իմ նպատակն է, որ մարդիկ գրգռվե՞ն»:


Չգիտեմ, թե մարդկանց ինչպես ես պատրաստվում գրգռել, բայց 40 թվին 4մլն բնակչություն ես չեմ խոստացել...

----------

ivy (20.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող ջան, ակումբով չմիանա՞նք։ Բռնենք Սերժի բոլոր նկարները՝ լավ, թե վատ, ջնջենք ակումբից, ու դառնանք առաջին առցանց հարթակը որ մերժում է Սերժին էլէկտրոնային տեսքով։ Հը՞ն․․․․ #սերժըմորժա


Ընտիր միտք ա  :Jpit:  ու՞ր ա Չուկը

----------

Ծլնգ (20.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող ջան, ակումբով չմիանա՞նք։ Բռնենք Սերժի բոլոր նկարները՝ լավ, թե վատ, ջնջենք ակումբից, ու դառնանք առաջին առցանց հարթակը որ մերժում է Սերժին էլէկտրոնային տեսքով։ Հը՞ն․․․․ #սերժըմորժա


Ակումբում Սերժի նկար կա՞  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբում Սերժի նկար կա՞


Ո՞նց չկա  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (20.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սերժի հույսը Երևանի փողոցներում մոլորված հորթերի պես վազվզող կարմիր բերետներն են մնացել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս աղջիկը դզեց  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Աթեիստ (20.04.2018), Արշակ (21.04.2018), Վիշապ (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (20.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Փարիզում ՀՀ դեսպանատը Սերժի նկարը հանել տվեցին ։Ճ

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Աթեիստ (20.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## Գաղթական

Բացառվումա, որ էսքան հայ կպնի գործի ու վերջում տակ տան:
Չհաշված, որ օր-օրի շատանում են:

Էս պայմաններում Սերժին միայն 2 տարբերակա մնում կաշին պրծցնելու:
Կամ բռնի եղբայր Յանուկովիչի ճամփեն,
կամ էլ` հրաժարականից առաջ, Նիկոլին ազգային հերոսի կոչում տա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բա ո՞նց պտի լինի… Ինձ թվում ա ՀՀ գլխավոր անբարոյականը սպասում է, մինչև ժողովուրդը ձանձրանա, սակավանա ու ցրվի: Եթե չստացվեց, կսկսի ջղաձգվել, վերջին վարյանտ արտակարգ դրություն կփորձի սահմանել, Էրդողանից սովորած կլինի: Համենայն դեպս ինքը իրեն անփոխարինելի գերագույն սուբյեկտ ա զգում, ու ինձ թվում ա տենց կզգա մինչև ամենավերջին պահը, երբ որ տապոռը իջնի ճակատին: Կամ մահ, կամ իշխանություն, չեբուռը այլ կերպ իր կյանքը չի պատկերացնում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի հատ էլ նայենք ջղայնանանք…




Սենց լպրծունից ինձ թվում է հեշտ չի լինի ազատվելը: 
ՀՀ-ում 40 թվականին 4 միլիոն կլինի, եթե հենց հիմա սիկտիր լինես:

----------

Katka (20.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2018), Տրիբուն (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

> Մի հատ էլ նայենք ջղայնանանք…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Սենց լպրծունից ինձ թվում է հեշտ չի լինի ազատվելը: 
> ՀՀ-ում 40 թվականին 4 միլիոն կլինի, եթե հենց հիմա սիկտիր լինես:


Պիտի խոսա,ճար չունի, հրաժարվի կսատկացնեն: Էնքան են լափել,սաղ հետ են պահանջելու, սաղ երկիրը ծախել են: Մի ստրուկի պատմություն ի պատիվ Կրեմլի: 
Հ.Գ. Որտեղից են էս գեշոներին ճարում,բերում մարդ սարքում էս երկրի հաշվին:

----------


## laro

Թանկյանը Հայաստան ա գալիս վաղը՞, հա՞ որ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թանկյանը Հայաստան ա գալիս վաղը՞, հա՞ որ։


Պաշտոնական էջում բան չկա։ Դժվար։ Բայց SOAD-ից Տարոնը Հայաստանում ա արդեն։

----------


## Gayl

> Թանկյանը Հայաստան ա գալիս վաղը՞, հա՞ որ։


Հայտարարություն ա տարածել, որ չի կարող գալ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ էլ նայենք ջղայնանանք…
> 
> Սենց լպրծունից ինձ թվում է հեշտ չի լինի ազատվելը: 
> ՀՀ-ում 40 թվականին 4 միլիոն կլինի, եթե հենց հիմա սիկտիր լինես:


Չեբուռի յանը տարել ա, ու հիստերիայա սկսում մոտը։ Կարող ա սիկտիր չլինի, բայց խախտվի ընկնի գժանոց, որտեղ մի տաս տարի հարկադիր կբուժեն։  :LOL:  Ասենք, մարդը պիտի ուրջ հոգեկան հիվանդ լինի, որ երկրով մեկ սաղ դժգոհ են ու սաղ ջահելությունը միտնգ ա անում, ինքը վիզ դրած դակազատ անի, որ մենք լավ ենք ապրում ու էս տաս տարի ա մենակ զարգացել ու ծաղկել ենք  :LOL:

----------

Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2018), Նիկեա (21.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեղ են ասել, Չեբու՞ռ, քաքե՞լ ես տակդ   :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ստեղ են ասել, Չեբու՞ռ, քաքե՞լ ես տակդ


Ո՞րն է քաղաքական երկխոսության իմաստը։ Կոմպրոմիսների գա՞լը։ Նստենք խոսենք իրար հասկանա՞նք։
Էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Նա պիտի ուղղակի գնա` իր ամբողջ նազիր-վեզիրներով, ու էդ քայլը չի կարող երկխոսության արդյունքում լինել։ Դա կարող է միայն համառ ու գնալով ավելի մեծ թափ առնող բողոքի ցույցերի շնորհիվ լինել։ Նենց որ իր երկխոսության առաջարկը (որը հա, ինչ-որ տեղ խուճապի, ինչ-որ տեղ էլ ինքն իրեն լավ լույսի տակ ցույց տալու անպտուղ ջանքերի արդյունք է) թող վերցնի ու իր մի լավ տեղը մտցնի։

----------

Katka (21.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2018), Ուլուանա (21.04.2018), Տրիբուն (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

տեսնես անդառնալի կորուստ ասելով` ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունի:  :Jpit:

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2018)

----------


## ivy



----------


## Գաղթական

Ժողովուրդ ջան, չե՞ք կարծում, որ էս թեմայի վերնագրի հարցական նշանն արդեն պստասխան ունի:

Առաջարկում եմ թեման անվանափոխել «Թավշյա Հեղափոխություն»

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տեսնես անդառնալի կորուստ ասելով` ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունի:


Իրա համար անդառնալի կորուստ:
Բայց ինչ ցռել ա ցռել: Իմ հիշելով առաջին անգամ ա սենց ցռում:

----------

Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> տեսնես անդառնալի կորուստ ասելով` ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունի:


Ի դեպ իր էդ ամբողջ տեքստը (մի հատ էլ ուշադիր կարդացի) կարելի է նաև որպես սպառնալիք կամ նախազգուշացում ընկալել` ներառյալ քո մեջբերած արտահայտությունը։ Իբր թե` որ չդադարեցնեք, կստակացնենք, մեղավորն էլ դուք կլինեք, որ նախազգուշացումը չլսեցիք։

----------

Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Իրա համար անդառնալի կորուստ:
> Բայց ինչ ցռել ա ցռել: Իմ հիշելով առաջին անգամ ա սենց ցռում:


Կարծո՞ւմ ես էդ նկատի ուներ։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդկային զոհեր նկատի ուներ։
Էս անասուններից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա։

----------

Katka (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

> Ի դեպ իր էդ ամբողջ տեքստը (մի հատ էլ ուշադիր կարդացի) կարելի է նաև որպես սպառնալիք կամ նախազգուշացում ընկալել` ներառյալ քո մեջբերած արտահայտությունը։ Իբր թե` որ չդադարեցնեք, կստակացնենք, մեղավորն էլ դուք կլինեք, որ նախազգուշացումը չլսեցիք։


Հա,ես հենց դա էլ զգացի: Համակարգը չի թողնի իրան, որ դուրս գա:  Ոչ հիմա, շատ լարված ա միջազգային իրավիճակը, կարծում եմ: Թազա գլխացավեր պետք չեն: Էսօր արդեն ոստիկանությունը սպառնացող նախազգուշացումներ էր Հ1-ով անում: Սաղիս կոկորդին են էս թուրքի ծնունդները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պաաաաա, էսի ատոմային բոմբ ա ․․․․․ 

«Լույս» հիմնադրամի շրջանավարտների բաց նամակը Սերժ Սարգսյանին

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ իր էդ ամբողջ տեքստը (մի հատ էլ ուշադիր կարդացի) կարելի է նաև որպես սպառնալիք կամ նախազգուշացում ընկալել` ներառյալ քո մեջբերած արտահայտությունը։ Իբր թե` որ չդադարեցնեք, կստակացնենք, մեղավորն էլ դուք կլինեք, որ նախազգուշացումը չլսեցիք։


Տենց էլ կա․․․ բայց ոնց որ Չեբուռի տատն էր ասում, վախեցողը բարձր ա գոռում։




> *ՔԱՋ ՆԱԶԱՐԸ*
> 
> ․․․․Իրենց գյուղից դուրս է գալի, մի ճամփա է ընկնում ու գնում։ Ինքն էլ չի իմանում, թե էդ ճամփեն ուր է տանում։
> 
> Գնում է գնում, մին էլ ետ է նայում, տեսնում է գյուղից հեռացել է։ Էստեղ սիրտն ահ է ընկնում։ Իրեն սիրտ տալու համար սկսում է քթի տակին մռմռալ, երգել, իրեն-իրեն խոսել, իշի վրա բարկանալ։ Քանի հեռանում է՝ էնքան վախը սաստկանում է, քանի վախը սաստկանում է՝ էնքան ձենը բարձրացնում է, սկսում է գոռգոռալ, հարայ-հրոց անել, հետն էլ մյուս կողմից էշն է սկսում զռալ... Էս աղմուկից ու աղաղակից թռչունները մոտիկ ծառերից են թռչում, նապաստակները թփերից են փախչում, գորտերը կանաչիցն են ջուրը թափում...
> 
> Նազարը ձենն ավելի է գլուխը գցում, իսկ որ մտնում է անտառը, թվում է, թե ամեն մի ծառի տակից, ամեն մի թփի միջից, ամեն մի քարի ետևից՝ որտեղ որ է գազան է հարձակվելու կամ ավազակ, սարսափած սկսում է գոռգոռալ, ոնց գոռգոռալ՝ ականջդ ոչ լսի։
> 
> ․․․․

----------

ivy (21.04.2018), Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

Սյունիքում ճամփեքը փակել են  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծո՞ւմ ես էդ նկատի ուներ։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդկային զոհեր նկատի ուներ։
> Էս անասուններից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա։


Չեմ կարծում: Սերժը Ռոբի պես անհամբեր չի: Իրա տակտիկան հիմնականում շարժումներն ուժասպառ անելն ա:

----------


## Katka

Վա~յ է, վա~յ`բարդ աշխարհաքաղաքականությամբ այս տարածաշրջանում և նոր առաջացած մարտահրավերներով լի ժամանակահատվածում պարտավոր ենք ապահովել երկրի անվտանգ զարգացումը և շարունակել Արցախի խնդրի արժանապատիվ հանգուցալուծմանն ուղղված ջանքերը։

https://armenpress.am/arm/news/930897.html

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ մեր կողմից. http://www.aravot.am/2018/04/21/951469/

----------

ivy (21.04.2018), Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), Տրիբուն (21.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վա~յ է, վա~յ`բարդ աշխարհաքաղաքականությամբ այս տարածաշրջանում և նոր առաջացած մարտահրավերներով լի ժամանակահատվածում պարտավոր ենք ապահովել երկրի անվտանգ զարգացումը և շարունակել Արցախի խնդրի արժանապատիվ հանգուցալուծմանն ուղղված ջանքերը։
> 
> https://armenpress.am/arm/news/930897.html


Ոնց որ Չեբուռի տատն էր ասում, գրողի տարած, է ․․․․  :LOL:

----------

Katka (21.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վտանգավորն էն ա, որ Չեբուռի հոպարններն ու քեռիներն են մեջ ընկնում, Շմայսը, Լֆիկը, Նեմեցը ․․․ ․այ էս տականքը կարա մարդկանց վնաս տա ու  պատճառ դառնա, որ հաուկ դրություն-մրություն հայտարարեն։

----------


## Katka

Լավ ա Արցախն էլ կա, ուրիշ ինչ պիտի ասեր:  :LOL:  Մթոմ ինքն էլ Արցախի գարանտն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, ինչ լավն ա Նիկոլը  ․․․․․  :LOL:  Սսում ա, ախպեր, պրոբլեմ չկա, Արմեն Սարգսյանի հետ կարամ հանդիպեմ, բայց մենակ ստեղ, հրապարակում։ Ես ոնց կարամ էս հանրահավաքը թողնեմ, գնամ հանդիպեմ 60 պատգամավորի կողմից ընտրված մարդու հետ։

----------

Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2018), Գաղթական (21.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

Տատս էնօրը ասում ա` էդ ճիշտ ա",որ Հայաստանը երկու նախագահ ունի հիմա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արա, ինչ լավն ա Նիկոլը  ․․․․․  Սսում ա, ախպեր, պրոբլեմ չկա, Արմեն Սարգսյանի հետ կարամ հանդիպեմ, բայց մենակ ստեղ, հրապարակում։ Ես ոնց կարամ էս հանրահավաքը թողնեմ, գնամ հանդիպեմ 60 պատգամավորի կողմից ընտրված մարդու հետ։


Նույն կարգի պոպուլիզմ ինչ-որ «անվտանգության» դրոշը բռնած կայունություն քարոզողները․․․ ոչի՞նչ որ ներկայացուցչական ժողովրդավարության մեջ համակարգը տենց էլ գործում ա, թե չէ մի 1000 հոգով կարան հելնեն կողոպուտի, ասելով՝ մի 100 հոգու ընդունած օրենքները մեր համար ասնավանի չի։

Արմեն Սարգսյանի վրա թքած ունեմ, բայց այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը արդեն շռում ա ներկայացուցչական ժողովրդավարության հիմունքների վրա, ու ստորացնում ա ՀՀԿ-ը ընտրածներին, ինչը ի վերջո բերելու է սաստիկ բևեռացման, ոչ թե հարցի լուծման։ Եթե ինքը համաձայն չի այդ 60 պատգամավորների հետ, դեռ չի նշանակում թե այդ 60 պատգամավորների հետևը մեկ միլիոն ընտրող չի կանգնած․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի դեպ՝ նոր Սահմանադրությամբ ո՞վ իրավունք ունի Խորհրդարանն արձակել ու նոր ընտրություններ նշանակել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույն կարգի պոպուլիզմ ինչ-որ «անվտանգության» դրոշը բռնած կայունություն քարոզողները․․․ ոչի՞նչ որ ներկայացուցչական ժողովրդավարության մեջ համակարգը տենց էլ գործում ա, թե չէ մի 1000 հոգով կարան հելնեն կողոպուտի, ասելով՝ մի 100 հոգու ընդունած օրենքները մեր համար ասնավանի չի։
> 
> Արմեն Սարգսյանի վրա թքած ունեմ, բայց այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը արդեն շռում ա ներկայացուցչական ժողովրդավարության հիմունքների վրա, ու ստորացնում ա ՀՀԿ-ը ընտրածներին, ինչը ի վերջո բերելու է սաստիկ բևեռացման, ոչ թե հարցի լուծման։ Եթե ինքը համաձայն չի այդ 60 պատգամավորների հետ, դեռ չի նշանակում թե այդ 60 պատգամավորների հետևը մեկ միլիոն ընտրող չի կանգնած․․․


Շատ խորացար ․․ էտքան հասկանում ենք  :Tongue:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վտանգավորն էն ա, որ Չեբուռի հոպարններն ու քեռիներն են մեջ ընկնում, Շմայսը, Լֆիկը, Նեմեցը ․․․ ․այ էս տականքը կարա մարդկանց վնաս տա ու  պատճառ դառնա, որ հաուկ դրություն-մրություն հայտարարեն։


Բացի նրանից, որ ուզումա ցույց տա, իբր ինքը ոստիկաններին չի հրահանգել ցուցարարների հետ բախման գնալ, տուզիկներին ֆաս տալը համ էլ կարա նշանակի, որ մի քիչ վախ կա, թե արդեն բոլոր ոստիկանները չեն, որ բախման հրամանը կկատարեն..

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ խորացար ․․ էտքան հասկանում ենք


Սաղ ցավը էն ա, որ ոչ միայն դու ես հասկանում, այլ նաև էն տաքսիստը, ով իր պատկերացումներով ճիշտ ընտրություն է կատարել խոչաղ ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելով, իսկ այս ճամփա փակող օրհասական հացը կտրողն իրեն ոտի վրա ստորացնում է․․․ բևեռացումը երբեք հարցը չի լուծում, ու այդ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կարծես Նիկոլն էլ էր երկու ոտքով կողմ, իսկ հիմա մեկ էլ դառավ 60 պատգամավոր ընտրված պաշտոնյա։ Ճիշտ ուղի չի, ըստ իս․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ ցավը էն ա, որ ոչ միայն դու ես հասկանում, այլ նաև էն տաքսիստը, ով իր պատկերացումներով ճիշտ ընտրություն է կատարել խոչաղ ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելով, իսկ այս ճամփա փակող օրհասական հացը կտրողն իրեն ոտի վրա ստորացնում է․․․ բևեռացումը երբեք հարցը չի լուծում, ու այդ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կարծես Նիկոլն էլ էր երկու ոտքով կողմ, իսկ հիմա մեկ էլ դառավ 60 պատգամավոր ընտրված պաշտոնյա։ Ճիշտ ուղի չի, ըստ իս․․․


Ըստ իս նույնպես ․․․ բայց էական չի ․․․ 

immaterial Ծլնգ  :Tongue:  

20 օր երթ ու միտինգ անելուց հետո կարելի ա մի բանն էլ նենց չասել, կամ ասել մի բան, որը լսողների դուր ա գալիս։ Թու թու թու էս տաս տարի քաղաքագիտական վերլուծաբանների ու տերտերների պակաս չի եղել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դե խնդրեմ, Արմեն Սարգասյանն էկավ հրապարակ

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

Արեգակ ա բացվել մեր երկնքում: Ցըցըմփ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ըստ իս նույնպես ․․․ բայց էական չի ․․․ 
> 
> immaterial Ծլնգ  
> 
> 20 օր երթ ու միտինգ անելուց հետո կարելի ա մի բանն էլ նենց չասել, կամ ասել մի բան, որը լսողների դուր ա գալիս։ Թու թու թու էս տաս տարի քաղաքագիտական վերլուծաբանների ու տերտերների պակաս չի եղել։


Ճիշտ էիր, որ հայաստանում մեկ իրականություն չի, բայց սխալ էիր, թե կարծում էիր, որ դրանք երկուսն են․․․ այդ ասածս տաքսիստն էլ ա իր իրականության մասնիկ, ու այսօր մենք բոլորս էլ փուչիկների մեջ ենք․ մեր աղբյուրները մենակ էն են, ինչ մենք ուզում ենք լսել/խոսել։ Ու այս շարժման հաջողության համար պետք է այդ իրականությունները փորձել իրար կապել, ոչ թե փուչիկի մեջ մնալով բևեռացումը խորացնել։ Բայց ինչևէ, իմ ասելիքը ավելի շատ քո Նիկոլի գովաբանումն էր, ոչ թե կոնկրետ Նիկոլը, նենց չի որ իմ ասելով պիտի այդ զուգահեռ իրականություններում ապրողները իրեն սիրեն-չսիրեն։




> Դե խնդրեմ, Արմեն Սարգասյանն էկավ հրապարակ


Ու մեկն իմ աչքերում սա Նիկոլին գոլ էր․․․ էս ա սկսելու են մամուլով պտտել, որ իր ուզածով էլ արինք, բայց մեկ ա պոզերը տնգել ա ու հաարակությունը մասնատում է իր բևեռացումով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ էիր, որ հայաստանում մեկ իրականություն չի, բայց սխալ էիր, թե կարծում էիր, որ դրանք երկուսն են․․․ այդ ասածս տաքսիստն էլ ա իր իրականության մասնիկ, ու այսօր մենք բոլորս էլ փուչիկների մեջ ենք․ մեր աղբյուրները մենակ էն են, ինչ մենք ուզում ենք լսել/խոսել։ Ու այս շարժման հաջողության համար պետք է այդ իրականությունները փորձել իրար կապել, ոչ թե փուչիկի մեջ մնալով բևեռացումը խորացնել։ Բայց ինչևէ, իմ ասելիքը ավելի շատ քո Նիկոլի գովաբանումն էր, ոչ թե կոնկրետ Նիկոլը, նենց չի որ իմ ասելով պիտի այդ զուգահեռ իրականություններում ապրողները իրեն սիրեն-չսիրեն։
> 
> 
> 
> Ու մեկն իմ աչքերում սա Նիկոլին գոլ էր․․․ էս ա սկսելու են մամուլով պտտել, որ իր ուզածով էլ արինք, բայց մեկ ա պոզերը տնգել ա ու հաարակությունը մասնատում է իր բևեռացումով։


Ծլնգ, սահմանային իրավիճակում գիտություն ես կիրառում։ Թարգի ․․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, սահմանային իրավիճակում գիտություն ես կիրառում։ Թարգի ․․․․


եղբայր, էսիկ 100 մետրանոց սպրինտ չի, էսիկ մարաթոն է․․․ շունչներս փչելու է, եթե շարունակենք ամեն ինչը սահմանային իրավիճակ դիտել

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիկոլը ոչ առաջիննա ու ոչ վերջինը, ով համոզված ա, որ Խորհրդարանը լեգիտիմ չի:
Իսկ եթե Խորհրդարանը լեգիտիմ չի, նաև նրա ընտրած վարչապետը լեգիտիմ չի:

Ինչո՞վա սա ոտնահարում իրոք ՀՀԿ ընտրողի իրավունքները:
Ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե ՀՀԿ ընտրող չի եղել: Ասում են՝ ընտրություններն անցել են բազմաթիվ խախտումներով:

----------


## Katka

Ինչու համար ելույթ չունեցավ  մեր  նախագահը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եղբայր, էսիկ 100 մետրանոց սպրինտ չի, էսիկ մարաթոն է․․․ շունչներս փչելու է, եթե շարունակենք ամեն ինչը սահմանային իրավիճակ դիտել


Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա ․․․․․ բայց մեկա էլի կարևոր չի։ Հայաստանում բան ա փոխվում, ու դա Չեբուռի ու սահմանադրության ու քաղաքագիտության հետ կապ չունի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա ․․․․․ բայց մեկա էլի կարևոր չի։ Հայաստանում բան ա փոխվում, ու դա Չեբուռի ու սահմանադրության ու քաղաքագիտության հետ կապ չունի։


համաձայն եմ, բան ա փոխվում, բայց լավ կլինի, որ այդ փոփոխությունները լինեն մնայուն ու միախմբված հասարակություն կերտող, ոչ թե բևեռացնող

----------

Տրիբուն (21.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԼՂ ՊՆ. Հակառակորդը ինտենսիվորեն խախտում է հրադադարը, նկատվում են կենդանի ուժի և զինտեխնիկայի ակտիվ տեղաշարժեր

Էս ա Սերժիկի հույսը։ Զանգել Ալիևին խնդրել ա, որ իրան փրկի ․․․

----------

Katka (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

Թուրքի ծնունդ: Էդքան ջահել էլ արյուն թափեց:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նիկոլը ոչ առաջիննա ու ոչ վերջինը, ով համոզված ա, որ Խորհրդարանը լեգիտիմ չի:
> Իսկ եթե Խորհրդարանը լեգիտիմ չի, նաև նրա ընտրած վարչապետը լեգիտիմ չի:
> 
> Ինչո՞վա սա ոտնահարում իրոք ՀՀԿ ընտրողի իրավունքները:
> Ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե ՀՀԿ ընտրող չի եղել: Ասում են՝ ընտրություններն անցել են բազմաթիվ խախտումներով:


Գաղթական ջան, եթե ԱԺ-ն լեգիտիմ չի, ուրեմն Նիկոլը ժամ առաջ պիտի ԱԺ անդամ չլիներ, թե չէ ինքն էլ է նույն ձև ոչ-լեգիտիմ։ Ու իրավունքների մասին ոչ մեկ էլ բան չասեց։ Հա, ընտրությունները բազմաթիվ խախտումներով են անցել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե չկա մի ստվար զանգված, ով ներկայիս խորհրդարանն ու դրա որոշումները համարում է լեգիտիմ էլ, ավելի ճիշտ էլ քան անհնազանդությունը։ Իսկ Նիկոլը ասում ա, որ էսօր հավաքված 15000 ցուցարարները ավելի կարևոր են, քան 60 պատգամավորի ձայն տված բնակչությունը․․․ այսինքն ինքն ասում է էն, ինչ ուզում են լսել այդ իր դիմացը հավաքվածները ու ովքեր սենց թե նենց իր կողմից են (դասագրքային պոպուլիզմ), բայց որ սա դառնա իսկապես խաղի կանոնները փոխող շարժում, կարծում եմ պետք է նաև ընդգրկել նրանց, ով դեռ Նիկոլի կողմից չեն, իսկ ԱԺ-ի վրա որպես քաղաքական հաստատություն շռելը այդ ձևը չի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, եթե ԱԺ-ն լեգիտիմ չի, ուրեմն Նիկոլը ժամ առաջ պիտի ԱԺ անդամ չլիներ, թե չէ ինքն էլ է նույն ձև ոչ-լեգիտիմ։ Ու իրավունքների մասին ոչ մեկ էլ բան չասեց։ Հա, ընտրությունները բազմաթիվ խախտումներով են անցել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե չկա մի ստվար զանգված, ով ներկայիս խորհրդարանն ու դրա որոշումները համարում է լեգիտիմ էլ, ավելի ճիշտ էլ քան անհնազանդությունը։ Իսկ Նիկոլը ասում ա, որ էսօր հավաքված 15000 ցուցարարները ավելի կարևոր են, քան 60 պատգամավորի ձայն տված բնակչությունը․․․ այսինքն ինքն ասում է էն, ինչ ուզում են լսել այդ իր դիմացը հավաքվածները ու ովքեր սենց թե նենց իր կողմից են (դասագրքային պոպուլիզմ), բայց որ սա դառնա իսկապես խաղի կանոնները փոխող շարժում, կարծում եմ պետք է նաև ընդգրկել նրանց, ով դեռ Նիկոլի կողմից չեն, իսկ ԱԺ-ի վրա որպես քաղաքական հաստատություն շռելը այդ ձևը չի։


Մի քիչ գույները խտացնում ես եղբայր:
Ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրվածին արհամարհելը դեռ չի նշանակում իրեն ընտրողներին արհամարհել:
Էդ նույն ընտրողը կարողա էսօր մեկին ընտրրի, վաղը՝ մեկ ուրիշին:
Բացի դա՝ ՀՀԿ շատ պատգամավորներ վաղուց արդեն վարկաբեկված են ու նրանց այս կամ այն ընտրությունը ծաղրելը դեռ չի նշանակում ԱԺ-ին ծաղրել ընդհանրապես:

Համաձայն եմ հետդ, որ Նիկոլի ասածը պոպուլիզմ էր:
Դե դա էլ իր գործն է:

Ես Նիկոլին պաշտպանելու նպատակով չարձագանքեցի, այլ՝ ՀՀԿ ընտրողներին վիրավորանք (ու դրանով իսկ բևեռացում) չտեսնելու կարծիքս բարձրաձայնելու:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Նիկոլի կողմից եղող-չեղողների քանակին՝ կարծում եմ մարդիկ փողոց չեն դուրս եկել Նիկոլի խաթր:
Ոչ թե հանուն Նիկոլի, այլ՝ ընդդեմ Սերժի:
ՈՒ Նիկոլի շնորհքն էնա, որ կաողացավ մեկ գաղափարի (արդար ընտրություններ) շուրջ համախմբել էդքան մարդ:

Թե չէ էլի թող ընտրություն լինի, Նիկոլն էլի իր հավաքած ձայների չափով ձայն հավաքի ու լինի ԱԺ-ում փոքրամասնություն:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մարուքյանը աչքիս լույսը չի, ու այս հոլովակում էլ լիքը բան է հնչեցնում, որ հեչ սրտովս չի, բայց բևեռացման վտանգների մասին կարևոր խոսք ունի այսօրվա իրավիճակում․․․

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարուքյանը աչքիս լույսը չի, ու այս հոլովակում էլ լիքը բան է հնչեցնում, որ հեչ սրտովս չի, բայց բևեռացման վտանգների մասին կարևոր խոսք ունի այսօրվա իրավիճակում․․․


Բլթցնում ա

----------

Շինարար (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ թվում ա, ամեն ինչ անում են շատ գրագետ, նախորդ սխալները հաշվի առած ․․․․

----------

ivy (21.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (21.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Անվերնագիր (22.04.2018), Արամ (22.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Մեկ էլ տեսար վաղը զարթնեցինք նոր Հայաստանում:
http://armtimes.com/hy/article/135993

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում ա, ամեն ինչ անում են շատ գրագետ, նախորդ սխալները հաշվի առած ․․․․


Կերևա... վաղը Նիկոլն ու սերժը հանդիպելու են քննարկելու սերժի հրաժարականը և իշխանությունը ժողովրդին փոխանցելու պայմաններւ... sounds like a good deal

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում ա, ամեն ինչ անում են շատ գրագետ, նախորդ սխալները հաշվի առած ․․․․


Եսիմ վաղվա հանդիպումից լավ բան չեմ սպասում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շին, սպասենք տեսնենք... քիչ մնաց հանդիպմանը... ես էլ իմ վերապահումներն ունեմ, բայց սպասենք

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սերժը վիզ առավ, որ համ էլ մարտի մեկն ա ինքն արել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Աթեիստ (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Թոզ փչելու համար էր եկել, իբր տեսեք՝ դա էլ փորձեցինք..

Ասումա՝ ժողովրդի անունից 7-8% հավաքածը իրավունք չունի խոսել..

Հետաքրքիրա՝ իսկ ընտրություններից ընդհանրապես չմասնակցածը շնչելու իրավունք ունի՞:

----------


## Գաղթական

Անասուն էլի..
Ժողովրդին լրիվ ձայնազուրկի ու իրավազուրկի տեղա դրել:

Էս վիճակում իր համար ամենաընտիր լուծումը կլիներ, եթե հայտարարեր, որ հրաժարվումա վարչապետությունից, բայց Խորհրդարանը չեն ցրելու:

Էդ դեպքում լարվածությունն ահագին կթուլանար ու մարդկանց մեծ մասը փողոցից տուն կգնային, իսկ իրենք էլ էլի իրանց ուզած մաևդուն վարչապետ կսղցնեյին՝ մինչև հաջորդ ընտրությունները:

Իսկ սենց արդեն հանրապետությունում պայթունավտանգ դրություն ստեղծվեց ու դրա միակ մեղավորը Սերժնա՝ իր թիմով:

----------

Վիշապ (22.04.2018)

----------


## for.est

Էս բա *gg taxi*-ն ուրա իրենց պսեվդոհայրենասիրական լոլոներով??? Խի Սինոփսիսի և մյուսների նման չեն միանում ժողովրդի բողոքին???

----------


## Արամ

> Էս բա *gg taxi*-ն ուրա իրենց պսեվդոհայրենասիրական լոլոներով??? Խի Սինոփսիսի և մյուսների նման չեն միանում ժողովրդի բողոքին???


Էս ամենինչի մեջ քեզ gg taxi-ի չմասնակցելն ա հետաքրքրում ?  :Lol2:

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Աթեիստ (22.04.2018), Նիկեա (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## for.est

> Էս ամենինչի մեջ քեզ gg taxi-ի չմասնակցելն ա հետաքրքրում ?


նաև դա ))

----------


## Gayl

> Սերժը վիզ առավ, որ համ էլ մարտի մեկն ա ինքն արել։


Ու վիզ առավ, որ պետք լինի էլի մարտի մեկ կանի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

էս պահպանակի նման մասկաները խի՞ են ոստիկանների գլխներին հագնել տալիս, վախո՞ւմ են ցուցարարներից անհնազանդության վարակ կպցնեն

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ա, ստեղ էլ պրիզնատ են գալիս, որ Ալիևին իրանք են կանչում.
https://www.azatutyun.am/a/29185093.html

----------

Շինարար (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս պահպանակի նման մասկաները խի՞ են ոստիկանների գլխներին հագնել տալիս, վախո՞ւմ են ցուցարարներից անհնազանդության վարակ կպցնեն


Կարծում եմ՝ որ հետագայում դատական պրոցեսներ սկսվեն իրանց արած էս ու էն բանի համար, չկարանան ապացուցեն, թե ով ա էղել

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարծում եմ՝ որ հետագայում դատական պրոցեսներ սկսվեն իրանց արած էս ու էն բանի համար, չկարանան ապացուցեն, թե ով ա էղել


հը՞ն, դատական պրոցեսում շարքային ոստիկանին են մեղադրելո՞ւ, թե՞ այդ շների ոհմակին կողքից ֆաս տվողին։ Ու մեկ ու մեջ են դիմակավոր, բա մնացածները այդքան զո՞ւսպ են գտնվելու։ Կարծում եմ ավելի շատ նրա համար է, որ իրենց քուչա-բարեկամության մեջ ցեխը չկոխեն հանեն, ու իրենք ամոթի ու խղճի զգացողություն չունենան ժողովրդին դիմակայելու գործում։

Նոր եզր եմ առաջարկում դիմակավոր ոստիկանների համար՝ ոսրիկան, էն աստիճանի սրիկա ոստիկան, որ իր պաշտոնատարությունը չի կարողանում բաց երեսով անել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018), Վիշապ (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս ա, ստեղ էլ պրիզնատ են գալիս, որ Ալիևին իրանք են կանչում.
> https://www.azatutyun.am/a/29185093.html


հա դե իրենց «ավանտյուրիզմի» մեղադրանքների պլոճիկը մենակ ներքին խոհանոցում ա հերիքում․․․ ասա այ էշեր, գոնե մի երկու աչոկ ժողովրդի աչքին փորձեք հավաքել՝ ադրբեջանին նոտա ուղարկելով, որ Հայաստանի ներքին ժողովրդավարական գործընթացները որպես պատրվակ օգտագործող ցանկացած ավանտյուրիզմ խստագույնս խափանվելու է․․․ սրանց միակ իմացած քաղաքական տրյուկը «կայունությունն» ա․․․ նոր քաղաքական խորագրեր են պետք․ «դեգրադացնող կայունություն, թե՞ առաջընթաց»

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հը՞ն, դատական պրոցեսում շարքային ոստիկանին են մեղադրելո՞ւ, թե՞ այդ շների ոհմակին կողքից ֆաս տվողին։ Ու մեկ ու մեջ են դիմակավոր, բա մնացածները այդքան զո՞ւսպ են գտնվելու։ Կարծում եմ ավելի շատ նրա համար է, որ իրենց քուչա-բարեկամության մեջ ցեխը չկոխեն հանեն, ու իրենք ամոթի ու խղճի զգացողություն չունենան ժողովրդին դիմակայելու գործում։
> 
> Նոր եզր եմ առաջարկում դիմակավոր ոստիկանների համար՝ ոսրիկան, էն աստիճանի սրիկա ոստիկան, որ իր պաշտոնատարությունը չի կարողանում բաց երեսով անել։


Հա, նման իրավիճակում սաղ մեղքը շարքայինի վրա են գցում: Ու եթե ուշադիր հետևես, դիմակավորներն են հենց աչքի ընկնում իրանց դաժանությամբ

----------


## Ծլնգ

անարգանք չլինի, բայց ինչ էպիկ նկար ա․ կունգ ֆու ցուցարար

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նոր եզր եմ առաջարկում դիմակավոր ոստիկանների համար՝ ոսրիկան, էն աստիճանի սրիկա ոստիկան, որ իր պաշտոնատարությունը չի կարողանում բաց երեսով անել։


Գյոստիկան

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդիկ կան, որ անկազմակերպվածությունից են դժքոհում, բայց էս շարժման հաջողություններից մեկը հենց կազմակերպվածությունն ա: Նայեք, քեֆս բերեց.
https://www.azatutyun.am/a/29185160.html

----------

Արշակ (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գյոստիկան


Ով էսքան նամուս չունենա՝ գյոստիկանա )))

----------

Աթեիստ (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

Մեկդ բան հասկանում ա` ինչ անել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տենաս հայ ազգին ով ա ավելի շատ ատում, Չեբուռը թե՞ Ալիևը ․․․

----------

Katka (22.04.2018), Աթեիստ (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ հասկանալով՝ սենց շարունակել ապակենտրոնացված:

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Աթեիստ (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Katka

Ինչ լավ է` կանայք որ պայքարում են ու դուրս են եկել: ՈՒրեմն, մեր բակում Պիտերից մի հայ մաֆիոզ էր եկել 90-ականներին, մի օր եկել էին սրան ծեծելու: Լավ մարդ էր էլի: Սաղ փողոցի կանայք ժարոնիկներում, գրթնակներով, դանակներով դուրս եկան փողոց ու ծեծելու եկած խմբին քշեցին մեր բակից  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Աթեիստ (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

«Դարի հայազգի ամենացանկալի կին» մրցանակաբաշխությունում Քիմ Քարտաշյան - Լիլի Մորտո դուետը խայռառակ պարտություն է կրում ստեփանակերտցի մի ծեր կնոջ կողմից...

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Աթեիստ (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ լավ է` կանայք որ պայքարում են ու դուրս են եկել: ՈՒրեմն, մեր բակում Պիտերից մի հայ մաֆիոզ էր եկել 90-ականներին, մի օր եկել էին սրան ծեծելու: Լավ մարդ էր էլի: Սաղ փողոցի կանայք ժարոնիկներում, գրթնակներով, դանակներով դուրս եկան փողոց ու ծեծելու եկած խմբին քշեցին մեր բակից


Վաբշե հա, կանայք ահագին շատացել են, ու էդ դզում ա։ Էսօր առավոտն էլ տեսա, թե ոնց էին հրապարակում ոստիկաններին մի լավ տեղը դնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջն ա։ Սերժիկը սպառնում ա, բանակցության սեղանից վեր կենում, գնում ա, Նիկոլին ու մյուսներին ձերբակալում են, հետո էլ նախագահը ժողովրդին ա կոչ անում, որ զսպվածություն ցուցաբերեն։ Իրա ասածներից իրա խնդալը չի՞ գալիս։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած ազերներից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, բայց չի բացառվում, որ էս անգամ ճիշտ են ասում։
Գործից հասկացողները կարա՞ն մի բան ասեն էս վիդեոյի մասին։

----------


## Վիշապ

Սերժը պրիմիտիվ դեգեներատ ա, տեսնես էլ աշխարհում կա՞ սենց պաշտոնյա (կապ չունի, նախագահ, վարչապետ, ոսիտկանապետ, նախարար․․․) որ սենց նեղացկոտ «խոսելու բան չունեմ» վիճակով սիկտիր ա լինում կամերաների դեմից, պարոն, որ խոսելիք չունես, ինչի՞ համար ա քո իշխանությունը, կարողա ա՞ մտածում ես իշխանությունդ Աստծու շնորհն ա, ժողովուրդն եկել քեզնից խլում ա։ Նահաներում մի հատ թեմա է լինում, էն ամենաչմո պաշտոնյան ժողովդրի դեմը աչքոտ ա տալիս, ու մինչև սաղ հարցերին չի պատասխանում, չի թողնում գնում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չնայած ազերներից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, բայց չի բացառվում, որ էս անգամ ճիշտ են ասում։
> Գործից հասկացողները կարա՞ն մի բան ասեն էս վիդեոյի մասին։


Եթե ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն Չեբուռն ավելի շուտ պիտի ռադը քաշի, որ արագ նոր իշխանություն ձևավորվի։ Չեբուռը Նապոլեոնը չի, որ պիտի ճակատամարտ ղեկավարի, մենք էլ առանց իրա չենք կարանալու։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չնայած ազերներից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, բայց չի բացառվում, որ էս անգամ ճիշտ են ասում։
> Գործից հասկացողները կարա՞ն մի բան ասեն էս վիդեոյի մասին։


Դե սրիկաները կարող են պատերազմ էլ հրահրել, ժողովդրին էլ սպանել, մենակ իրենց տաշտից կերը չպակասի։ Սիրիայի վիճակը նայենք, մեզ խղճանք։ Լիքը զոհեր կարող են լինել, ինչ ա թե մի անբարոյականների ձեռը իշխանություն ա հայտվել, որից իրենք մեռնեն, չեն ազատվի։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էն Մարուքյանը, որ լաչառություն ա անում, իր երրորդ ճանապարհը ո՞րն է, մարդ կա՞, որ գիտի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն Չեբուռն ավելի շուտ պիտի ռադը քաշի, որ արագ նոր իշխանություն ձևավորվի։ Չեբուռը Նապոլեոնը չի, որ պիտի ճակատամարտ ղեկավարի, մենք էլ առանց իրա չենք կարանալու։


Դե հենց էդ ա․ եթե ճիշտ ա, ապրիլյան պատերազմից հետո տեսանք, որ ինքը լրիվ անբաշար ա, որ պիտի վեր կենա, ռադ ըլնի։ Եթե սուտ ա, կեղտոտ խաղեր են տալիս, էլի պիտի վեր կենա, ռադ ըլնի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն Մարուքյանը, որ լաչառություն ա անում, իր երրորդ ճանապարհը ո՞րն է, մարդ կա՞, որ գիտի։


Որտեղից իմանանք, սկի ինքը չգիտի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ իրականությունը իրականում ահագին սևուսպիտակ ա, ու վախենալու բևեռացված վիճակ ա, Մարուքյանը յուղ ա վառում։ Կան իրենց շահերը հասարակության շահերի մեջ ոչ մի կերպ չպատկերացնող մարդիկ, դրանք պաշտոնական դիրքից վամպիրի պես օգտվող ու դիրքից մեռնելու չափ կառչած մարդիկ են, որոնց համար իրենց պաշտոնը կյանքի գնին հավասար թանկ ա, տենց ա ստացվել։ Ու կան մնացածը, որոնք դրանից տուժվում են։ Ու կգա մի պահ, որ այս կողմերը իրար արյուն կթափեն։ Սերժի մաման։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու էս «երկխոսությունը» ահագին սխալ գնաց նաև Նիկոլի անպատրաստվածության հետևանքով, սենց պիտի չլիներ։ Նիկոլը պիտի տակտիկական խոսակցություն տաներ առանց չորելու, այնպես, որ Սերժը մնար ու խոսեր, շատ էլ որ դեգեներատ ա։ Իմ կարծիքով ահագին լուրջ, ճակատագրական սխալ էր։ Մեծ քաղաքական գործիչների առանձնահատկությունը խոսքով խնդրներ լուծելու կարողությունն է, էս մի շնորհն էլ Աստված մեր ժողովդրին չի տվել ցավոք սրտի։  :Sad:

----------

Գաղթական (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու էս «երկխոսությունը» ահագին սխալ գնաց նաև Նիկոլի անպատրաստվածության հետևանքով, սենց պիտի չլիներ։ Նիկոլը պիտի տակտիկական խոսակցություն տաներ առանց չորելու, այնպես, որ Սերժը մնար ու խոսեր, շատ էլ որ դեգեներատ ա։ Իմ կարծիքով ահագին լուրջ, ճակատագրական սխալ էր։ Մեծ քաղաքական գործիչների առանձնահատկությունը խոսքով խնդրներ լուծելու կարողությունն է, էս մի շնորհն էլ Աստված մեր ժողովդրին չի տվել ցավոք սրտի։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ Նիկոլն ահագին ճիշտ խոսաց, Սերժը տակն արեց, սպառնալիքների անցավ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ Նիկոլն ահագին ճիշտ խոսաց, Սերժը տակն արեց, սպառնալիքների անցավ:


Վախենամ, որ մենք Սերժի սրիկայության աստիճանը թերագնահատում ենք։  Իմ կարծիքով Սերժը հանուն իր իշխանության Ղարաբաղն էլ կծախի (բայց մեղքը կգցի ցուցարարների վրա), պետք լինի ռուսական զորքն էլ կհրավիրի Երևան։ Հետևաբար, տեսականորեն Սերժից ազատվելու ամենահեշտ ու ամենաքիչ արյուն խլող ձևն այն կլիներ, որ Նիկոլն ու լրագրողները միասին Սերժի վիզը ջարդեին ուղիղ եթերում։ Բայց դե գործնականում, դժվար է պատկերացնել այդ ամենը։

----------


## ivy

> Ու էս «երկխոսությունը» ահագին սխալ գնաց նաև Նիկոլի անպատրաստվածության հետևանքով, սենց պիտի չլիներ։ Նիկոլը պիտի տակտիկական խոսակցություն տաներ առանց չորելու, այնպես, որ Սերժը մնար ու խոսեր, շատ էլ որ դեգեներատ ա։ Իմ կարծիքով ահագին լուրջ, ճակատագրական սխալ էր։ Մեծ քաղաքական գործիչների առանձնահատկությունը խոսքով խնդրներ լուծելու կարողությունն է, էս մի շնորհն էլ Աստված մեր ժողովդրին չի տվել ցավոք սրտի։


Նիկոլը ուղիղ ձևով արտահայտեց ժողովրդի կամքը, ու դա պիտի մարդիկ լսեին, այլապես հիմա էս ամբողջը էսպիսի մեծ ու նոր թափ չէր առնի։ Ժողովուրդը հստակ պահանջ ունի, ու Նիկոլը հենց դա էլ արտահայտեց` իր անձը ու իր հետ հետագա կատարվելիքը մի կողմ դնելով ու ժողովրդին ճամփա տալով։ Ավելի խելոք քայլ անել հնարավոր չէր` էս շարժումը մեծ ուժով առաջ տանելու համար։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Արամ (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նիկոլը ուղիղ ձևով արտահայտեց ժողովրդի կամքը, ու դա պիտի մարդիկ լսեին, այլապես հիմա էս ամբողջը էսպիսի մեծ ու նոր թափ չէր առնի։ Ժողովուրդը հստակ պահանջ ունի, ու Նիկոլը հենց դա էլ արտահայտեց` իր անձը ու իր հետ հետագա կատարվելիքը մի կողմ դնելով ու ժողովրդին ճամփա տալով։ Ավելի խելոք քայլ անել հնարավոր չէր` էս շարժումը մեծ ուժով առաջ տանելու համար։


Համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես խոսում եմ տակտիկական խոսակության մասին, որը տեղի չունեցավ։ Նախ հաշվի առնելով Սերժի անադեկվատությունը, պետք չէր միանգամից ժողովդրի կամքը չորով թելադրել, պետք էր սկզբից խնդիրը ձևակերպել ու քննարկել տալ բոլոր հնարավոր ելքերը, հնարավոր կանխատեսումներով։ Ես չեմ մեղադրում Նիկոլին, նա անում է այն ինչ կարողանում է, բայց եթե դատենք արդյուքներից, ապա ստեղծվեց ամենավատ վիճակը՝  Նիկոլենց ձերբակալեցին ու հիմա փողոցներում մանրից ժողովուրդը կռվի է բռնվելու ոստիկանության հետ ուզած թե չուզած։ Կարելի է գուշակել, շուտով գործի կդրվեն զենքեր երկու կողմերից էլ։

Հ․Գ․ Չնայած, որ խորը մտածենք, Սերժի նման լպրծունը կտապալեր ցանկացած դիվանագիտական խոսակցության փորձ, հետևաբար, հնարավոր է, որ առաձնապես ոչ մի օգուտ էլ չլիներ։ Օքեյ։ Սկզբունքորեն եթե մարդը սրիկա է, ու սեփական մորթու մասին ավելի է մտածում քան թե պետության ու ժողովրդի, ապա ոչ մի տակտիկա չի կարող փրկել։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիկոլը, թե՛ տակտիկական ու թե՛ դիվանագիտական առումներով սխալ սկսեց զրույցը:
Հո չէ՞ր կարծում, թե իր էդ խոսքերը պիտի համոզեյին Սերժի պես մեկին:

Բայց Նիկոլն էլ հիմար մարդ չի:
Նրան ձեռնտու էր իր կոշտ հռետորաբանությունն ու Սերժի ափերից դուրս գալը:

ՈՒ նա ամենասկզբից էլ հաշվարկել էր դեպքերի այժմյան ընթացքն ու իր ձերբակալությունը:
Սա էլ նրա քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների զինանոցից էր:

Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ իշխանություննա անասնական ու հիստերիկ տվայտանքների մեջ:
Հենց մենակ ինչ արժեր խաղաղության կոչով հանդես եկող ԲՈԼՈՐ առաջնորդների ձերբակալմամբ ժողովրդական մասսաներին անկանխատեսելի հոգեվիճակում փողոցում թողնելն ու ծայրաստիճան սխալ վարվելաձևով՝ առանց ԱԺ-ի որոշմանը սպասելու, երկրի գերակա մարմնի 3 պատգամավորի ազատազրկումը:

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սերժը իրա ունեցած դաշնակ, օեկ, գեղամյան փորձով մտքին դրել էր կբանակցի, մի բան կքցի Նիկոլի դեմը, ժողովուրդը կհիասթափվի, ու տներով ․․․ կամ էլ աղոթենք-երկխոսենք ու էլի տուն։ Բան դուրս չեկավ ․․․․․ Նիկոլը սաղ ճիշտ ա արել, Սերժի հետ խոսալու չկա։

----------

ivy (22.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Rammstein (22.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս հազար ներողություն, սրիկաները, թազա նապագահի գլխավորությամբ, որ չեն ասում չվտանգենք Արցախը ու Հայաստանը։ Արա, էտքանը հասկանում եք, ռադ եղեք գնացեք, մի վտանգեք։ Իրանք ամեն քաք ուտեն, սաղ վտանգեն, մենք ըմբռնումով անվտանգության ապահովենք։

----------

ivy (22.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Rammstein (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018), Վիշապ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս հազար ներողություն, սրիկաները, թազա նապագահի գլխավորությամբ, որ չեն ասում չվտանգենք Արցախը ու Հայաստանը։ Արա, էտքանը հասկանում եք, ռադ եղեք գնացեք, մի վտանգեք։ Իրանք ամեն քաք ուտեն, սաղ վտանգեն, մենք ըմբռնումով անվտանգության ապահովենք։


Անբարոյականների «հիմնավորումները» արդեն ձանձրացնող շաբլոն են։ Ցանկացած նորմալ երկրի լեգիտիմ, ընտրված իշխանություններ նման իրավիճակում հրաժարական կտային ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ կանեին։ Մեր դժբախտությունն էն ա, որ *է՜ն աստիճանի* անբարոյականներ ունենք, որ քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում սենցների դժվար է գտնել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վերջն ա։ Սերժիկը սպառնում ա, բանակցության սեղանից վեր կենում, գնում ա, Նիկոլին ու մյուսներին ձերբակալում են, հետո էլ նախագահը ժողովրդին ա կոչ անում, որ զսպվածություն ցուցաբերեն։ Իրա ասածներից իրա խնդալը չի՞ գալիս։


ինքն էլ իր փայ իրականության մեջ է հանդես գալիս... ցավոք սրտի այս օրերին ամեն մեկը իր երգչախմբին է քարոզում (preaching to the choir)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ վախը էն ա, որ եթե սրանք Նիկոլի տեղը չեն ասում ու մարդու չեն թողում մոտը, կարող ա հանգիստ վնաս տված լինեն։

----------

Ծլնգ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ վախը էն ա, որ եթե սրանք Նիկոլի տեղը չեն ասում ու մարդու չեն թողում մոտը, կարող ա հանգիստ վնաս տված լինեն։


Չի կարա տենց բան լինի )))))
Նիկոլից առնվազն մի 3 օր էլ խաբար չի գա՝ ըստ իս

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ իրականությունը իրականում ահագին սևուսպիտակ ա, ու վախենալու բևեռացված վիճակ ա, Մարուքյանը յուղ ա վառում։ Կան իրենց շահերը հասարակության շահերի մեջ ոչ մի կերպ չպատկերացնող մարդիկ, դրանք պաշտոնական դիրքից վամպիրի պես օգտվող ու դիրքից մեռնելու չափ կառչած մարդիկ են, որոնց համար իրենց պաշտոնը կյանքի գնին հավասար թանկ ա, տենց ա ստացվել։ Ու կան մնացածը, որոնք դրանից տուժվում են։ Ու կգա մի պահ, որ այս կողմերը իրար արյուն կթափեն։ Սերժի մաման։


Էհ Մարուքյանն էլ նույնն ա ասում, որ սաղ սևուսպիտակություն ա... բայց դա վերացնել է պետք, ոչ թե խորացնել։ Քո ասածները կան, բայց կան նաև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր ուղղակի չեն հասանում, որ ՀՀԿ-ական հորեղբոր տղուն ընտրելով իրենք իրենց, իրենց երեխաների ու թոռների գլխին քար են գցում։ Ու «եթե մեզնից չես, ապա մեզ դեմ ես» կողմնորոշումը շատ արդյունավետ չի, ըստ իս։

Լիքը հույս կա այսօր փողոցներում, ու չեմ ուզում ոչ մի կերպ դրան հակառակ բաներ ասած լինեմ... բայց Նիկոլը սխալը սխալի հետևից է գործում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սերժը իրա ունեցած դաշնակ, օեկ, գեղամյան փորձով մտքին դրել էր կբանակցի, մի բան կքցի Նիկոլի դեմը, ժողովուրդը կհիասթափվի, ու տներով ․․․ կամ էլ աղոթենք-երկխոսենք ու էլի տուն։ Բան դուրս չեկավ ․․․․․ Նիկոլը սաղ ճիշտ ա արել, Սերժի հետ խոսալու չկա։


Չե՞ս գտնում, որ այդ դեպքում հանդիպմանը գնալը մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր։ Նենց չի էլի, որ Սերժը ուզեցավ հրաժարական տա, Նիկոլի մոմ պահելու կարիքն ունենա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էհ Մարուքյանն էլ նույնն ա ասում, որ սաղ սևուսպիտակություն ա... բայց դա վերացնել է պետք, ոչ թե խորացնել։ Քո ասածները կան, բայց կան նաև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր ուղղակի չեն հասանում, որ ՀՀԿ-ական հորեղբոր տղուն ընտրելով իրենք իրենց, իրենց երեխաների ու թոռների գլխին քար են գցում։ Ու «եթե մեզնից չես, ապա մեզ դեմ ես» կողմնորոշումը շատ արդյունավետ չի, ըստ իս։
> 
> Լիքը հույս կա այսօր փողոցներում, ու չեմ ուզում ոչ մի կերպ դրան հակառակ բաներ ասած լինեմ... բայց Նիկոլը սխալը սխալի հետևից է գործում։


Հա բայց էդ սևուսպիտակությունը ստաբիլ ծանր իրավիճակ է, նենց չի որ առաջացել է Նիկոլի շարժումից, կան Նիկոլն է առաջացրել էս վիճակը։ Էս վիճակը 30 տարվա ստահակությունների արդյունք է։ Հակառակ կողմից նայի, պաշտոն ունեցողներին թվում է, թե իրենք ընտրյալներ են, որոնք կարող են անպատիժ թալանել ու ոստիկաններով է պաշտպանվել դժգոհ ստորին խավից։ Այսինքն ՀՀ իշխանական թայֆան արդեն վաղուց բաժանում է դրել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ վախը էն ա, որ եթե սրանք Նիկոլի տեղը չեն ասում ու մարդու չեն թողում մոտը, կարող ա հանգիստ վնաս տված լինեն։


կա տենց վախ... բայց մի քիչ անհավատալու ա, որ այդ կարգի աննասուն կլինեն... Նիկոլին վնասելը մենակ թեժացնելու ա ամեն ինչ... պոպուլյար շարժման գլխին կանգնած օպոզիցիոներ պատգամավորին վնասելը արդեն բացահայտ դիկատատուրայի ստորագրություն է, թե ներքին, թե արտաքին հետևանքները նույնիսկ Սերժը դժվար մարսի։

----------

ivy (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չե՞ս գտնում, որ այդ դեպքում հանդիպմանը գնալը մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր։ Նենց չի էլի, որ Սերժը ուզեցավ հրաժարական տա, Նիկոլի մոմ պահելու կարիքն ունենա։


Ընդհանրապես Սերժի կողմից հադիպմանը գնալն էր տարօրինակ։ Ինքը եկել էր ասեր, որ իրեն չվախեցնեն, էդ էր իր նպատակը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Իմ վախը էն ա, որ եթե սրանք Նիկոլի տեղը չեն ասում ու մարդու չեն թողում մոտը, կարող ա հանգիստ վնաս տված լինեն։


Ինձ ավելի շատ թվում ա, որ տարել են հետը "առանց տեսախցիկների" բանակցությունների, խելքի բերելու, այսպես ասած։
Ու նաև հույս ունեն, որ առանց Նիկոլի շարժումը կմարի։

----------

Գաղթական (22.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա բայց էդ սևուսպիտակությունը ստաբիլ ծանր իրավիճակ է, նենց չի որ առաջացել է Նիկոլի շարժումից, կան Նիկոլն է առաջացրել էս վիճակը։ Էս վիճակը 30 տարվա ստահակությունների արդյունք է։ Հակառակ կողմից նայի, պաշտոն ունեցողներին թվում է, թե իրենք ընտրյալներ են, որոնք կարող են անպատիժ թալանել ու ոստիկաններով է պաշտպանվել դժգոհ ստորին խավից։ Այսինքն ՀՀ իշխանական թայֆան արդեն վաղուց բաժանում է դրել։


Վիշապ ջան, ես չասի (ու ոչ էլ Մարուքյանն էր ասում՝ իր այդ խոսքը իմ լսածով), թե Նիկոլն ա այդ բևեռացման սկզբնաղբյուրը։ Բայց իմ նեղ հասկանալով, այդ բևեռացմանը նպաստող ցանկացած ուժ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ բան փոխելու հույս կարող է ունենալ մենակ բլից-կրիգով ղեկավարությունը ստանձնելով, ինչը ներկայիս Հայաստանում մի քիչ ֆանտաստիկայի էջերից է։ Իսկ իրապես ազգային (չասենք «ժողովրդական», քանի որ այդ տերմինը այսօր տաբեր մարդիկ տաբեր ձևով են հասկանում) շարժում սկսելու համար պիտի բոլոր տիպի բևեռացումները փորձես փարատես, ոչ թե խորացնես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էհ Մարուքյանն էլ նույնն ա ասում, որ սաղ սևուսպիտակություն ա... բայց դա վերացնել է պետք, ոչ թե խորացնել։ Քո ասածները կան, բայց կան նաև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր ուղղակի չեն հասանում, որ ՀՀԿ-ական հորեղբոր տղուն ընտրելով իրենք իրենց, իրենց երեխաների ու թոռների գլխին քար են գցում։ Ու «եթե մեզնից չես, ապա մեզ դեմ ես» կողմնորոշումը շատ արդյունավետ չի, ըստ իս։
> 
> Լիքը հույս կա այսօր փողոցներում, ու չեմ ուզում ոչ մի կերպ դրան հակառակ բաներ ասած լինեմ... բայց Նիկոլը սխալը սխալի հետևից է գործում։


Առանց սխալի չի լինում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էլ քո իրականությունն ունես։ Ես ինչ-որ չեմ տեսել ու լսել Նիկոլի կողմից սև ու սպիտակի բաժանել։ Շատ կոռեկտ ա եղել իրա խոսքը, հաշվի առնելով նաև իրա էմոցիոնալ խառնվածքը։ Կասեի, առավելագույնս աշխատել ա ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չասի։ Նույնիսկ ոստիկաններին ամեն վարկյան մեր եղբայրներ են դիմում, ծաղիկներ, փուչիկներ ․․․․

----------

Rammstein (23.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Արշակ (24.04.2018), Գաղթական (22.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, ես չասի (ու ոչ էլ Մարուքյանն էր ասում՝ իր այդ խոսքը իմ լսածով), թե Նիկոլն ա այդ բևեռացման սկզբնաղբյուրը։ Բայց իմ նեղ հասկանալով, այդ բևեռացմանը նպաստող ցանկացած ուժ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ բան փոխելու հույս կարող է ունենալ մենակ բլից-կրիգով ղեկավարությունը ստանձնելով, ինչը ներկայիս Հայաստանում մի քիչ ֆանտաստիկայի էջերից է։ Իսկ իրապես ազգային (չասենք «ժողովրդական», քանի որ այդ տերմինը այսօր տաբեր մարդիկ տաբեր ձևով են հասկանում) շարժում սկսելու համար պիտի բոլոր տիպի բևեռացումները փորձես փարատես, ոչ թե խորացնես։


Ապեր 30 տարի փարատվել ու չնկատելու ա տրվել բևեռացումը։ Դրա համար էլ էս ա վիճակը։ 
Դիզբալանսն առաջանում է անազնվությունից։ Եթե ազնիվ լինենք, ապա էս պահի դրությամբ ՀՀ իշխանությունները բառիս բուն իմաստով զավթել են լպրծուն գողերը, ու գողոնն էլ պաշտպանում են վարժեցրած ու ոստիկանի շոր հագցրած պոտենցիալ հանցագործներով։ Ու եղած իրավիճակը բացարձակ կապ չունի ՀՀ թե եղած ու թե նախկին  սահմանադրությունների հետ։ Վաշի ձեյստվիա։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սենց ջահելություն ունենք։ Հայ ազգին մեռնել չկա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Sagittarius (22.04.2018), Գաղթական (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

ՈՒ տակտիկան էլ շատ գրագետ է՝ խաղաղ, երկարատև ցանցային ակցիաներ։ ՀՀ իշխանությունների անբարոյականության մասշտաբների տեստ ա։

----------

ivy (22.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Sagittarius (22.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Առանց սխալի չի լինում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էլ քո իրականությունն ունես։ Ես ինչ-որ չեմ տեսել ու լսել Նիկոլի կողմից սև ու սպիտակի բաժանել։ Շատ կոռեկտ ա եղել իրա խոսքը, հաշվի առնելով նաև իրա էմոցիոնալ խառնվածքը։ Կասեի, առավելագույնս աշխատել ա ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չասի։ Նույնիսկ ոստիկաններին ամեն վարկյան մեր եղբայրներ են դիմում, ծաղիկներ, փուչիկներ ․․․․


Բնականաբար ես էլ իմ իրականությունն ունեմ... ես ոչ էլ հավակնում եմ իմ իրականությունն որևէ մեկի իրականությունից ավելի իրական դասել... 




> Ապեր 30 տարի փարատվել ու չնկատելու ա տրվել բևեռացումը։ Դրա համար էլ էս ա վիճակը։ 
> Դիզբալանսն առաջանում է անազնվությունից։ Եթե ազնիվ լինենք, ապա էս պահի դրությամբ ՀՀ իշխանությունները բառիս բուն իմաստով զավթել են լպրծուն գողերը, ու գողոնն էլ պաշտպանում են վարժեցրած ու ոստիկանի շոր հագցրած պոտենցիալ հանցագործներով։ Ու եղած իրավիճակը բացարձակ կապ չունի ՀՀ թե եղած ու թե նախկին  սահմանադրությունների հետ։ Վաշի ձեյստվիա։


Վիշապ ջան, 30 տարի միտինգներ էլ են եղել։ Բայց չասեմ վաշի ձեյստվիա... թող ամենաշատ չուզողը ես լինեմ, ու աստված տա, հաղթանակ լինի ընտրած ուղում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սենց ջահելություն ունենք։ Հայ ազգին մեռնել չկա։


Ջահելություն ասիր ու թողիր՝

----------

Ներսես_AM (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց էս նախկին վարչապետը, ներկա ինչորզահրումար, էն որ խելացի ներդրումների ա հա խոսում ․․․․․․ արա՜, ինչ չմո գյադայա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Rammstein (23.04.2018), Ծլնգ (22.04.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (22.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, 30 տարի միտինգներ էլ են եղել։ Բայց չասեմ վաշի ձեյստվիա... թող ամենաշատ չուզողը ես լինեմ, ու աստված տա, հաղթանակ լինի ընտրած ուղում։


Եղբայր, նախ 30 տարիների ընթացքում բևեռացումը ավելի է խորացել, և երկրորդ, ամենակարևորը՝ Հայ ժողովուրդը վայթե ընդհանուր առմամբ, սկսել է լրջորեն հասկանալ ժողովրդավարության ու ազատության բարիքներից ու իրենց իրավունքներից։ Այսինքն ինտելեկտուալ բևեռացում էլ կա իշխանությունների ու ժողովդրի միջև, միջին վիճակագրական շարքային քաղաքացիների մտավոր ունակությունները սկսել են գերազանցել իշխանություններում գտնվողների մտավոր ունակություններին։  Օրինակ, մի հատ նորմալ ադեկվատ ռեակցիա կա՞ որևէ Հանապետականի կողմից։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էս Նիկոլայ Բաղդասարյանն ինչ սորտ ա։

----------

boooooooom (22.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Rammstein (23.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վախենամ, որ մենք Սերժի սրիկայության աստիճանը թերագնահատում ենք։  Իմ կարծիքով Սերժը հանուն իր իշխանության Ղարաբաղն էլ կծախի (բայց մեղքը կգցի ցուցարարների վրա), պետք լինի ռուսական զորքն էլ կհրավիրի Երևան։ Հետևաբար, տեսականորեն Սերժից ազատվելու ամենահեշտ ու ամենաքիչ արյուն խլող ձևն այն կլիներ, որ Նիկոլն ու լրագրողները միասին Սերժի վիզը ջարդեին ուղիղ եթերում։ Բայց դե գործնականում, դժվար է պատկերացնել այդ ամենը։


Իհարկե, համաձայն եմ։ Սերժը, ի տարբերություն Ռոբի ու մյուսների, միշտ փորձել ա ժողովրդավարություն խաղալ ու ավելի փափուկ միջոցների դիմել, մասնավորապես՝ շարժումներն ուժասպառ անելով, ծեծել, բայց չկրակելով և այլն։ Ու էդ բոլորը շատ լավ աշխատել ա առնվազն միջազգային հանրության ազգին թոզ փչելու համար (էն ա, էսօր էլ Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանն էր թոզ փչում)։ Բայց էսօրվա իրա սպառնալիքից տեսանք, որ իրա նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս, ու իրա հին մեթոդները չեն աշխատում։ Հետևաբար, իրոք վախենալու ա, թե ինչի կարա գնա։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, ի տարբերություն Սերժենք, Նիկոլենք, ոնց հասկանում եմ, բավական լավ պատրաստված ու կազմակերպված են։ Տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ իրանք ահագին ուսումնասիրել են թե՛ Հայաստանի, թե՛ այլ երկրների շարժումները ու լիքը դասեր քաղել, վերցրել լավ կողմերը, մի կողմ թողել չաշխատողները։ Կարծում եմ՝ էն, ինչ ինքն ասեց Սերժին, պահի էմոցիոնալ պատասխան չէր, այլ լավ հաշվարկված (գուցե հենց Սերժին հունից հանելու նպատակով)։ Ավելին՝ կարծում եմ, որ իրենք բոլոր հնարավոր սցենարները, էդ թվում Նիկոլի ձերբակալությունը, քննարկել են բոլոր հնարավոր ելքերով։ Հենց դրա շնորհիվ ա, որ Նիկոլի ձերբակալությունից հետո քաոս չսկսվեց։

Նաև ինչից եմ ենթադրում, որ իրանք կազմակերպված են։ Էն բաները, որ ընդդիմության նախկին առաջնորդները չէին կարողանում անել, Նիկոլն արեց։ Օրինակ հիշու՞մ եք, որ Րաֆֆին ասում էր՝ մարզերում էլ բողոքի դուրս էկեք, բայց բան դուրս չէր գալիս։ Կամ ասում էր՝ դասադուլ-գործադուլ արեք, մենակ դասադուլն էր ստացվում, էն էլ իրանց դեմ հանգիստ ուսխորհրդականներ էին հանում։ Էս դեպքում ուժերը ոչ թե կենտրոնացված են որևէ հրապարակում կամ փողոցում, այլ ցրված են ամբողջ հանրապետությունով մեկ։ Կոչ, որ մարզերը դուրս գան ցույցերի՞։ Ամեն մարզում ցույց սկսող մի քանի հոգի կա։ Կոչ, որ գործադու՞լ անեն, ամեն տեղ մի քանի գործադուլ անող կա։ Իսկ մնացածն արդեն ձնագնդիկի էֆեկտ ա դառնում։

----------

boooooooom (22.04.2018), ivy (22.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Դեղին մուկիկ (22.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արա, էս Նիկոլայ Բաղդասարյանն ինչ սորտ ա։


Շատ լավն ա ինքը։ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի դատավարությունից իրան գիտեմ։ Ընտիր գործ ա անում։

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

> Էն Մարուքյանը, որ լաչառություն ա անում, իր երրորդ ճանապարհը ո՞րն է, մարդ կա՞, որ գիտի։


Դե մարդը ակնարկեց, որ առնվազն 30% ընդդիմություն է ուզում խորհրդարանում։ )))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց էս նախկին վարչապետը, ներկա ինչորզահրումար, էն որ խելացի ներդրումների ա հա խոսում ․․․․․․ արա՜, ինչ չմո գյադայա։


արա բայց էս էշի քուռակները լրիվ են տավար հա... աչքիս ես իմ իրականության մեջ լիքը գերագնահատել եմ էս սմբակավորներին... աննասունը ասում ա «ե՞րբ պիտի մշակույթ ձևավորենք, բա հո սենց չի լինի՝ ընտրություններից ընտրություն անընդհատ նույն բաները»... արա այ տավար, երկրի ղեկավարության վրա դուք եք կանգնած, ո՞վ պիտի պատասխանատու լինի մշակույթի ձևավորման համար... ասումա «բոլորս մեր վրա պիտի աշխատենք, թե չէ հայերս արտերկրում՝ դրսում շատ համերաշխ ու հանդուրժող ենք, իսկ մեր տանը պահանջկոտ ենք»...

քյասա՝ այ ոչխարներ, հլը մի հատ մշակույթ ձևավորեք, որ բռնաբարվելու վերջում շնորհակալություն ասեք, թե չէ էս ինչ ձև ա, բռնաբարման վերջում դուք էլ եք օրգազմ պահանջում.... սրանց օրը 24 ժամ հարթակ ա պետք տրամադրել... իրենք իրենց կթաղեն։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (22.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> արա բայց էս էշի քուռակները լրիվ են տավար հա... աչքիս ես իմ իրականության մեջ լիքը գերագնահատել եմ էս սմբակավորներին... աննասունը ասում ա «ե՞րբ պիտի մշակույթ ձևավորենք, բա հո սենց չի լինի՝ ընտրություններից ընտրություն անընդհատ նույն բաները»... արա այ տավար, երկրի ղեկավարության վրա դուք եք կանգնած, ո՞վ պիտի պատասխանատու լինի մշակույթի ձևավորման համար... ասումա «բոլորս մեր վրա պիտի աշխատենք, թե չէ հայերս արտերկրում՝ դրսում շատ համերաշխ ու հանդուրժող ենք, իսկ մեր տանը պահանջկոտ ենք»...
> 
> քյասա՝ այ ոչխարներ, հլը մի հատ մշակույթ ձևավորեք, որ բռնաբարվելու վերջում շնորհակալություն ասեք, թե չէ էս ինչ ձև ա, բռնաբարման վերջում դուք էլ եք օրգազմ պահանջում.... սրանց օրը 24 ժամ հարթակ ա պետք տրամադրել... իրենք իրենց կթաղեն։


Աաաա՜, էս ի՜նչ պահանջկոտ ենք  :LOL:  ընդամենը ուզում ենք, որ Սերժիկը ռադ ըլնի, նույնիսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ շատերը կողմ կլինեին, որ վեշերը հավաքի, փախնի Հայաստանից, բանտ էլ չնստի, մենակ թե ազատվենք իրանից, ասում ա՝ պահանջկոտ։

----------

Աթեիստ (23.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաա՜, վերջին զանգը  :LOL:  մեռա՜

----------

ivy (22.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> արա բայց էս էշի քուռակները լրիվ են տավար հա... աչքիս ես իմ իրականության մեջ լիքը գերագնահատել եմ էս սմբակավորներին...


Ես մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, հորս արև, ՀՀ իշխանական համակարգում խռոնիկ ռիթարդացիայա։ Երբեք պետական համակագում չեմ աշխատել, բայց գործի բերումով շատ եմ շփվել ․․․ միջին մենեջմենթը բավականին պրոֆեսիոնալ ա, ավելի քան մյուս նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրներում, բայց մի խազ վերև, ռեսկի բթացում ա սկսվում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Անվերնագիր (22.04.2018), Ծլնգ (23.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

Տեսանյութ՝ դրսի աչքերով։

Էսօր արդեն մեզ մոտ էլ էին լուրերով ցույց տալիս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տեսանյութ՝ դրսի աչքերով։
> 
> Էսօր արդեն մեզ մոտ էլ էին լուրերով ցույց տալիս։


Հա, դրսի մեդիան լիքն ա արդեն։ Մեր մոտ էլ են էսօր ցույց տվել, ընդ որում՝ երկու տարբեր ալիքներով։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա, դրսի մեդիան լիքն ա արդեն։ Մեր մոտ էլ են էսօր ցույց տվել, ընդ որում՝ երկու տարբեր ալիքներով։


Հա, բոլոր միջազգային ալիքներով ա արդեն, ու սկսվեց հենց Նիկոլի ձերբակալությունից. մինչև էտ նորություն հատուկենտ էի գտնում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, բոլոր միջազգային ալիքներով ա արդեն, ու սկսվեց հենց Նիկոլի ձերբակալությունից. մինչև էտ նորություն հատուկենտ էի գտնում


Դանիականը Նիկոլի ձերբակալության մասին բան չի նշել։ Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ կիրակի ա, նյութն առավոտ սարքել, ցվրվել են տներո՞վ, թե՞ հատուկ բաց են թողել էդ մասը։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ահագին խելացի բաներ են ասում.

----------


## ivy

> Ահագին խելացի բաներ են ասում.


Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ հա նույն տեքստն է գնում՝ երկկողմանի բանակցություններ բլա-բլա։ Ի՞նչ բանակցություն․ պագոններով հանցագործի, կեղծարարի ու ստախոսի հետ ի՞նչ բանակցես։
Մարդկանց հիմիկվա բռնած ուղին միակ հնարավոր ճանապարհն է, որ կա․ երկարատև, լայնածավալ ու անբռնարար բողոքի ցույցեր, որոնք պիտի կաթվածահար անեն ամբողջ գործող համակարգը՝ համատարած գործադուլներով, դասադուլներով ու հնարավոր մնացած դուլներով։ Եթե երկիրը չի գործում, ղեկավարությունը չի կարող երկար գոյատևել։ Հանրային մասսայական ճնշումը միակ գործող զենքն է սրանց դեմ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ հա նույն տեքստն է գնում՝ երկկողմանի բանակցություններ բլա-բլա։ Ի՞նչ բանակցություն․ պագոններով հանցագործի, կեղծարարի ու ստախոսի հետ ի՞նչ բանակցես։
> Մարդկանց հիմիկվա բռնած ուղին միակ հնարավոր ճանապարհն է, որ կա․ երկարատև, լայնածավալ ու անբռնարար բողոքի ցույցեր, որոնք պիտի կաթվածահար անեն ամբողջ գործող համակարգը՝ համատարած գործադուլներով, դասադուլներով ու հնարավոր մնացած դուլներով։ Եթե երկիրը չի գործում, ղեկավարությունը չի կարող երկար գոյատևել։ Հանրային մասսայական ճնշումը միակ գործող զենքն է սրանց դեմ։


Այվի ջան, երևի հաղորդումը ամբողջությամբ չհասցրեցիր նայել, դրա համար մոտդ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, թե էնտեղ նույն տեքստով խոսում են երկխոսության մասին:

Ինչ վերաբերումա պրոցեսին ընդհանրապես` վիճակը շատ բարդա ու վտանգներով լի:
ՈՒ ոչ միայն Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքում, այլ նաև արտաքինում:
Միայն Սերժին հանելով ու տեղը Նիկոլին դնելով հարցը չի փակվի: Մեզ համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք ու էդ փոփոխություններն իրականացնող մարդիկ:
Իսկ ովքե՞ր են լինելու էդ մարդիկ:
Ովքե՞ր են երկրի կենսունակ բնագավառները ղեկավարելու:
Էսօր ժողովրդին հայտնի չվարկաբեկված քաղաքագետներին կարելիա մատների վրա հաշվել:
Ասենք վաղը Խորհրդարանն արձակեցին ու նոր ընտրություններ նշանակեցին:
Ովքե՞ր են մասնակցելու էդ ընտրություններին:
Հին դեմքերի փոխարեն միանգամից նորե՞րն են հայտնվելու: Էդ հայտնված նորերը որքա՞ն վստահելի են լինելու հայոց պետականությանը նվիրված գործունեություն ծավալելու տեսանկյունից:

Տեսանյութում էլ ասվեց, որ յուրաքանչյուր պաշտոնատար անձի կամ մեխանիզմի համար զսպաշապիկա պետք` նրա վրա կոնտռոլի տեսքով:
Այլ կերպ աններելի բացթողումները շարունակվելու են:
Լրիվ նոր համակարգ ստեղծելու, կրիտիկական սուր անկյունները անցնցում շրջանցելու, երկրի առաջ ծառացած խնդիրներին դիմագրավելու կարողություն պաշարելու, էս ամեն ինչի մասին բանակցելա պետք ու Սերժը վերջին մարդը չի, ում հետ կարելիա էդ սաղ բանակցել ու փորձել` նրան թոշակի ուղարկելուց առաջ, պետության համար մաքսիմալ օգուտը նրանից քաղել, քանի որ ինքն արդեն 30 տարիա Հայաստանում ամենատարբեր իշխանական օղակներում եղելա ու հաստատ մեր բոլոր խնդիրների մասին շատ ավելի լավա քաջատեղյակ` քան մենք էստեղ քննարկող բոլորս միասին վերցրած...
Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա իհարկե:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, երևի հաղորդումը ամբողջությամբ չհասցրեցիր նայել, դրա համար մոտդ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, թե էնտեղ նույն տեքստով խոսում են երկխոսության մասին:


Գաղթական ջան, ես հաղորդումը նայել էի` դեռ մինչև ակումբում դնելդ։ Ամբողջությամբ ։)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կարեն Կարապետյանը ասում էր ոստիկաններին անպատվում են՝ բա էտի ձ՞և ա․․․ չէ, ձևը սենց ա՝ երկրի երրորդ ոստիկանը ԱԺ պատգամավորին քֆուր ա անում ու չրփում ա․․․ (հոլովակում լիքը քֆուր-հայհոյանք․․․)

հուսանք էս տավարի պաշտոնաթողության հարցը լրագրողները կբարձրացնեն սերժ-մերժի հետ հարցազրույց-մրույցներում․․․

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> հուսանք էս տավարի պաշտոնաթողության հարցը լրագրողները կբարձրացնեն սերժ-մերժի հետ հարցազրույց-մրույցներում․․․


Հուսանք Չեբուռի հարցազրույց էլ չի լինելու, որ մի հատ էլ հարց բարձրացնեն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հուսանք Չեբուռի հարցազրույց էլ չի լինելու, որ մի հատ էլ հարց բարձրացնեն։


Լինելու ա։ Մոսկվայից։ Յանուկովիչի դաչայի, կողքի դաչայից։

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, էդ Ազոյան, Մազոյանները որ միտինգ են վարում, ձեր նեռվերի վրա չեն ազդում?

----------

Jarre (17.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս բժշկակա՞նն էլ ա միացել  :Huh:  Էսքան տարվա մեջ ոչ ոք երբևէ չի կարացել բժշկականին ոտի հանի։ Որ իրանք էլ են դուրսը, նշանակում ա արդեն վերջը մոտ ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԱԺ նախագահն այս գիշեր հանդիպել է Սասուն Միքայելյանի, Արարատ Միրզոյանի և Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետ .... բայց ոչ մեկ Նիկոլի տեղը չգիտի։

----------


## for.est

Ապրեն մեր ջահելությունը որ սենց համախմբված են, էսքան տարվա մեջ մարդկանց մեջ վերջապես հավատա արթնացել, որ էս երկրում դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չի․․․

----------


## ivy

Էս էլ սենց։

Ոստիկանության գնդապետ Խաչիկ Գրիգորյանը կոչ է տարածել հրաժարվել կատարել վերադասի ապօրինի հրամանները և միանալ ժողովրդին:

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Գաղթական (23.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> *Էս բժշկակա՞նն էլ ա միացել*  Էսքան տարվա մեջ ոչ ոք երբևէ չի կարացել բժշկականին ոտի հանի։ Որ իրանք էլ են դուրսը, նշանակում ա արդեն վերջը մոտ ա։


Ու նույնիսկ արդեն զինծառայողներն էլ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս էլ սենց։
> 
> Ոստիկանության գնդապետ Խաչիկ Գրիգորյանը կոչ է տարածել հրաժարվել կատարել վերադասի ապօրինի հրամանները և միանալ ժողովրդին:


էս ձյաձը թոշակի անցած ա, բայց լավ ա, առաջին քայլն արված ա։ Էրեկ էլ էին ոստիկանությունից անանուն հայտարարություններ տարածվում, որ հեսա միանալու են։ Տեսնենք։

----------

ivy (23.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ազատությունն ա աչքիս ալաբուլա էրևում։ Տեսա՞ք անցյալ գիշերվա էն պանիկյոր վիդեոն։ Իսկ էսօր էլ էս խեղճ զինվորականներին են բզբզում։

----------


## ivy

> Ազատությունն ա աչքիս ալաբուլա էրևում։ Տեսա՞ք անցյալ գիշերվա էն պանիկյոր վիդեոն։ Իսկ էսօր էլ էս խեղճ զինվորականներին են բզբզում։


Ո՞նց են բզբզում․ հիմա վիդեոներ նայել չեմ կարող, մենակ կարդում եմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց են բզբզում․ հիմա վիդեոներ նայել չեմ կարող, մենակ կարդում եմ։


Դե հարցնում են, թե որտեղից են էկել։ Զինվորները բան չեն ասում։ Շարունակում են անընդհատ հարցնել, հիմա էլ զանգում են ՊՆ, որ պարզեն, թե ովքեր են էդ զինվորները։

Ոստիկանության էսօրվա հայտարարությունն ահագին մեղմացել ա։

----------

ivy (23.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Զինվորականները խեղճ չեն ու ոչ մեկ չի բզբզում: Ազգի կողքը կանգնած են: Խաղապահները միացել են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ոստիկաններից.
http://epress.am/2018/04/23/%D5%84%D...%B8%D6%82.html

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պռոստը հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել, չեբուռը ոնց պիտի մնա ․․․․ մարդկային գիտակցությունից դուրս ա ․․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Շինարար (23.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պռոստը հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել, չեբուռը ոնց պիտի մնա ․․․․ մարդկային գիտակցությունից դուրս ա ․․․․


Հաստատ։ Բայց ինձ բացում ա, որ էս իշխանությունները շարունակում են երկխոսություն մեջտեղ բերել։ Տեսնես ի՞նչ են ուզում երկխոսել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անասունները Հայկին են ծեծել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նիկոլին բաց թողեցին

----------

Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

Գնաց  :Smile:

----------

aragats (23.04.2018), Gayl (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Sagittarius (23.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (23.04.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գնաց


Ուռաաաաաաաա։ Սա տոնել ա պետք։

----------

aragats (23.04.2018), ivy (23.04.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018), Շինարար (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնաց


Ավելի լավ հնարավոր չէր ասել, Այվուշ ․․․․ գնաց ․․․  :LOL:

----------

ivy (23.04.2018), Շինարար (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեմ ձեզ, մենք հաստատ կարանք լավ երկիր կառուցենք, աշխարհի ամենալավ երկրներից մեկը։

----------

boooooooom (23.04.2018), Gayl (23.04.2018), ivy (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Rammstein (23.04.2018), Sagittarius (23.04.2018), Smokie (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (23.04.2018), Անվերնագիր (24.04.2018), Արամ (23.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018), Ծլնգ (23.04.2018), Հայկօ (23.04.2018), Յոհաննես (20.05.2019), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2018), Նիկեա (23.04.2018), Շինարար (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

.....

----------

aragats (23.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս էս պատմական օրվա համար: Պրծանք սրանից:

----------

aragats (23.04.2018), boooooooom (23.04.2018), ivy (23.04.2018), Sagittarius (23.04.2018), Smokie (25.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## aragats

Տարոսը մնացած թալանչիներին...

----------


## Ծլնգ

հալա՜լ ա

----------

boooooooom (23.04.2018), Sagittarius (23.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եվրոնյուզը ինչ լավ նկար ա դրել ․․․․

----------

ivy (23.04.2018), Mephistopheles (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Nadine (23.04.2018), Sagittarius (23.04.2018), Աթեիստ (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պրծավ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Պրծավ...


սկսվավ...

----------

boooooooom (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Tiger29 (23.04.2018), Ծլնգ (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սկսվավ...


Ապեր, թող էսօր գոնե տոնենք...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պրծավ...


Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning. 

Winston Churchill

----------

Գաղթական (24.04.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերջ, ես էսօրվանից սկսում եմ «Նիկոլ, հեռացիր» կոչը պարապել  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (23.04.2018), boooooooom (23.04.2018), Tiger29 (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning. 
> 
> Winston Churchill


Fuck Churchill ապեր, I’m celebrating today...

----------

LisBeth (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջ, ես էսօրվանից սկսում եմ «Նիկոլ, հեռացիր» կոչը պարապել


Հլա թող երկրի գա նոր ասա...

----------


## Վիշապ

Փաստորեն Սերժի վերջին սուտը մարտի մեկ սարքելն է՞ր ։Ճ
Շնորհավորում եմ հայեր, մեր ժողովուրդը կարելի է ասել վերածնվեց, սիրում եմ բոլորիդ  :Love:  :Bux:

----------

ivy (23.04.2018), Mephistopheles (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Smokie (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էսի կարևոր էր... ժողովուրդը հասկացավ, որ կարա բան փոխի... էսի ա երկրի հիմքը...

----------

boooooooom (23.04.2018), ivy (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (23.04.2018), Հայկօ (23.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի խոսքով, տոմսս առա, գալիս եմ նշելու։

----------

boooooooom (23.04.2018), ivy (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (23.04.2018), Արամ (23.04.2018), Ծլնգ (23.04.2018), Հայկօ (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (23.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

կԱրա՞նք գալուստ սահակյանին բերենք ակում թող կես դրույք գրառումներ անի...

----------

boooooooom (23.04.2018), LisBeth (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Տրիբուն (23.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինչքան եմ այ սրան սպասել...

https://www.facebook.com/azatutyun/v...9153185796716/

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դաշնակները վռազ գույնը փոխեցին  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Rammstein (23.04.2018), Հայկօ (23.04.2018), Վիշապ (23.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուզում եմ նախ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, պայքարող հայերին ու Մարկ Ցուկենբերգին: Դուք որ չլինեիք, էս օրը չէր լինի:

Ժող, չեմ հասցնում  հետևել, արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների պահանջ կա՞, ի՞նչ է սպասվում:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

Աշոտյան-Ինտելեկտուալ ցլամարտ լինելու ա՞։

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ, պեչչի, գտա  :Jpit: 




> «Քայլ առաջին` Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրաժարական է տալիս վարչապետի պաշտոնից, դա արդեն տեղի է ունեցել: Քայլ երկրորդ` Ազգային ժողովը վարչապետ է նշանակում ժողովրդի թեկնածուին, որը պետք է տեղի ունենա առաջիկա մեկ շաբաթվա ընթացքում, դրանից  ՀՀ-ում ձևավորվում է ժամանակավոր կառավարություն, որից հետո տրամաբանական ժամկետներում արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ»,


Իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ֆանտաստիկ հավասարակշռված ու ադեկվատ է այս անգամ, նույնիսկ Սահակաշվիլին կնախանձեր: Հույս ունեմ, որ մեն ինչ մինչև վերջ հետևողական հունով կընթանա ու վերջապես նորմալ լեգիտիմ ընտրություններ կունենանք:

Ու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև պետք է գնահատել Սերժ Սարգսյանի թեկուզ ուշացած, բայց հրաժարականը :Ճ Մարդը կարար որոշ էլ բեթարների պես արտակարգ դրություն սահմաներ ու լացացներ սաղ երկրի մաման (դրա հնարավորությունը տեխնիկապես ուներ), ուղղակի ինքն էլ ջոկեց, որ շատ արագ, առաջին հերթին սեփական գերեզմանն ա փորելու, ու լավ է, որ ջոկեց: Փառք Աստծուն: Հենա ոնց որ ազերները ոգևորված տանկ-տանկ են խաղում սահմանների մոտ:

----------

ivy (23.04.2018), Mephistopheles (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Դեղին մուկիկ (23.04.2018), Ծլնգ (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (24.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև պետք է գնահատել Սերժ Սարգսյանի թեկուզ ուշացած, բայց հրաժարականը :Ճ Մարդը կարար որոշ էլ բեթարների պես արտակարգ դրություն սահմաներ ու լացացներ սաղ երկրի մաման (դրա հնարավորությունը տեխնիկապես ուներ), ուղղակի ինքն էլ ջոկեց, որ շատ արագ, առաջին հերթին սեփական գերեզմանն ա փորելու, ու լավ է, որ ջոկեց: Փառք Աստծուն: Հենա ոնց որ ազերները ոգևորված տանկ-տանկ են խաղում սահմանների մոտ:


Էն որ ծնունդին բոլոր կենացները սկսում են իրադարձության մեղավորին «ծննունդդ շնորհավոր»-ով, ուրեմն նորից՝ հալա՜լ ա Նիկոլին ու ժողովրդին, ու ջահելությանը...

մի պուճուրիկ էլ հալալ ա Սերժին... բայց չեբուռաշկին ռուսները դրանից ժամ առաջ ականջներից կախեցին չորանալու... էսօր որ Պեսկովի «սա հայերի ներքին հարցն է»-ն տեսա, ասի՝ պրծ... մինչև այդ վարյկյան թերահավատություն էր մոտս։ Էսօր ֆորպոստային քաղաքականության վերջն էլ ա... ցնդվելու բան ա։

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

"Ազգային ժողովը վարչապետ է նշանակում ժողովրդի թեկնածուին" էս մի պահը անհասկանալի է, ու կարող է պրոբլեմատիկ լինել իրավաբանական տեսակետից, հետաքրքիր է, թե ոնց կստացվի: Երևի Նիկոլը նկատի ունի, որ իրավիճակը հաշվի առնելով, իրեն կընտրեն ժամանակավոր կառավարության ղեկավար: Կուզենայի տեսնել, թե ոնց են հանրապետականները Նիկոլին ընտրում :Ճ Ինձ թվում է, սաղ կաշան գալիս է անգրագետների կազմած սահմանադրությունից: Ես հույս ունեմ, որ ի վերջո ՀՀ սահմանադրությունն էլ կփոխվի խելքը գլխին իրավաբանների կողմից այնպես, որ բոլոր տիպի իրավիճակներում հստակ տրամաբանական կանոնակարգ ու քայլերի հաջորդականություններ սահմանվեն, օրինակ ասենք ինչ է լինում, երբ սաղ կառավարությունը, նախագահն ու ազգային ժողովը միասին հրաժարական են տալիս, կամ ինչ է լինում երբ ԱԺ-ի կողմից ընտրած թեկնածուին ժողովուրդը մերժում է: Իմ կարծիքով, փաստացի ժողովուրդը մերժեց Հանրապետականին, ուղղակի սա մի քիչ բարդ ա հանրապետականների ուղեղը մտցնելը:

----------

ivy (23.04.2018), Ուլուանա (24.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Լավ է,որ գրառումս մի քիչ ուշացավ,քանի որ էմոցիոնալ վիճակում էի ու չէի կարողանա առանց քֆուր գրառում անել:
Քաղաքական մասով բան չեմ գրի,բուն թեմային անրադառնամ:Ընկերոջս ճանպարհելուց հետո Ռասիայից ոտքով եկա Կոմիտաս ու ասեմ.ափսոսում եմ էս ընթացքում կորցրածս ժամանակի համար,որ կուրսայինս թողած սաղ օրը կամ դրսներն էի,կամ լայվ հետևում էի:Ամբողջ ընթացքում փորձում էի դրական տրամադրվել ու ստեղ էլ մի հատ լավ դրական գրառում եմ արել,էսօր վաբշե միջիս նեգատիվը հանել քցել էի,բայց ափսոս ոտքով տուն եկա:Տղեք,հարցը երբեք էլ Սերժի մեջ չի եղել,հարցը էս <<հզորագույն ազգի>> մեջ է:Սկզբից գաղափար էի փնտրում`չգտա:Մտածեցի.դե լավ մթնոլորտը կազդի մարդկանց վրա,հա իրոք ազդելա,էն էլ ոնցա ազդել:
Եթե Սերժը տարվա մի ամիսը հայտարարեր քեֆի օր,որ ոչ գործ անեին,ոչ օրենքին հետևեին,էս ազգը Սերժին կսրբացներ:
լիքը բաներ չեմ գրում,հավես էլ չունեմ,զահլա էլ չունեմ,հիասթափված չեմ,ուղղակի հոգնել եմ ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելով:
Նիկոլի մասով կլռեմ,հուսամ ոչ մի դեպքում վարչապետ չի դառնա :Ճ 
Ես նեգատիվ չեմ,ոչ էլ հոռետես եմ,ես ռեալ դատում եմ,ներող,որ ձեր ուրախությունը փչացնում եմ:

----------

Ծլնգ (23.04.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հլը էս ճիճվին նայեք․

https://www.facebook.com/Artshiraktv...1259253663432/

----------

Mephistopheles (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ուզում եմ նախ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, պայքարող հայերին ու Մարկ Ցուկենբերգին: Դուք որ չլինեիք, էս օրը չէր լինի:


Զաքերբերգի փոխարեն Դուրովին պետք ա շնորհակալ լինենք, բոլոր ափդեյթները Telegram-ի կանալներով էինք ստանում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Նիկեա (24.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հլը էս ճիճվին նայեք․
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Artshiraktv...1259253663432/


Բնական է :Ճ

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր որ լսեցի, հավատս չէր գալիս։ բայց հիմա գիտակցում եմ, որ էս օրը պատմական օր ա։ Ես մեր ժողովրդին էսքան համախմբված, էսքան ոգեւորված, էսքան զիլ չեմ տեսել։

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս։ Էսքան ուրախ, դրական էմոցիաներով լի կյանքում չէի եղել, ինչքան էսօր եմ։

Sent from my Xperia Z2 using Tapatalk

----------

ivy (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (24.04.2018), Նիկեա (24.04.2018), Վիշապ (24.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Interdenominational

Յուրաքանչյուրս իր կենսագրությունն ունի:
Ու կան շատերը, որ ինչ-որ դեպքեր ու պատառիկներ շուլալում, կարկատում են իր չեղածին, հարմարեցնելով, հավատացնելով, հավատալով:

Այսօր առավոտյան... անորոշ առավոտյան...
Համընդհանուր ցասումի, ընդվզումի ալիքների մեջ, մայթեզրին կանգնած զրուցում ենք: Ինչ-որ պապիկ մոտեցավ: Զրուցընկերոջս ծանոթն է: Համընդհանուր տրամադրություններով ...չասեմ արբած... գոտեպնդված: Չհասկացա ինչու է բղավելով խոսում: Բայց հասկացա ինչու է "մայր քրֆում" կանանց ու աղջիկների ներկայությամբ, համընդհանուր ամենաթողության մթնոլորտում: Ու թեման հասավ Ղարաբաղին: Պիտի հասներ: Գիտեի: Անտրամաբանական, էմոցիոնալ կիսատ-պռատ սերժախառն մեղադրումների ու իրեն անհայտ, բայց արդեն համոզմունք դարձրած ֆիքս իդեայի մեջ: Ընդհատեցի՝ "Ոչինչ, որ դիմացինդ ղարաբաղցի է?", փորձեցի կատակել... Մի քիչ ընկրկեց՝ Տղա ջան, դե սաղ չեն այդպիսին... Տարիքս, որ երևի կհավասարվեր իր մեծ թոռների տարիքին, հաշվի չառնելով, ընդհատեցի՝ "Պապի, գիտես, 93 թվականից առ այսօր ձախ ծնկոսկրիս ու ազդիս մեջ եմ կրում РПГ արկի պայթյունից մնացած բեկորները (ու դա իրոք այդպես է)....Պապի, գիտես, ես ի տարբերություն քո թոռների նորմալ մանկություն ու պատանեկություն չեմ տեսել...թքած ունեմ քո բարբաջած քաղաքականության ու ամեն ինչի վրա՝ այո, ղարաբաղցի եմ, ինչ-որ բան ունես ինձ ասելու?"...փափուկ, մեծ ձեռքը դրեց ուսիս, ու զգացվում է, փորձեց հավասարակշռել ասելիքը...Տղա ջան կարողա ինչ-որ բան համաձայն չես իմ հետ, այ օրինակ ասա, էտ բ*զի տղեն (ինչքան հասկացա ՝ Ս.Սարգսյանը) կարող էր չէ քեզպեսներին թոշակ նշանակել, բայց սաղ իրենք են լափում... Կողքիս կանգնած միրուքավոր զրուցընկերս աչքով արեց՝ լռիր.... Լռեցի: Պապին խոսեց, ու գնաց: Բայց ինչ-որ նստված մնաց: Ու կարծում եմ՝ նաև իր մեջ:

Այսօր... վարչապետի հրաժարականինց հետո... երեկոյան...
Հիշեցի 94, թե 93 ...ամառը.... Իմ հորաքրոջ տղա Սասունին հիշեցի: Միշտ ժպտադեմ, գանգուր մազերով Սասունին: Ստեփանակերտում: Գրկեց ինձ: Բրոնիժիլետի կոշտությունն եմ հիշում... ու հնամաշ համազգեստը: Ֆիդայինները (այդպես էինք անվանում զինվորներին) ինչ-որ բանով էին զբաղված քիչ հեռու: Գնում ենք: Այնպես խանդավառ ասաց, որ նախանձեցի՝ ես էլ գամ... ծիծաղեց: Գոնե մինչև Ուրալը գամ... պարզվեց, որ ուրալին դեռ շատ ժամանակ կար: Դրա փոխարեն հեռվից բախտ վիճակվեց տեսնել Ս.Բաբայանին, զգացի, որ նա, անկասկած, հրամանատար է, որովհետև իր համազգեստը նոր է, ու մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձևի...իսկ Սասունենցը՝ փոշոտ ու անգույն: Հաստատ հրամանատար է: Ու մեկ ուրիշ մարդ՝ մեծ, երևի մոդայիկ, ծխագույն ակնոցներով: Բայց երևի նույնպես հրամանատար է, որովհետև նրան էլ են լուռ լսում: Ս.Սարգսյանն էր: Նրա մասին դեռ պիտի լսեի: Ու դեռ չհասկանայի՝ ով է այս մեծ ակնոցներով ու ազդեցիկ մարդը......

Սասունը չեկավ... բերեցին.........................
Հորաքրոջս ամուսինը՝ Արամայիսը, առ այսօր շաբաթվա կեսը գերեզմաններում է անցկացնում... այնտեղ են նրա երեք տղաները... ես վախենում եմ այնտեղ գնալ....Սասունի լռությունից եմ վախենում... բոլորի լռությունից...

Տասն և հինգ րոպե է տևում աշխատավայրից տուն ճանապարհը...այս ամենը վերապրեցի այդ ընթացքում: Չգիտեմ ինչու: Ազնվորեն եմ ասում՝ չգիտեմ ...ինչու.... Առավոտվա պապիկին չասացի այս ամենի մասին...

Այսօրվա համընդհանուր սիգնալների ու ամեն ինչի մեջ...այսպիսի մտքեր.... 
Յուրաքանչյուրս իր կենսագրությունն ունի.... Ով չունի՝ թող հնարի, լրացնի, ես անձամբ կլռեմ ու կլսեմ... 

Հետգրություն՝ կներեք: Ու շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին: Ուղղակի արտահայտվելու կարիք ունեի:

----------

Chuk (24.04.2018), ivy (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018), Ծլնգ (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (24.04.2018), Վիշապ (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զաքերբերգի փոխարեն Դուրովին պետք ա շնորհակալ լինենք, բոլոր ափդեյթները Telegram-ի կանալներով էինք ստանում։


Վաբշե հա, Տելեգրամն ընտիր էր էս դեպքում. սաղ աղբյուրների ինֆոն մի տեղում հավաքված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջիկա ԱԺ նիստը բայց շատ մազալույա լինելու ․․․․  :LOL:  Դեպրեսված ու շշկռված հանրապետականներ  ․․․ ու ․․․ Շարմազանով։  

Ինչվորիս ա, երևի սարկազմն էլ տեղին չի ․․․․ 

Լուծումը ազատ արդար ընտրություններն են, ու պետք ամեն ինչ անել դրան հասնելու համար։

----------

ivy (24.04.2018), Mephistopheles (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (24.04.2018), Շինարար (24.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առաջիկա ԱԺ նիստը բայց շատ մազալույա լինելու ․․․․  Դեպրեսված ու շշկռված հանրապետականներ  ․․․ ու ․․․ Շարմազանով։  
> 
> Ինչվորիս ա, երևի սարկազմն էլ տեղին չի ․․․․ 
> 
> Լուծումը ազատ արդար ընտրություններն են, ու պետք ամեն ինչ անել դրան հասնելու համար։


էսի շանս ա second chance..ու ինչն ա էական, սաղ մեզնից ակախված ու միշտ էլ մեզնից ա կախված եղել... ժողովքւրդը որոշիչ ա ու ոչ ռուսները ոչ ինչ, որ ուրիշ մեկն ա դրսից մեզ ղեկավարում... միշտ էլ տենց ա եղել... հիմա համոզվեցինք...

էլ ուրիշից բողոքել չկա... դաժե սերժից չպտի բողոքենք յանի թե "հիմքեր ա դրել"... էսօր էդ հիմքերը մերժվեց...

----------

Sambitbaba (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (24.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

հիմքերը մերժվելու ու համակարգը րեկոնստրուկցիա անելու մեջ երկար ճանապարհ է ընկած, ու այդ ամբողջ ճանապարհին դրսից էլ ներսից էլ պադնոժկա տվողների պակաս չի լինելու․․․ մարաթոնի առաջին կիլոմետրը ետևում է․․․

ասա եկրորդ կիլոմետրով հաջողվի Կարապետյանին դավայ դասվիդանյա անել

----------

Sagittarius (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

«Սիրելի՛ հայրենակիցներ,

Դիմում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բոլոր քաղաքացիներին, 
մեծերին ու իմ սիրելի երիտասարդներին, 
կանանց ու տղամարդկանց, 

դիմում եմ փողոցներում «Մերժիր Սերժին» կոչով օր ու գիշեր կանգնածներին և փակ փողոցներով այս օրերին դժվարությամբ աշխատավայր հասնող և իրենց պարտքն անտրտում իրականացողներին, 

դիմում եմ ուղիղ եթերի առաջ օրերով գամվածներին և օր ու գիշեր հասարակական անվտանգությունը տղամարդու պես ապահովողներին,

դիմում եմ սահմանին կանգնած մեր քաջարի զինվորներին ու սպաներին, դիմում եմ իմ զինակից ընկերներին, 

դիմում եմ իմ կուսակից ընկերներին, քաղաքական բոլոր ուժերին և գործիչներին։

Որպես երկրի ղեկավար դիմում եմ վերջին անգամ։ 

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ճիշտ էր։ Ես սխալվեցի։ Ստեղծված իրավիճակն ունի մի քանի լուծում, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկին ես չեմ գնա։ Դա իմը չէ։ Ես թողնում եմ երկրի ղեկավարի, Հայաստանի վարչապետի պաշտոնը։ 

Փողոցի շարժումն իմ պաշտոնավարման դեմ է։ Ես կատարում եմ ձեր պահանջը։ 

Խաղաղություն, ներդաշնակություն և տրամաբանություն մեր երկրին:

Շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քեֆ֊ուրախությունը վերջացավ, ու սկսվեց ավագ սերնդի պարանոյան, թե Ռուսաստանի սարքածն էր, Ռոբի սարքածն էր, տո եսինչ գիտեմ ում սարքածն էր։

----------

Mephistopheles (24.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քեֆ֊ուրախությունը վերջացավ, ու սկսվեց ավագ սերնդի պարանոյան, թե Ռուսաստանի սարքածն էր, Ռոբի սարքածն էր, տո եսինչ գիտեմ ում սարքածն էր։


Նորմալ ա։ Այ էս արդեն սերնդափոխությամբ կլուծվի։ 

Ես տղուս ասել եմ, որ էս իրանց սերունդի հաղթանակն ա։ Էտ ամեն դպրոցական, ուսանող, երիստասարդ պիտի իմանա։ Իրանք որ տիրություն անեն էս հաղթանակին սաղ լավ կլինի։ «Փորձառու» մուտիլովշիկները ինչքան հեռու մնան, էնքան լավ։

----------

ivy (24.04.2018), Mephistopheles (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Sambitbaba (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (24.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (24.04.2018), Նիկեա (24.04.2018), Ուլուանա (24.04.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, շնորհավո՜ր ))))

Առաջին քայլը փայլուն արեցինք: Դուխով շարունակելու՛ ենք )))

----------

ivy (24.04.2018), Mephistopheles (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Rammstein (24.04.2018), Sambitbaba (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Yevuk (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Արամ (24.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018), Հայկօ (24.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քեֆ֊ուրախությունը վերջացավ, ու սկսվեց ավագ սերնդի պարանոյան, թե Ռուսաստանի սարքածն էր, Ռոբի սարքածն էր, տո եսինչ գիտեմ ում սարքածն էր։


Ասում են ռոբն էլ էր գոռում մերժի սերժին

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում են ռոբն էլ էր գոռում մերժի սերժին


հա, հենց Սերժն ինքն իրան մերժեց, սաղ սկսեցին մերժել իրան  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

սաղ հեչ, բա հիմա շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի պատոնակատարը ո՞վ ա  :Jpit: 

Հ․Գ․
արա բայց բախտներս բերել ա, որ մեր «ազգային սպորտը» շախմատն ա, ու նախկին նախագահի սպորտն էլ էր դա․․․ մարդը տեսավ ոչ ոքու բլեֆը չընդունվեց, ու կույր հակահարձակման հետևանքով իրավիճակը պատայինից դարձավ ափաշքյարա պարտվող, թագավորին պառկացրեց․․․ բա չէ՝ ձյուդո․ մինչև հիմնովին չտապալես ու խեղդամահի դիմաց չկանգնացնես՝ հանձնվել չկա

----------

ivy (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, հենց Սերժն ինքն իրան մերժեց, սաղ սկսեցին մերժել իրան


Էն լեննականի վարտանիգն էլ ա գոռում քայլ արա մերժիր սերժին.. վիդեոն տեսել ե՞ս

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, կարա՞նք էս մեր քեֆ ուրախությունը վերցնենքու էթանք Ագնի Յոգայի կամ Մատեան Երանութեանի թեմայում շարունակենք...

----------


## Գաղթական

Նկատել ե՞ք, ոնց փոխվեց ռուսական հռետորաբանությունը հայերի հասցեյին:

Հանկարծ դարձանք ընկեր ու բարեկամ:

Կնշանակի՝ իրանք էլ են խառնվել իրար:
ՈՒ հաստատ ոչ մի ծպտուն չեն հանի, թե նոր կառավարությունն ավելի հստակ ու կոշտ ձևակերպի իր «հա՛մ-հա՛մ» քաղաքականությունը:

Իսկ Սվիտալսկին ասումա՝ այսուհետ ավելի մեծ եռանդով ենք համագործակցելու Հայաստանի հետ՝ համաձայնագրի շուրջ:

Վերջը Սերժն իր տված խոստումներից միակի իրականանալու պարարտ հող ստեղծեց՝ Ավելի Ապահով Հայաստան:

Շնորհավո՜ր ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժող, կարա՞նք էս մեր քեֆ ուրախությունը վերցնենքու էթանք Ագնի Յոգայի կամ Մատեան Երանութեանի թեմայում շարունակենք...


Եկա, էլ մի սկսի...




> Լսի այ Ագնի Յոգ... սերժը հրաժարական ա տվել, արի քաղաքական բաժին, քեֆ ա...


Ամեն տեղից էլ ես ձեզ հետ եմ, Մեֆ ջահ... :Drinks: 


Հ.Գ. Սխալս անմիջապես տեսա, ուզեցի ուղղել... Բայց շատ խորհրդանշական սխալ ստացվեց՝ *Մեֆ-ջահ:*
Այսօր յուրաքանչյուր հայ աշխարհում՝ ջահ է: Ուռա՜...

Կամ էլ՝ Հրեղեն Հոգի... :Tongue:

----------

ivy (24.04.2018), Mephistopheles (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Ուլուանա (24.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ասում են Ստալինի թաղման արարողության ժամանակ Բերիան շուտ ա տեղվից պոկվում, Միկոյանն էլ մոտենում է Խռուշչովի ականջին ասում է՝ Лаврентий пошел брать власть։ Դե հետո էլ Նիկիտան է «տեղից պոկվում»։

Էս պաշտոնակատարը էս օրով ինչ-որ լայնածավալ ակտիվության չի անցե՞լ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում են Ստալինի թաղման արարողության ժամանակ Բերիան շուտ ա տեղվից պոկվում, Միկոյանն էլ մոտենում է Խռուշչովի ականջին ասում է՝ Лаврентий пошел брать власть։ Դե հետո էլ Նիկիտան է «տեղից պոկվում»։
> 
> Էս պաշտոնակատարը էս օրով ինչ-որ լայնածավալ ակտիվության չի անցե՞լ։


Էսօր կաթսաներով ու շերեփներով կպատասխանեն իրան։ 

Վաբշե ահավոր շատ են առիթից օգտվել ցանկացողները։ Ու երևի ամենաառաջինը Ծառուկյանն էր։ Սրանց դիմադրելն ահագին բարդ ա լինելու, բայց հույս ունեմ՚ կստացվի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նիկոլը «պաշտոնապես» հայտարարեց, որ ժամանակավոր վարչապետը չի կարող լինել ՀՀԿ անդամ  :Smile:

----------

Srtik (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիկոլը «պաշտոնապես» հայտարարեց, որ ժամանակավոր վարչապետը չի կարող լինել ՀՀԿ անդամ


Հեսա մանրից սաղ ՀՀԿ֊ից դուրս են գալու  :LOL:  Էսօր արդեն գեներալ Մանվելն էլ ՀՀԿ֊ին պրիզնատ չէր գալիս  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, մի բան ասեմ, քացով տփել չլինի ․․․․ կարող ա համ էլ ընդհանուր էյֆորիայից ա ․․․ 

Երբեք չեմ տեսել, որ կոտրած անգլերենով ու կոտրած ռուսերենով մարդը կարանա սենց հիանալի մամլո ասուլիս անցկացնի, որտեղ սաղ հարցերին կարանա չոտկի ու սպառիչ պատասխան տա։ Իմ համար, Նիկոլը գոնե էս պահի դրությամբ առկախված սաղ հարցերին շատ չոտկի պատասխանեց։

----------

Life (24.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Գաղթական (24.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս պաշտոնակատարը էս օրով ինչ-որ լայնածավալ ակտիվության չի անցե՞լ։


Պաշտոնակատարը երբեք էլ ադեկվատ չի եղել ու դեռ կարծում ա, որ սիրուն ժպիտով ու թույնիկ կոստով կարելի ա տպավորություն թողնել։ Միևնույն ժամանակ, հիմա Սերժին ոնց կարա քֆուր ա տալիս, քանի որ եթե Սերժը վարչապետ չդառնար ու Կարենին առաջարկեր, կարող ա էս սաղ չլիներ ու ՀՀԿ-ն էլի մնար վեչնի իշխող։ Պետք ա ինչ-որ տեղ Սերժին շնորհակալ լինել, որ էնքան էր իրականությունը կորցրել, որ ինքը իրան վարչապետ նշանակեց։

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (24.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուրեմն, մի բան ասեմ, քացով տփել չլինի ․․․․ կարող ա համ էլ ընդհանուր էյֆորիայից ա ․․․


քացով չեմ տփում․․․ բայց լա՜վ էլի, Տրիբուն ջան․․․ պատասխանները չյոտկի էին, բայց սպառիչ լինելու հոտ էլ չէր գալիս

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ ջոկում, թե Հանրապետականները ինչ տրամաբանությամբ են մնացել ԱԺ-ում: Ձեր միակ, անփոխարինելի ու անկրկնելի ընտրյալը մերժվեց ու հրաժարական տվեց, որից բխում է, որ դուք սաղդ մերժված եք ու պիտի հրաժարական տայիք անմիջապես, տենց չի՞:

----------

Yevuk (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի հատ ավելի սթափ,ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է,թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում,կամ ավելի ճիշտ ի՞նչ է լինելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ ավելի սթափ,ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է,թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում,կամ ավելի ճիշտ ի՞նչ է լինելու:


Իշխանականները մնացել են անտեր։ Մի մասը վռազ ուրանում ա ՀՀԿ֊ին ու Սերժին, մի մասն էլ փորձում ա առիթից օգտվի, որ ԱԺ֊ում ՀՀԿ֊ն մեծամասնություն ա, իրա թեկնածուին առաջ բրդի, ու ամեն ինչ կշարունակվի նենց, ոնց որ կա։ Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա, որ էս վերջինը չի լինելու։ Ես հակված եմ հավատալու Նիկոլին, որովհետև էս վերջին սցենարի դեպքում ժողովուրդը էլի նույն կերպ ոտի կկանգնի։ Կարծում եմ՚ էս պահին շատ կարևոր ա թույլ չտալը, որ որևէ տեսակի քաղաքական ուժ չկարողանա առիթից օգտվել։ Նիկոլին մենակով չէ, բայց ՔՊ֊ին ես վստահում եմ։ Էս հեղափոխության մեջ ՔՊ֊ի կազմակերպվածությունն ուղղակի անգնահատելի էր, մի բան, որ նախկին ընդդիմությանը միշտ պակասել ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.04.2018), Yevuk (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (24.04.2018), Տրիբուն (24.04.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Նիկոլի հայտարարությունից հետո, որ ժամանակավոր վարչապետ չի կարող լինել ոչ ոք հհկ-ից, այլ պետք է լինի միայն հրապարակի ընտրած մարդը, վաղվա բանակցությունները չեղարկվեցին։

Վաղվանից կարեն հեռացիր ենք գոռում։

----------

Աթեիստ (24.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիկոլի հայտարարությունից հետո, որ ժամանակավոր վարչապետ չի կարող լինել ոչ ոք հհկ-ից, այլ պետք է լինի միայն հրապարակի ընտրած մարդը, վաղվա բանակցությունները չեղարկվեցին։
> 
> Վաղվանից կարեն հեռացիր ենք գոռում։


Փաստորեն իզուր չեմ գալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քացով չեմ տփում․․․ բայց լա՜վ էլի, Տրիբուն ջան․․․ պատասխանները չյոտկի էին, բայց սպառիչ լինելու հոտ էլ չէր գալիս


"Էս պահի դրությամբ"-ը բաց ես թողել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ ավելի սթափ,ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է,թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում,կամ ավելի ճիշտ ի՞նչ է լինելու:


ՀՀԿ-ն բնականաբար ադեկվատ չի գնահատում վիճակը, իսկ ժպտերեսիկը իրան դրել ա իրա երազած տղու տեղը։  :LOL:  

Իմ պատկերացմամբ բանակցային դիրքերի ամրապնում ա գնում, ու ՀՀԿ-ն ուզում նվազագույն կորուստներով դուրս գա իրավիճակից, որը ենթադրում եմ հնարավոր չի։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն դեպքում, դժվար էր պատկերացնել, որ ՀՀԿ-ն երկու օրում կլուծարվի։ Մոտ երկու շաբաթվա պրոցես ա լինելու ՀՀԿ-ի կազմաքանդումը ․․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> "Էս պահի դրությամբ"-ը բաց ես թողել


բաց չեմ թողել, ոչ էլ «կարող ա համ էլ ընդհանուր էյֆորիայից ա»-ն եմ բաց թողել, դրա համար էլ բերանս չեմ բացում  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> ՀՀԿ-ն բնականաբար ադեկվատ չի գնահատում վիճակը, իսկ ժպտերեսիկը իրան դրել ա իրա երազած տղու տեղը։  
> 
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ բանակցային դիրքերի ամրապնում ա գնում, ու ՀՀԿ-ն ուզում նվազագույն կորուստներով դուրս գա իրավիճակից, որը ենթադրում եմ հնարավոր չի։


Ինձ թվում ա, էս մեկն ավելի դժվար գործ ա լինելու։
Ոնց հասկացա, վաղը նորից բոլորը փողոց են դուրս գալիս։
Նեմեցի ասած` Oje...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ ջոկում, թե Հանրապետականները ինչ տրամաբանությամբ են մնացել ԱԺ-ում: Ձեր միակ, անփոխարինելի ու անկրկնելի ընտրյալը մերժվեց ու հրաժարական տվեց, որից բխում է, որ դուք սաղդ մերժված եք ու պիտի հրաժարական տայիք անմիջապես, տենց չի՞:


Վիշապ ջան, պարլամենտական երկիր առանց պարլամենտի դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում․․․թե չէ «անփոխարինելի ու ընտրյալի» փոփոխություն հա էլ եղել ա, Թերեզա Մեյը պաշտոնի գալը քեզ օրինակ (հա, գիտեմ նույն չի, ու պահպանողականները ֆորմալ չեզոք դիրք էին ընտրել Բրեքզիթի հանրաքվեում, բայց դե Սերժն էլ իր հրաժարականով ամեն ինչ իրա վրա վերցրեց՝ ՀՀԿ-ին մանյովրների տեղ թողնելով)։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էլի փորձելու են ուժային մեթոդներով ցրել շարժումը։
Սերժին արանքից հանեցին, որ էլ իրա անվան հետ չկապնվի, հետո սաղ ջրելուց հետո էլի հետ բերեն։

Շարադրելուս ընթացքում հնչած քֆուրների վերարտադրությունը ձեր վրայա  :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ պատկերացմամբ բանակցային դիրքերի ամրապնում ա գնում, ու ՀՀԿ-ն ուզում նվազագույն կորուստներով դուրս գա իրավիճակից, որը ենթադրում եմ հնարավոր չի։


կարծում եմ ոչ միայն․․․ ուզում են նաև ստուգել ժողովրդի հետէյֆորիկ վիճակն ու թե ինչքանով ա Նիկոլի ղեկին գալը սատարում։ «Մերժիր Սերժին»-ը միախմբող կարգախոս էր․․․ իսկ հանրապետականը մարդկանց հորեղբոր տղեն ու բաջանաղն են, գյուղապետն է ու գործատուն․․․ եթե խելացի գտնվեցին, հնարավոր է, որ կարողանան ՀՀԿ-ն փրկել (միգուցե ուրիշ անունով՝ «Կարապետյան դաշի՞նք»)՝ տուզիկներին ռադ անելով․․․ կարծում եմ շուտով զուգահեռ միտինգներ են լինելու՝ ընտրարշավ առանց ընտրությունների։

Բայց հուսով եմ սխալվում եմ, ու դեռ գերագնահատում եմ ՀՀԿ-ի ներսի ռեսուրսը․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի հատ ավելի սթափ,ինչ որ մեկը հասկանում է,թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում,կամ ավելի ճիշտ ի՞նչ է լինելու:


Կարճ՝ Կարապետյանը կարծում է թե ռոմանտիկան պրծավ, իսկ Նիկոլը համոզված է, որ հլը դեռ մի երկու ֆուռ էլ ունի, իսկ թե ինչ կլինի, կախված է թե սրանցից ով ճիշտ կգտնվի։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ճիշտա՝ Նիկոլը պնդումա, թե իր քայլերից 1-ինն էր ամենադժվար լուծվողը, բայց կարծում եմ, տեխնիկական առումով, 2-րդ քայլն էլ էդքան հեշտ չի..

Ասենք ո՞նցա Նիկոլը պատկորացնում «ժողովրդի թեկնածու»-ի վարչապետ դառնալը:
Վերջը պիտի էդ անտերը՝ Նիկոլի օգտին կոճակ սեղմող մեծամասնություն լինի, չէ՞..

Իսկ Կարենը տուտուզ խաղացնելով գծերնա ստուգում:
Գիտի, որ ժողովրդի ու Նիկոլի ճնշման տակ դիմացողը չի, դրա համար էլ սաղ գցումա նախագահի վրա:
Օրենքի տեսանկյունից ինքը ճիշտա, բայց էսօր օրենքը ժողովրդի տընգլին չի:

Սենց թե նենց, անգամ եթե նախագահը վաղը արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ հայտարարի, ու անգամ եթե Քոչարյանը միանա ՀՀԿ-ՀԱԿ դաշինքին, մեկա՝ Նիկոլի թիմնա հաղթելու ու իր վարչապետի թեկնածուին առաջադրի:

Կարենի միակ հույսը, ըստ իս, մի քիչ ժամանակ շահելնա, մինչև էյֆորիան մի քիչ հանդարտվի տենան ինչ են անում...

----------


## Արշակ

Վատն էն ա, որ լիքը մարդ Կարեն Կարապետյանի պուպուշ ժիլետիկի կուտը ուտում ա ու իրանց թվում ա, թե Կարեն Կարապետյանը ՀՀԿ չի‎։ ԿԿ–ն բնականաբար ընդամենը պեշկա ա ՀՀԿ–ի/Սերժի ձեռը, բայց իրան կարան շատ լավ օգտագործեն։ Մի խոսքով բարդ ա վիճակը։

----------


## Chuk

> Վատն էն ա, որ լիքը մարդ Կարեն Կարապետյանի պուպուշ ժիլետիկի կուտը ուտում ա ու իրանց թվում ա, թե Կարեն Կարապետյանը ՀՀԿ չի‎։ ԿԿ–ն բնականաբար ընդամենը պեշկա ա ՀՀԿ–ի/Սերժի ձեռը, բայց իրան կարան շատ լավ օգտագործեն։ Մի խոսքով բարդ ա վիճակը։


Հըը))
ԿԿն փորձել ա սեփական խաղն անի։ Որոշակի կռիշներ ունի։

Բայց ՀՀում միակ կռիշը մենք պիտի լինենք։ Նենց որ վաղվանից սկսում ենք ԿԿին կկելու պրոցեսը։

Դուխո՛վ։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, պարլամենտական երկիր առանց պարլամենտի դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում․․․թե չէ «անփոխարինելի ու ընտրյալի» փոփոխություն հա էլ եղել ա, Թերեզա Մեյը պաշտոնի գալը քեզ օրինակ (հա, գիտեմ նույն չի, ու պահպանողականները ֆորմալ չեզոք դիրք էին ընտրել Բրեքզիթի հանրաքվեում, բայց դե Սերժն էլ իր հրաժարականով ամեն ինչ իրա վրա վերցրեց՝ ՀՀԿ-ին մանյովրների տեղ թողնելով)։


Պատկերացրու ԱԺ գլխին մետեորիտ ա ընկել, կարող ա՞ երկիրը լուծարվում է: Ժամանակավոր կառավարություն է պետք, որն էլ կկառավարի մինչև նոր ԱԺ ձևավորումը: Իսկ դեգեներատները հաստ պադոշը քաշել են երեսներին ու նստել են: 
Իմ կարծիքով, պիտի Նիկոլը հայտարարի ներկա սահմանադրության ոչ լեգիտիմության մասին ու ջրեն էս ապուշությունը, ժամանակավոր, ժողովդրի կողմից ընտրված նորմերով շարժվեն, մինչև Հանրապետականի սարքած քաքերից երկիրը մաքրվի:
Թե չէ, հենց իրենց ընտրած սահմանդրությունով, էսօրվա դրությամբ համ Կարեն Կարապետյանն ա ոչ լեգիտիմ, որ էլ ՀՀ նախագահ կոչեցյալը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հըը))
> ԿԿն փորձել ա սեփական խաղն անի։ Որոշակի կռիշներ ունի։


էսի՜

Սերժը արդեն չարխված ա, Սերժ չկա այլևս, բայց էն կոմպյուտերային Մարիոյի նման, որ պրինցեսային ազատելու համար առաջին աշխարհի հրեշին սպանելուց հետո պիտի գնա երկրորդ աշխարհ, դրա հրեշին էլ սպանի ու տենց շարունակ, նույն էլ հիմա Սերժից հետո ԿԿ-ն նոր ղոզ ա ուզում հայտարարած լինի՝ դառնալով երկրորդ հրեշը ժողովրդի բկում... բայց Նիկոլը իր թիմակիցների հետ համոզված է, որ ինքը անղոզ խաղի լավ ձեռք ունի... հուսանք դուխները կհերիքի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պատկերացրու ԱԺ գլխին մետեորիտ ա ընկել, կարող ա՞ երկիրը լուծարվում է: Ժամանակավոր կառավարություն է պետք, որն էլ կկառավարի մինչև նոր ԱԺ ձևավորումը: Իսկ դեգեներատները հաստ պադոշը քաշել են երեսներին ու նստել են: 
> Իմ կարծիքով, պիտի Նիկոլը հայտարարի ներկա սահմանադրության ոչ լեգիտիմության մասին ու ջրեն էս ապուշությունը, ժամանակավոր, ժողովդրի կողմից ընտրված նորմերով շարժվեն, մինչև Հանրապետականի սարքած քաքերից երկիրը մաքրվի:
> Թե չէ, հենց իրենց ընտրած սահմանդրությունով, էսօրվա դրությամբ համ Կարեն Կարապետյանն ա ոչ լեգիտիմ, որ էլ ՀՀ նախագահ կոչեցյալը:


քո ասածը խունտան ա, աստված չանի Հայոց աշխարհը դրան հասնի...

իսկ ներկայիս սահմանադրությամբ բոլորն էլ լեգիտիմ են։ Դե աստերոիդ ընկնելու դեպքում էլ ամեն կուսակցություն իրենց ցանկերից հաջորդներին է բերում դնում ԱԺ, հայտարարվում է արտակարգ իրավիճակ ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ախր ասա խելացի մարդ ես, նորմալ կենսագրություն ունես, վերջը՝ ամեն մարդ չի, որ 23տ-ում ընդունակա գիտությունների թեկնածու դառնալ..

Խելոք քո համար Նիկոլին իրա ուզածը տայիր, խաղից ժամանակավորապես դուրս գայիր, դառնայիր ՀՀԿ առաջին դենք, վերադասավորեիր դիրքերդ ու սպասեիր արտահերթ ընտրությունների..
Տենց էլի կարողա շանս լիներ..

Չէ՝ անպայման որոշելա ՀՀԿ-ն վերջնականապես պատմության գիրկն ուղարկի:

Ժողովուդը հիմա հաղթանակած ա ու դուխը միլիոնա:
Ով էս պիկը չօգտագործի հանուն Հայաստանի վերածնունդի՝ շանտղայա:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Կներեք,լրիվ չկարդացի,բայց ոնց հասկացա Նիկոլին եք տեսնում վարչապետի պաշտոնում ։ճ
Բանը լու՞րջ տղեք,տղեք Նիկոլը՞։Էն որ մրից ելավ ընկավ մրջուրը ։ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> իսկ ներկայիս սահմանադրությամբ բոլորն էլ լեգիտիմ են։


Ուրեմն կարդում ենք ՀՀ ոչ բարով սահմանադրությունը։

Վարչապետի ոչ լեգիտիմության մասով՝




> Հոդված 148. Կառավարության անդամին ներկայացվող պահանջները
> 
> 1. *Կառավարության անդամը պետք է բավարարի պատգամավորին ներկայացվող պահանջները*:





> Հոդված 48. Ընտրական իրավունքը եւ հանրաքվեին մասնակցելու իրավունքը
> 
> 1. Ազգային ժողովի ընտրության կամ հանրաքվեի օրը տասնութ տարին լրացած Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիներն ունեն ընտրելու եւ հանրաքվեին մասնակցելու իրավունք:
> 
> 2. Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր կարող է ընտրվել քսանհինգ տարին լրացած, *վերջին չորս տարում միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի հանդիսացող, վերջին չորս տարում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում մշտապես բնակվող,* ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող եւ հայերենին տիրապետող յուրաքանչյուր ոք:


Կարեն Կարապետյանը ինչքան գիտեմ, մինչև վարչապետ դառնալը բնակվում էր Ռուսաստանում, չեմ խորանում ռուսական անձնագիր ունի, չունի։

Նախագահի մասով՝




> Հոդված 124. Հանրապետության նախագահի լիազորությունների ժամկետը եւ նրան ներկայացվող պահանջները
> 
> 1. Հանրապետության նախագահն ընտրվում է յոթ տարի ժամկետով:
> 
> 2. Հանրապետության նախագահ կարող է ընտրվել քառասուն տարին լրացած, *վերջին վեց տարում միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի հանդիսացող, վերջին վեց տարում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում մշտապես բնակվող*, ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող եւ հայերենին տիրապետող յուրաքանչյուր ոք:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.04.2018), Rammstein (26.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Արշակ (25.04.2018), Գաղթական (25.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կներեք,լրիվ չկարդացի,բայց ոնց հասկացա Նիկոլին եք տեսնում վարչապետի պաշտոնում ։ճ
> Բանը լու՞րջ տղեք,տղեք Նիկոլը՞։Էն որ մրից ելավ ընկավ մրջուրը ։ճ


Չէ, գողերին ենք տեսնում վարչապետի պաշտոնում։

----------

Rammstein (26.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես Նիկոլին շատ չեմ սիրել ճղճղանության պատճառով, բայց նման չսիրելը կարելի է քաղքենիության դրսևորում համարել։ Էս պահի դրությամբ իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլի թեկուզ ժամանակավոր վարչապետությանը այլընտրանք չկա, ՀՀԿ-ն պիտի հրաժարական տա ու մանդատները ցած դնի։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.04.2018), Rammstein (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), The_only_one (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Արշակ (25.04.2018), Գաղթական (25.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (25.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## anslov

աաաաաաա՜՜՜՜  :LOL: 
էս սկսել եք Գերագույն Գլխավոր Հրամանատար Սերժ Սարգսյանի  անունը Մեծատառով գրել՞՞  :LOL:   :LOL:  

առռռռռռռռռռռռը հա քեզ նորություն  :Shok:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուրեմն կարդում ենք ՀՀ ոչ բարով սահմանադրությունը։
> 
> Վարչապետի ոչ լեգիտիմության մասով՝
> 
> Կարեն Կարապետյանը ինչքան գիտեմ, մինչև վարչապետ դառնալը բնակվում էր Ռուսաստանում, չեմ խորանում ռուսական անձնագիր ունի, չունի։
> 
> Նախագահի մասով՝


Աբրիս․․․ դե մի հատ «մշտապես բնակվող»-ի իրավաբանական սահմանումն էլ գտի, ու կհասկանաս (մի լավ ղժալուց հետո), որ Արմեն Սարգսյանը մեկից մեկ բնակման մասով համապատասխանում ա (քաղաքացիության մոմենտը դեռ ոնց որ թե խառն ա), իսկ Կարապետյանը եթե նույնիսկ 2016-ի նշանակման պահին չէր համապատասխանում, ապա արդեն մեծ հավանականությամբ համապատասխանում ա։ Ու խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ընտրական օրենսգիրքը էլ ավելի «ոչ-բարով» ա քան սահմանադրությունը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աբրիս․․․ դե մի հատ «մշտապես բնակվող»-ի իրավաբանական սահմանումն էլ գտի, ու կհասկանաս (մի լավ ղժալուց հետո), որ Արմեն Սարգսյանը մեկից մեկ բնակման մասով համապատասխանում ա (քաղաքացիության մոմենտը դեռ ոնց որ թե խառն ա), իսկ Կարապետյանը եթե նույնիսկ 2016-ի նշանակման պահին չէր համապատասխանում, ապա արդեն մեծ հավանականությամբ համապատասխանում ա։ Ու խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ընտրական օրենսգիրքը էլ ավելի «ոչ-բարով» ա քան սահմանադրությունը։


Արմեն Սարգսյանի Բրիտանիայի քաղաքացիությունից հրաժարվելու վկայություն վայթե ոչ մեկ չի տեսել, որ ունենար կկոխեր Նիկոլի աչքը։ Բացի այդ, պարոնը
2002 թվականին՝ հրաժարվելով Հայաստանի քաղաքացիությունից, ստացել է Բրիտանիայի քաղաքացիություն և երդվել իր հավատարմությունը Եղիսաբեթ II թագուհուն և թագուհու ժառանգներին։ Եթե համարենք, որ հետո հրաժարվել է Բրիտանիայի քաղաքացիությունից, ապա դա մյուս կողմից էլ վկայում է «բարձր» բարոյական բնութագրի մասին։ 
Իսկ Կարապետյանը Հայաստան եկել է 2016 թվին ու դեռ առնվազն տարիուկես ունի 4 տարի մշտական բնակություն ունենալու համար։ 
Համ էլ դու ու՞մ կողմից ես։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի խոսքով քանի ժողովուրդը տաք ա, բրեժնևյան նոմենկլատուրան պետք է ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը։ Մեր երկրի դժբախտության հիմքը սուտն է, եթե մարդիկ իրենց գրած սահմանադրությունը չեն հարգում, ապա իրենց չեն հարգում, ժողովրդին չեն հարգում ու երբեք չեն կարող ժողովդրի մասին մտածել։ ՀՀ ներկայիս սահմանադրությունը գրված է միայն մի նպատակի համար՝ իշխանության վերարտադրության։ Սրանցից ոչ մեկ պետության մասին չի մտածում, սաղ պոտենցիալ դավաճաններ են ու պիտի ռադ լինեն, եթե մնացին, ապա կստացվի, որ ժողովդրի վերջին օրերի ապստամբության միակ օգուտը ֆիթնեսը մի փոքր բարձրացնելն էր։ Իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արմեն Սարգսյանի Բրիտանիայի քաղաքացիությունից հրաժարվելու վկայություն վայթե ոչ մեկ չի տեսել, որ ունենար կկոխեր Նիկոլի աչքը։ Բացի այդ, պարոնը
> 2002 թվականին՝ հրաժարվելով Հայաստանի քաղաքացիությունից, ստացել է Բրիտանիայի քաղաքացիություն և երդվել իր հավատարմությունը Եղիսաբեթ II թագուհուն և թագուհու ժառանգներին։ Եթե համարենք, որ հետո հրաժարվել է Բրիտանիայի քաղաքացիությունից, ապա դա մյուս կողմից էլ վկայում է «բարձր» բարոյական բնութագրի մասին։ 
> Իսկ Կարապետյանը Հայաստան եկել է 2016 թվին ու դեռ առնվազն տարիուկես ունի 4 տարի մշտական բնակություն ունենալու համար։ 
> Համ էլ դու ու՞մ կողմից ես։


Ես բարեպաշտ, պատասխանատու ու պահանջատեր հասարակության կերտման կողմից եմ․․․ դե մի քիչ էլ ճշմարտության  :Jpit: 

Ասեցի, նախագահի քաղաքացիությունը մի քիչ մութ ա։ Կարծում եմ իրավացի ես, բայց հաստատ փաստեր չունենք։ Այդ հրաժարվելն էլ յա եղել է, յա՝ չէ։ Իսկ Կարապետյանի ու 4 տարվա մոմենտով, ասում եմ, գտի «մշտապես բնակության» իրավաբանական սահմանումը (ԸՕ, հոդված 80 կետ 2), ու կտեսնես որ դա իրականում ոչ թե 4 տարի է, այլ 2, էն էլ ոչ անընդմեջ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԿԿ-ի վերջին հայտարարությունից երեվում ա, որ ուզում են արտահերթ ընտրություններ ամեն, բայց էտ ընթացքում բոլոր լծակներն էլի իրանց ձեռը լինի, որ փողով կառուսելով խաբելով մի մեծ կտոր ձեռ քցեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներեք,լրիվ չկարդացի,բայց ոնց հասկացա Նիկոլին եք տեսնում վարչապետի պաշտոնում ։ճ
> Բանը լու՞րջ տղեք,տղեք Նիկոլը՞։Էն որ մրից ելավ ընկավ մրջուրը ։ճ


Նիկոլին կարելի ա հենց վաղվանից ուղարկել Ալիեվւ հետ բանակցելու: Եթե սաղ նույն ձեվի անի, Ադրբեջանն էլ երկու օրում կհանձնվի։   :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018), Rammstein (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), The_only_one (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի խոսքով եթե էլի փողոց դուրս չգանք, վախում եմ Քիմի էս պոստը լրիվ մարգարեական լինի

----------


## The_only_one

Բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կարծում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն իրավական հիմք ունի իրա ուզած մարդուն վարչապետ նշանակելու, ուզում եմ ասել՝ իյա, իրո՞ք։

Խնդրում եմ էդքան հեշտ հերքելի փաստարկներ մի բերեք էլի։ Իրանք իրանց բերանով ասեցին, Սերժը մեր անփոխարինելի առաջնորդնա, էլ ուրիշ թեկնածու չունենք, նույնիսկ քննարկելու խնդիր չունենք։ Ու ժողովուրդը դուխով մերժեց իրանց անփոխարինելիին՝ հետևաբար իրանց ամբողջ թիմին։ 
Մի խոսքով՝ նոր որակի պայքար նոր ուժով։ Իռա ամուսինդ էսօր էլա ուշոտ գալու  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018), Sagittarius (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Yevuk (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Արամ (25.04.2018), Գաղթական (25.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2018), Վիշապ (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես բարեպաշտ, պատասխանատու ու պահանջատեր հասարակության կերտման կողմից եմ․․․ դե մի քիչ էլ ճշմարտության 
> 
> Ասեցի, նախագահի քաղաքացիությունը մի քիչ մութ ա։ Կարծում եմ իրավացի ես, բայց հաստատ փաստեր չունենք։ Այդ հրաժարվելն էլ յա եղել է, յա՝ չէ։ Իսկ Կարապետյանի ու 4 տարվա մոմենտով, ասում եմ, գտի «մշտապես բնակության» իրավաբանական սահմանումը (ԸՕ, հոդված 80 կետ 2), ու կտեսնես որ դա իրականում ոչ թե 4 տարի է, այլ 2, էն էլ ոչ անընդմեջ։


Վաբշե ոնց ջոկում եմ, էս մշտական բնակության սահմանումը ԵՄ շատ երկրներից են ցրել։ Տվյալ դեպքում դա նշանակում ա չորս տարի էդ երկու տարիանոցից արած։ Այսինքն, չի կարա չորս տարվա մեջ գնալ֊գալովի լինի, այլ պիտի մշտապես գրանցված էղած լինի։ Նույն կերպ Դանիայի օրենսդրությունն ա օրինակ ՏԻՄ ընտրություններին մասնակցելիս։ Պիտի երեք տարի մշտական բնակություն ունենաս, որտեղ մշտական բնակությունը երկու տարին ա։ Այսինքն, եթե երեք տարի անընդմեջ Դանիայում ես ապրել, կարաս ընտրես։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ն լավ էլ ամեն ինչ հասկացել ա։ Ուղղակի ժամանակ են ձգում, որ գումարներ հանեն, ինչ որ արխիվներ վերացնեն (օրինակ մարտի մեկի հետ կապված), կամ ուղղակի ուզում են էս 7 օրում վարչապետ չընտրեն, արտահերթ ընտրություններ լինեն հին օրենքով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արագ ԱԺ արտահերթ պիտի հրավիրեն ու Նիկոլին դնեն վարչապետ… ոնց որ ուրիշ լուծում չկա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց իրոք աբսուրդ ա էլի, ՀՀԿ-ն ու վաբշե իշխանություննները իրականությունից էնքան էին կտրվել, որ ԿԿ-ն կարծում ա, որ երկու անգամ Ռեինկարնացիայի տակ պարեց, բառաբան նվագեց ու աարագ-արագ կրկնեց ներդրումներ ու խելացի տնտեսություն, սաղ երկրի սիրեցյալն ա դարձել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018), Rammstein (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Վիշապ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս ԲՀԿ–ները շատ մազալու են։ Ասում են «հաշվեք սխալ եմ արել, որ մի շաբաթ առաջ Սերժին եմ քվեարկել»։  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վաբշե ոնց ջոկում եմ, էս մշտական բնակության սահմանումը ԵՄ շատ երկրներից են ցրել։ Տվյալ դեպքում դա նշանակում ա չորս տարի էդ երկու տարիանոցից արած։ Այսինքն, չի կարա չորս տարվա մեջ գնալ֊գալովի լինի, այլ պիտի մշտապես գրանցված էղած լինի։ Նույն կերպ Դանիայի օրենսդրությունն ա օրինակ ՏԻՄ ընտրություններին մասնակցելիս։ Պիտի երեք տարի մշտական բնակություն ունենաս, որտեղ մշտական բնակությունը երկու տարին ա։ Այսինքն, եթե երեք տարի անընդմեջ Դանիայում ես ապրել, կարաս ընտրես։


Բյուր ջան, հասկանում եմ օրենքի «ոքին», բայց հատուկ նենց ա գրված, որ ոնց ուզես կռուտիտ լինես... թե չէ գրանցում ես էլ ունեմ Հայաստանում, ու ով գիտի՝ բոլոր ընտրություններին պարկեշտ ձևով մասնակցել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, տեսել եք ինչ ա կատարվում փողոցներում? էս արդեն լրիվ անարխիա ա, անիշխանություն:
Մենակ ինձ ա թվում, որ երկիրը ձեռից գնում ա?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մենակ ինձ ա թվում, որ երկիրը ձեռից գնում ա?


հա, միայն քեզ, մեկ էլ Սերժին

----------

Rammstein (26.04.2018), Sambitbaba (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Ծլնգ (25.04.2018), Ուլուանա (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կարապետյանի սմբակների դոփյունը ասֆալտի վրա շարունակվում ա.... տոկոսներ, տրենդներ, զբոսաշրջիկություն, ինվեստիցիա... արա բայց մարդ էսքան էլ տավար լինի...

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Վիշապ (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## Overdose

> հա, միայն քեզ, մեկ էլ Սերժին


Սերժին մերժիք, էլ սերժից ինչ ես ուզում

----------


## Ծլնգ

արյաաա՜... էս Շարմազանովը օբշի նախիրից ոնց որ շեղվել է հա, էս ոնց էի բաց թողել  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Սերժին մերժիք, էլ սերժից ինչ ես ուզում


Ես ուզում եմ, Սերժին հետ բերեն։ Ինքը իրավունք չուներ հրաժարական տա ու մեզ անտեր թողի։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուզում եմ, Սերժին հետ բերեն։ Ինքը իրավունք չուներ հրաժարական տա ու մեզ անտեր թողի։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Chuk

_ՖԲ-ում գրածս ստեղ էլ դնեմ.
_
Հրապարակ նետված մի քանի թեզի, եթե կուզեք՝ մուտիլովկայի անդրադառնամ:
----------
ԹԵԶ 1. Ժողովուրդն իրավունք չունի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին ընտրել վարչապետ, դա հակասահմանադրական ու հակաօրինական է:

ԺԽՏՈՒՄ. Սա սովորական մանիպուլյացիոն հնարք է: Ժողովուրդը չի ընտրում վարչապետին: Որպեսզի իրավիճակը ավելի ընկալելի լինի, այլ տեղից գամ: Մի քանի օր առաջ ՀՀԿ խորհուրդը անում է նիստ ու միաձայն որոշում է վարչապետի թեկնածու առաջադրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Այստեղ որևէ հակաօրինական բան չկա, քանզի խորհուրդը ընդամենը առաջարկում է թեկնածու: Հաջորդ պահին Ազգային Ժողովում, համաձայն քաղաքական պայմանավորվածության, ՀՀԿ պատգամավորները, ՀՅԴ պատգավորմները ու ԲՀԿ-ից մի քանի պատգամավոր ընտրում են Սերժ Սարգսյանին վարչապետ: Դե յուրե՝ օրենքի տառին համաձայն: Համանման իրավաճիկում վարչապետի թեկնածու է որոշում ոչ թե ՀՀԿ խորհուրդը, այլ հանրահավաքի մասնակից քաղաքացին, էլի ձեռք բարձրացնելով կամ անուն վանկարկելով, էական չի: Ընդամենը առաջարկում է թեկնածու: Քիչ անց, ազգային ժողովում, համաձայն ձեռք բերված քաղաքական պայմանավորվածության, պատգամավորները օրենքին համաձայն ընտրում են այդ թեկնածուին: Դե յուրե օրենքի խախտում բացարձակ չկա: Կա ընդամենը քաղաքական պայմանավորվածություն, խաղի կանոններ:

----------
ԹԵԶ 2. Մոտեցումը ծայրահեղական է: Կարելի է էս կարճ ընթացքում թողնել որ ԱԺ մեծամասնությունը՝ ՀՀԿ-ն մնա իշխող ուժ, միևնույն է կլինի արտահերթ ընտրություն:

ԺԽՏՈՒՄ. Կարևոր է, թե ով է լինելու ընտրություն կազմակերպող ու անցկացնող քաղաքական ուժը, խաղի ինչ կանոններով: ՀՀԿ-ի նպատակն է այդ ընթացքում ղեկը պահել իրենց ձեռքին, որպեսզի կարողանան անցկացնել նույն մեթոդներով ընտրություններ, ինչ արել են մինչ այս: Դա ենթադրում է նույն ընտրական օրենսգիրքը, վերահսկողության նույն մեխանիզմները, կեղծիքների կազմակերպման նույն գործիքները, նույն կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը և այլն: Կարճ ասած, եթե ընտրությունների կազմակերպիչը, մոդերատորը մնում է ՀՀԿ-ն, ապա ունենում ենք նույն որակի ընտրություն, ինչ ունեցել ենք մինչ այդ, որտեղ մեծ է հավանականությունը նույն բալանսով ընտրությունների՝ նույն խախտումներով, ընտրակաշառքով, լծակների կիրառմամբ, քարոզչության հավասար չլինելով, ԶԼՄ-ների ըստ հայեցողության օգտագործմամբ և այլն : Դրա համար կարևոր է, որ ընտրությունը կազմակերպի երկրում համակարգային փոփոխության ձգտող ուժը, ով նաև կախվածություն ունի ժողովրդից, ով կփոխի խաղի կանոնները, կբարելավի ընտրական օրենսգիրքը, վերահսկողության ճիշտ համակարգեր կդնի, մաքսիմալ կբացառի ընտրակեղծիքն ու ընտրակաշառքը, բոլոր մասնակիցներին կտա հավասար հնարավորություն: Այդ ուժի ներկայացրած վարչապետի գլխավորագույն ու թերևս միակ անելիքը, ըստ այդմ, այս ընթացքում լինելու ա արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրությունների լավ կազմակերպումը:

---------
ԹԵԶ 3. Այս մեթոդը ժողովրդավարական չէ:

ԺԽՏՈՒՄ. Այսօր հակաժողովրդավարական է գործող ԱԺ-ն, որը լեգիտիմ չի, ընտրություններն եղել են կեղծիքներով: Ըստ այդմ հակաժողովրդավարական է ամբողջ կառավարությունը, Նախագահը, ԱԺ-ն, պետական ամբողջ կառուցվածքը: Ու պետք է նման կտրուկ միջամտություն, փողոց ելած ժողովրդի պահանջով, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ վերադառնա ժողովրդավարության ռելսերին: Սա անհրաժեշտ քայլ է: Ցանկություն չէ: Կապռիզ չէ: Եվ լիովին տեղավորվում է ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքների մեջ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018), Rammstein (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), The_only_one (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Շինարար (25.04.2018), Վիշապ (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս մեկն էլ գնաց  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Էս մեկն էլ գնաց


Չէ, ապատեղեկատվություն էր։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Արա բայց սրանք մեկը մեկից հաստակաշի են ու պադոշ, սրանց լավ կլիներ ժողովուրդը մի հատ քցեր քացու տակ լաաավ տշեր, որ խելքները գլուխները հավաքեին։ Էս Կարապետյանը լրիվ ուռուգլուխ ա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դաշնակներն էլ լքեցին

----------


## Գաղթական

ԲՀԿ-ն ու ՀՅԴ-ն մդաա..

Ասում եմ՝ կարողա պոնտ լինի, որ էս դասավորությամբ համաձայնեն արտահերթ ընտրություններին, իսկ վերջում իրանց ուզած թեկնածույին ձայն տան:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարապետյանի սմբակների դոփյունը ասֆալտի վրա շարունակվում ա.... տոկոսներ, տրենդներ, զբոսաշրջիկություն, ինվեստիցիա... արա բայց մարդ էսքան էլ տավար լինի...


Արա, էս խելացի ներդրումը շաաաաատ դեբիլ ա բայց ․․․․․ ինչքան ուժ ունի դեբիլ ա ․․․ հիմա էլ դեսպանների հետ ա հանդիպում, հետո իրանից դուրս հայտարարություններ ա անում խալխի դեսպանների անունից, հետո ինքը իրան մերջում ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Աթեիստ (25.04.2018), Ծլնգ (25.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վերջը իսկականից պարզվելու ա ՀՀԿ-ի միակ ադեկվատ անդամը Սերժիկն էր… 

Սերժ Սարգսյանն ուղերձ է հղել ՀՀ ԱԺ Հանրապետական ֆրակցիայի պատգամավորներին

----------

Chuk (25.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018), Rammstein (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերջը իսկականից պարզվելու ա ՀՀԿ-ի միակ ադեկվատ անդամը Սերժիկն էր… 
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյանն ուղերձ է հղել ՀՀ ԱԺ Հանրապետական ֆրակցիայի պատգամավորներին


Ես հուսով եմ, Սերժիկն ասելու է՝ «արա ոչ մեկդ ինձնից լավ տղա չլնեք» ։Ճ

----------


## ivy

Աշխատանքի բերումով լիքը կամավորների հետ գործ ունեմ՝ տարբեր տարիքի, սոցիալական խավի ու մասնագիտության․ էս քանի օր է՝ հա գալիս են հետս Հայաստանի թեմայով խոսելու, ու մեծ մասը լավ տեղեկացված է, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ու որտեղից է խնդիրը ծագել։ Փաստորեն դրսից ոչ միայն սփյուռքն է, որ լայն աչքերով հետևում է։ Ձեզ մոտ էլ է էդ վիճա՞կը (դրսի ապրողներ)։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2018), Տրիբուն (25.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վերջը իսկականից պարզվելու ա ՀՀԿ-ի միակ ադեկվատ անդամը Սերժիկն էր… 
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյանն ուղերձ է հղել ՀՀ ԱԺ Հանրապետական ֆրակցիայի պատգամավորներին


դիշյովի տրյուկ ա... ՀՀԿ-ի ներքին խաղեր են, ու ցույց ա տալիս, որ պաշտոնակատարը դեռ չի կարողացել վերջնականապես կոնսոլիդացնել իր իշխանությունը ՀՀԿ-ում... բայց թող շարունակեն իրար կոկորդ կրծելը... աչքիս կազմալուծման երկու շաբաթվա գնահատականդ խելքին մոտիկ էր... սրանք սաղ են ինչքան ուժ ունեն դեբիլ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հուսով եմ, Սերժիկն ասելու է՝ «արա ոչ մեկդ ինձնից լավ տղա չլնեք» ։Ճ





> .... իմ դիտարկումները ներկայացնեմ կուսակցության ապագայի, կուսակցության նոր առաջնորդության և բարեփոխման կարևորության, *տարբերվող դերակատարմամբ* Խորհրդարանում աշխատելով երկրի զարգացմանը նպաստելու վերաբերյալ:


Ապեր, էս վերջն ա: ՀՀԿ–ն դառնում ա ընդդիմություն  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (25.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշխատանքի բերումով լիքը կամավորների հետ գործ ունեմ՝ տարբեր տարիքի, սոցիալական խավի ու մասնագիտության․ էս քանի օր է՝ հա գալիս են հետս Հայաստանի թեմայով խոսելու, ու մեծ մասը լավ տեղեկացված է, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ու որտեղից է խնդիրը ծագել։ Փաստորեն դրսից ոչ միայն սփյուռքն է, որ լայն աչքերով հետևում է։ Ձեզ մոտ էլ է էդ վիճա՞կը (դրսի ապրողներ)։


Լրիվ ․․․ հազար հատ սքայփ ու վայբեր հաղորդագրություն եմ ստացել, լիքը տեղերից ․․․․

----------

ivy (25.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Եկան արագի մեջ իրանցն ասեն գնան:
50 րոպեյով..

Եթո Նիկոլին մինչև իրիկուն չխփեն, ուրեմն իր երեկվա մեսիջը տեղ ա հասել:

ՈՒ եթե դեռ ժողովրդի վրա չեն կրակել, ուրեմն Կարենին էլ քավոր չեն կանգնելու:

Վիճակի լրջությունը գիտակցելով երևի թողել են էս հարցն իրոք ներսում լուծվի..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աշխատանքի բերումով լիքը կամավորների հետ գործ ունեմ՝ տարբեր տարիքի, սոցիալական խավի ու մասնագիտության․ էս քանի օր է՝ հա գալիս են հետս Հայաստանի թեմայով խոսելու, ու մեծ մասը լավ տեղեկացված է, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ու որտեղից է խնդիրը ծագել։ Փաստորեն դրսից ոչ միայն սփյուռքն է, որ լայն աչքերով հետևում է։ Ձեզ մոտ էլ է էդ վիճա՞կը (դրսի ապրողներ)։


Հա  :Smile:

----------

ivy (25.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

Դեմք ա Նիկոլը։

https://www.facebook.com/azatutyun/v...3619495350085/

----------


## Գաղթական

Սիրունա խոսում, բայց սենց բաներ էլ չի կարելի սենց հայտարարել:
Էտի կարելի էր ասենք իր թիմակիցների շուրթերով շրջանառության մեջ դնել, որ մնար Հայաստանի ներքին սպառման համար:

Թե չէ զատի սահմանից էն կողմ հենց դրան էլ շունչները պահած սպասում են, որ գլխավոր հրամանատար կամ դրա փոխարինող չլինի

----------


## ivy

> Սիրունա խոսում, բայց սենց բաներ էլ չի կարելի սենց հայտարարել:
> Էտի կարելի էր ասենք իր թիմակիցների շուրթերով շրջանառության մեջ դնել, որ մնար Հայաստանի ներքին սպառման համար:
> 
> Թե չէ զատի սահմանից էն կողմ հենց դրան էլ շունչները պահած սպասում են, որ գլխավոր հրամանատար կամ դրա փոխարինող չլինի


Թուրքը լսի ուրախանա շարքից ։)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ուրեմն ժող ջան, մի միտք-առաջարկ ունեմ... խնդրում եմ մինչև քացով տփելը մինչև վերջ կարդաք, բայց սկզբից մի երկու տողով ներկայացնեմ մտքիս էությունը։ Էս հայվանների էժանագին «ապրիլին զբոսաշրջիկ չեկավ», «փողոցները աղտոտեցին», «տուժում են մեր խելացի ինվեստիցիաները» տիպի տրյուկները լրիվ չեզոքացնելու համար, առաջարկում եմ ֆինանսական հանգանակության խոստումների հարթակ ստեղծել ու ցույց տալ, որ այս շարժման հետևը լիքը ֆինանսական քյար բերող հավատ կա, ու որ մի քիչ «դիմանալու» հետևանքով ոչ միայն կունենաք հետագա կյանքի (ի տարբերություն գոյատևման) պոտենցիալ, այլ նաև ուղիղ իմաստով՝ ֆինանսական շահ։

Մնացածը շարադրում եմ որպես հեշտ քոփի-փեյսթ լինվող կոչ, որ հեշտ ՖԲ-տելեգրամներով տարածվի, թե համամիտ լինեք այս առաջարկիս հետ։ Մի քիչ հուզված եմ, եթե ուղղագրակամ/քերականական շտկումներ անեք՝ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։


***********************************************************
*Կոչ ներկայիս ժողովրդական շարժման կազմակերպիչներին*

Հարգելի Նիկոլ Փաշինյան և զինակիցներ,

Կոչ ենք ձեզ անում շուտափույթ կերպով ստեղծել ֆինանսական հանգանակումների խոստումների առցանց հարթակ, որտեղ այս ժողովրդական շարժման պոտենցիալին վստահող անձիք հնարավորություն կունենան հանգանակումների խոստումներ անել այսօր Հայաստանի փողոցներում վերծնվող նոր Հայք-երկրին։ Այսպիսի հանգանակման խոստումներն ունեն պայմանագրային օրենքների սկզբունքներով պարտադրվող ուժ և կարող են լուրջ սատարող ալիք հանդիսանալ այս ժողովրդական շարժման մեջ։

Կոչ ենք անում հանգանակման խոստումների հավաքագրումը կատարել այն պայման-խոստումով, որ նյութական հանգանակումների փոխակերպումը արվելու է միայն Ազգային Ժողովի ազատ, թափանցիկ և միջազգային հանրության հավանություն ստացած արդար արտահերթ ընտրությունների իրականացումից հետո, ինչպես նաև հետևայլ բոլոր պայմանների բավարարմամբ.
ա. Հանգանակումների տնօրինության համար ստեղծվելու է համապտասխան հիմնադրամ, որի հոգեբարձուների խորհուրդը կազմված կլինի ֆիլանտրոպիկ գործունեության մեծ երկարատև և հարգված փորձ ունեցող անձանցից և չի ներգրավի քաղաքական դաշտի ոչ մի պաշտոնական մասնակից
բ. Ստացված գումարները ծառայելու են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Արցախի զարգացմանը ուղղված նպատակներով, ինչպիսին են՝ երկրի ինֆրաստրուկտուրան, ուսանողական կրթաթոշակները, փոքր բիզնեսների զարգացման համար նախատեսված վարկերը և այլն
գ. Հիմնադրամի գործունեությունը իրականացվելու է համաշխարհային մեծագույն հաշվապահական կազմակերպություններից մեկ կամ մի քանիսի վերահսկման ներքո։

Կոչ ենք անում նաև հանգանակման խոստում արած անձանց հարցում կատարել մոտակա երեք տարիների ընթացքում Հայաստան այցելության պլանների մասին և թե ինչ գումար են պատրաստվում ծախսել Հայաստանում։ Մենգ հավատում ենք, որ այս շարժման հաղթանակը ծառայելու է դեպի Հայաստան մեծ ներհոսքին և այսպիսի հարցումը կլինի այդ ներհոսքի գնահատման վստահելի միջոց։

Արտաքին ուժերի ֆինանսական աջակցության մեղադրանքներից խուսափելու նպատակով, կոչ ենք անում հանգանակման խոստումներ ընդունել միմիայն ֆիզիկական անձանցից՝ գրանցելով նրանց անձնական տվյալները և բնակության հասցեն։ Այս միջոցը հավելյալ վստահելիության աղբյուր կծառայի հանգանակման խոստումների հավաքագրման գործում։

Այսպիսի հարթակով հավաքագրված հանգանակման խոստումները կարող են զորեղ աջակցություն հանդիսանալ շարժմանը՝ կանխելով թավշյա հեղափոխության երկրին հասցրած տնտեսական վնասի մասին դատարկ զրույցները, ինչպես նաև հնարավորություն ընձեռնել սփյուռքի հայությանը ունենալ անմիջական մասնակցություն նոր պետականության ստեղծմանը ուղղված այս շարժման մեջ։

Մենք հավատում ենք ժողովրդավարական, օրինական ու արդար Հայաստանի ապագային և պատրաստ ենք մեր կարողությունների սահմանում հանգանակել այդ ապագայի կերտմանը։


***********************************************************

Եթե հնարավոր լինի սենց հարթակի ստեղծումը մի երկու օրվա մեջ, կարծում եմ մի շաբաթվա մեջ այնքան թիվ կշշի, որ պաշտոնակատարի սմբակները դող կկպնեն... ի զենք, բարեկամներս։  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Անկեղծ ասած, ես չեմ կարծում, որ էս պահին անհրաժեշտություն կա ինչ-որ կերպ «պատասխանել» ՀՀԿ-ականների էժան ու չմո տրյուկներին ու կեղծավորություններին, որովհետև անիմաստ է, նենց չի որ ՀՀԿ-ն մեղքի զգացում ունի, որ քիչ զբոսաշրջիկներ են եկել ապրիլին (եթե համարենք, որ սա ճշմարտություն է), ու որ տեսնի, կոմպենսացիա կա, էլ խոսելու բան չեն ունենա, ու հանգիստ խղճով սի... կհեռանան: Շատ են անհանգստանում, կարան իրենց թալանած փողերով կոմպենսացնեն «վնասը», դրանց մտահոգ մաման:
Ինձ թվում է, էս պահին անհրաժեշտություն կա Նիկոլի թիմին սատարելու, որ նյութական խնդիրներ հնարավորինս չունենան: Սա էլ լինկը՝
https://civilcontract.am/Donation/Donation

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արխային, ես էսօր երեկոյան Կասկադում էի, ոնց որ ուրիշ երկիր լիներ, ռուս, պարսիկ ու այլազգի տուրիստները լռված էին թանկանոց կաֆեներում, նկարվում էին Բոտերոյի չաղոների հետ, ոչ մեկ սիգնալ չէր տալիս, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մեկին մերժում էր։

----------

Chuk (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անկեղծ ասած, ես չեմ կարծում, որ էս պահին անհրաժեշտություն կա ինչ-որ կերպ «պատասխանել» ՀՀԿ-ականների էժան ու չմո տրյուկներին ու կեղծավորություններին, որովհետև անիմաստ է, նենց չի որ ՀՀԿ-ն մեղքի զգացում ունի, որ քիչ զբոսաշրջիկներ են եկել ապրիլին (եթե համարենք, որ սա ճշմարտություն է), ու որ տեսնի, կոմպենսացիա կա, էլ խոսելու բան չեն ունենա, ու հանգիստ խղճով սի... կհեռանան: Շատ են անհանգստանում, կարան իրենց թալանած փողերով կոմպենսացնեն «վնասը», դրանց մտահոգ մաման:
> Ինձ թվում է, էս պահին անհրաժեշտություն կա Նիկոլի թիմին սատարելու, որ նյութական խնդիրներ հնարավորինս չունենան: Սա էլ լինկը՝
> https://civilcontract.am/Donation/Donation


Մի համարի սա իրենց պատասխան, այլ համարի «հետագայի մեջ հավատքի» հավաքագրում։ Ու այդ հավաքագրումը կարող է լինել ցանկացած ժամանակ, ոչ միայն այսօր կամ վաղը կամ մոտակա շաբաթվա ընթացքում։ Ու ըստ իս, կլոր թիվը ու ֆինասական աջակցություն ցուցադրելու պատրաստակամությունը ավելի լավ է արտահայտում աջակցության մասշտաբը քան սփյուռքից մի երկու ստորագրությունը...

----------


## Վիշապ

Դե անմիջական աջակցությունն էլ անմիջական «հավատքի» վկայություն ա, հետագա-մետագա չկա, էդ հաշվին վայթե սփյուռքահայերով լիքը փող ա արդեն բրդվել :Ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե անմիջական աջակցությունն էլ անմիջական «հավատքի» վկայություն ա, հետագա-մետագա չկա, էդ հաշվին վայթե սփյուռքահայերով լիքը փող ա արդեն բրդվել :Ճ


մի քիչ տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում... հա, անմիջական աջակցությունը անմիջական «հավատքի» արտահայտում ա, բայց մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում... ու եթե հետագա-մետագան չլիներ, այսօրն էլ վաբշե չէր լինի...

----------


## Յոհաննես

Տղեք,մեկ֊մեկ հրապարակ իջեք ու երեկոյան քաղաքով քայլեք։
ես ֆսյո էս թեմայում

----------


## Chuk

> Տղեք,մեկ֊մեկ հրապարակ իջեք ու երեկոյան քաղաքով քայլեք։
> ես ֆսյո էս թեմայում


Ապ ջան, ըդիգ նոռմալ է:

Դուխդ տեղը պահի: Բոլոր շերտերն էլ պիտի միանան: Առաջիկա օրերին անելիքներ կան օրինախախտ վարորդների դեմն առնելու: Երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում խնդիր կա նորմ միացած մասսային իրավագիտակից ու ընդհանրապես գիտակից դարձնելու, կրթելու: Ու էդ ամեն ինչին հասնելու համար հեղափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ քայլ ա: Նենց որ քայլ արա, դուխդ մի քցի )))

----------

ivy (26.04.2018), Mephistopheles (26.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (26.04.2018), Աթեիստ (26.04.2018), Արամ (26.04.2018), Արէա (26.04.2018), Արշակ (26.04.2018), Շինարար (26.04.2018), Վիշապ (26.04.2018), Տրիբուն (26.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն ժող ջան, մի միտք-առաջարկ ունեմ... խնդրում եմ մինչև քացով տփելը մինչև վերջ կարդաք, բայց սկզբից մի երկու տողով ներկայացնեմ մտքիս էությունը։ Էս հայվանների էժանագին «ապրիլին զբոսաշրջիկ չեկավ», «փողոցները աղտոտեցին», «տուժում են մեր խելացի ինվեստիցիաները» տիպի տրյուկները լրիվ չեզոքացնելու համար, առաջարկում եմ ֆինանսական հանգանակության խոստումների հարթակ ստեղծել ու ցույց տալ, որ այս շարժման հետևը լիքը ֆինանսական քյար բերող հավատ կա, ու որ մի քիչ «դիմանալու» հետևանքով ոչ միայն կունենաք հետագա կյանքի (ի տարբերություն գոյատևման) պոտենցիալ, այլ նաև ուղիղ իմաստով՝ ֆինանսական շահ։
> 
> Մնացածը շարադրում եմ որպես հեշտ քոփի-փեյսթ լինվող կոչ, որ հեշտ ՖԲ-տելեգրամներով տարածվի, թե համամիտ լինեք այս առաջարկիս հետ։ Մի քիչ հուզված եմ, եթե ուղղագրակամ/քերականական շտկումներ անեք՝ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։
> 
> 
> ***********************************************************
> *Կոչ ներկայիս ժողովրդական շարժման կազմակերպիչներին*


Հավես բան ես մտածել (ու մի ձև հուզիչ է, որ հուզված ես), ուղղակի կարծում եմ էս պարագայում ավելի ճիշտ կլինի որևէ լավ նախաձեռնության սկիզբ ինքնուրույն դնել և տեսնել, թե ով կմիանա դրան, այլ ոչ թե կոչեր ուղղել մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղից էլ լիքը անելիք ունեն։

----------


## Overdose

Ով ա գալիս էսօր իրիկունը հրապարակի խալու վրա հեղափոխական դրիֆտ անենք:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ով ա գալիս էսօր իրիկունը հրապարակի խալու վրա հեղափոխական դրիֆտ անենք:


Նման ապուշները շատ չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլի հարցարզույցը РБК-ին…

----------

Yevuk (26.04.2018), Գաղթական (26.04.2018), Ծլնգ (26.04.2018), Շինարար (26.04.2018), Վիշապ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հավես բան ես մտածել (ու մի ձև հուզիչ է, որ հուզված ես), ուղղակի կարծում եմ էս պարագայում ավելի ճիշտ կլինի որևէ լավ նախաձեռնության սկիզբ ինքնուրույն դնել և տեսնել, թե ով կմիանա դրան, այլ ոչ թե կոչեր ուղղել մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղից էլ լիքը անելիք ունեն։


Օքեյ․․․

Ծլնգ․ «Ժող ջան, մի հուզիչ բան ասեմ՝ ես հուզված եմ․․․ դրա համար եկեք իմ դախլա՝ խոստանալու, որ վաղվա Հայաստանին փող եք տալու․․․ հուզմունքիս ազիզ արև էսի ազգանվեր գործ ա»

Նիկոլ՝ հրապարակի բեմահարթակից․ «Ժող ջան, երևի տեսած կլինեք, որ ՖԲ-ում մի վայրըլ կոչ ա պտտվում՝ ստեղծել վաղվա Հայաստանին հանգանակման խոստումների հավաքագրման հարթակ։ Կարծում եմ սա լավ միտք է, ու ուզում ենք խնդրել, որ մեզ օգնեք այս հարթակը արագ ստեղծել․ ով ունի համապատասխան ծրագրավորման գիտելիք փորձ ու կարողություն, խնդրում ենք գալ իմ թիմակիցներից մեկի հետ խոսել։»

Քո կարծիքով սրանցից ո՞րն է էֆեկտիվը․․․ այս առաջարկի իրագործման միակ ձևը վայրլ կոչ ստեղծելն էր, որ չստացվի, թե Նիկոլենք հլը ղեկավարության չհասած արդեն սկսել են սփյուռքից փող մուրալ։ Ակումբում էլ այդ առաջարկս տեղադրելը նաև թեստ էր, թե ինչքանով է առաջարկս կենսունակ, այլ ոչ թե հուզիչ հուզմունքի արտահայտում։ Ու եթե Սերժն է այս օրերին իրա սխալը խոստովանելով հրաժարական է տալիս, ինձ ինչ է եղել, որ չխոստովանեմ, որ առաջարկս տապալվեց, ես սխալ էի ու կուրացած ինձ թվացյալ լավ մտքի ծանրության հուզմունքից․․․ հրաժարական չտամ էլի, բայց փորձեք ինձ ներել, խնդրում եմ։

----------

ivy (26.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նիկոլի հարցարզույցը РБК-ին…


30% լուրջ թիվ ա ասում...

Հորոխպեր, դու տնտեսագետ մարդ ես:
Քո մասնագիտական կարծիքը կհայտնե՞ս, թե արդյոք սա հնարավորա:
ՈՒ, եթե հա, ո՞նց ա դա հնարավոր:




> — В России есть бонусные карты, когда покупаешь что-то в магазинах и какой-то процент от покупок остается на балансе этой карты. Мы хотим сделать единую бонусную систему в платежной системе Армении — в такси, магазинах, сфере услуг. Некоторый процент годовых покупок будет копиться на вашем открытом банковском счете, который вы сможете забрать, когда захотите. Это нужно, чтобы покупатель был заинтересован в регистрации транзакций. Налоговые органы будут регистрировать эти транзакции и, соответственно, брать с них пошлину. Мы посчитали, что за год это привело бы почти к 30-процентному росту бюджета. Это означает повышение заработных плат, пенсий и так далее.

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 30% լուրջ թիվ ա ասում...
> 
> Հորոխպեր, դու տնտեսագետ մարդ ես:
> Քո մասնագիտական կարծիքը կհայտնե՞ս, թե արդյոք սա հնարավորա:
> ՈՒ, եթե հա, ո՞նց ա դա հնարավոր:


Էս տնտեսագիտության հետ կապ չունի, բայց անհնար բան չկա…

P.S. 30% շատ խելքին մոտ բան ա ասում, կարող ա մի բան էլ քիչ ա ասում, ուղղակի հիմա քննարկելու հավես չկա, քանի որ ընթացող պրոցեսներում երկրորդական հարց ա էս պահին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլի ասած էտ բյուջեի երկամուտների հետ կապված ․․․․

Ուրեմն, Հայաստանում հարկեր/ՀՆԱ հարաբերակցությունը հազիվ 22%-ա, որ ալամ աշխարհի մաշտաբով խայտառակ ցածր թիվ ա։ Շատ որ հեռու չգնանք, մեր նման Վրաստանում ու Մոլդովայում համախատասխանաբար 28% ու 35% ա։ Էս ուղակի սենց պարզ ու հասկանալի տվյալներ, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչքան պոտենցիալ կա մենակ էս մասով։

----------

Գաղթական (26.04.2018), Վիշապ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էլի «էն որ»-ների շարքից, բայց քաղաքականությունը դուրս չթափենք․․․․

էն որ ՀՀԿ-ի ներքին իշխանության պայքարը Կրեմլում ոչ-պաշտոնական հանդիպումներով ա հանգուցալուծվում

Ու էն որ որոշել էի այլևս անպատվություններ չասել, բայց՝ հողեմ ես ձեր աննասուն գլուխը

----------

Վիշապ (26.04.2018)

----------


## LU1

Ես մտահոգված եմ մեր կրթության համար եթե բարձրագույն է ապա ամեն ինչ պետք է համապատասխանի կուզեմ պայքարը  լինի ուսման մեջ սովորեն այն մարդիք որոնք իսկապես նպատակ ունեն կրթություն ստանալու:Շատ բաներ կան ասելու ուսման հետ կապված :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էլի «էն որ»-ների շարքից, բայց քաղաքականությունը դուրս չթափենք․․․․
> 
> էն որ ՀՀԿ-ի ներքին իշխանության պայքարը Կրեմլում ոչ-պաշտոնական հանդիպումներով ա հանգուցալուծվում
> 
> Ու էն որ որոշել էի այլևս անպատվություններ չասել, բայց՝ հողեմ ես ձեր աննասուն գլուխը


Ինչի՞ց ա էս պանիկան

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչի՞ց ա էս պանիկան


ո՞վ ա ասում որ պանիկա ա․ «չկա տենց բան»  :Smile: 

էն որ երկու տարբեր սուրհանդակներ են ուղարկվել՝ ոչ-պաշտոնական բանակցությունների, ու մինչև 25 րոպե առաջ ոչ մի կոնկրետիկա չկար ՀՀԿ-ից, բայց կարծես Կարապետյանը իր դիրքերը հաստատեց․․․
Շարմազանով՝ Կարապետյանը ունի ՀՀԿ-ի մանդատը բանակցել խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության կողմից։

----------


## Ծլնգ

արա բայց սրանք ինչքա՜ն քյալ են․․․ սրանց ամենաազդեցիկ մարդը էս պահին Արամյա՞նն էր, որ գա Մուդիս, Բլումբերգ, ներդրողներ քարոզի․․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> արա բայց սրանք ինչքա՜ն քյալ են․․․ սրանց ամենաազդեցիկ մարդը էս պահին Արամյա՞նն էր, որ գա Մուդիս, Բլումբերգ, ներդրողներ քարոզի․․․․


չէ, Արամյանին ճանաչելով կարամ ասեմ, որ ակտիվ ինքնագործունեությամբ ա զբաղված ... գլխից դուրս

----------


## Ծլնգ

> չէ, Արամյանին ճանաչելով կարամ ասեմ, որ ակտիվ ինքնագործունեությամբ ա զբաղված ... գլխից դուրս


հա՞ որ․․․ իմ աչքին Կարապետյանի գծի շարունակություն էր․․․ համ էլ՝ սենց անհեթեթ ի՞նչ ինքնագործունեություն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․ համ էլ՝ սենց անհեթեթ ի՞նչ ինքնագործունեություն


հենց էտ ա էլի .. ինքը միշտ անհեթեթ ինքնագործունեությամբ ա զբաղված, ու քանի որ համ էլ «խելացի» խոսել շատ ա սիրում, արդյունքում լիքը բլթնցնում ա

----------

Ծլնգ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

այ Տրիբուն ջան, մի հատ կուսակցություն չբացե՞նք, հելնենք լայն ճանապարհ․․․ սրանք վաբշե չեն կարում  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այ Տրիբուն ջան, մի հատ կուսակցություն չբացե՞նք, հելնենք լայն ճանապարհ․․․ սրանք վաբշե չեն կարում


Արի ավելի լավ ա կարգին ռեստորան բացենք՝ իրա սաունայով ....  :LOL:  Սրանք էտ էլ չեն կարում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վատը էն ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ում էնքան բութ են, որ իրոք չեն հասկանում պահի լրջությունը: Հատկապես ժիլետը ....

----------

Վիշապ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արի ավելի լավ ա կարգին ռեստորան բացենք՝ իրա սաունայով ....  Սրանք էտ էլ չեն կարում:


էտի կարող ա մենք էլ չկարողանանք․․․ Աթեիստը մի հատ որ եկավ` փակել կտա  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2018), Գաղթական (26.04.2018), Տրիբուն (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վատը էն ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ում էնքան բութ են, որ իրոք չեն հասկանում պահի լրջությունը: Հատկապես ժիլետը ....


ժիլետը ներդրումներից հարբել էր, հիմա էլ մանդատը լրիվ գլխին ա խփել․․․

----------

Տրիբուն (26.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նենց կտփեի էս համբալին ... 

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2018/04/2...-putin/2672499

----------

Rammstein (27.04.2018), Ծլնգ (26.04.2018), Վիշապ (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նենց կտփեի էս համբալին ... 
> 
> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2018/04/2...-putin/2672499


Ինչի՞ց ա էս պանիկան  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ Կարապետյանի ու 4 տարվա մոմենտով, ասում եմ, գտի «մշտապես բնակության» իրավաբանական սահմանումը (ԸՕ, հոդված 80 կետ 2), ու կտեսնես որ դա իրականում ոչ թե 4 տարի է, այլ 2, էն էլ ոչ անընդմեջ։


ըհը, էս էլ Կարապետյանի 4-տարվա մոմենտով լեգիտիմիզացիան

----------


## Վիշապ

Պուտինին տղա՞ ա կանչել, բա ասում էին դրսից տղա մենակ հեղափոխականներն են կանչում :Ճ
Ինձ թվում է, սուտ է, որ Սերժը ընհատակից սրանց կառավարելու է, սրանք արդեն Սերժին ներսից մերժել են: Պուտինն էլ Սերժին թաշկինակի պես փոխել ա ԿԿ-ով: Իսկ ԿԿ-ն էլ ուրախությունից ծակերը կորցրել ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ըհը, էս էլ Կարապետյանի 4-տարվա մոմենտով լեգիտիմիզացիան


Բա ո՞նց իմանանք, որ 2016-ին կեղծ տեղեկանքով չի դառել վարչապետ: Իրենց ձեռն ա, սաղ արխիվները կարան կեղծեն ու պարզվի, որ ԿԿ-ն սաղ կյանք Հայաստանից դուրս չի էլ եկել ու ոչ մի բիզնես էլ չունի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պուտինին տղա՞ ա կանչել, բա ասում էին դրսից տղա մենակ հեղափոխականներն են կանչում :Ճ
> Ինձ թվում է, սուտ է, որ Սերժը ընհատակից սրանց կառավարելու է, սրանք արդեն Սերժին ներսից մերժել են: Պուտինն էլ Սերժին թաշկինակի պես փոխել ա ԿԿ-ով: Իսկ ԿԿ-ն էլ ուրախությունից ծակերը կորցրել ա:


ավելի ողբալի ա վիճակը, Վիշապ ջան․․․ Սերժին քցելը Կարապետյանը կարեցավ, բայց ՀՀԿ-ն իր շուրջ կոնսոլիդացիայի համար Պուտինի մատնիքը պաչեց։ Եթե ՀՀԿ-ն մինչև այսօր մենակ կաշառքով ընտրված քաղաքական ուժ էր, ապա այսօրվանից սկսած բացահայտ հակահայկական կազմակերպություն ա։ Ու սրան ներսից տրոհել ա պետք․․․

----------

Mr. Annoying (26.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (26.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բա ո՞նց իմանանք, որ 2016-ին կեղծ տեղեկանքով չի դառել վարչապետ: Իրենց ձեռն ա, սաղ արխիվները կարան կեղծեն ու պարզվի, որ ԿԿ-ն սաղ կյանք Հայաստանից դուրս չի էլ եկել ու ոչ մի բիզնես էլ չունի:


Ճիշտն ասած 2016-ին նշանակման վրա օրենքի ուժը իմ համար մի քիչ մութ ա․․․ անցումային դրույթներով այնքան էլ հասկանալի չի, թե 2016-ի ԸՕ-ն է որոշիչը, թե 2011 ԸՕ-ն, ու ինչքան գիտեմ, 2011 ԸՕ-ում «մշտապես բնակությունը» ընդհանրապես սահմանված չի, ու այդ պահանջը շատ հնարավոր է օրենքի ուժ չունենար այն ժամանակ։ Ամեն դեպքում 2016-ը արդեն անցած գնացած ա․․․

----------


## Interdenominational

Ինչքան էի ուզում չներքաշվել ինձ համար անըմբռնելի քաղաքական անօգուտ քննարկումների մեջ:

Սոցցանցերի հերոսների "փոխհրաձգությունները" բակային  նստարանները իրավմամբ սեփականաշնորհած տատիկների քննարկումներից այն կողմ չեն անցնում: Փաստորեն ամեն մեկս հմուտ դիվանագետ ենք, ամեն մեկս՝ բանիմաց վերլուծաբան: Քաղաքագետ: Էքսպերտ: Չգիտեմինչ:
Մեր բնածին հայկական չտեսությունն է խաթարիչը, թե "ժողովրդավարությունը" որպես հայհոյված տերմին անտեսելը... համենայն դեպս համատարած էյֆորիյան հասուն, գիտակից հեղափոխությունից չզատելու մեր տաղանդը առնավազն...ծափահարության է արժանի: Ու ծափահարում ենք: Փաշինյան Նիկոլը գիտակցում է պահի լրջությունը: Կարապետյան Կարենը ավելի քան գիտակցում է: Իսկ մենք ցնծում ենք պաշտոնական մասը թողնելով իրենց՝ որովհետև մեզ այլևս "թույլատրված է" բանավոր մերժել սերժերին, մերժել սերժանմաններին, ինքներս մեր համարձակությունից գոտեպնդվելով՝ մերժել մեզ դեռևս անհայտ, բայց կարծեցյալ վնասատուներին: Հայ ենք: Ու մյուսներն էլ հայ են, առնավազն՝ հայրենասեր, այլ քաղաքացիությամբ, այլ երկրներից, պաշտպանված այլ օրենքներով, որոնք չեն առարկում էթնիկական կազմերին "մերժելու" ում ուզում են: Ու մերժում են կոտրտված հայերենով, ոգևորված: Ոչինչ, որ ԶԼՄների օբյեկտիվներից դուրս՝ մերոնք են հավաքում աղբը...ամեն ցույցերից հետո՝ ուղղակիորեն և այլաբանորեն: Սա ի միջի այլոց: 
Բայց ամեն օրվա վերջը՝ հետևություն ու անալիզ է և Փաշինյանի (ու անտես կորդինացնողների համար), և Կարապետյանի (ու անտես կորդինացնողների համար) :

Հայաստանի հեռավոր գյուղի բնակիչը չգիտի "իսպանական փարոսի" հայտնի անեկդոտը: Բայց գիտի Պուտինի մասին:
Բայց դրա փոխարեն ստորջրյա խութերի մասին տեղյակ են և բազմաչարչար Փաշինյանը, և մտազբաղ Կարապետյանը: Վայ նրան ով Հայաստան Նավը արկածխնդրության կտանի: Փարոսը անհրաժեշտություն չէ: Բայց... չեղած տեղը՝ ՓԱՐՈՍ Է:

Այդպիսի բաներ....

----------


## Գաղթական

Քանի անգամ ա մեր պատմության մեջ եղել, որ երկրի ղեկավարները, իրենց աթոռը փրկելու համար, սեփական ժողովրդի վրա դրսից ուժեր են կանչել:
Յըխք արա` դավաճան բտ-ք:

Կրկնվեմ` Նիկոլին, անկախ արտահերթ ընտրությունների արդյունքից, ազգային հերոսի կոչումա պետք տալ:

Հ.Գ. Ա դե հո զոռով չի` տոչնի Մոնթենա )))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հ.Գ. Ա դե հո զոռով չի` տոչնի Մոնթենա )))


...չնայած, որ Մոնթեն կոտրտված հայերենով էր խոսում, իսկ աղբը այլաբանորեն Նիկոլնա հավաքում...

----------


## Gayl

> Քանի անգամ ա մեր պատմության մեջ եղել, որ երկրի ղեկավարները, իրենց աթոռը փրկելու համար, սեփական ժողովրդի վրա դրսից ուժեր են կանչել:
> Յըխք արա` դավաճան բտ-ք:
> 
> Կրկնվեմ` Նիկոլին, անկախ արտահերթ ընտրությունների արդյունքից, ազգային հերոսի կոչումա պետք տալ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ա դե հո զոռով չի` տոչնի Մոնթենա )))


Հերոսացնելու համար դեռ շատ շուտ է: Թող լինի իշխանություն, գործ անի նոր հետո պատմության մեջ անունը ոսկե տառերով գրենք:

----------

Ծլնգ (27.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էհ․․․ վերջին հույսն ունեի, որ Կարապետյանը գտնելու է լաբիրինթոսից ճիշտ ելքն (pun intended!) ու ունենալու է տղամարդկային (ոչ-գենդերացած) ռիսկը այդ ելքի ճամփին կանգնելու․․․ բայց բոլոր ձևերով արդարացրեց իր բրենդը՝ ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչ է, այլ ռուսական ոճի քյալ մենեջեր

----------

Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էհ․․․ վերջին հույսն ունեի, որ Կարապետյանը գտնելու է լաբիրինթոսից ճիշտ ելքն (pun intended!) ու ունենալու է տղամարդկային (ոչ-գենդերացած) ռիսկը այդ ելքի ճամփին կանգնելու․․․ բայց բոլոր ձևերով արդարացրեց իր բրենդը՝ ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչ է, այլ ռուսական ոճի քյալ *մենեջեր*


Մենեջեր ․․․․ գերագնահատում ես։ Շարքային փող հաշվող: Գազի տրուբեն չի կարա մենեջեր ունենա։

----------

Ծլնգ (27.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հերոսացնելու համար դեռ շատ շուտ է: Թող լինի իշխանություն, գործ անի նոր հետո պատմության մեջ անունը ոսկե տառերով գրենք:


Արտահերթ ընտրություններից հետո ինքն իշխանություն կլինի, թե ոչ՝ դեռ ժամանակը ցույց կտա:

Բայց էդ սաղ մի կողմ՝ տղեն մի եքա ընդարմացած ու միակողմանի կենակցումից վաղուց արդեն հաճույք էլ չստացող ժողովուրդ արթնացրեց ու պետության, ազգի համար ամեն ինչ նոր էջից սկսելու հնարավորություն ստեղծեց:
Հիմա թե էդ հնարավորությունն ինչպես կօգտագործվի՝ իրենից չի կախված..
այսինքն՝ միայն իրենից չի կախված

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մենեջեր ․․․․ գերագնահատում ես։ Շարքային փող հաշվող: Գազի տրուբեն չի կարա մենեջեր ունենա։


«*ռուսական ոճի քյալ* մենեջեր»-ի թավատառ մասը բաց ես թողել․․․

տխուր ա․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ․․․ Արմեն Սարգսյանը մեկից մեկ բնակման մասով համապատասխանում ա (քաղաքացիության մոմենտը դեռ ոնց որ թե խառն ա)


ըհըն․․․ փաստորեն քաղաքացիության մոմենտն էլ պարզաբանվեց․․․ քյասա լեգիտիմության հարց այլևս օրակարգում չկա

----------


## varo987

> Նիկոլի ասած էտ բյուջեի երկամուտների հետ կապված ․․․․
> 
> Ուրեմն, Հայաստանում հարկեր/ՀՆԱ հարաբերակցությունը հազիվ 22%-ա, որ ալամ աշխարհի մաշտաբով խայտառակ ցածր թիվ ա։ Շատ որ հեռու չգնանք, մեր նման Վրաստանում ու Մոլդովայում համախատասխանաբար 28% ու 35% ա։ Էս ուղակի սենց պարզ ու հասկանալի տվյալներ, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչքան պոտենցիալ կա մենակ էս մասով։


Մոլդովայի ՀՆԱ-ն 6,75միլիարդա Հայաստանինը 10,55.
 Բայց էտ ջանդամը կարևորը որ իրանք ճիշտ եվրոպական ուղղություն են ընտրել ու կպած  կոմունիզմ  կներեք դեմոկրատիա են կառուցում:
Մնումա միջազգային օֆիսներում աշխատող տոպ կլասսի մենեջերների խորհդով Հարկ/ՀՆԱ հարաբերության սարքեն 90տոկոս ու սաղ լավ կլինի:
Հարկ եթե չեն կարում հավաքան կարան ՀՆԱ-ն իջացնեն մինչև 3միլիարդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Այ մոտ էս կարգի գրագետ ա մեր կառավարությունն ու ՀՀԿ-ն  :LOL:  

Բայց սա սիրո ու հանդուրժողականության հեղափոխություն ա ․․․․

----------

Ծլնգ (27.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

«Ռուսաստանը, ինչպես միջազգյին իրավունքը հարգող պետություն․․․․ »  :LOL:  աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------

Yevuk (29.04.2018), Աթեիստ (27.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս պահիս ԿԿ-ն նոր անուն ունի, ռյուկզակ  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

"Մայիսմեկյան Հեղափոխություն" - լավ ա հնչում  :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> "Մայիսմեկյան Հեղափոխություն" - լավ ա հնչում


«զարթոնքի ապրիլ»-ը իմ ականջաին ավել լավ ա նստում․․․ կամ էլ «մեկամսյա հեղափոխություն»՝ հուսալով, որ մայիսի մեկը վերջն ա, ոչ թե երրորդ սկիզբը․․․

----------


## ivy

Ֆեյսբուքյան մեմերը սպանում են․ էս ինչ կրեատիվ, հումորով ազգ ենք, հլը էն մնացած արժանիքները չեմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.04.2018), Ուլուանա (27.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆեյսբուքյան մեմերը սպանում են․ էս ինչ կրեատիվ, հումորով ազգ ենք, հլը էն մնացած արժանիքները չեմ ասում


Մորթենի սարքածը տեսե՞լ ես: Նույնիսկ օտարխզգիներն են միանում

----------

ivy (27.04.2018), Ծլնգ (27.04.2018), Ուլուանա (27.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Մորթենի սարքածը տեսե՞լ ես: Նույնիսկ օտարխզգիներն են միանում


Չէ, մոտդ կա՞ դրած, հիմա նայեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մորթենի սարքածը տեսե՞լ ես: Նույնիսկ օտարխզգիներն են միանում


լավ էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդ կա ֆեյսբուք չունի ․․․ մի երկու լավ բան ստեղ դրեք, ուրախանանք, էլի

----------

Ծլնգ (27.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդ կա ֆեյսբուք չունի ․․․ մի երկու լավ բան ստեղ դրեք, ուրախանանք, էլի


Կոմպ հետս չի: Որ հասնեմ Կոպենհագեն, կդնեմ լավերը

----------


## Gayl

> Արտահերթ ընտրություններից հետո ինքն իշխանություն կլինի, թե ոչ՝ դեռ ժամանակը ցույց կտա:
> 
> Բայց էդ սաղ մի կողմ՝ տղեն մի եքա ընդարմացած ու միակողմանի կենակցումից վաղուց արդեն հաճույք էլ չստացող ժողովուրդ արթնացրեց ու պետության, ազգի համար ամեն ինչ նոր էջից սկսելու հնարավորություն ստեղծեց:
> Հիմա թե էդ հնարավորությունն ինչպես կօգտագործվի՝ իրենից չի կախված..
> այսինքն՝ միայն իրենից չի կախված


Էէէ եղբայր դու հլա ասա վարչապետ կլինի? Հլա պատկերացրա ոչ ոք չնտրվի, երկրորդ անգամ քվեարկեն ու էլի ոչ ոք չնտրվի ու Գաղթական ախպեր նորից ընտրություններ ու վատն էնա, որ էդ ընթացքում ԿԿ_ն լինելու ա վարչապետի ժպ:
Ոպշմ Գաղթական ջան ժողովուրդն ապացուցեց, որ չի վախենում ու պատրաստ է փողոց դուրս գալ, իսկ մնացածի պատասխանատուն միայն Նիկոլնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոմպ հետս չի: Որ հասնեմ Կոպենհագեն, կդնեմ լավերը


Բա դու Երևան չէի՞ր գնում

----------


## ivy

> Մարդ կա ֆեյսբուք չունի ․․․ մի երկու լավ բան ստեղ դրեք, ուրախանանք, էլի


Էս պահին աչքովս ընկածը  :Smile:  Հետո էլի կդնեմ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.04.2018), Ծլնգ (27.04.2018), Ուլուանա (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էէէ եղբայր դու հլա ասա վարչապետ կլինի? Հլա պատկերացրա ոչ ոք չնտրվի, երկրորդ անգամ քվեարկեն ու էլի ոչ ոք չնտրվի ու Գաղթական ախպեր նորից ընտրություններ ու վատն էնա, որ էդ ընթացքում ԿԿ_ն լինելու ա վարչապետի ժպ:
> Ոպշմ Գաղթական ջան ժողովուրդն ապացուցեց, որ չի վախենում ու պատրաստ է փողոց դուրս գալ, իսկ մնացածի պատասխանատուն միայն Նիկոլնա:


Ինչ որ հիմա Կարեննա անում, մեղմ ասած, սրիկայությունա:
ՈՒ ճիշտ ես, կարան տենց 2 անգամ պռավալ տան ու իրանք մնան:

Էդ դեպքում ավելի տհաճ կլինի իհարկե, բայց ոչ աշխարհի վերջը:
Քանի որ էլի ժողովուրդը կստիպի, որ Նիկոլի առաջարկած բարեփոխումներն անեն ընտրական օրենսգրքում ու 10.000 բաժանողներին էլ օդ կհանեն:

Թե էն վախտ ամենաթողության ու «մեկա բան իի փոխվի» մթնոլորտի պատճառով մարդիկ շատ բանի վրա աչք էին փակում, հիմա արդեն տենց չի լինելու:

----------


## ivy



----------

Alphaone (28.04.2018), Srtik (28.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Ուլուանա (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մարդ կա ֆեյսբուք չունի ․․․ մի երկու լավ բան ստեղ դրեք, ուրախանանք, էլի


Երևանում
֊ Նիկոլ... Նիկոլ... Նիկոլ...
Գյումրիում
֊Նիգոլ... Նիգոլ... Նիգոլ...
Վանաձոր
-Ա Նիկոոոոոլ... Ա Նիկոոոոոլ... Ա Նիկոոոոոլ...

(c) Shushan Harutyunyan


Հ.Գ. ինձ ամենաշատը Գալուստ դը Բալզակի մեմերն են բացում ))

----------

Alphaone (28.04.2018), ivy (27.04.2018), Srtik (28.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Մորթենի սարքածը տեսե՞լ ես: Նույնիսկ օտարխզգիներն են միանում


Էդ էլ դնենք էստեղ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.04.2018), Ծլնգ (27.04.2018), Ուլուանա (27.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էէէ եղբայր դու հլա ասա վարչապետ կլինի? Հլա պատկերացրա ոչ ոք չնտրվի, երկրորդ անգամ քվեարկեն ու էլի ոչ ոք չնտրվի ու Գաղթական ախպեր նորից ընտրություններ ու վատն էնա, որ էդ ընթացքում ԿԿ_ն լինելու ա վարչապետի ժպ:
> Ոպշմ Գաղթական ջան ժողովուրդն ապացուցեց, որ չի վախենում ու պատրաստ է փողոց դուրս գալ, իսկ մնացածի պատասխանատուն միայն Նիկոլնա:


Չեմ կարծում, որ տենց բան անեն։ ՀՀԿ-ականների մեծ մասը ուզում ա ինչքան կարա երկար դեպուտատ մնա։ Իսկ նոր ԱԺ ընտրություններով ոչ մի գառանտիա չկա, որ հենց իրանք կլինեն, լիքը ուրիշ ՀՀԿ-ական կա, որ ուզում դառնա դեպուտատ, ներառյալ ռյուկզակի մտերիմ շրջապատը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

«չէին սպասումի»-ի 2015-ին Նիկոլենց այցելության վիդեոն նոր աչքովս ընկավ․․․ երեխաների պատերը ի՜նչ լավն են  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ կարծում, որ տենց բան անեն։ ՀՀԿ-ականների մեծ մասը ուզում ա ինչքան կարա երկար դեպուտատ մնա։ Իսկ նոր ԱԺ ընտրություններով ոչ մի գառանտիա չկա, որ հենց իրանք կլինեն, լիքը ուրիշ ՀՀԿ-ական կա, որ ուզում դառնա դեպուտատ, ներառյալ ռյուկզակի մտերիմ շրջապատը։


Ուրեմն պիտի ընտրեն ԿԿ ին, չվախենան մի ողջ ազգի ցասումից, մտածեն, որ ԿԿ_ն ավելի ուժեղ պապայա քան ՍՍ_ն: Ոպշմ չստացվելու մասին չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ ու չստացվելու տարբերակ չկա:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն պիտի ընտրեն ԿԿ ին, չվախենան մի ողջ ազգի ցասումից, մտածեն, որ ԿԿ_ն ավելի ուժեղ պապայա քան ՍՍ_ն: Ոպշմ չստացվելու մասին չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ ու չստացվելու տարբերակ չկա:


Էտ ուրեմն պիտի ՀՀԿ խմբակցությունը ծերից ծեր հերոինի պերեդոզի տակ լինի, որ դուխները էտքան հերիքի…  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (27.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ որ հիմա Կարեննա անում, մեղմ ասած, սրիկայությունա:
> ՈՒ ճիշտ ես, կարան տենց 2 անգամ պռավալ տան ու իրանք մնան:
> 
> Էդ դեպքում ավելի տհաճ կլինի իհարկե, բայց ոչ աշխարհի վերջը:
> Քանի որ էլի ժողովուրդը կստիպի, որ Նիկոլի առաջարկած բարեփոխումներն անեն ընտրական օրենսգրքում ու 10.000 բաժանողներին էլ օդ կհանեն:
> 
> Թե էն վախտ ամենաթողության ու «մեկա բան իի փոխվի» մթնոլորտի պատճառով մարդիկ շատ բանի վրա աչք էին փակում, հիմա արդեն տենց չի լինելու:


Դե դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ Նիկոլն ա պատասխանատուն, եթե էսքանն արեց ուրեմն պոչից չպիտի խռովի:

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ ուրեմն պիտի ՀՀԿ խմբակցությունը ծերից ծեր հերոինի պերեդոզի տակ լինի, որ դուխները էտքան հերիքի…


Ուզում ես ասես, որ հերոինի հետ հեչ կապ չունեն?:ճճ

----------


## ivy



----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա դու Երևան չէի՞ր գնում


Երևանում եմ, բայց հեսա էլի հետ եմ գնում

----------


## Sagittarius

էս ավտոերթը շատ ճիշտ էր. Երևան-Գյումրի-Վանաձոր եռանկյան մեջ ընկած ողջ ժողովրդին ևս մեկ անգամ մոբիլիզացնում ա Մայիսի 1-ից առաջ.

----------

ivy (27.04.2018), Ծլնգ (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

ՄերժիրՍերժին ֆեյսբուքյան էջից․




> ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻՆԵՐ,
> Հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանում ստեղծված իրավիճակը և ռիսկերը, քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության երկօրյա դադարի ընթացքում առաջարկում ենք կատարել հետևյալ քայլերը.
> 
> 1. աշխատել ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորների հետ՝ բացատրելով նրանց իրավիճակը և ընտրողների ակնկալիքները ԱԺ-ում մայիսի 1-ին նախատեսված քվեարկությունից:
> 
> 2. Ձեր ձայնը տեղ հասցնել էլեկտրոնային փոստի «ռմբակոծման» հայտնի մեթոդով, որն իրենից ներկայացնում է բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների կողմից զանգվածային նամակային գրոհ:
> 
> Յուրաքանչյուր անհատ պետք է նամակներ ուղղի ՀՀ ազգային ժողովի բազմաթիվ պատգամավորների, որոնց էլեկտրոնային փոստի հասցեները կարող եք գտնել http://parliament.am/deputies.php?lang=arm հղումով՝ մուտք գործելով պատգամավորի էջ (կենսագրության բաժնի վերևի հատվածի վերջին տողը): Հնարավորության դեպքում, խնդրում ենք merjirserjin.18@gmail.com հասցեով նաև տեղեկացնել, թե քանի պատգամավորի եք ուղղել նամակ:
> 
> ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.04.2018), Ծլնգ (27.04.2018), Ուլուանա (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Յուրաքանչյուր անհատ պետք է նամակներ ուղղի ՀՀ ազգային ժողովի բազմաթիվ պատգամավորների, որոնց էլեկտրոնային փոստի հասցեները կարող եք գտնել http://parliament.am/deputies.php?lang=arm հղումով՝ մուտք գործելով պատգամավորի էջ (կենսագրության բաժնի վերևի հատվածի վերջին տողը): Հնարավորության դեպքում, խնդրում ենք merjirserjin.18@gmail.com հասցեով նաև տեղեկացնել, թե քանի պատգամավորի եք ուղղել նամակ:


Էս էլ հանրապետականների իմեյլները․

speaker@parliament.am, vahram.baghdasaryan@parliament.am, gagik.melikyan@parliament.am, samvel.aleksanyan@parliament.am, k.adzhemyan@parliament.am, ashotyan@parliament.am, avagyan@parliament.am, grigor.avalyan@parliament.am, ashot.arsenyan@parliament.am, hayk.babukhanyan@parliament.am, karen.bekaryan@parliament.am, hakob.beglaryan@parliament.am, jemma.baghdasaryan@parliament.am, artashes.geghamyan@parliament.am, a.gevorgyan@parliament.am, nahapet.gevorkyan@parliament.am, araik.grigoryan@parliament.am, m.grigoryan@parliament.am, rafik.grigoryan@parliament.am, margarit.yesayan@parliament.am, shirak.torosyan@parliament.am, karen.karapetyan@parliament.am, harutyun.karapoghosyan@parliament.am, gevorg.kostanyan@parliament.am, hakob.hakobyanr@parliament.am, mihran.hakobyan@parliament.am, arkadi.hambardzumyan@parliament.am, knyaz.hasanov@parliament.am, andranik.harutyunyan@parliament.am, aram.harutyunyan@parliament.am, econom@parliament.am, vahan.harutyunyan@parliament.am, araik.hovhannisyan@parliament.am, arpine.hovhannisyan@parliament.am, rustam.makhmudyan@parliament.am, arsen.mikhaylov@parliament.am, gem07@parliament.am, murad.muradyan@parliament.am, ruzanna.muradyan@parliament.am, knahapetyan@parliament.am, hermineh.naghdalyan@parliament.am, samvel.nikoyan@parliament.am, eduard.sharmazanov@parliament.am, shushan.petrosyan@parliament.am, mihran.poghosyan@parliament.am, arman.sahakyan@parliament.am, g.sahakyan@parliament.am, nairi.sahakyan@parliament.am, arman.saghatelyan@parliament.am, alik.sargsyan@parliament.am, avet.sargsyan@parliament.am, sargsyan.artak@parliament.am, robert.sargsyan@parliament.am, shushan.sardaryan@parliament.am, sedrak.saroyan@parliament.am, feliks.tsolakyan@parliament.am, farmanyan@parliament.am, gagik.tsarukyan@parliament.am, enfiajyan@parliament.am, argam.abrahamyan@parliament.am, napoleon.azizyan@parliament.am, arayik.aghababyan@parliament.am, nora.arustamyan@parliament.am, vanik.asatryan@parliament.am, sergey.bagratyan@parliament.am, vardan.bostanjyan@parliament.am, vardevan.grigoryan@parliament.am, ishkhan.zakaryan@parliament.am, nz@parliament.am, ararat.zourabyan@parliament.am, shaqe.isayan@parliament.am, vahan.karapetyan@parliament.am, vardan.ghukasyan@parliament.am, hrant.madatyan@parliament.am, artur.manukyan@parliament.am, davit.manukyan@parliament.am, melik.manukyan@parliament.am, marina.margaryan@parliament.am, mikael.melkumyan@parliament.am, tatyana.mikaelyan@parliament.am, hakob.nazaryan@parliament.am, tigran.urikhanyan@parliament.am, gevorg.petrosyan@parliament.am, karine.poghosyan@parliament.am, luiza.sargsyan@parliament.am, merouzhan.simonyan@parliament.am, tigran.stepanyan@parliament.am, iveta.tonoyan@parliament.am, gevorg.gorgisyan@parliament.am, artak.zeynalyan@parliament.am, mane.tandilyan@parliament.am, edmon.marukyan@parliament.am, aram.sargsyan@parliament.am, a.rustamyan@parliament.am, aghvan.vardanyan@parliament.am, armen.babayan@parliament.am, andranik.karapetyan@parliament.am, armenuhi.kyureghyan@parliament.am, romik.manukyan@parliament.am, suren.manukyan@parliament.am

----------

Գաղթական (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նիկոլի ուսապարկը, Քիմն ու ՀՀԿ տատիկը

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ հանրապետականների իմեյլները․


Վայ հորս արև ․․․ ես էլ հատիկ հատիկ բռնել քոփի եմ արել  :LOL:  Մի քիչ շուտ դնեիր էլի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սաշա Գրեյը ողջունել է հեղափոխությունը (սարքած չի, անձամբ ստուգել եմ իր ինստագրամի օֆիցիալ պրոֆիլում).

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի ջրաչափի պատմություն (սարքած չի)․

----------

Lusina (27.04.2018), Smokie (28.04.2018), Tiger29 (27.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Յոհաննես (27.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ապ ջան, ըդիգ նոռմալ է:
> 
> Դուխդ տեղը պահի: Բոլոր շերտերն էլ պիտի միանան: Առաջիկա օրերին անելիքներ կան օրինախախտ վարորդների դեմն առնելու: Երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում խնդիր կա նորմ միացած մասսային իրավագիտակից ու ընդհանրապես գիտակից դարձնելու, կրթելու: Ու էդ ամեն ինչին հասնելու համար հեղափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ քայլ ա: Նենց որ քայլ արա, դուխդ մի քցի )))


Չուկ ջան ինչ խոսք դուխս իրոք ընկածա,հարց չկա իմ տարաձայնությունները շարժման հետ կարող եմ մի կողմ դնել ու շարունակել մասնակցել երթերին և հանրահավաքներին,բայց ես չեմ ուզում էմոցիաներին տրվենք ու կորցնենք իրականության զգացումը: Ես դեմ էի Նիկոլը վարճապետությանը,բայց էսօր նույնը լսեցի հանրապետականների կողմից ու հա,եթե պետք լինի էս պարագայում էլ էլի իմ պատկերացումները մի կողմ կթողնեմ ու իրա վարչապետության համար էլ կպայքարեմ:
Ես ստեղ ոչ մի անձնական շահ չեմ հետապնդում,որ ուժն էլ լինի դրանից իմ ծրագրերը չեն փոխվի,ես անկեղծ մտածում եմ երկրի մասին ու դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ սթափ գնահատվի իրավիճակը:Ռոմանտիզմը գեղեցիկ է,բայց քաղաքականության մեջ անհեռանկարային:
Հ.Գ Քո կարծիքը իմ համար իրոք կարևոր է ու իրոք մի հատ պետք է գարեջրվել:

----------

Ծլնգ (27.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չուկ ջան ինչ խոսք դուխս իրոք ընկածա,հարց չկա իմ տարաձայնությունները շարժման հետ կարող եմ մի կողմ դնել ու շարունակել մասնակցել երթերին և հանրահավաքներին,բայց ես չեմ ուզում էմոցիաներին տրվենք ու կորցնենք իրականության զգացումը: Ես դեմ էի Նիկոլը վարճապետությանը,բայց էսօր նույնը լսեցի հանրապետականների կողմից ու հա,եթե պետք լինի էս պարագայում էլ էլի իմ պատկերացումները մի կողմ կթողնեմ ու իրա վարչապետության համար էլ կպայքարեմ:
> Ես ստեղ ոչ մի անձնական շահ չեմ հետապնդում,որ ուժն էլ լինի դրանից իմ ծրագրերը չեն փոխվի,ես անկեղծ մտածում եմ երկրի մասին ու դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ սթափ գնահատվի իրավիճակը:Ռոմանտիզմը գեղեցիկ է,բայց քաղաքականության մեջ անհեռանկարային:
> Հ.Գ Քո կարծիքը իմ համար իրոք կարևոր է ու իրոք մի հատ պետք է գարեջրվել:


Յոհաննես, առաջարկում եմ կամ հստակ միտք շարադրել, որպեսզի քննարկվի, որ համ կասկածներդ հաստատվեն կամ փարատվեն, համ էլ «ռոմանտիկաներիս» ուղեղին էլ հասցնես Նիկոլի վարճապետությունից մեր երկիր առաջ ծառացած պոտենցիալ վտանգները: 
Կամ էլ՝ դեպրեսիայի ու վատ կանխազգացումների մասին կարող ես կիսվել «Հոգեբանություն» կամ «Բժշկություն» բաժիններում: Թե չէ սենց անորոշ մեսիջ ես գրում, որ ի՞նչ անես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ի՞նչ վատագույն սցենարներ եք պատկերացնում, օրինակ՝
1. ԿԿ-ները մայիսի մեկին պրովակացիա էն անում ու արտակարգ դրություն սահմանում անորոշ ժամանակով, արտակարգ դրության ժամանակ ԱԺ ընտրություններ տեղի չեն ունենում, ու եթե իրենք հաջողեն պահպանել արտակարգ դրությունը, կարող են երկար մնալ ներկա կոնֆիգուրացիայով, ու կեցցե դժոխքը
2. Մի ձև ԱԺ շենքը պաշտպանելով, հանրապետականները ընտրում են ԿԿ-ին, ժողովուրդը նորից փողոցները փակում է, ԿԿ-ն մի երկու օրից հրաժարական է տալիս, մի շաբաթից նույն կերպ հանրապետականները ընտրում են խոսքի ԷՇ-ին, ու տենց շարունակ, մինչև կամ հանրապետականների ձայները նվազագույնի շեմից իջնեն, կամ ժողովուրդը դավադիդ ու ցրվի, կամ գրոհի ԱԺ շենքը ու սաղին սամասուդ անի, կամ պաժառ տա ԱԺ շենքը
3. ??

----------


## Գաղթական

Գյումրեցիք երթերի ժամանակ գերեզմանների մոտով են անցել ու գոռացել «Միացեք։ Միացեք։ Ինչխ քվեարկել եք, էդպես էլ էկեք մերժեք»
(c)

----------

Gayl (28.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Կամ ԿԿ_ն դառնում ա վարչապետ, ԱԺ_ն մերժում ա ներկայածված ծրագիրը ու պառլամենտը ազատվում ա:
Կամ 2 ամգամ վարչապետ չի ընտրվում ու նորից ԱԺ_ն ազատվումա:
Նոր ընտրություններ, նոր մարդիկ ու էական չի ԷՇ ով, թե առանց ԷՇ կարևորը ԷՇ_ը ու իրա նմանները վստահ լինեն, որ պաշտոն չունենալու դեպքում չեն դատվի կամ չեն աղքատանա:

----------


## Gayl

Էս անտեր օրենքի մեջ մի բան չեմ ջոկում: Վարչապետի ներկայացված ծրագիրը մերժվում ա ու պառլամենտը ազատվումա օրենքի ուժով, բայց խի ԱԺ_ն ու ոչ թե վարչապետը? Չէ որ ես եմ ընտրել ԱԺ_ն ու իմ ընտրածն ավելի մեծ դեր պիտի ունենա քան իմ ընտրածի ընտրածը:

----------


## Gayl

Արտակարգ դրության պահը բացառենք, որովհետև սաղս էն մտքին եմք, որ ավելի լավա բաց ձեռներով ծեծ ուտենք քան մեկ մարդ զոհվի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս անտեր օրենքի մեջ մի բան չեմ ջոկում: Վարչապետի ներկայացված ծրագիրը մերժվում ա ու պառլամենտը ազատվումա օրենքի ուժով, բայց խի ԱԺ_ն ու ոչ թե վարչապետը? Չէ որ ես եմ ընտրել ԱԺ_ն ու իմ ընտրածն ավելի մեծ դեր պիտի ունենա քան իմ ընտրածի ընտրածը:


Առանց ԱԺ կառավարություն չկա, նոր ընտրություններից հետո կառավարությունը ֆուկ ա լինում ու նոր կառավարություն պիտի ընտրվի։ Եթե կառավարության ծրագիրը մերժվում ա, ուրեմն քարկապ ընկած ԱԺ ա, որ նենց կառավարություն ա ընտրել, ով չի կարում իր ծրագիրը համաձայնեցնի ԱԺ-ի հետ, ու ավելի լավ ա ժողովուրդը նոր ԱԺ ընտրի, քան քարկապ ընկած վիճակը շարունակվի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Յոհաննես, առաջարկում եմ կամ հստակ միտք շարադրել, որպեսզի քննարկվի, որ համ կասկածներդ հաստատվեն կամ փարատվեն, համ էլ «ռոմանտիկաներիս» ուղեղին էլ հասցնես Նիկոլի վարճապետությունից մեր երկիր առաջ ծառացած պոտենցիալ վտանգները: 
> Կամ էլ՝ դեպրեսիայի ու վատ կանխազգացումների մասին կարող ես կիսվել «Հոգեբանություն» կամ «Բժշկություն» բաժիններում: Թե չէ սենց անորոշ մեսիջ ես գրում, որ ի՞նչ անես:


սիրո հեղափոխություն, Վիշապ ջան, հանդուրժողականության․․․ բաց ձեռքերի  :Wink:

----------

Վիշապ (28.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ջան, ամեն ինչն էլ ատ լավ ա լինելոը.. հանրապետականները լավ կանեն դաս քաղեն ու յան տան, մանավանդ կկ-ն` սովետական ուղեղով, ժիլետով գազպրոմի հաշվապահը... էդ հիմարի ուղեղին հլա չի հասել ինչ ա կատարվում, իրա կարճ պելքով ռուսների հետ, որ խոսել ա կարծում ա մարդիկ պտի մտածեն վսյո "վերևից իրան են նշանակել"... 

ժողովուրդն էսի իրա ձեռով ա արել... ինքն ա փոխել, որ իրա ուզած մարդուն դնի ոչ թե ով պատահի...

----------

Ռուֆուս (28.04.2018), Վիշապ (28.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> սիրո հեղափոխություն, Վիշապ ջան, հանդուրժողականության․․․ բաց ձեռքերի


Հա, մոռացել եմ գրել՝ Յոհաննես *Ջան*։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

էսի ոչնչացրեց...

Ասումա՝ Ծառուկյանը զանգելա Սերժին ասելա՝ դոդը դու ես..

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, մոռացել եմ գրել՝ Յոհաննես *Ջան*։


այ աբրիս․․․․ թե չէ ոսկե նահանգի տված կոմբիկորմը վատնում ես․․․ միկրոագրեսիաներ, բան․․․ հաշվի չես առնում, եղբայր  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ընդունակ են սթափ դատելու ու իրավկճակը վերլուծելու՝ գտնվելով իշխանական թևում, ես չեմ նախանձում՝ անկեղծ:

Հիմա ի՞նչ անեն էս մարդիկ:
Տենցա ստացվել, որ ժամանակին ՀՀԿ-ն են ընտրել:
Էսօր ոչ էնա շարունակեն մնալ, ոչ էնա՝ դուրս գան ու մեկ ուրիշ կուսակցություն մտնեն:

Ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ միակ ելքը իրենք իրենցով նոր կուսակցություն ստեղծելն ա, կամ մնալ ու պայքարել ՀՀԿ-ի ներսում բարեփոխումների ու կեղտից մաքրման համար:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ հորս արև ․․․ ես էլ հատիկ հատիկ բռնել քոփի եմ արել  Մի քիչ շուտ դնեիր էլի


Կներես ։))
Ի դեպ ցուցակում ոնց որ թե ոչ միայն հանրապետականներ են. կարելի է միջից ընտրել, թե կոնկրետ ում գրել, անունները երևում են։
Իմ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ անհատական նամակները` կոնկրետ հասցեատիրոջով ու հենց իր անունը/ազգանունը ներառող, շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ են, քան ընդհանուր գրած նամակները` միանգամից բոլորին ուղարկվող։ Ինձ թվում է, արժի ցուցակից մի քանի հոգու ընտրել ու իրենց առանձին-առանձին նամակներ գրել` ամեն նամակում կոնկրետ պատգամավորի անունը գրելով, որ մարդ զգա` հենց իրեն ես դիմում, այլ ոչ թե մի ընդհանուր` բոլորին. վերջինս գուցե ընդհանրապես չկարդացվի էլ։

----------

Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի պահ պատկերացրեցի, որ Լֆիկն իր է-մէյլը բացելու ձևը վերջապես սովորելա, նստած հերթով բոլոր նամակները կարդումա ու արտասվում...

----------

ivy (28.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.04.2018), Tiger29 (28.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Աթեիստ (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներես ։))
> Ի դեպ ցուցակում ոնց որ թե ոչ միայն հանրապետականներ են. կարելի է միջից ընտրել, թե կոնկրետ ում գրել, անունները երևում են։
> Իմ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ անհատական նամակները` կոնկրետ հասցեատիրոջով ու հենց իր անունը/ազգանունը ներառող, շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ են, քան ընդհանուր գրած նամակները` միանգամից բոլորին ուղարկվող։ Ինձ թվում է, արժի ցուցակից մի քանի հոգու ընտրել ու իրենց առանձին-առանձին նամակներ գրել` ամեն նամակում կոնկրետ պատգամավորի անունը գրելով, որ մարդ զգա` հենց իրեն ես դիմում, այլ ոչ թե մի ընդհանուր` բոլորին. վերջինս գուցե ընդհանրապես չկարդացվի էլ։


Ճիշտ ես։ Էտքանը չէի մտածել։ 

Բայց երեք թե չորս խմբով եմ գրել ու Ելքի պատգամավորներին հանել եմ։

----------

ivy (28.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես։ Էտքանը չէի մտածել։ 
> 
> Բայց երեք թե չորս խմբով եմ գրել ու Ելքի պատգամավորներին հանել եմ։


Ինչ միջի այլոց - ալամ աշխարհում պետական ոլորտի, հատկապես պառլամենտի, էլեկտրոնային հասցեները ստանդարտացվում ա։ Ասենք անուն.ազգանուն@parliament.am: Կրկնվողի դեպքում, ասենք նաեվ մանդատի համարը։ Մերոնց մոտ, ահագին պատգամավոր ոնց ուզել ա դրել ա, ասենք gem07  :Jpit: ) արդեն պուպսիկ, փիսիկ, քաջարի կարգի հասցեներ էի սպասում  :Jpit: ) 

Արա, ու էտ պատգամավորների ցուցակը որ հատ հատ բացում ես, վախից քաքում ես տակդ .... ինչեր ասես որ չեն անի պատգամավորները դեբիլացած .... 

Բայց .... սեր եվ հանդուրժողականություն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

P.S. Օդանավակայանում եմ, սպասում եմ Երեվան թռիչքիս։ Կեցցե' Մայիսի մեկը  :Jpit: ) Վերջին անգամ յոթ տարեկանում եմ մայիսմեկյան պառադի մասնակցել։

----------

Gayl (28.04.2018), ivy (28.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.04.2018), Rammstein (29.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Աթեիստ (28.04.2018), Գաղթական (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (28.04.2018), Հայկօ (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Վիշապ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչ միջի այլոց - ալամ աշխարհում պետական ոլորտի, հատկապես պառլամենտի, էլեկտրոնային հասցեները ստանդարտացվում ա։ Ասենք անուն.ազգանուն@parliament.am: Կրկնվողի դեպքում, ասենք նաեվ մանդատի համարը։ Մերոնց մոտ, ով ոնց ուզել ա դրել ա, արդեն պուպսիկ, փիսիկ, քաջարի կարգի հասցեներ էի սպասում ) 
> 
> Արա, ու էտ պատգամավորների ցուցակը որ հատ հատ բացում ես, վախից քաքում ես տակդ .... ինչեր ասես որ չեն անի պատգամավորները դեբիլացած .... 
> 
> Բայց .... սեր եվ հանդուրժողականություն։


Դեռ ահագին էժան ենք պրծել..
Ազնվությամբ ես սպասում էի, թե mail.ru, rambler.ru կարգի հարթակներում էլ կարողա հասցե լիներ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լավ հոդված ա։ 

http://hetq.am/arm/news/88130/mi-dar...skhanatun.html

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2018), Գաղթական (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մարդիկ վերաբերմունք են գրում, ու նաև իրարից «դու ո՞ւմ կողմից ես» պարզաբանումներ են պահանջում․․․ ասի ես էլ գրեմ վերաբերմունքս թավշյա հեղափոխության նկատմամբ, մեկ էլ տեսար ինչ-որ մեկին նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր եղավ․․․  Բայց մի քիչ երկար է լինելու, ու սա էլ է պատճառը, որ այս թեմաներով նախընտրում եմ շատ չխոսել․ դժվար է սենց բաները առանց լոլո թվալու կարճ փոխանցելը։

Նայեք․․․ ինչո՞վ են հաջողակ երկրները տարբերվում անհաջող երկրներից։ Այս վերջերս Սիրիայի շուրջ մի սենց զրույց այստեղ գնաց, Տրիբունն էլ, որպես Սիրիայի անհաջողությունների մեջ մեկ մարդուն (Ասադին) մեղադրելու կարծիքի հակադրություն, մի գրքի մասին էր նշել, ու կարծես դրա անմիջապես նախորդ գրառման մեջ էլ «Ծլնգի մեթադաբանություն» էր հիշատակել։ Ու այդ գիրքը իսկապես լավ գիրք է, ու ես էլ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաք, գոնե «երկրներին հաջողակության» շուրջ առաջատար տնտեսական կարծիքներին տեղյակ լինելու համար։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ այդ գիրքն էլ ու բազում այլ տնտեսական տեսություններն ու մոտեցումները մի քիչ շատ են ջուր ծեծում ու ավելի շատ սիմպտոմների հետևից են ընկած, քան սկզբնապատճառների։

Նախորդ պարբերության հարցիս հետ կապված մեկ այլ հարց բարձրացնեմ․ ո՞րն է եկրի ամենաթանկ ռեսուրսը։ Որոշները կարծում են որ դա բնական պահածոներն են, որոշները՝ աշխարհագրական դիրքը, մյուսները՝ մշակույթը, այլոք՝ պատմությունը, կլիմայական պայմանները և այլն և այլն։ Հիմա իմ խորին համոզմամբ, երկրի ամենաթան ռեսուրսը դա իր քաղաքացու կյանքն է։ Ոչ թե քաղաքացիության ինստիտուտի իմաստով, ոչ թե մարդաքանակ, ազգական պատկանելիությունը կամ որևէ այլ բանի, այլ շատ տարրական՝ թե իչքան է մարդու կյանքը թանկ այդ երկրում։ Ֆինանսիստները շատ պարզ ձև ունեն գնահատելու առաջին հայացքից գին չունեցող բաները՝ ազատ շուկայի բորսան։ Հիմա պատկերացնենք, թե սահմանում ենք մի ինդեքս, որը չափում է, թե երկրում ինչքան է գնահատվում քաղաքացու՝ շարքային բնակչի իմաստով, կենսաբանական կյանքը։ Կոնկրետ թիվը շատ կարևոր չի, բայց կարող ենք եզրակացություններ անել, թե որ երկրում է այս ինդեքսը բարձր լինելու, ու որ երկրում՝ ցածր։ Ասենք Սիրիայում այն կլինի շատ ցածր, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում՝ բարձր, աֆրիկյան երկրների մեծամասնությունում այն կլինի ավելի ցածր քան եվրոպական երկրների մեծամասնությունում և այլն։ Ու իմ նեղ խելքով, այս մարդու կյանքի գնի ինդեքսը կլիներ երկրի տնտեսական հաջողակ լինելու պոտենցիալի շատ լավ չափորոշիչ, եթե ոչ ամենալավը։

Հա, կան երկրներ, որոնք առաջ են գնում նավթի հաշվին, կամ զբոսաշրջիկային դրախտ լինելով, կամ որևէ այլ նյութական կամ աշխարհա-կլիմայական ռեսուրսների պատճառով, բայց եթե չկա մարդու կյանքի թանկություն, ապա այդ երկրները դատապարտված են սննկությանը՝ լայն իմաստով։ Ու սրան կարելի է պատմական անկյունից էլ դիտել ու տեսնել, որ շատ ու շատ դեպքերում մարդու կյանքի էժանությունն է գերտերություններ քանդել կամ մասնատել։ Ու նաև իմ խորին համոզմամբ, Սովետը փլվեց ոչ թե տնտեսական, կամ իդեոլոգիական, կամ միջէթնիկ խնդիրների պատճառով, այլ որովհետև մարդուս կյանքը գին չուներ այդ երկրում։ Ու նույն պատճառով էլ Ռուսաստանն է դատապարտված, քանի շրջանառության մեջ են «գեյրոպաներն» ու «պետքարաններում սատկացնելու» գաղափարները։ Շատերս սիրում ենք համեմատություններ անցկացնել հրեաների և Իսրայելի հետ։ Ու հարցնում ենք ինքներս մեզ՝ էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ կես դարի պատմություն ունեցող երկիրը տենց արագ թափ առավ, ու դարձավ աշխարհի առաջատար գիտատեխնիկական երկրներից մեկը, էլ չասած հզոր զին ուժի։ Ու շատ ենք սիրում խմորել «ԱՄՆ-ն օգնեց», «Գերմանիայի տված ռեպարացիաները օգնեցին», «համաշխարհային հրեայությունը օգնեց» ու նման տիպի պարզունակ մտքերը։ Բայց էլի իմ անձնական համոզմամբ՝ Իսրայելը դառավ այսօրվա Իսրայելը, որովհետև քաղաքացու կյանքը գնահատվում է ամենից բարձր։ Իսրայելը այն երկիրն է, որ թշնամու կողմից պատանդ վերցված իր մեկ շարքային զինվոր-քաղաքացու  համար պատրաստ է հարյուրավոր իր բռնած բարձրաստիճան պատանդների հետ փոխանակել․․․ ի դեպ, զինվորի կյանքի մասին մի կարճ կողմնակի բան պատմեմ։ Մի 15-20 տարի առաջ լրիվ հանկարծակի մի ամերիկյան հաղորդում էր աչքովս ընկել, որը պատմում էր երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի խաղաղ օվկիանոսի թատրոնի պատերազմական պատմության մասին։ Ու մի հոյակապ համեմատություն էին բերել․ նույն կադրում ցուցադրել էին ամերիկացի ու ճապոնիայի շարքային զինվորների, ու մեկ առ մեկ ավելացնում էին տարբեր տվյալներ՝ միջին քաշը, միջին բոյը, միջին զինվածությունը, և այլն։ Ու ամենավերջին համեմատականը հետևյալն էր․ ամերիկացին՝ expects to return home, ճապոնացին՝ doesn't expect to return home։ Մի այլ կարգի վատ էի եղել․․․ այս մեկ հանգամանքը հոյակապ բացատրում է երկրի ռազմական դոկտրինան, չե՞ք գտնում։ Եթե դու քո զինվորին պատրաստվում ես հետ բերել, այլ ոչ թե օգտագործում ես որպես թնդանոթի միս, ապա մոտեցումներդ էլ լրիվ ուրիշ են, զենքդ էլ լրիվ ուրիշ է, ռազմավարությունն ու մարտավարությունդ էլ են լրիվ ուրիշ։ Այ սրա պատճառով էլ է Իսրայելի բանակը հզոր։ Ու սրա պատճառով էլ է, որ ինքնասպան ահաբեկչությունը կարող է կարճաժամկետ նվաճումների բերել, բայց երկարատև կտրվածքով անհույս մոտեցում է։

Վերադառնանք մարդու կյանքի գնին ու Հայաստանին․․․ երբ փոքր էի, քեռիս մի պատմություն էր ծիծաղելով պատմում, որ սովետական հին ժամանակներով (60-ականներ) մի հեռավոր ինչ-որ բարեկամ Բաքվից մեքենա էր գնել, ու քշելով բերել էր Հայաստան։ Լրիվ անփորձ վարորդ լինելով՝ ճանապարհին ահագին պատահարների մեջ էր ընկել։ Ու ասում էր, որ Ադրբեջանում մի 10 մարդ տակը գցեց, վրեն գումարային հարյուր ռուբլի էլ չէր նստել, իսկ Հայաստանում մեկին տակն էր գցել՝ հազարներով հազիվ տակից դուրս եկավ։ Ո՛չ, Հայաստանը երբեք էլ չի «ադրբեջանանա», որովհետև ինչքան էլ գետնին ընկած չլինենք, չեմ կարծում թե երբեք էլ հայի կյանքի գինը այդքա՛ն կընկնի։ Բայց վերջին 30 տարիների ընթացքում գրեթե միտումնավոր հայաստանցու կյանքի գնի անկման քաղաքականություն էր վարվում Հայաստան երկրում։ Ու այո՛, այս իմաստով «ադրբեջանացման» ուղու վրա էինք կանգնած։ Հայս հայիս ստրուկն էր դարձել, ու գաղափարական, կամ փողի, կամ որևէ այլ նվաճման համար տալիս իրար սատկացնում էինք։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ սա արտահոսքին նպաստող ամենամեծ գործոններից մեկն էր․ «անկախ» Հայաստանում մարդու կյանքի գինը ավելի ցածր էր՝ բացասական տրենդով, քան նույնիսկ սովետական Հայաստանում․․․ մի լրիվ աբսուրդ իրավիճակ։

Վերջապես վերադառնամ ներկայիս ներքաղաքական վիճակին․․․ ակումբում մի քանի պատրվակներով նշել եմ, որ ես հեղափոխական չեմ իմ բնույթով։ Ոչ թե այն իմաստով, որ ըմբոստ չեմ, այլ որովհետև չեմ հավատում հեղափոխական գործընթացների միջոցով ձեռքբերումների արդյունավետությանը։ Կոպիտ ասած, հարյուր հեղափոխությունից մեկն է բերում մնայուն արժեքների փոփոխության, այլ ոչ թե դառնում օպորտունիստների բուծարան։ Բայց իհարկե պետք է խոստովանել, որ այդ հարյուրից մեկը լինում է աշխարհ-փոխող։ Ու այս շարժման սկզբնական փուլում ինձ համար նշանները ավելի բացասական էին, քան դրական, ու դրա մասին նշել էի սկզբից։ Իմ աչքին իրավիճակը թվում էր սպիտակ-սևությանը ավելի նպաստող, քան փարատող։ Մարուքյանի այն «երրորդ տարբերակի» հարցազրույցն էլ բերել էի, քանի որ այդ ժամանակ իմ մոտ էլ դեռ այս շարժումը պառակտող տպավորություն էր թողնում (ու նաև այն պատճառով, որ Մարուքյանը շեշտադրում էր, որ ամեն մարդ միակն է, ու այդ մարդու կյանքը կարևոր է․ ինքը սա ասում էր այն իմաստով, որ ճգնաժամի խորացումը հնարավոր է բերի ղեկավարության կասեցնող քայլերի՝ մարդկային զոհերով, բայց ամեն դեպքում արտահայտում էր իմ «մարդու կյանքի գինը պիտի բարձր լինի» դիրքորոշման արձագանքը)։ Բայց այդ իրավիճակը փոխվեց․․․ չգիտեմ, նրանից էր որ ավելի շատ թափ հավաքեց շարժումը, թե նրանից էր, որ Նիկոլը գնալով ավելի արխային դարձավ, կամ կազմակերպչականությունը բարձրացավ, թե որևէ այլ բան, բայց կոնկրետ տրենդ սկսվեց, ոչ թե նվեր-փուչիկ, «ոստիկան, մենք քեզ սիրում ենք» տիպի բաներ, այլ կոնկրետ «հանդուրժողականություն» գիծը դարձավ շատ ավելի ուժեղ, քան հակա-սերժականությունն ու հակա-ՀՀԿանությունը։ Ու հիմա մի քիչ զարմանում եմ, թե ինչո՞ւ ամենասկզբից էլ դա չէր արվում․․․ բայց երևի շարժման սկզբանական փուլում դժվար էր կառավարելը պոռթկացող հույզերը, ու համ էլ հակա-սերժականությունը ավելի լավ է մարդ հավաքում, քան հանդուրժողականությունը։

Հիմա ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե Նիկոլն ինչ մոտեցում ունի իմ բարձրացրած հարցերի վերաբերյալ ու որդյոք իր համար «սեր ու հանդուրժողականությունը» միմիայն միասնականության գործիք է, թե իսկապես մարդու կյանքի գնի բարձրացման ծրագիր։ Ինքն առաջին ասուլիսներից մեկում ասեց, որ իրեն ոգևորում են Նելսոն Մանդելան (շատ) ու Չե Գևարան (քիչ)։ Չե-ն, իմ կարծիքով, թյուրիմացություն է ու զուտ «ռոմանծիկ» հեղափոխականություն, բայց այդպիսի մեթոդներն էլ են ուժեղ գործիք՝ ռոմանտիկ ջահելության հավաքագրելու գործում։ Բայց մանդելայականության գործոնը ինձ հուշում է, որ Նիկոլը գոնե ճիշտ մոտեցումներ ունի, նույնիսկ եթե դրա հարատև տնտեսական պոտենցիալը ամբողջությամբ չի ըմբռնում։ Բայց կան նաև որոշ ազդարարներ Նիկոլի հռետարաբանության մեջ, որ դեռ մի քիչ կասկածի տակ են դնում իր մոտեցումները․․․ դրանց մասին չխորանամ։ Նիկոլի անձը ինձ համար այս պահին այս շարժման երկրորդական մասնիկ է։ Հա, միգուցե հենց իր կազմակերպչականությունն ու պայծառ մտքերն էին, որ հեղափոխությունն այսքան հաջողակ դարձրեցին, բայց դա արդեն այնքան էլ կարևոր չի։ Էականը այն է, որ այս շարժման վերջնական հաղթանակը կբերի Հայաստանում մարդու կյանքի գնի կտրուկ բարձրացման ու դրական տրենդի, իսկ այս շարժման գլուխն ու երաժշտության պատվիրատուն Նիկոլն է։

Նիկոլի վարչապետության մասին ես էլ լիիիիիիիիիիքը վերապահումներ ունեմ, ինչպես նաև այս շարժմամբ Նիկոլի անձնավորման մասին էլ։ Ու շատ հավանական եմ գնահատում, որ Նիկոլի ժամանակավոր վարչապետությունից հետո լինելու են քաղաքական ճգնաժամերի մի քանի փուլեր, մի քանի արտահերթ ընտրություններ և այլն։ Ու ամեն դեպքում լավ հեղափոխական դեռ չի նշանակում՝ լավ կառավարիչ, այն էլ Հայաստանի նման բարդ ռեալպոլիտիկ պահանջող երկրի համար (Մանդելայի գործը շատ ավելի հեշտ էր այս առումով, նույնիսկ ապարտեիդի ժառանգի պայմաններում)։ Բայց այս շարժման հաղթանակի կարևորության մեջ սա էլ էական չէ, ըստ իս։ Այս շարժման հաղթանակը, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, բերելու է մարդուն ստարացնող ու շարքային մարդու կյանքի դեվալվացիայի արդեն համարյա 30 տարի շարունակվող գրեթե հետևողական քաղաքականության վերջին։ Իսկ մարդու կյանքի գնի բարձրացումից ավելի հարատև ու հեռանկարային գործոն երկրի հաջողակ լինելու համար ես չգիտեմ։ Հակառակի դեպքում, եթե չհաղթեց շարժումը, ինչն այս պահին ես գնահատում շաաաաաաաաաաատ անհավանական, ապա հնարավոր է ունենանք բավական երկարատև դեպրեսիվ մթնոլորտ, ու առնվազն ևս մեկ սերնդի հույսերի հիմնովին խափանում, ինչը ոչ մի ձևով չի կասեցնելու մարդու կյանքի գնի շարունակական անկումը։

Զրույցներ սկսեցին Հայաստանից արտագաղթած հայերի վերադառնալու մասին․․․ չեմ սիրում ճիշտն ասած այս թեմաներով խոսել, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում խոսակցությունները գործողությունների հետ կապ քիչ են ունենում։ Բայց այստեղ կարևոր եմ համարում սրա մասին էլ նշելը։ Եթե իմ տեսած գործոնները այս շարժման մեջ իրական են, ապա ինձ համար էլ դա կլինի մի ահռելի իմպուլս «դեպի տուն»։ Հանրապետականների Հայաստանը տիպիկ եվրասիական երկիր էր․․․ լրիվ Բելառուս, Ռուսաստան ու Ղազախստան-Ղրղստան՝ ոչ միայն պետականության ու տնտեսության, այլ նաև մարդու կյանքի գնի տեսանկյունից։ «Սիրո ու հանդուրժողականության» հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանն ունի գերհզոր պոտենցիալ․․․ իրապես՝ աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկրներից մեկը լինելու կարգի ներուժ։ Այս պարագայում սիմվոլիկ է այն մի երիտասարդ կնոջ մեկ բառով պատասխանը լրատվամիջոցների հարցին, թե ինչպես է իրեն զգում ակտիվ հեղափոխական եկրի պայմաններում՝ ապահով։ Այս շարժմամբ կերտված եկրում ունենալու ենք սիրված ու չսիրված քաղաքական գործիչներ, Նիկոլին մեծարելու ենք ու քրֆելու ենք, կուսակցությունները ստեղծվելու են ու լուծարվելու են, բայց երբ «սիրո ու հանդուրժողականության» շարժումն քո երկրում հաղթանակած է, այլևս ոչ ոք, ոչ Ռուսաստանը, ոչ էլ թուրք ու շուն-շանորդին կարող են առևանգել ժողովրդի այդ ապահովության զգացողության պարտատիրությունը։ Մարդուս գինն է բարձրանալու․․․ թեկուզ պատերազմ էլ լինի, զինվորը բնազդաբար իմանալու է, որ իր կյանքից թանկ գործոն չկա, որ իր հետևը հզոր պետականությամբ երկիրն է կանգնած, ոչ թե թայֆականությունն ու պառակտումը։ Պատերազմին էլ մասնակցելու ենք ոչ միայն ազատամարտիկի կորովով, այլ նաև հզոր հիմունքների վրա հիմնված ռազմա-մարտավարությամբ։ Ու որ իմանամ, թե իմ երեխաների կյանքը թանկ է գնահատվում, ինձ այս աշխարհում էլ ի՞նչ է պետք․․․ 

Ինչքան էլ անհավանական չլիներ, այս շարժումը իմ ոչ-հեղափոխական բնույթին հարյուրից հենց այն մեկն է երևում այս պահին։ Դեյվիդ Միտչելի «Cloud Atlas»-ից հիշո՞ւմ եք․ 

_And how did Union aim to xtract these … alleged “ills” of our state?_
Revolution.
․․․․․
_Fantasy. Lunacy._
All revolutions are, until they happen, then they are historical inevitabilities.

Հիմա մտացածին, թե հանգամանքների բերմամբ, այս հեղափոխությունն ունի իմ կարծիքով մի ահռելի չարորակ ուռուցքի հաջողակ վիրահատության հավանականություն։ Ուրեմն՝ հաղթելո՜ւ ենք։

----------

ivy (28.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.04.2018), Ruby Rue (28.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Արշակ (28.04.2018), Գաղթական (28.04.2018), Հայկօ (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Վիշապ (28.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Առանց ԱԺ կառավարություն չկա, նոր ընտրություններից հետո կառավարությունը ֆուկ ա լինում ու նոր կառավարություն պիտի ընտրվի։ Եթե կառավարության ծրագիրը մերժվում ա, ուրեմն քարկապ ընկած ԱԺ ա, որ նենց կառավարություն ա ընտրել, ով չի կարում իր ծրագիրը համաձայնեցնի ԱԺ-ի հետ, ու ավելի լավ ա ժողովուրդը նոր ԱԺ ընտրի, քան քարկապ ընկած վիճակը շարունակվի։


Կարան նաև վարչապետի հարցում սխալվեն ու որպեսզի քարկապ վիճակ չլինի նոր վարչապետ ընտրեն: 
Էս սահմանադրությունն ոնց որ իրանց հագով կարած շոր լինի: 
Ոպշմ հույս ունենանք նոր լեգիտիմ իշխանություն կունենանք ու օրենքները կծառայեն ի օգուտ ժողովրդի, ոչ թե կգրվեն անհատների համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծլնգ  :Love:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ծլնգ եղբայր, նշածներիցդ թերևս հենց «բնական պահածոներ»-ովա, որ Հայաստանը հարուստա )))

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարան նաև վարչապետի հարցում սխալվեն ու որպեսզի քարկապ վիճակ չլինի նոր վարչապետ ընտրեն: 
> Էս սահմանադրությունն ոնց որ իրանց հագով կարած շոր լինի: 
> Ոպշմ հույս ունենանք նոր լեգիտիմ իշխանություն կունենանք ու օրենքները կծառայեն ի օգուտ ժողովրդի, ոչ թե կգրվեն անհատների համար:


Հա բայց, նայի, եթե խորհդարանում մեծամասնություն ունեցող ուժը վստահ է, որ ընտրություններին նորից իրեն են ընտրելու, ապա ունի լծակներ այս վարչապետի վրա։ Ու վարչապետն էլ պիտի այդ մեծամասնությանը ինչ-որ չափով ենթակա լինի։ Իսկ եթե մեծամասնությունը այլևս չունի ժողովրդի մեծամասնության սատարումը, ավելի լա՞վ չի ցրել այդ ԱԺ-ն։ Հա, իդեալական չի իհարկե, բայց կառավարությունն էլ պիտի ինչ-որ չափով պաշտպանված լինի ԱԺ-ից, որ ոնց ուզեն, երբ ուզեն չցրեն։ Իհարկե երկրորդ հարցն է, որ ներկայիս սահմանադրությամբ վարչապետը աստծո նվերի լիազորություններ ունի․․․

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհաննես, առաջարկում եմ կամ հստակ միտք շարադրել, որպեսզի քննարկվի, որ համ կասկածներդ հաստատվեն կամ փարատվեն, համ էլ «ռոմանտիկաներիս» ուղեղին էլ հասցնես Նիկոլի վարճապետությունից մեր երկիր առաջ ծառացած պոտենցիալ վտանգները: 
> Կամ էլ՝ դեպրեսիայի ու վատ կանխազգացումների մասին կարող ես կիսվել «Հոգեբանություն» կամ «Բժշկություն» բաժիններում: Թե չէ սենց անորոշ մեսիջ ես գրում, որ ի՞նչ անես:


Վիշապ ջան,իմ գրածը բնական է,գիտես խի՞,որովհետև ես մտահոգված եմ երկրի ապագայով ու մասնակցելով երթերին ու հանրահավաքներին տեսել եմ մի շարք թերություններ,քո ասածը նույնպես բնական է,գիտես խի՞,որովհետև լայվով ամեն ինչ չի երևում եղբայր:
Հստակություն մտցնենք.
Մասնակիցների մասին:Ես ուսանող եմ Վիշապ ջան,ես մեր երիտասարդության հետ ամեն օր շփվում եմ ու գիտեմ էս մարդիկ ինչ էին ուզում էս շարժումից:Էս մարդիկ չեն ուզում պռոստը դասի նստեն ու էս շատ լավ առիթ էր,էս մարդիկ ժամանցի կարիք ունեն եղբայր,հասկանում ե՞ս,էս մարդկանց տղա-աղջիկ կպցնելա պետք:Էս ամենը բնական կլիներ,եթե առաջին տեղում լիներ պայքարը,որ իրոք պայքարի համար դուրս եկած լինեին ու մնացածը հետևանք լիներ:
Հետո. Հրապարակում և երթերի ժամանակ տեսել եմ մարդկանց,ովքեր 10,000ով ՀՀԿ-ին են ընտրել ու վստահ եմ,իրանցից շատերը էլի կվերցնեն ու էլի կընտրեն,իրանցից բացի տեսել եմ ՀՀԿ-ի համար տասովկա արած մարդկանց,որ եթե իրանց լավ ախպերը զանգի,իրանք էլի տասովկա կանեն:
Էս ընթացքում տեսա հազարավոր մարդկանց,ովքեր եկել էին միացել էին շարժմանը,որ իրենց մանկական երազանքները իրականացնեն:
Ու ստեղ ամենակարևոր բաներից մեկը էնա,որ լավ էլ տեղյակ եմ,թե ոնց են դպրոցներում դասադուլ կազմակերպել:Էս շատ նման է ընտրությունների ժամանակ տնօրեններին ներգրավելու մեջ,բայց ստեղ ոչ թե տնօրենների միջոցով է արվել,այլ որոշ դասատուների և աշակերտների,այսինքն էլի էն գաղափարը չկա,զուտ ասելով ու շահագրգռելով:
Աղբի,համարները հանած ավտոմեքենաների,խմած ավտոմեքենան վարող վարորդների մասին էլ չգրեմ:Էն դեմից մեռա ասելով,որ էս պետք է պրոցես լինի ու պետք է շարժման կազմակերպիչները էդ հասցնեն ժողովրդին,բայց խույ:Եղբայր,ես գիտեմ,որ մենք Հայաստանն ենք ու չէի սպասում,որ ցույցերին նորվեգացիները պետք է մասնակցեն,բայց եթե էս կարևորագույն պահերին թքած ունենանք գաղափարական պայքարի մասին դժվար թե մի բան փոխվի: 
Նիկոլի վարչապետության մասին:
Մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ,որ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեմ իրա նկատմամբ,էդ վերաբերմունքս ձևավորվել է իրա քաղաքական անցյալով,բայց էդ մի կողմ դնենք ու խոսենք բուն էս դեպքերի մասին:
Սկզբնական շրջանում ամեն ինչ լավ էր ընթանում,բայց հետո մի քանի անգամ շատ լուրջ հիասթափեցրեց:Իմ ու կարծում եմ շատերի համար սերժի հրաժարականը անսպասելի էր,ըստ իս աշխարհի ամենադեմոկրատ երկրում անգամ 100.000(էսքան չկային) ցուցարարների համար նախագահը հրաժարական չէր տա,եթե անգամ նախագահը տար,սերժը հաստատ չէր տա:Ստեղ մենք տեսնում ենք,որ ինչպես միշտ արևմուտքի պետքը չենք,իսկ ռուսաստանը էդ շրջանում չեզոքություն էր պահպանում ու ըստ իս հենց սերժի կռուգը իրան չաջակցեց ու էս ամենը Նիկոլ եղբայրը գիտեր:Ամեն ինչ փոխվեց,երբ ԿԿ-ն եկավ ու արդեն չունենք չեզոք ռուսաստան,իսկ Նիկոլը իր ամբողջ կյանքով ամենառուսամետ գործիչներից մեկն է,ստեղ ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ մտածեմ,բայց Նիյոլը արդյո՞ք դեմ կգնա ռուսաստանին,կամ եթե անգամ դեմ կգա,էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ կլինի:Ես արևմտամետ դիրքորոշում ունեմ ու  պետք է ռուսաց ցարի տիրապետությունից դուրս գանք,բայց ստեղ պետք է հաշվի առնել մեր աշխարհաքաղաքական դիրքը,ըստ իս նախ պետք է հարևանների հետ հարաբերությունները բարելավել,հետո նոր մտածել ռուսաստանին գրողի ծոցը ուղարկելու մասին:Հակառակ դեպքում չափազանց ծանր օրեր են սպասվում մեզ,իսկ մենք գնում ենք երթերի ու հանրահավաքների,մենք լայվով չենք նայում հեռավոր աշխարհներից:
Հետո. Նիկոլի կողքը կանգանծ է Սասունը,ինքը շատ քիչ է տարբերվում հհկ-ի որոշ գործիչներից ու եթե ասեսք,որ իշանության գալուց հետո ինքը կփոխվի,ապա ես կքուանշեմ:Իմ պայքարի հիմքում եղել է տգիտության,բեզպրիդելի դեմ պայքարը,ես պայքարել եմ,որ օրենքը լինի բոլորի համար:
Ինձ չդզեց,որ ՀՅԴ-ի ու ԲՀԿ-ի հետ հանդիպումները չեղան լրագրողների առաջ,եթե էլի ՀՅԴ-ն պետք է իշխանություն լինի ու Լևոնը մնա նախարար,ապա ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի իմ պայքարը:Եթե Գագը էլի շարունակելու է իր բեզպրիդելը,եթե փոխվելու են որոշ անուններ ու հիմքում բան չի փոխվի,ապա ի՞նչ պայքար,եղբայր:
Ես չեմ ուզում Ուկրաինայի օրին ընկնենք ու դրա համար ամեն ինչ պետք է կշռադատված լինի:
Ժողովրդի առաջ ելույթ ունենալը ու երկիր կառավարելը շատ տարբեր բաներ են,ես անկեղծ ուզում եմ հավատալ Նիկոլին,բայց ես չեմ տեսնում էն լիդերին,որ Սահակաշվիլիի նման կկարողանա էդ անել:Չեմ տեսնում Նիկոլի թիմին,էս երկրում սկի կադր չի մնացել,սաղ գնացել են:Էս շարժման հիմքը հակա-ն է,հակասերժական,հակահհկ,հակակկ,բայց հանուն ինչի՞ նոր թալանչիների,չեմ տեսնում էն հիմքերը,որ կարողանանք լուրջ փոփոխություններ անել,քանի որ պայքարը Նիկոլի կողմից գաղափարական ձևով չտարվեց,քանի որ իրան էս մարդիկ էին պետք,որ կանգնեն ու գոռան. Նիկոլ Վարչապետ:Ինչը  ինձ Հին Հռոմի ընտրություններն է հիշեցնում:

Եղբայր,էս ընթացքում շատ եմ հոգնել ու հնարավոր է,էդ անդրադարձել է նաև տրամադրությանս անկման վրա:Միգուցե ճիշտը լայվով նայելն է,տենց քիչ ես հոգնում,մյուսին տենց կանեմ,թե չէ հոգեբուժարան կուղարկես :Ճ

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018), Վիշապ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ եղբայր, նշածներիցդ թերևս հենց «բնական պահածոներ»-ովա, որ Հայաստանը հարուստա )))


էդքանի մեջից պիտի էտ մեկը գտնեիր երեսովս չէ տայիր  :LOL: 
․․․խրոնիկ անքուն եմ, ընկեր, հանածոն էլ պահածո կսարքեմ, բորշն էլ՝ խնձորի հյութ

----------

Գաղթական (28.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ծլնգ ջան, բա քո սիրած թեմայում արած երկար գրառումդ ուր կորավ. դու հետաքրքիր ես գրում, մի ջնջիր, կարդում ենք։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եղբայր,էս ընթացքում շատ եմ հոգնել ու հնարավոր է,էդ անդրադարձել է նաև տրամադրությանս անկման վրա:Միգուցե ճիշտը լայվով նայելն է,տենց քիչ ես հոգնում,մյուսին տենց կանեմ,թե չէ հոգեբուժարան կուղարկես :Ճ


ասեմ, որ լայվանայությունն էլ նենց պանսիոնատային հանգիստ չի, մանավանդ որ գործադուլի ու դասադուլի պայմաններում չես դա անում  :LOL:  էս երկու օրվա հանգիստը Նիկոլի ամենախելոք քայլն էր մինչև հիմա, իմ արև  :Jpit: 

Լիքը ճիշտ բան ես ասում, խարեբ, բայց վախիլ մի, Նիկոլին էլ պետք լինի կմերժեն, Սասունին էլ հետը․․․ Ջինը շշից դուրս է եկել արդեն։

----------

Արշակ (29.04.2018), Յոհաննես (28.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> էդքանի մեջից պիտի էտ մեկը գտնեիր երեսովս չէ տայիր 
> ․․․խրոնիկ անքուն եմ, ընկեր, հանածոն էլ պահածո կսարքեմ, բորշն էլ՝ խնձորի հյութ


Չէ, ինչ երեսով տալ..

ՈՒղղակի «հանա, ծո՛»-ի ու «պահա, ծո՛»-ի մեջ սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա:
ՈՒզում էի ճշտել, թե դու ինչ դիրքերից ես հանդես գալւս )))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, բա քո սիրած թեմայում արած երկար գրառումդ ուր կորավ. դու հետաքրքիր ես գրում, մի ջնջիր, կարդում ենք։


էհ կարդում ես, վերականգնի․․․ իմ աչքին հեչ կարդացվող բան չէր․․․ խրոնիկ անքնության զառանցանք  :Smile:  բայց գոնե Տրիբունին ինքնաթիռից իջնելուց հետո անակնկալ կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, ինչ երեսով տալ..
> 
> ՈՒղղակի «հանա, ծո՛»-ի ու «պահա, ծո՛»-ի մեջ սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա:
> ՈՒզում էի ճշտել, թե դու ինչ դիրքերից ես հանդես գալւս )))


դե եթե դու _բնական_ պահածոների տեղ գիտես, ասա մենք էլ իմանանք․․․ էլ եկրիս բան պետք չի լինի, բակդ փորում ես` ղաուրմեն դուրս ա պզում  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> էհ կարդում ես, վերականգնի․․․ իմ աչքին հեչ կարդացվող բան չէր․․․ խրոնիկ անքնության զառանցանք  բայց գոնե Տրիբունին ինքնաթիռից իջնելուց հետո անակնկալ կլինի


Նկատի ունեմ` հավեսով կարդում ենք գրածներդ, իսկ էդ մեկն արդեն կարդալ չենք կարող։ Երեկ էի կարդացել, էսօր ուզում էի նորից նայել, էն էլ արդեն չկար. ես էդ բաժնում գրառումներ վերականգնել չեմ կարող։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նկատի ունեմ` հավեսով կարդում ենք գրածներդ, իսկ էդ մեկն արդեն կարդալ չենք կարող։ Երեկ էի կարդացել, էսօր ուզում էի նորից նայել, էն էլ արդեն չկար. ես էդ բաժնում գրառումներ վերականգնել չեմ կարող։


դե Աթեիստին ասա, թող վերականգնի․․․ ես դեմ չեմ, ուղղակի իսկապես գրելուց մի 15 րոպե հետո եկա կարդացի, ասի․ «էս ինչ ախմախություն էր»  :LOL:  հիմա չգիտեմ գրածս էր ախմախություն, թե դա ախմախություն համարելս․․․ աչքիս ես էլ եմ ոտի վրա քարկապ ընկնում արդեն, անտերը մի հատ սահմանադրություն էլ չկա, արտահերթ ընտրություններ անենք  :LOL:

----------

ivy (28.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> դե եթե դու _բնական_ պահածոների տեղ գիտես, ասա մենք էլ իմանանք․․․ էլ եկրիս բան պետք չի լինի, բակդ փորում ես` ղաուրմեն դուրս ա պզում


Իյա, քո կարծիքով ես էլ էդ միամիտն էի հա՞, որ ղաուրմի տեղը սենց ափաշքյարա հայտարարեմ (կարդա՝ «ոչ կոմերցիոն նպատակներով»)

Հ.Գ. էս վերջերս գեոդեզիստ ընկերս էր պատմում, որ իր գրասենյակ մի խումբ մարդիկ էին եկել, թե՝ ախպեեեր դու տենց քարտեզ-մարտեզներից լավ ես, մի երկու ոսկու տեղ ասա գնանք հանենք էլի, հետո քեզ էլ փայ կտանք...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինչ միջի այլոց - ալամ աշխարհում պետական ոլորտի, հատկապես պառլամենտի, էլեկտրոնային հասցեները ստանդարտացվում ա։ Ասենք անուն.ազգանուն@parliament.am: Կրկնվողի դեպքում, ասենք նաեվ մանդատի համարը։ Մերոնց մոտ, ահագին պատգամավոր ոնց ուզել ա դրել ա, ասենք gem07 ) արդեն պուպսիկ, փիսիկ, քաջարի կարգի հասցեներ էի սպասում ) 
> 
> Արա, ու էտ պատգամավորների ցուցակը որ հատ հատ բացում ես, վախից քաքում ես տակդ .... ինչեր ասես որ չեն անի պատգամավորները դեբիլացած .... 
> 
> Բայց .... սեր եվ հանդուրժողականություն։


Ոչ միայն պետական, հասարակ մասնավոր ոլորտի աշխատանքային email ներն էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ընդունակ են սթափ դատելու ու իրավկճակը վերլուծելու՝ գտնվելով իշխանական թևում, ես չեմ նախանձում՝ անկեղծ:
> 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ անեն էս մարդիկ:
> Տենցա ստացվել, որ ժամանակին ՀՀԿ-ն են ընտրել:
> Էսօր ոչ էնա շարունակեն մնալ, ոչ էնա՝ դուրս գան ու մեկ ուրիշ կուսակցություն մտնեն:
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ միակ ելքը իրենք իրենցով նոր կուսակցություն ստեղծելն ա, կամ մնալ ու պայքարել ՀՀԿ-ի ներսում բարեփոխումների ու կեղտից մաքրման համար:


մնալ, իրենց շարքերը մաքրել, անցնել ընդդիմադիր դաշտ ու միաանալ ժողովրդին եկրրում նոր կարգեր հաստատելու գործում: շատ պարզ ա իրականում

----------


## ivy

Ոնց որ Արշակն էր ֆեյսբուքում գրել՝ Հայաստանում տուրիզմի նոր տեսակ ա ձևավորվում. մարդիկ գալիս են պայծառ հեղափոխությունն իրենց աչքերով տեսնելու  :Smile: 

Տեսանյութն՝ էստեղ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2018), Աթեիստ (29.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

արա էս ինչ բոց դեպուտատներ ունենք․․․  :LOL:  «ահաբեկչությունը՝ առնվազն կին պատգամավորների հանդեպ»,  «չեմ թռնի», «ծլկել Վանաձորի հանրահավաքից», «սթափվեք, գժուկներ»․․․ ու սա մենակ երկու նամակից  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

ասում եմ, կարո՞ղ ա վերջը կաթողիկոսին բերեն որպես փոխզիջումային թեկնածու վարչապետ սարքեն  :Jpit:  հո չենք ապրի, հո չենք ապրի՝ օրհնված երկիր կդառնանք  :LOL:

----------

Yevuk (29.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> արա էս ինչ բոց դեպուտատներ ունենք․․․  «ահաբեկչությունը՝ առնվազն կին պատգամավորների հանդեպ»,  «չեմ թռնի», «ծլկել Վանաձորի հանրահավաքից», «սթափվեք, գժուկներ»․․․ ու սա մենակ երկու նամակից


Ի՞նչ նամակներից են էս մեջբերումները։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ի՞նչ նամակներից են էս մեջբերումները։


Ֆարմանյանն ու Միրզոյանն են ՖԲ-ում գզվռտվում

----------

ivy (28.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա բայց, նայի, եթե խորհդարանում մեծամասնություն ունեցող ուժը վստահ է, որ ընտրություններին նորից իրեն են ընտրելու, ապա ունի լծակներ այս վարչապետի վրա։ Ու վարչապետն էլ պիտի այդ մեծամասնությանը ինչ-որ չափով ենթակա լինի։ Իսկ եթե մեծամասնությունը այլևս չունի ժողովրդի մեծամասնության սատարումը, ավելի լա՞վ չի ցրել այդ ԱԺ-ն։ Հա, իդեալական չի իհարկե, բայց կառավարությունն էլ պիտի ինչ-որ չափով պաշտպանված լինի ԱԺ-ից, որ ոնց ուզեն, երբ ուզեն չցրեն։ Իհարկե երկրորդ հարցն է, որ ներկայիս սահմանադրությամբ վարչապետը աստծո նվերի լիազորություններ ունի․․․


Կամ դու ես խուճուճ մուճուճ գրում կամ էս թեման իմ խելքի բանը չի:
Ես ընտրում եմ ԱԺ_ն ու մի 10 օր հետո անվստահություն եմ հայտնում ինչ ա թե վարչապետի ըմտրության հարցում սխալվել են? Մի բան էն չես ասում: 
ԱԺ_ն ցրելը պիտի լինի շաատ կրիտիկական դեպքերում, որովհետև պատգամավորին ընտրել ա ժողովուրդը: Թե չէ ժողովրդի ընտրածի ընտրածը ցրում ա ժողովրդի ընտրածին, մի քիչ տափակ պահ ա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կամ դու ես խուճուճ մուճուճ գրում կամ էս թեման իմ խելքի բանը չի:
> Ես ընտրում եմ ԱԺ_ն ու մի 10 օր հետո անվստահություն եմ հայտնում ինչ ա թե վարչապետի ըմտրության հարցում սխալվել են? Մի բան էն չես ասում: 
> ԱԺ_ն ցրելը պիտի լինի շաատ կրիտիկական դեպքերում, որովհետև պատգամավորին ընտրել ա ժողովուրդը: Թե չէ ժողովրդի ընտրածի ընտրածը ցրում ա ժողովրդի ընտրածին, մի քիչ տափակ պահ ա:


Էն ինչ հիմա է տեղի ունենալու, եթե Նիկոլին վարչապետ դրին, դա լրիվ բացառական դեպք ա լինելու։ Նորմալ ընտրություններից հետո խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը, որն երաշխհավորված է ընտրական օրեսգրքով, առաջադրում է վարչապետ ու քանի որ ունի մեծամասնություն, այդ վարչապետը հաստատվում ա (եթե ընտրությունների միջոցով մեծամասնություն չի որոշվել, ու կոալիցիա չի կազմվել, ապա ԱԺ ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլ պիտի կազմակերպվի, բայց ամեն դեպքում պիտի անպայման մեծամասնություն լինի ԱԺ-ում)։ Ու եթե ժողովրդի ընտրած մեծամասնությունը չի կարում մի վարչապետ առաջադրի, ով իր ծրագրով ԱԺ-ի ցրվելուն չի բերի, ի՞նչ է դա քեզ ասում այդ ընտրության մասին։ Ու սենց իրադեպը լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ մի բան է, էդ խի՞ պտի խորհրդարանում մեծամասնություն ունեցող վարչապետը բերի այդ ԱԺ-ի ցրմանը, որ ինքն էլ իր վարչապետի պաշտոնը կորցնի։ Ես միայն մեկ տրամաբանություն կարող եմ տեսնել այդ դրույթի մեջ․․․ որ մեծամասնության կողմից ընտրած վարչապետը վարկաբեկված է ու հրաժարական է տալիս, ու իր տեղը մյուս նշանակված վարչապետը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ուզում ԱԺ-ի իրեն սազական մեծամասնական մանդատ ունենալ, ու ցրում է ԱԺ-ն, որ արտահերթ ընտրությունների միջոցով ստանա այդ մեծամասնությունը։ Կարճ ասած պառլամենտական քաղաքականությունը նախագահականից լրիվ ուրիշ աշխարհ ա, ու որոշ բաներով կարող է լինել ավելի հաստատուն (գործադիրն ու օրենսդիրը նույն կուսակցությունից են), ուրիշներում էլ՝ ավելի տուրբուլենտ (եթե այդ սպայկան չի գործում, ուրեմն կցրվի ու կարող է բերել քաղաքական ճգնաժամի)։ Դրա համար էլ ասենք Բելգիայի պառլամենտը կարա տարիուկես կառավարություն չկարողանա կազմել, խոսքի․․․

----------


## ivy

> Ֆարմանյանն ու Միրզոյանն են ՖԲ-ում գզվռտվում


Միրզոյանը լավ էլ պատասխանել ա․ սթափվեք գժուկներ-ը, եթե հիշում ես, Վովա Գասպարյանի դասական դարձած արտահայտությունն էր էլեկտրիկ Երևանի ժամանակ, որը հիմա շուռ են տալիս էդ բառերի տակ ստորագրող հանրապետականների վրա, լավ էլ անում են։

Ի դեպ Վովան ո՞ւր ա, չի երևում էս օրերին, հո բան չի եղել էդ մարդուն։

----------


## Gayl

> Էն ինչ հիմա է տեղի ունենալու, եթե Նիկոլին վարչապետ դրին, դա լրիվ բացառական դեպք ա լինելու։ Նորմալ ընտրություններից հետո խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը, որն երաշխհավորված է ընտրական օրեսգրքով, առաջադրում է վարչապետ ու քանի որ ունի մեծամասնություն, այդ վարչապետը հաստատվում ա (եթե ընտրությունների միջոցով մեծամասնություն չի որոշվել, ու կոալիցիա չի կազմվել, ապա ԱԺ ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլ պիտի կազմակերպվի, բայց ամեն դեպքում պիտի անպայման մեծամասնություն լինի ԱԺ-ում)։ Ու եթե ժողովրդի ընտրած մեծամասնությունը չի կարում մի վարչապետ առաջադրի, ով իր ծրագրով ԱԺ-ի ցրվելուն չի բերի, ի՞նչ է դա քեզ ասում այդ ընտրության մասին։ Ու սենց իրադեպը լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ մի բան է, էդ խի՞ պտի խորհրդարանում մեծամասնություն ունեցող վարչապետը բերի այդ ԱԺ-ի ցրմանը, որ ինքն էլ իր վարչապետի պաշտոնը կորցնի։ Ես միայն մեկ տրամաբանություն կարող եմ տեսնել այդ դրույթի մեջ․․․ որ մեծամասնության կողմից ընտրած վարչապետը վարկաբեկված է ու հրաժարական է տալիս, ու իր տեղը մյուս նշանակված վարչապետը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ուզում ԱԺ-ի իրեն սազական մեծամասնական մանդատ ունենալ, ու ցրում է ԱԺ-ն, որ արտահերթ ընտրությունների միջոցով ստանա այդ մեծամասնությունը։ Կարճ ասած պառլամենտական քաղաքականությունը նախագահականից լրիվ ուրիշ աշխարհ ա, ու որոշ բաներով կարող է լինել ավելի հաստատուն (գործադիրն ու օրենսդիրը նույն կուսակցությունից են), ուրիշներում էլ՝ ավելի տուրբուլենտ (եթե այդ սպայկան չի գործում, ուրեմն կցրվի ու կարող է բերել քաղաքական ճգնաժամի)։ Դրա համար էլ ասենք Բելգիայի պառլամենտը կարա տարիուկես կառավարություն չկարողանա կազմել, խոսքի․․․


Չէ ես չեմ կարա սենց երկար գրել, որովհետև հիվանդ տղա եմ ու նեռվերս հեռախոսին չի դիմանում:ճճճ
Հա դե լիքը կարողաներ կան ու հստակեցումներն են պակասում:

----------


## Gayl

> Միրզոյանը լավ էլ պատասխանել ա․ սթափվեք գժուկներ-ը, եթե հիշում ես, Վովա Գասպարյանի դասական դարձած արտահայտությունն էր էլեկտրիկ Երևանի ժամանակ, որը հիմա շուռ են տալիս էդ բառերի տակ ստորագրող հանրապետականների վրա, լավ էլ անում են։
> 
> Ի դեպ Վովան ո՞ւր ա, չի երևում էս օրերին, հո բան չի եղել էդ մարդուն։


Ոնց չի երևում? Շատ հուզիչ ճառ ա ասել մի քանի օր առաջ:

----------


## ivy

> Ոնց չի երևում? Շատ հուզիչ ճառ ա ասել մի քանի օր առաջ:


Վայ, բաց եմ թողել, հղում ունե՞ս։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հլը մի հատ խորացեք էլի, Ռիժկովը գալիս Նիկոլի մասին ասում ա этот дурачок, Նիկոլն էլ սրանց հետ հանդիպելու չի գնում, արդարացնելով, որ դուք վաբշե ո՞վ եք, արա, որ ինձ անպատվեք, Զատուլինն էլ ասում ա․ «հա դե հիմա ասել ա, էլի, մեկը ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա Ռիժկովին ասել, թե ոնց խոսի, ու վաբշե, ինչու ա Նիկոլը տենց նեղացկոտ», էն Չերնենկոն էլ ասում ա․ «ըտեղ վիրավորական բան չկար, մեր մոտ Иванушка дурачок-ը դրական կերպար ա»։

Էս արդեն ուրիշ իրականություն չի է, էսի ուրիշ կենդանակերպ ա․․․   :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.04.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Գաղթական (28.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Միրզոյանը լավ էլ պատասխանել ա․ սթափվեք գժուկներ-ը, եթե հիշում ես, Վովա Գասպարյանի դասական դարձած արտահայտությունն էր էլեկտրիկ Երևանի ժամանակ, որը հիմա շուռ են տալիս էդ բառերի տակ ստորագրող հանրապետականների վրա, լավ էլ անում են։
> 
> Ի դեպ Վովան ո՞ւր ա, չի երևում էս օրերին, հո բան չի եղել էդ մարդուն։


խի ես ի՞նչ ասի․․․ բոց են  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Վայ, բաց եմ թողել, հղում ունե՞ս։


Այվի ջան էս անտեր հեռախոսով մինչև գտնեմ, մինչև քոփի_փասթ անեմ արդեն մայիսի մեկը կլինի:ճճճ
Ծլնգ ախպեր, եթե Վովայի ճառը կարդացել ես խնդրած կլինեմ տեղադրես կարդանք, ուզում եմ էլի հուզվեմ:ճճճ

----------

ivy (28.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ձեզ եմ դիմում և´ որպես ոստիկանության պետ, և´ որպես քաղաքացի:

Չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ վերջին իրադարձությունների իրավական կողմին. ոստիկանությունը բազմիցս խոսել է այդ մասին` վստահ լինելով  նաև հասարակության բարձր իրավագիտակցությանն ու քաղաքացիական ընկալունակությանը:

Չեմ ցանկանում նաև գնահատական տալ կողմերին ու նրանց գործողություններին. ոստիկանությունը վերքաղաքական կառույց է և դուրս է քաղաքական զարգացումներից:

Առավել ևս` հստակ գիտակցում ենք, որ խոսքը ոչ թե այս կամ այն կողմի «ճշտի», այլ Ճշմարտության մասին է, որը բացարձակ արժեք է և անքննելի, ինչպես որ անքննելի է ոստիկանության դերը մեր հասարակության կյանքում:

Հիշե´ք. ցանկացած հեղափոխություն դառնում է անիմաստ, երբ փորձ է արվում քանդել կառուցածը, իսկ Բանակ ու Ոստիկանություն կառուցելու համար մենք ամեն ինչ ենք տվել: 

Մեր համատեղ կառուցածը Պետությունն է: Ոստիկանությունը այդ պետության կայունության, անդորրի, խաղաղության երաշխավորն է: Ոստիկանը այդ պետության մարդն է, ոչ թե իշխանության կամ ընդդիմության: Եվ ոստիկանությանն այս կամ այն կողմը քաշելու փորձը մեծացնում է այն ճեղքվածքը, որի մեջ կարող ենք հայտնվել բոլորս:

Հիշե´ք. պետությունը կառուցվում է տասնամյակներով ու հազարավոր կյանքերի գնով և կարող է փլուզվել հաշված ժամերի ընթացքում:

Դա անթույլատրելի է:

Այսպահային ինչ-ինչ խնդիրներ լուծելու համար մի´ փորձեք տրոհել ոստիկանի մեջ երկխոսող իրավապահին ու քաղաքացուն: Այդ տրոհումը մահացու վտանգավոր է պետության համար, որի պաշտպանությանն է կոչված ոստիկանությունը:

Որպես զինվորական կոչ եմ անում` զե´րծ մնացեք նաև բանակը տրոհելու փորձերից: Երկատված բանակը միասնական պետության պահապան լինել չի կարող:

Սուտ է, թե նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները. պետության պահապանին իր երդմանը, կոչմանը, գործընկերներին դավաճանելու մղելը չի կարող արդարացվել ոչ մի նպատակով: Ինչպես որ ինչ-ինչ գաղափարներին ծառայելը չի կարող փոխարինել ժողովրդին ծառայելու սրբազան գործին: Մենք օրենքին ծառայելով ենք ծառայում ժողովրդին: Կոչում եմ բոլորիդ նույնպիսի ծառայության, որպեսզի օրենքն էլ ձեզ ծառայի:

Սա´ է ճշմարտությունը:

Ինչպես ճշմարտություն է այն, որ բոլորիս սխալների պատճառով հասել ենք այն աստիճանին, որ կարող ենք բացարձակ կորցնել իրավիճակի կառավարումը:

Նման բան թույլ տալ չի կարելի:

Ուստի դիմում եմ բոլորին:

Սթափվեք, տղե´րք:

Ինքնակազմակերպվե´ք, կողմնորոշվե´ք, հստակվե´ք: Հիշեք մեկընդմիշտ, որ ոչինչ չարժե մեր պետականության կորստին:

Հիշեք նաև, որ առանց ոստիկանության չկա´ պետություն, որ ոստիկանը պետության ամրության զինվորն է, խաղաղության զինվորը, բարության զինվորը, ոչ թե ռետինե մահակի ու բռնության: Բայց և համոզված եղեք, որ խաղաղությունն ու բարությունը ոչ թե թուլության, այլ իրական ուժի նշան են:

Դիմում եմ իմ զինակից ոստիկաններին:

Տղե´րք, ես ասել եմ, որ սիրում ու հարգում եմ ձեզ, որ ձեզ հետ կռվելու և ապրելու կգնամ: Ինչպես միշտ վստահ եմ, որ ծառայելով օրենքին` այսուհետ էլ ծառայելու ենք ժողովրդին: 

Կրկին դիմում եմ բոլոր համաքաղաքացիներիս:

Ժողովո´ւրդ, համոզված եմ, որ բոլորիս հաղթանակը կլինի այս ամենի ավարտումը խաղաղությամբ ու բարությամբ, հակառակ դեպքում կպարտվենք բոլորս:

Հավատում եմ մեր մեծ սիրուն և անքննելի իմաստնությանը:

Աստված մեզ պահապան:


Վլադիմիր ԳԱՍՊԱՐՅԱՆ

ՀՀ ոստիկանության պետ

ոստիկանության գեներալ-գնդապետ
http://hetq.am/arm/news/88050/ostika...anrutyany.html

----------

ivy (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Կռվել,ապրել,ժողովուրդ_____մեռնեմ սրտիկին

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հլը մի հատ խորացեք էլի, Ռիժկովը գալիս Նիկոլի մասին ասում ա этот дурачок, Նիկոլն էլ սրանց հետ հանդիպելու չի գնում, արդարացնելով, որ դուք վաբշե ո՞վ եք, արա, որ ինձ անպատվեք, Զատուլինն էլ ասում ա․ «հա դե հիմա ասել ա, էլի, մեկը ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա Ռիժկովին ասել, թե ոնց խոսի, ու վաբշե, ինչու ա Նիկոլը տենց նեղացկոտ», էն Չերնենկոն էլ ասում ա․ «ըտեղ վիրավորական բան չկար, մեր մոտ Иванушка дурачок-ը դրական կերպար ա»։
> 
> Էս արդեն ուրիշ իրականություն չի է, էսի ուրիշ կենդանակերպ ա․․․


Էսի լավ էր, որ սենց եղավ ՃՃ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էսի լավ էր, որ սենց եղավ ՃՃ


Ըհը, էս էլ առաջին պտուղը..

Սենց կրիտիկական սխալների դռպքում ռուսները միշտ մի քայլ զիջում են՝ իրենց հիմնական դիրքերի պահպանման համար:

Բայց սրա ասած «իմ կարծիքով»-ը սութի բանա..
Եթե Նիկոլը դառնա վարչապետ ու ոտքը գազից չթողի, նույն միտքն ավելի բարձր ամբիոններից կլսենք..

----------


## Gayl

Էս շիկահեր թուրքերը սկսել են ակտիվություն ցույց տալ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս շիկահեր թուրքերը սկսել են ակտիվություն ցույց տալ:


Նիկոլը մեզ մենակ Սերժից չի, որ փրկումա ))
ՈՒ դրա համար ավելի պատեհ պահ հնարավոր չէր հորինել:

Ի միջի այլոց՝ ինքը Սերժին էլ փրկեց, ով, կուլիսների հետևն անցնելու ամենահարմար պահը ջոգելով, ծլկեց...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ՀՀԿ-ն թեկնածու չի առաջադրելու

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99_TSGZimWQ

----------

Գաղթական (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Նիկոլը մեզ մենակ Սերժից չի, որ փրկումա ))
> ՈՒ դրա համար ավելի պատեհ պահ հնարավոր չէր հորինել:
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց՝ ինքը Սերժին էլ փրկեց, ով, կուլիսների հետևն անցնելու ամենահարմար պահը ջոգելով, ծլկեց...


Մի անգամ ասացիր, որ հիմա ամենահարմար պահնա ու չհամաձայմվեցի, բայց երևի ճիշտ ես:
ՀՀԿ_ն թեկնածու չի առաջադրի? Դա նշանակում է կամ ոչ ոք չի ընտրվելու կամ էլ Ծառուկյան վարչապետ, իսկ դա կարող է նշանակել, որ Քոչարյանը հետ ա գալիս: 
Ոպշմ էս ամեն ինչի դեմը միայն ժողովուրդն ա ընդունակ առնել ու տենց էլ լինելու ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան,իմ գրածը բնական է,գիտես խի՞,որովհետև ես մտահոգված եմ երկրի ապագայով ու մասնակցելով երթերին ու հանրահավաքներին տեսել եմ մի շարք թերություններ,քո ասածը նույնպես բնական է,գիտես խի՞,որովհետև լայվով ամեն ինչ չի երևում եղբայր:
> Հստակություն մտցնենք. ...


Յոհաննես ջան, առնվազն տարօրինակ կլիներ, եթե նշածդ թերությունները չլինեին, էդ ժամանակ ժողովուրդը պիտի Սերժի փոխարեն Աստծու հրաժարականը պահանջեր, որ մինչև հիմա ինքը դրախտում չի  :Smile: 
Բայց էլի փառք, նշածդ թերությունները շատ չեն թուլացնում լուսավոր կողմերը, և ապրես դու, որ նկատում ես, ձգտում ես, տառապում ես։ 
Բոլոր չարչարանքներին ապաշխարանք։




> Եղբայր,էս ընթացքում շատ եմ հոգնել ու հնարավոր է,էդ անդրադարձել է նաև տրամադրությանս անկման վրա:Միգուցե ճիշտը լայվով նայելն է,տենց քիչ ես հոգնում,մյուսին տենց կանեմ,թե չէ հոգեբուժարան կուղարկես :Ճ


Ոչինչ, ես էլ սաղ կյանքով խրոնիկ հոգնաՁի մեկն եմ։  Տրամադրությունդ բարձր պահի, շատ ջուր խմի, ժարիտների փոխարեն սպիտակուցներ կեր ու շատ քնի։
Գրկում եմ ախպերս։

----------

Յոհաննես (28.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդքանի մեջից պիտի էտ մեկը գտնեիր երեսովս չէ տայիր 
> ․․․խրոնիկ անքուն եմ, ընկեր, հանածոն էլ պահածո կսարքեմ, բորշն էլ՝ խնձորի հյութ


Արի մի հատն էլ ես ասեմ  :Smile:  Խաղաղօվկիանոսյան թատրոն չի, թատերաբեմ ա:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018), Վիշապ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՀՀԿ-ն թեկնածու չի առաջադրելու
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99_TSGZimWQ


Շարմազանովը առանձնահատուկ շնորհ ունի սեփական պրոբլեմներն ու ձախորդությունները ներկայացնելու որպես իրենց աներևակայելի հայրենասիրության արդյունք՝ «Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր հրաժարականով ապացուցեց որ բացառիկ անփոխարինելի պետական գործիչ է», հիմա էլ իրենք են բացառիկ ու անփոխարինելի հպարտ գործիչներ որ իրենց թեկնածուին չեն առաջադրում։ Արա գոնե կյանում մի անգամ ազնիվ եղեք հասարակության առաջ, ամոթ չի, մի քիչ մարդ կզգաք ձեզ։

----------

ivy (28.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էհ կարդում ես, վերականգնի․․․ իմ աչքին հեչ կարդացվող բան չէր․․․ խրոնիկ անքնության զառանցանք  բայց գոնե Տրիբունին ինքնաթիռից իջնելուց հետո անակնկալ կլինի


Տրիբունը ժամանեց ու հավեսով կարդաց: Մի երկու մանր նկատառում ունեմ, հետո կգրեմ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տրիբունը ժամանեց ու հավեսով կարդաց: Մի երկու մանր նկատառում ունեմ, հետո կգրեմ:


էդիկ դու սխալ բանն ես կարդացել  :LOL:  ավելի ճիշտ դա ճիշտն էր, իսկ էն սխալը չես կարդացել  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Տրիբունը ժամանեց ու հավեսով կարդաց: Մի երկու մանր նկատառում ունեմ, հետո կգրեմ:


Տրիբուն ջան, խոսքը մանրապատումներում արած (ու ջնջված) գրառման մասին էր, որտեղ ամեն երկրորդ տողում քո անունն էր ։))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տրիբուն ջան, խոսքը մանրապատումներում արած (ու ջնջված) գրառման մասին էր, որտեղ ամեն երկրորդ տողում քո անունն էր ։))


է բա եղա՞վ..
ամեն երկրորդ տողում Տրիբունի անունը գրի, վերջում էլ ասի՝ էս ինչ ախմախություն գրեցի՞

#feelingսադրիչ

Հ.Գ. ես էլ չեմ հասցրել կարդալ ))

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ըհը, էս էլ առաջին պտուղը..
> 
> Սենց կրիտիկական սխալների դռպքում ռուսները միշտ մի քայլ զիջում են՝ իրենց հիմնական դիրքերի պահպանման համար:
> 
> Բայց սրա ասած «իմ կարծիքով»-ը սութի բանա..
> Եթե Նիկոլը դառնա վարչապետ ու ոտքը գազից չթողի, նույն միտքն ավելի բարձր ամբիոններից կլսենք..


Գաղթական ջան, սա լրիվ քաղաքական թատրոն ա․․․ սրանց վրա նույնիսկ իրենց երկրում թքող չկա, ու հետները հանդիպելը լրիվ ժամանակի վատնում ա։ Էկել տուֆտա փրթում են, սրանք էլ ռեխները բացած լսում են․․․ բայց դե որ թատրոնը դառնում ա կրկսես, մեկ-մեկ զվարճալի էլ է լինում  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շարմազանովը առանձնահատուկ շնորհ ունի սեփական պրոբլեմներն ու ձախորդությունները ներկայացնելու որպես իրենց աներևակայելի հայրենասիրության արդյունք՝ «Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր հրաժարականով ապացուցեց որ բացառիկ անփոխարինելի պետական գործիչ է», հիմա էլ իրենք են բացառիկ ու անփոխարինելի հպարտ գործիչներ որ իրենց թեկնածուին չեն առաջադրում։ Արա գոնե կյանում մի անգամ ազնիվ եղեք հասարակության առաջ, ամոթ չի, մի քիչ մարդ կզգաք ձեզ։


Կարծում եմ էս դեպքում ճիշտ ա․․․ աչքիս սաղ ՀՀԿ-ով Կարապետյանի դեմն են առնում, ու հալալ ա Սերժին, որ էս օրով կարեցավ դրան ծռի։ Բայց դե Կարապետյանը իր մոմենտը լրիվ բաց թողեց․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, սա լրիվ քաղաքական թատրոն ա․․․ սրանց վրա նույնիսկ իրենց երկրում թքող չկա, ու հետները հանդիպելը լրիվ ժամանակի վատնում ա։ Էկել տուֆտա փրթում են, սրանք էլ ռեխները բացած լսում են․․․ բայց դե որ թատրոնը դառնում ա կրկսես, մեկ-մեկ զվարճալի էլ է լինում


Համաձայն եմ:
Բա ես էլ եմ ասում, որ էսի էն ամռնակայֆ պահնա, որ սաղի գլուխը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմաներովա խառը, ի՜նչ Հայաստան, ի՜նչ Նիկոլ:
Էնքան անտարբեր էին էս պրոցեսի նկատմամբ, որ դաժը միանգամից չնկատեցին էլ..

Հետո, երբ բանը բանից անցավ, լրագրողներ ուղարկեցին Երևան:
Դրանց էլ Նիկոլը հանգստացրեց, թե ռուսի հետ մենք գարց չունենք, էլի ռուսի հետ ենք:

Ռուսն էլ խասյաթ չունի պարտվող խաղաքարտ խաղացնելու:
Դրա համար Կարենին ասին, թե հաղթես հետդ ենք, բայց ոչ մեկի վրա կռուպնիծով վստավկա չենք անելու:

ՈՒ քանի որ սաղ ուրիշ թեմաներով են խառը (կիմանաս էսօրվա Լավևովի հանդիպումների մասին), էլ ուրիշ հարմար մարդ չէին գտել Հայաստան ուղարկելու, քան սրանց:
Սրանք էլ եկել գլխովի պռավալ էին տվել Նիկոլի հետ բանակցությունները:

Իսկ ինչ վեևաբերումա Զատուլինի ապրիլյան պատերազմի ու ռուսական զենքի թեմայով հայտարարություններին՝ համոզված եմ, որ ինքնագլուխ տենց ք*ք չէր ուտի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, խոսքը մանրապատումներում արած (ու ջնջված) գրառման մասին էր, որտեղ ամեն երկրորդ տողում քո անունն էր ։))


Բա ոնց համոզենք մենք էլ կարդանք

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ ինչ վեևաբերումա Զատուլինի ապրիլյան պատերազմի ու ռուսական զենքի թեմայով հայտարարություններին՝ համոզված եմ, որ ինքնագլուխ տենց ք*ք չէր ուտի:


Կուտեր, սրանց էդքան չկա․․․ էսօր ստեղ էս կասեն, մի երկու շաբաթ հետո էլ Բաքվում հայերի վրա կսկսեն բոչկեն գլորել։ Ասում եմ, սրանք ծակ պահպանակի գին էլ չունեն։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կուտեր, սրանց էդքան չկա․․․ էսօր ստեղ էս կասեն, մի երկու շաբաթ հետո էլ Բաքվում հայերի վրա կսկսեն բոչկեն գլորել։ Ասում եմ, սրանք ծակ պահպանակի գին էլ չունեն։


Չհամոզեցիր ))
Հետո ազերիներն ասում են, թե Թրամփը փորձումա ալիևի հետ ախպերանա (մակերեսային research-ովս ամերիկյան հղումներ չհայտնաբերեցի):
Բացի ամեն ինչից էսի ազերփայչանին էլ էր մեսիջ

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես արդեն սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ Հանրապետականները դրանք քողարկված պետականամետ հայրենասերներ են, պարզապես «մի քիչ» իրենց կորցրել էին վերջերս :Ճ





Հ․Գ․ Արփինեի թարս-մարս վիճակը «непонимание»-ի վրա :Ճ

----------

Life (29.04.2018), Գաղթական (28.04.2018), Ծլնգ (28.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (28.04.2018), Տրիբուն (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ծառուկյանն էլ աջ քաշեց կանգնեց, հա՞։

----------


## ivy

Մնաց տեսնենք` ընտրության օրը հհկ-ն ոնց ա քվեարկում Փաշինյանի թեկնածությանը։
Կարող են միահամուռ դեմ քվեարկել ու անցնել պլան բ-ի։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա` էդպես չեն անի։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մնաց տեսնենք` ընտրության օրը հհկ-ն ոնց ա քվեարկում Փաշինյանի թեկնածությանը։
> Կարող են միահամուռ դեմ քվեարկել ու անցնել պլան բ-ի։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա` էդպես չեն անի։


արդեն ավել քան ակնհայտ ա, որ միահամուռ չեն լինի ու ես էլ կասկած չունեմ, որ իրանց շարքերից անհրաժեշտ թվով մարդ Նիկոլի կողմ կքվեարկի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես արդեն սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ Հանրապետականները դրանք քողարկված պետականամետ հայրենասերներ են, պարզապես «մի քիչ» իրենց կորցրել էին վերջերս :Ճ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Արփինեի թարս-մարս վիճակը «непонимание»-ի վրա :Ճ


Էս սիրուն ՀՀԿ-ականները առանձնանալու են իրանց խմբակցությունը, հետո էլ կուսակցությունը ստեղծեն: Փողը կա, փորձ ունեն, տավառնի վիդ ունեն, մնում ա էս պահին ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեն:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.04.2018), Վիշապ (28.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս սիրուն ՀՀԿ-ականները առանձնանալու են իրանց խմբակցությունը, հետո էլ կուսակցությունը ստեղծեն: Փողը կա, փորձ ունեն, տավառնի վիդ ունեն, մնում ա էս պահին ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեն:


 :Yes:  հենա, Սեյրան Օհանյանն էլ ա ժամ 11-ին մեյդան հելե  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

արաաաաաա՛  :LOL:  Կասպարովի անեկդոտը լսե՞լ եք․․․ 

― Ինչո՞ւ Մոսկվայում թավշյա հեղափոխություն հնարավոր չի։
― էդքան հայ չկա:

 :LOL:

----------

Yevuk (29.04.2018), Գաղթական (29.04.2018), Տրիբուն (29.04.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ի՞նչ, հիմա էլ Ելքին ենք ընդդիմություն դառնում  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ի՞նչ, հիմա էլ Ելքին ենք ընդդիմություն դառնում


Չէ, հիմա լցվում ենք հանդուրժողականությամբ ու սիրում իրար ։)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սաղ մի կողմ, բայց Հայ ժողովրդի հեղինակությունը աշխարհում վերջին երկու շաբաթում խփեց բոլոր ռեկորդները: Զարմանալիորեն, նոր սերունդը մեծամասամբ առողջ գեներ ունի, ու՞մ մտքով կանցներ։

----------

Yevuk (29.04.2018), Գաղթական (29.04.2018), Ծլնգ (29.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (29.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ըհը, էս էլ Կարապետյանի 4-տարվա մոմենտով լեգիտիմիզացիան


Փաստաբանը բացատրում է, թե ինչու է օրենքի դրույթը մշտական բնակության մասին հակասահմանարդական, ու ինչու է Կարապետյանը ոչ լեգիտիմ՝




Իմիջայլոց, Նահանգերում էլ մեկ տարուց ավել բացակայելու նորմատիվն է դրված ու ոչ թե օրերով հաշվելը։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի բան էլ ասեմ՝ եթե ՀՀ-ում քաղաքական հասունության հաջող ընթացքը գործնականորեն կարող է բերել երկկուսակցական համակարգի ոնց ԱՄՆ-ում է՝ Հանրապետականներ ու Դեմոկրատներ։ Անգաղափար խմբակցությունները կփոշիանան, որովհետև սրանց միակ իմաստը ցնցումների ժամանակ մուտիտներ անելն է, իսկ պրիմիտիվ մուտիտների ժամանակները վայթե անցնում են։

----------


## Gayl

> Ծառուկյանն էլ աջ քաշեց կանգնեց, հա՞։


Դե քանի որ ամեն դեպքում ԱԺ ընտրություններա լինելու դրա համար էլ հրեշտակի թևեր են հագել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ՝ եթե ՀՀ-ում քաղաքական հասունության հաջող ընթացքը գործնականորեն կարող է բերել երկկուսակցական համակարգի ոնց ԱՄՆ-ում է՝ Հանրապետականներ ու Դեմոկրատներ։ Անգաղափար խմբակցությունները կփոշիանան, որովհետև սրանց միակ իմաստը ցնցումների ժամանակ մուտիտներ անելն է, իսկ պրիմիտիվ մուտիտների ժամանակները վայթե անցնում են։


Անկեղծ ուզում եմ, որ Հայաստանը բազմակուսակցական լինի (ի դեպ, դա ավելի հատուկ ա պառլամենտական երկրներին. վերցրու Գերմանիա, Նիդեռլանդներ, կարծեմ նաև ՄԹ): Էդ բազմակուսակցալանության արդյունքում ոչ մի կուսակցություն չի կարողանում բացարձակ մեծամասնություն լինել ու ստիպված ա լինում մյուսների հետ լեզու գտնել: Հայաստանում էլ տենց կլիներ, եթե էս խուճուճ ընտրական օրենսգիրքը չսարքեին: 

Բայց հա, գաղափարը կսկսի առաջին պլան մղվել, ու քվեարկությունն էլ ըստ սիմպատիայի չի լինի, ու դա կայֆ կլինի:

----------

Yevuk (29.04.2018), Ծլնգ (29.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստաբանը բացատրում է, թե ինչու է օրենքի դրույթը մշտական բնակության մասին հակասահմանարդական, ու ինչու է Կարապետյանը ոչ լեգիտիմ՝


Բուլշիթ․․․ էս փաստաբանն էլ լավ կլինի իր կարծիքների իրավունքով շատ գլուխ չգովա  :Jpit:  այս օրերի քանակները ԱԺ-ի կանոնակարգ մտել են Ընտրական Օրենսգրքից (քեզ կոնկրետ հոդվածը տվել էի, մի հատ էլ տամ՝ ԸՕ Հոդված 80 կետ 2), որն ըստ մեր չքնաղագործ սահմանադրության, հանդիսանում է *սահմանադրական օրենք*։ Ու այս «փաստաբանը» ասում ա, որ այդ դրույթները սահմանադրական չեն․․․ նահանգներում սրան ասում են՝ good luck with that!




> Իմիջայլոց, Նահանգերում էլ մեկ տարուց ավել բացակայելու նորմատիվն է դրված ու ոչ թե օրերով հաշվելը։


Դա նահանգների գործն ա  :Smile:  Ըստ իս, այդ 4 տարվա մշտական բնակության պահանջը կառավարության բոլոր անդամների նկատմամբ ընդհանրապես անկապություն ա (պատգամավորների ու վարչապետի դեպքում դեռ հասկանալի է)։ Մենք այս պահին ունենք աշխարհով ցրված փայլուն կադրեր, ովքեր կարող են չեզոք վերին աստիճանի պրոֆեսիոնալ կառավարության անդամներ լինել, բայց այս անհեթեթության պատճառով չեն կարող հավակնել։ Հայաստանի համար ոչ միշտ է լավ էն, ինչ գործում է նահանգներում, ՄԹ-ում, Իսրայելում կամ այլուր․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ՝ եթե ՀՀ-ում քաղաքական հասունության հաջող ընթացքը գործնականորեն կարող է բերել երկկուսակցական համակարգի ոնց ԱՄՆ-ում է՝ Հանրապետականներ ու Դեմոկրատներ։ Անգաղափար խմբակցությունները կփոշիանան, որովհետև սրանց միակ իմաստը ցնցումների ժամանակ մուտիտներ անելն է, իսկ պրիմիտիվ մուտիտների ժամանակները վայթե անցնում են։


Այ Վիշապ ջան, հետաքրքիր մարդ ես․․․ ԱՄՆ-ում երկկուսակցականությունը լա՞վ ա գործում։ Պառլամենտական իրականության մեջ երկկուսակցությունը ոչ միայն անհավանական է, այլ նաև անարդյունավետ է։ Համեմատության համար․ եկրկուսակցական երկպալատ խորհրդարանի քաղաքականությունը շաշկիի է նման, իսկ բազմակուսակցական պառլամենտական քաղաքականությունը պրեֆերանս է (եթե չասեմ՝ բրիջ)։ Անգաղափար տուֆտա կուսակցությունները ընտրական շեմից սահմանափակումով կջրվեն (կամ դաշինքի անդամ կդառնան՝ իրենց նեղ գիծը պահելով)։ Պառլամենտական քաղաքականությունը իսկապես շատ ավելի գաղափարներով է ուղևորվում քան երկկուսակցական բևեռացումներին տանող ուժեղ գործադիրով համակարգը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Անկեղծ ուզում եմ, որ Հայաստանը բազմակուսակցական լինի (ի դեպ, դա ավելի հատուկ ա պառլամենտական երկրներին. վերցրու Գերմանիա, Նիդեռլանդներ, կարծեմ նաև ՄԹ): Էդ բազմակուսակցալանության արդյունքում ոչ մի կուսակցություն չի կարողանում բացարձակ մեծամասնություն լինել ու ստիպված ա լինում մյուսների հետ լեզու գտնել: Հայաստանում էլ տենց կլիներ, եթե էս խուճուճ ընտրական օրենսգիրքը չսարքեին: 
> 
> Բայց հա, գաղափարը կսկսի առաջին պլան մղվել, ու քվեարկությունն էլ ըստ սիմպատիայի չի լինի, ու դա կայֆ կլինի:


ՄԹ–ն ճիշտ ա ամենաառաջին երկրներից ա որ պառլամենտ ա ունեցել, բայց լրիվ հնադարյա համակարգ ա ու հաստատ չարժի օրինակ վերցնել։ Փաստացի երկկուսակցական համակարգ ա‎։ Մի քանի փոքրամասնության կառավարության օրինակը հանած երկիրը վերջին 150 տարին փոխնեփոխ կառավարել են Լեյբորիստական ու Պահպանողական կուսակցությունները։ Բայց ամենատխուրը էս ամեն ինչում իհարկե 100% մեծամասնական համակարգն ա։ Դրա արդյունքում ասենք 970 հազար ձայն հավաքած SNP–ին ունի 35 մանդատ, 164 հազար ձայն ստացած Plaid Cymru ունի 4 մանդատ, իսկ 2.4 միլլիոն ձայն ստացած լիբերալ–դեմոկրատները ընդամենը 12 մանդատ  :Fool:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.04.2018), Ծլնգ (29.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ Վիշապ ջան, հետաքրքիր մարդ ես․․․ ԱՄՆ-ում երկկուսակցականությունը լա՞վ ա գործում։ Պառլամենտական իրականության մեջ երկկուսակցությունը ոչ միայն անհավանական է, այլ նաև անարդյունավետ է։ Համեմատության համար․ եկրկուսակցական երկպալատ խորհրդարանի քաղաքականությունը շաշկիի է նման, իսկ բազմակուսակցական պառլամենտական քաղաքականությունը պրեֆերանս է (եթե չասեմ՝ բրիջ)։ Անգաղափար տուֆտա կուսակցությունները ընտրական շեմից սահմանափակումով կջրվեն (կամ դաշինքի անդամ կդառնան՝ իրենց նեղ գիծը պահելով)։ Պառլամենտական քաղաքականությունը իսկապես շատ ավելի գաղափարներով է ուղևորվում քան երկկուսակցական բևեռացումներին տանող ուժեղ գործադիրով համակարգը։


Երկկուսակցականությունը հրաշալի է գործում այն առումով, որ բնական իշխանափոխությունը երկկուսակցականության դեպքում շատ ավելի հաճախ ու հեշտ կարող է ստացվել, քան բազմակուսակցականության դեպքում, պրիմիտիվ ու հստակ տրամաբանությամբ՝ կեսը ավելի ուժեղ է, քան մեկ երրորդը, կամ մեկ չորրորդը և այլն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ դու միշտ ունենում ես միավորված ընդդիմություն, ոչ թե լիքը խմբավորումներ կիսաընդդիմադիր ու կիսաիշխանական ելևէջներով։ Ու որոնց «պրեֆերանսները» ոչ մի օգուտ չեն տալիս, բացի քաղաքական դաշտը հավայի բարդացնելուց։  Այսինքն բազմակուսակցականության  պարագայում շանսերն ավելի մեծ են, որ միշտ կլինի դոմինանտ կուսակցություն ու մարգինալներ։
Ու հնարավոր է, որ Նահանգների կառավարման ձևը շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ է, քան եվրոպական շատ երկրներինը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բուլշիթ․․․ էս փաստաբանն էլ լավ կլինի իր կարծիքների իրավունքով շատ գլուխ չգովա  այս օրերի քանակները ԱԺ-ի կանոնակարգ մտել են Ընտրական Օրենսգրքից (քեզ կոնկրետ հոդվածը տվել էի, մի հատ էլ տամ՝ ԸՕ Հոդված 80 կետ 2), որն ըստ մեր չքնաղագործ սահմանադրության, հանդիսանում է *սահմանադրական օրենք*։ Ու այս «փաստաբանը» ասում ա, որ այդ դրույթները սահմանադրական չեն․․․ նահանգներում սրան ասում են՝ good luck with that!


Իմ կարճ խելքով, սահմանադրական օրենքը կամ ակտը դա նորմեր են, իսկ սահմանադրությունը՝ իրավունքներ են, իսկ նորմերը միշտ պետք է ենթարկվեն իրավունքներին։ Այսինքն ոչ մի օրենք կամ նորմ չպիտի խախտի սահմանադրությունը, խելքը գլխին երկրներում սրան շատ լուրջ են վերաբերվում, ու մեր սաղ կաշան էլ սրա շուրջ է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկկուսակցականությունը հրաշալի է գործում այն առումով, որ բնական իշխանափոխությունը երկկուսակցականության դեպքում շատ ավելի հաճախ ու հեշտ կարող է ստացվել, քան բազմակուսակցականության դեպքում, պրիմիտիվ ու հստակ տրամաբանությամբ՝ կեսը ավելի ուժեղ է, քան մեկ երրորդը, կամ մեկ չորրորդը և այլն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ դու միշտ ունենում ես միավորված ընդդիմություն, ոչ թե լիքը խմբավորումներ կիսաընդդիմադիր ու կիսաիշխանական ելևէջներով։ Ու որոնց «պրեֆերանսները» ոչ մի օգուտ չեն տալիս, բացի քաղաքական դաշտը հավայի բարդացնելուց։  Այսինքն բազմակուսակցականության  պարագայում շանսերն ավելի մեծ են, որ միշտ կլինի դոմինանտ կուսակցություն ու մարգինալներ։
> Ու հնարավոր է, որ Նահանգների կառավարման ձևը շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ է, քան եվրոպական շատ երկրներինը։


Չէ, Վիշապ ջան, ճիշտ հակառակը: Երբ ունենում ես բացմակուսակցականություն, ոչ մի կուսակցություն չի կարում շատ վեր-վեր թռնի, որտև իրան սատարող ուժերը հանգիստ կարան ասեն՝ հո՛պ, ու էդ կուսակցությունը հալով մնա: Դանիայում շատ լավ դա աշխատում ա: Նայի, հիմա լիբերալները, նեոլիբերալներն ու կոնսերվատիվներն են կոալիցիա կազմել, իսկ խորհրդարանում իրանց աջակցող ուժ են նաև -նացիոնալիստները: Արդյունքում՝ տնտեսական էդքան աջ կառավարությունը չի կարում ամբողջ երկրի սոցիալական համակարգը վարի տա, որտև նացիոնալիստները չեն քվեարկում տենց բաների օգտին:

Կամ էլ որ կարմիր բլոկի ամենամեծ մասը՝ սոցիալ-դեմոկրատները, սկսում են ռասիստական կայֆեր անել, կարմիրի ավելի փոքր կուսակցություններն ասում են՝ հլը հո՛պ: Ըստ էության, էս բոլոր երանգները պետք են խորհրդարանում, որ ոչ մի ուժ չկարողանա ծայրահեղանա: Իսկ եթե լինի մի իշխանական ուժ, ինչ ուզի, կանի, ու ոչ ոք չի կարա դեմն առնի:

----------

Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ կարճ խելքով, սահմանադրական օրենքը կամ ակտը դա նորմեր են, իսկ սահմանադրությունը՝ իրավունքներ են, իսկ նորմերը միշտ պետք է ենթարկվեն իրավունքներին։ Այսինքն ոչ մի օրենք կամ նորմ չպիտի խախտի սահմանադրությունը, խելքը գլխին երկրներում սրան շատ լուրջ են վերաբերվում, ու մեր սաղ կաշան էլ սրա շուրջ է։


Դե, մոտավորապես․․․ ասենք վարչապետին ներկայացվող պահանջները այնքան էլ «իրավունքներ» չեն։ Մյուս կողմից, սահմանադրությունը չի կարող բոլոր հիմնական օրենքները իր մեջ պարունակել այլ հիմնական սկզբունքներն է պարունակում, ու ամրագրում է մի շարք սահմանադրական օրենքներ, որոնք գործում եմ սահմանադրության հիմնական դրույթների մանրամասման համար։ Ու այդ փաստաբանը երևի չգիտի, որ այդ «մշտապես բնակվելու» սահմանումը կա ԸՕ-ում, ու իրեն թվում է, թե այդ սահմանումը մենակ ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրություն մեջ է (մենակ ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրություն է ասում ամբողջ ժամանակ)։ Ու եթե այդպես լիներ, իսկապես պիտի սահմանադրական դատարանը պարզաբաներ, թե արդյոք ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրությունն է առաջնայինը, թե սահմանադրության մեջ ընդգրկված լղոզված «մշտապես բնակության» եզրի իմաստը՝ միջին-վիճակագրական քաղաքացու տեսանկյունից (քանի որ սահմանադրությունը ընդունվել է հանրաքվեով)։ Ու քանի որ ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրությունը ունի միայն գործառութային ուժ, գրեթե ակնհայտ է, որ լղոզված սահմանումը այդ դեպքում կլինի առաջնայինը։ Բայց քանի որ ԸՕ-ն պարունակում է հստակ պարզաբանում և ունի սահմանադրական օրենքի ուժ, ապա անհավանակն է, որ սահմանադրական դատարանը կընդունի լղոզված սահմանումը որպես առաջնային։ Ու իրեն հարգող փաստաբանը այս դեպքում կասեր, որ հարկավոր է սահմանադրական դատարանի վճիռը, քանի որ սահամանադրության ու սահմանադրական օրենքի միջև համապատասխանությունը ավելի շատ քաղաքական հարց է, քան նեղ փաստաբանական բան (համեմատի սա ԱՄՆ-ի գերագույն դատարանի հետ, որը ահագին քաղաքականացված որոշումներ է ընդունում)։

Իսկ խելքը գլխին երկրները․․․ օրինակ ՄԹ-ն չունի քո պատկերացրած սահամանդրությունը ընդհանրապես․․․ ու վերջ ի վերջո, աշխարհում ԱՄՆ-ից դուրս խելքը գլխին երկրներ էլ կան։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՄԹ–ն ճիշտ ա ամենաառաջին երկրներից ա որ պառլամենտ ա ունեցել, բայց լրիվ հնադարյա համակարգ ա ու հաստատ չարժի օրինակ վերցնել։ Փաստացի երկկուսակցական համակարգ ա‎։ Մի քանի փոքրամասնության կառավարության օրինակը հանած երկիրը վերջին 150 տարին փոխնեփոխ կառավարել են Լեյբորիստական ու Պահպանողական կուսակցությունները։ Բայց ամենատխուրը էս ամեն ինչում իհարկե 100% մեծամասնական համակարգն ա։ Դրա արդյունքում ասենք 970 հազար ձայն հավաքած SNP–ին ունի 35 մանդատ, 164 հազար ձայն ստացած Plaid Cymru ունի 4 մանդատ, իսկ 2.4 միլլիոն ձայն ստացած լիբերալ–դեմոկրատները ընդամենը 12 մանդատ


սրա իմաստը լիքը կա․․․ ինչպես ասում են՝ all politics is local... ու ՄԹ-ում սա երևի շատ ավելի կարևոր է քան այլուր։ Բայց դե Հայաստանը Լոնդոնի մի թաղամասի չափ է  :Jpit:  նենց որ մեր մոտ national-ն էլ է local...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե, մոտավորապես․․․ ասենք վարչապետին ներկայացվող պահանջները այնքան էլ «իրավունքներ» չեն։ Մյուս կողմից, սահմանադրությունը չի կարող բոլոր հիմնական օրենքները իր մեջ պարունակել այլ հիմնական սկզբունքներն է պարունակում, ու ամրագրում է մի շարք սահմանադրական օրենքներ, որոնք գործում եմ սահմանադրության հիմնական դրույթների մանրամասման համար։ Ու այդ փաստաբանը երևի չգիտի, որ այդ «մշտապես բնակվելու» սահմանումը կա ԸՕ-ում, ու իրեն թվում է, թե այդ սահմանումը մենակ ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրություն մեջ է (մենակ ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրություն է ասում ամբողջ ժամանակ)։ Ու եթե այդպես լիներ, իսկապես պիտի սահմանադրական դատարանը պարզաբաներ, թե արդյոք ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրությունն է առաջնայինը, թե սահմանադրության մեջ ընդգրկված լղոզված «մշտապես բնակության» եզրի իմաստը՝ միջին-վիճակագրական քաղաքացու տեսանկյունից (քանի որ սահմանադրությունը ընդունվել է հանրաքվեով)։ Ու քանի որ ԱԺ-ի կանոնադրությունը ունի միայն գործառութային ուժ, գրեթե ակնհայտ է, որ լղոզված սահմանումը այդ դեպքում կլինի առաջնայինը։ Բայց քանի որ ԸՕ-ն պարունակում է հստակ պարզաբանում և ունի սահմանադրական օրենքի ուժ, ապա անհավանակն է, որ սահմանադրական դատարանը կընդունի լղոզված սահմանումը որպես առաջնային։ Ու իրեն հարգող փաստաբանը այս դեպքում կասեր, որ հարկավոր է սահմանադրական դատարանի վճիռը, քանի որ սահամանադրության ու սահմանադրական օրենքի միջև համապատասխանությունը ավելի շատ քաղաքական հարց է, քան նեղ փաստաբանական բան (համեմատի սա ԱՄՆ-ի գերագույն դատարանի հետ, որը ահագին քաղաքականացված որոշումներ է ընդունում)։
> 
> Իսկ խելքը գլխին երկրները․․․ օրինակ ՄԹ-ն չունի քո պատկերացրած սահամանդրությունը ընդհանրապես․․․ ու վերջ ի վերջո, աշխարհում ԱՄՆ-ից դուրս խելքը գլխին երկրներ էլ կան։


Ես չեմ ուզում երկար-բարակ վիճել, բայց քո ասած բոլոր սահմանադրական օրենքները ներառյալ ԸՕ-ն պիտի համապատասխանեն Սահմանադրությանը՝ այսինքն հիմնարար սկզբունքներին։ Եթե տրամաբանական հակասություններ կան, ապա Սահմանադրությունը գերակա է բոլոր մնացած օրենքների նկատմամբ, էդ փաստաբանը էդ սկզբունքով է դատում։ Նույնը վերաբերում է ՔՕ-ին և մնացած Օ-երին։
Իսկ էն, որ ՄԹ-ն իմ պատկերացրած սահամադրությունը չունի, դա չի նշանակում որ դրա փոխարինողն էլ չունի, որ ման գաս կգտնես իրենց ակտերի բազմությունը, որոնք կտոր առ կտոր սկզբունքորեն սահամանադրություն են, որ կան, այսինքն տարբերությունները ձևական են։
Մշտապես բնակվելու սահմանումն էլ վայթե լղոզված չի, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է տարիներին, ապա օրինակ չորս տարի մշտապես բնակվել նշանակում է այդ չորս տարվա ընթացքում մարդը մեկ տարուց ավելի անընդմեջ չի բացակայել երկրից։ Էս առումով, նման է, որ աղավաղել են համապատասխան սահմանադրական նորմը, որ համապատասխանեցնեն ԿԿ-ի շահերին, ահագին ողորմելի քայլ էր ՀՀԿ-ի կողմից։  Ըստ ախմախների, ստացվում է, որ աննընդմեջ երկու տարի+1 օր երկրից դուրս չեկած մարդը կարող է համարվել չորս տարվա մշտապես բնակվող։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես չեմ ուզում երկար-բարակ վիճել, բայց քո ասած բոլոր սահմանադրական օրենքները ներառյալ ԸՕ-ն պիտի համապատասխանեն Սահմանադրությանը՝ այսինքն հիմնարար սկզբունքներին։ Եթե տրամաբանական հակասություններ կան, ապա Սահմանադրությունը գերակա է բոլոր մնացած օրենքների նկատմամբ, էդ փաստաբանը էդ սկզբունքով է դատում։ Նույնը վերաբերում է ՔՕ-ին և մնացած Օ-երին։
> Իսկ էն, որ ՄԹ-ն իմ պատկերացրած սահամադրությունը չունի, դա չի նշանակում որ դրա փոխարինողն էլ չունի, որ ման գաս կգտնես իրենց ակտերի բազմությունը, որոնք կտոր առ կտոր սկզբունքորեն սահամանադրություն են, որ կան, այսինքն տարբերությունները ձևական են։
> Մշտապես բնակվելու սահմանումն էլ վայթե լղոզված չի, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է տարիներին, ապա օրինակ չորս տարի մշտապես բնակվել նշանակում է այդ չորս տարվա ընթացքում մարդը մեկ տարուց ավելի անընդմեջ չի բացակայել երկրից։ Էս առումով, նման է, որ աղավաղել են համապատասխան սահմանադրական նորմը, որ համապատասխանեցնեն ԿԿ-ի շահերին, ահագին ողորմելի քայլ էր ՀՀԿ-ի կողմից։  Ըստ ախմախների, ստացվում է, որ աննընդմեջ երկու տարի+1 օր երկրից դուրս չեկած մարդը կարող է համարվել չորս տարվա մշտապես բնակվող։


Ասում եմ, էլի, տարօրինակ մարդ ես... համ չես ուզում երկար-բարակ վիճել, համ էլ «դիմադրում» ես  :LOL: 

Լավ, հողել եմ Կարապետյանի գլուխն էլ, իրա ջրված լիազարության գլուխն էլ. ինչքան շուտ իր տրուբին առճակատվի, էնքան ավելի լավ։

Դու էն ասա, հեծանիվդ ո՞նց ա... մի հատ հաղթական հեծանվարշավ չկազմակերպե՞նք  :Jpit:

----------


## Life

Նիկոլը արդեն ազգի հերոս ա  :Smile: 
Դիլիջանում, նկարը CivilNet-ից

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու էն ասա, հեծանիվդ ո՞նց ա... մի հատ հաղթական հեծանվարշավ չկազմակերպե՞նք


Մայիսի 28-ին, Սևանի շուրջ, գալիս ե՞ս։

----------

Ծլնգ (29.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նկատել ե՞ք, թե էս մեր նոր նախագահի տեքստ գրողն ինչ ձանձրալի մարդա...
սենց երկա՜ր, ծամծմելո՜վ, նույն միտքը 5 անգամ կրկնելո՜վ...

----------


## ivy

Էլի մի քանիսը՝ ֆեյսբուքից․









էս էլ հներից.

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.04.2018), Yevuk (29.04.2018), Գաղթական (29.04.2018), Ծլնգ (29.04.2018), Տրիբուն (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մայիսի 28-ին, Սևանի շուրջ, գալիս ե՞ս։


Էս էլի Savage of Sevan-ն ա՞։ Ես +1

----------

Ծլնգ (29.04.2018), Վիշապ (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մայիսի 28-ին, Սևանի շուրջ, գալիս ե՞ս։


թարսի պես հենց այդ ժամանակ գործուղման եմ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երկուսակացական համակարգի մասով ..... ոչ ԱՄՆ, ոչ ՄԹ-ն Հայաստանի համար օրինակելի չեն։ 

ԱՄՆ երկուսակցական համակարգը աշխատում ա մենակ ԱՄՆ-ին հատուկ նախագահական համակարգում, որտեղ նախագահը համ էլ գործադիրի գլուխն ա ու ընտրվում ա ուղղակի ընտրությունների միջոցով, ոչ թե պառլամենտի կողմից։ Սա ինքը իրանով ուրույն ու մենակ ԱՄՆ-ում աշխատող համակարգ ա։ 

ՄԹ կամ սենց կոչված վեսթմինսթրյան համակարգը, որտեղ էլի փաստացի երկուսակացկան պառլամենտարիզմ ա, էլի աշխատում ա մենակ ՄԹ-ում ու որոշ տարբերություններով նախկին գաղութներում, որոնք էսօր դոմինյոնի կարգավիճակով են, այսինքն պետության գլուխը Անգլիայի թագուհին ա․ Կանադա, Ավստրալիա, Նոր Զոլանդիա։ Վեսթմինսթրյան համակարգում կաբինետը համ էլ պառլամենտի մաս ա, այսինքն մինիստրները դեպուտատ են։ Էս համակարգը իրա զարգացման պատմությունն ու տրամաբանությունն ունի ու մեր համար չի, առանց երկար բարակ մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու: 

Մեր պառլամենտական համակարգը նմանացրած եվրոպական այլ երկրների պառլամենտական համակարգերին, Գերմանիա, Իտալիա, Հունաստան, Դանիա ․․․ և այլն։ Բազմակուսակցական պառլամենտ․ որտեղ մեծամասնություն ստացածը կամ կոալիցիան ձևավորում ա կառավարություն՝ շատ ուժեղ վարչապետով։ Եթե կուսակցական համակարգը մոնոպոլացված ու ապականված չի, ոնց որ Հայաստանում, ապա էս համակարգը էսօրվա դրությամբ ամենալավ գործող համակարգերից մեկն ա, որը բավականին էֆեկտիվ հակակշիռներ ա ապահովում։ 

Ասելե թե, Հայաստանին պետք են նամուսով ընտրություններ, առանց այլանդակների։ Ու համակարգը ինքը իրան կբալանսավորի։ Հնարավոր են ճգնաժամային իրավիճակներ, երբ կառավորություն չի ձևավորվում, չեն կարում նախագահ ընտրեն, ծրագիր չեն հաստատում, և այլն ․․ բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, համակագը կաշխատի եթե իրա նկատմամբ վստահություն լինի, իսկ դա կլինի միայն եթե նորմալ ընտրություններ լինեն։

----------

Sagittarius (30.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (29.04.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Գաղթական (30.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (29.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երկուսակացական համակարգի մասով ..... ոչ ԱՄՆ, ոչ ՄԹ-ն Հայաստանի համար օրինակելի չեն։ 
> 
> ԱՄՆ երկուսակցական համակարգը աշխատում ա մենակ ԱՄՆ-ին հատուկ նախագահական համակարգում, որտեղ նախագահը համ էլ գործադիրի գլուխն ա ու ընտրվում ա ուղղակի ընտրությունների միջոցով, ոչ թե պառլամենտի կողմից։ Սա ինքը իրանով ուրույն ու մենակ ԱՄՆ-ում աշխատող համակարգ ա։ 
> 
> ՄԹ կամ սենց կոչված վեսթմինսթրյան համակարգը, որտեղ էլի փաստացի երկուսակացկան պառլամենտարիզմ ա, էլի աշխատում ա մենակ ՄԹ-ում ու որոշ տարբերություններով նախկին գաղութներում, որոնք էսօր դոմինյոնի կարգավիճակով են, այսինքն պետության գլուխը Անգլիայի թագուհին ա․ Կանադա, Ավստրալիա, Նոր Զոլանդիա։ Վեսթմինսթրյան համակարգում կաբինետը համ էլ պառլամենտի մաս ա, այսինքն մինիստրները դեպուտատ են։ Էս համակարգը իրա զարգացման պատմությունն ու տրամաբանությունն ունի ու մեր համար չի, առանց երկար բարակ մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու: 
> 
> Մեր պառլամենտական համակարգը նմանացրած եվրոպական այլ երկրների պառլամենտական համակարգերին, Գերմանիա, Իտալիա, Հունաստան, Դանիա ․․․ և այլն։ Բազմակուսակցական պառլամենտ․ որտեղ մեծամասնություն ստացածը կամ կոալիցիան ձևավորում ա կառավարություն՝ շատ ուժեղ վարչապետով։ Եթե կուսակցական համակարգը մոնոպոլացված ու ապականված չի, ոնց որ Հայաստանում, ապա էս համակարգը էսօրվա դրությամբ ամենալավ գործող համակարգերից մեկն ա, որը բավականին էֆեկտիվ հակակշիռներ ա ապահովում։ 
> 
> Ասելե թե, Հայաստանին պետք են նամուսով ընտրություններ, առանց այլանդակների։ Ու համակարգը ինքը իրան կբալանսավորի։ Հնարավոր են ճգնաժամային իրավիճակներ, երբ կառավորություն չի ձևավորվում, չեն կարում նախագահ ընտրեն, ծրագիր չեն հաստատում, և այլն ․․ բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, համակագը կաշխատի եթե իրա նկատմամբ վստահություն լինի, իսկ դա կլինի միայն եթե նորմալ ընտրություններ լինեն։


Դյուվերժեի օրենքով մեծամասնական ընտրական համակարգը բերում է իշխանության մեջ նվազագույն թվով կուսակցությունների ներկայությանը, ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ, սա այնքան էլ կապ չունի նախագահական, կիսա-նախագահական կամ (վեսթմինսթրյան) պառլամենտական համակարգի հետ։

Ի դեպ վեսթմինսթրյան համակարգով Կանադան այնպես էլ (կամ՝ դեռ) երկկուսակցական չի դառել։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում երկկուսակցությունը (Լատինյան Ամերիկայի մեծ մասը նման կառավարման համակարգ ունի) արդեն ահագին ժամանակ է լուրջ ստագնացիայի խնդիրներ ունի, չնայած դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի (շատ-շատ ինչ-որ երկարատև ճգնաժամից հետո մի նոր թափով կուսակցություն առաջանա, որը կփոխարինի հիմիկվա դոմինանտ կուսակցություններից մեկը․․․ վերջին սենց բանը եղել է 19րդ դարի երկրորդ կեսում, երբ Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը փոխարինեց Վիգերին՝ հակաստրուկային պլատֆորմայի վրա)։ Ու ԱՄՆ-ի երկկուսակցությունը ահագին տարբերվում է փոքր երկրների երկկուսակցական համակարգից, քանի որ երկու հիմնական կուսակցություններում էլ կան լայն սպեկտրով հայացքներ (ասենք Կալիֆորնիայի հանրապետականը կարող է ավելի ձախ լինել քան Տեխասի դեմոկրատը, ի հակառակ կուսակցական բուն կողմնորոշման, ու խորհրդարանում էլ կան կուսակցական խմբավորումներից բացի ենթախմբավորումներ էլ)։

Եթե թափանցիկ ու արդար ընտրությունների ապահովման լծակներ լինեն, մեկը ես կարծում եմ որ ռեյտինգային համամասնական ընտրություններով պառլամենտական համակարգը, որտեղ նախագահը ընտրվում է ուղիղ ընտրություններով, Հայաստանին ավելի սազական է (Իռլանդիայի համակարգի նման)։ Բայց սա մի քիչ երկար զրույց ա․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բա ոնց համոզենք մենք էլ կարդանք


Աթեիստին խնդրեցի, որ վերականգնի... թե ինձ տփին, ոք մեղքն ա  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (30.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլնգի «մարդու կյանքի արժեքի» պահով ․․․․ 

Ծլնգը միշտ էլ խելոք բաներ ա ասում ու իրա հետ դժվար ա չհամաձայնվելը։ Նենց որ, մի քանի նկատառում։ 

Մարդու կյանքի արժեքը արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա լավ էլ գանահատվում ա, ու դա արվում ա որոշ խոշոր ծրագերի (ասենք ճանապարհաշինական կամ առողջապահական) social cost-benefit analysis անելու համար։ Տարբեր մեթոդներ կան չափելու կյանքի արժեքը, բայց ամենապարզ ու հասկանալի մեթոդը մարդկային կապիտալի մեթոդն ա, որտեղ կյանքի արժեքը չափվում ա որպես մարդու եկամտային պոտենցիալի կորուստ։ Իսկ որտե՞ղ են մարդիկ բարձր եկամուտ ստանում։ Հարուստ ու զարգացած երկրներում, որտեղ աշխատանքի արտադրողականությունը բարձր ա։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, էտ կյանքի արժեքը օդից ընկած սուբյեկտիվ գնահատակն չի, որ մի հասարակությունում բարձր լինի, մյուսում՝ ցածր, քանի որ ասենք հայերը կյանքը ավելի են սիրում քան մոնղոլները։ Կյանքի աչժեքի հիմքում էլի տնտեսություննա ընկած - ինչքան հարուստ ա երկիրը, էնքան թանկ ա մարդը։ 

Խփել ու բարոյխրատական դասեր կարդալ չլինի  :LOL:  էս կյանքիս օրենքն ա։

----------

Վիշապ (30.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Յոհանեսի մանթոյի պահով ․․․․․ 

Երեկ առաջին անգամ երթի ու միտինգի մասնակցեցի։ Տղես ու կինս համարյա առաջին օրվանից մեջն են եղել։ Ես ու աղջիկս պասիվ աջակիցներ էինք։  :LOL: 

Ինչ տեսա երեկ - Երևանը, Հայաստանը, իրա բազմաշերտությամբ։ Բոլորը հանգիստ ու խաղաղ, բայց կարևորը մի նպատակով - արդարության վերականգնում։ Չեմ ուզում խորանամ, թե ով ոնց ա մտածում ու տեսնում դրան հասնելու ճանապարհը, ինչ մոտիկ ու հեռու նպատակներ ունի, բայց էս շարժումը տվել ա էտ հույսը բոլորին։ Ո էտ բոլորի մեջ համ առաջադեմ ուսանողն ա, համ ապերոն, Ծլնգի ՀՀԿ-ին քվեարկած տաքսիստը, համ էլ նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ի քուչի տասովշիկը, քանի որ նույնիսկ ինքը շանս ունի ստից ու խաբեությունից ազատվելու։   

Մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, որ առաջին քայլը պիտի լինի արդար ու ազատ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելը, ու դրա համար ՀՀԿ-ն պիտի իշխանական լծակներ չունենա։ Իսկ թե ոնց, էտ կերևա առաջիկա օրերին։ Նենց որ, դուխտ մի քցի, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա, ու քո նման տղեքը լիքը գործ պիտի ունենան անելու էս երկրի համար։

----------

ivy (30.04.2018), Mephistopheles (01.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (30.04.2018), Rammstein (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (30.04.2018), The_only_one (30.04.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Գաղթական (30.04.2018), Ծլնգ (30.04.2018), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (30.04.2018), Ուլուանա (30.04.2018), Վիշապ (30.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խփել ու բարոյխրատական դասեր կարդալ չլինի  էս կյանքիս օրենքն ա։


Տրիբուն ջան, դժվա՞ր չի տնտեսագետ լինելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Աթեիստին խնդրեցի, որ վերականգնի... թե ինձ տփին, ոք մեղքն ա


Ծլնգ էս ինչ արիր դու, ես մահամերձ էի ՃՃՃ

Իհարկե բարբառով որ գրեյիր, ավելի հետաքրքիր կստացվեր, բայց տհե նկարագրական ու համեմատական խոսքով հարուստ զրից (էն շան վրա կամաց ազարենի իջնելու պահը սպանում էր) իմ հասկանալով՝ հայերենի միայն մի բարբառովա հնարավոր, ու ղաստի էլ ուզիյր, հնարիլ չտիյր )))

----------

Ծլնգ (30.04.2018)

----------


## The_only_one

Նենց տպավորությունա, կարծես Քոչարյանը վերջին մի 5-6 օրը տանը կամ ինքնաթիռի մեջ քնածա եղել: Հենց արթնացել միանգամից քնաթաթախ գնացելա հարցազրույց տալու: Ռոբերտ, ուրիշ լավ ե՞ս ապեր: Ճամպրուկը արդեն վաղուց փոխանցվելա իսկական սեփականատիրոջը ու ստացականն էլ ամսի 1-ին են ուղարկելու: Էկել բզբզում ես, որ ի՞նչ անես:  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (30.04.2018), Վիշապ (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (30.04.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

Պետդումայի .... էէհ, ՀՀԿ պատգամավվորները հավատարիմ են իրենց ցարի շահերին  :Jpit:

----------

Ծլնգ (30.04.2018), Վիշապ (30.04.2018), Տրիբուն (30.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պետդումայի .... էէհ, ՀՀԿ պատգամավվորները հավատարիմ են իրենց ցարի շահերին


Սրանց հավաքական նախիրին մի լավ առած կա ռուսերեն՝ научи дурака Богу молиться, он и лоб расшибёт։

Ասում եմ սրանք լավ ա ՄԹ-ի խարհրդարանում չեն, թե չէ Մեյը հիմա վաղուց տակը արել էր իր Բրեքզիթի շուրջ հայացքների «ճկունության» կապակցությամբ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ասում ա եվրոպա-ամերիկաներում փախստականության համար դիմող հայերը Նիկոլից բեսամթ նեղացած են՝ իրենց գործերի մեջ քաքելու համար․ հալամ աշխարհի կամերաների դիմաց ապացուցեց, որ Հայաստանը սիրո ու համերաշխության երկիր ա։

----------

Freeman (01.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Արշակ (01.05.2018), Գաղթական (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (01.05.2018), Տրիբուն (01.05.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհանեսի մանթոյի պահով ․․․․․ 
> 
> Երեկ առաջին անգամ երթի ու միտինգի մասնակցեցի։ Տղես ու կինս համարյա առաջին օրվանից մեջն են եղել։ Ես ու աղջիկս պասիվ աջակիցներ էինք։ 
> 
> Ինչ տեսա երեկ - Երևանը, Հայաստանը, իրա բազմաշերտությամբ։ Բոլորը հանգիստ ու խաղաղ, բայց կարևորը մի նպատակով - արդարության վերականգնում։ Չեմ ուզում խորանամ, թե ով ոնց ա մտածում ու տեսնում դրան հասնելու ճանապարհը, ինչ մոտիկ ու հեռու նպատակներ ունի, բայց էս շարժումը տվել ա էտ հույսը բոլորին։ Ո էտ բոլորի մեջ համ առաջադեմ ուսանողն ա, համ ապերոն, Ծլնգի ՀՀԿ-ին քվեարկած տաքսիստը, համ էլ նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ի քուչի տասովշիկը, քանի որ նույնիսկ ինքը շանս ունի ստից ու խաբեությունից ազատվելու։   
> 
> Մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, որ առաջին քայլը պիտի լինի արդար ու ազատ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելը, ու դրա համար ՀՀԿ-ն պիտի իշխանական լծակներ չունենա։ Իսկ թե ոնց, էտ կերևա առաջիկա օրերին։ Նենց որ, դուխտ մի քցի, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա, ու քո նման տղեքը լիքը գործ պիտի ունենան անելու էս երկրի համար։


Երեկվա վիճակը չես համեմատի 23֊ի հետ  :Jpit: 
Տրիբուն ջան,ես էլի եմ ասում ինձ ու շատերի համար   կային տհաճ երևուկթներ,իմ ասածը էնա,որ էդ ամենի դեմ պետքա խոսվեր Նիկոլի կողմից ու ի վերջո տենց մի բան եղավ ։ճ հա ընդունում եմ,իմ դիրքորոշումը ծայրահեղական էր ։ճ
Նիկոլը էլի աչքիս լույսը չի,բայց սաղ մի կողմ դնելով ասում եմ.էս մարդու արածը իրոք եզակիա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Խելքս չի կտրում էս վարչապետի ընտրությունները ոնց պիտի գնան ու ոնց պիտի լինի ՀՀԿ-ականների հետ հետագան։ Պադոշները խավարասերների պես լռվել մնացել են, կարծես Սերժիկը իրենց անփոխարինելի թեկնածուն չէր։  Իմ կարծիքով ժողովուրդը պիտի պահանջի ՀՀԿ-ն հրաժարական տա, այլապես էս վիճակը ոչ մի տրամաբանության չի ենթարկվում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կամաց-կամաց սկսում եմ կիսել Պարույր Հայրիկյանի դեպրեսիան ։Ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

Հայաստանը հրաշքների երկիրա, հո զոռով չի :լօվէ

Էստեղ ոչ միայն հնարավորա համազգային հեղափոխություն անելով ու իշխանության 2 պարագլուխներին տապալելով՝ իշխանության չգալ, այլև 10-նամյակ իշխող կուսակցության լուրջ պաշտոններ զբաղեցրած պատգամավորը կարող է ԱԺ-ում չնչին փոքրամասնություն կազմող ընդդիմությունից, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ պատասխան ակնկալելով, հարցնել, թե երբ է երկրի գլխավոր ռազմական դաշնակիցը դադարեցնելու զենք վաճառել մեր թշնամիներին...

----------

Freeman (01.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խելքս չի կտրում էս վարչապետի ընտրությունները ոնց պիտի գնան ու ոնց պիտի լինի ՀՀԿ-ականների հետ հետագան։ Պադոշները խավարասերների պես լռվել մնացել են, կարծես Սերժիկը իրենց անփոխարինելի թեկնածուն չէր։  Իմ կարծիքով ժողովուրդը պիտի պահանջի ՀՀԿ-ն հրաժարական տա, այլապես էս վիճակը ոչ մի տրամաբանության չի ենթարկվում։


ՀՀԿ-ականները նոր պապայի փնտրտուքի մեջ են։ Իրանք չեն կարա առանց պապայի ապրեն, էտ իրանց էությունն ա։ Իրանց համար պետք ա միշտ լինի մի հատ պաշտամունքի ու ենթարկվելու օբյեկտ ․․․ կարա լինի տաբուրետկա։ Եթե չգտան, արագ կցրվեն, քանի որ որոշ առանձնյակներ կշեղվեն նախիրից, նոր հյութեղ արոտավայրեր գտնելու հույսով։ 

Էսօր կերևա, թե սրիկայության ինչ լեվել ա մոտները։ Եթե նույնիսկ տապալեն վարչապետի ընտրությունները ու ՀՀԿ-ն փաստացի մնա իշխանության ու ինքը կազմակերպի ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրությունները, մեկ ա, ՀՀԿ-ին ես երկու գռոշի կյանք չեմ տա։ Հենց իրանց աֆտարիտետնի օրենքներով ու պանյատներով իրանց պապային կզայցրել են, այսինքն իրանք էլ ոչ մի բան են։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2018), Rammstein (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> «Այսօր մենք ընտրելու ենք պատերազմի ժամանակ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարին, Ալիևի, Պուտինի և Թրամփի հետ բանակցությունների նստող հիմնական բանակցողի»,- ասաց նա:


էս ԷՇ-ի հռետորաբանությունից արդեն զգացվում ա, որ մի նոր ստոր պլան են հղացել..

Բայց ճիշտա ասում, թե Նիկոլը Սերժի կարգի բանակցող չի Պուծինի հետ:
Սերժն էն տղենա, որ մի գիշերվա մեջ ստիպեց Պուծինին Հայաստանն էլ մտցնել ԵԱՏՄ..՝

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էրնեկ մի հատ ֆունկցիա լիներ, 2x արագությամբ ապագա մտնեինք: Էլ չեմ դիմանում սրանց ելույթներին


դուխո՜վ․․․ մտնում ենք արդեն․․․ Նիկոլը մի խոսքով էս լրիվ թատրոնի բնութագիրը տվեց․ «այստեղ որոշում ենք՝ ձեր մասնակցությամբ ենք լուծելու ճգնաժամը, թե ձեր մասնակցությանը հակառակ» (մոտավորապես մեջբերում)․․․ նրան են բերելու, որ ամբողջ ՀՀԿ-ով, ու ամեն մեկը հատ-հատ պիտի վերջում գրի «ես սխալ էի, Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր»։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դուխո՜վ․․․ մտնում ենք արդեն․․․ Նիկոլը մի խոսքով էս լրիվ թատրոնի բնութագիրը տվեց․ «այստեղ որոշում ենք՝ ձեր մասնակցությամբ ենք լուծելու ճգնաժամը, թե ձեր մասնակցությանը հակառակ» (մոտավորապես մեջբերում)․․․ նրան են բերելու, որ ամբողջ ՀՀԿ-ով, ու ամեն մեկը հատ-հատ պիտի վերջում գրի «ես սխալ էի, Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր»։


Ու՞ր էր թե: Վախենալու ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես զարմանում եմ, թե Սերժի հրաժարականին հասած ժողովուրդը ինչու է համբերատար լսում Սերժի մանկլավիկների ու թերմացքների տխմար ելույթներն ու որոշումները։ Լրիվ խեղկատակություն ա։

----------


## Gayl

Մեկա պարտվելու եք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Երկիրը էս վիճակին հասցրածները հիմա անվստահություն են հայտնում, որ Նիկոլը կարա էս վիճակից դուրս գա, ու էդ պատճառով ոչ վարչապետի թեկնածու ունեն, ոչ էլ վարչապետ են ուզում ընտրել, ու հայրենասիրության ու մտահոգությունների ինչպիսի՜ պոռթկումներ․․․ գնացեք հող կերեք, մեռեք դեգեներատմներ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), Գաղթական (01.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (01.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես զարմանում եմ, թե Սերժի հրաժարականին հասած ժողովուրդը ինչու է համբերատար լսում Սերժի մանկլավիկների ու թերմացքների տխմար ելույթներն ու որոշումները։ Լրիվ խեղկատակություն ա։


Ժողովուրդը սիրող ու հանդուրժող ա․․․ բայց դե համբերատարության սահմանները դեռ ոչ ոք չի չեղարկել։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երկիրը էս վիճակին հասցրածները հիմա անվստահություն են հայտնում, որ Նիկոլը կարա էս վիճակից դուրս գա, ու էդ պատճառով ոչ վարչապետի թեկնածու ունեն, ոչ էլ վարչապետ են ուզում ընտրել, ու հայրենասիրության ու մտահոգությունների ինչպիսի՜ պոռթկումներ․․․ գնացեք հող կերեք, մեռեք դեգեներատմներ։


դեգեներատ ասիր, հիշեցի․․․ Նաիրա Զուրաբյանի ելույթը լրիվ խղարեց  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես զարմանում եմ, թե Սերժի հրաժարականին հասած ժողովուրդը ինչու է համբերատար լսում Սերժի մանկլավիկների ու թերմացքների տխմար ելույթներն ու որոշումները։ Լրիվ խեղկատակություն ա։


Ես էլ եմ զարմանում: Հալալ ա ուղղակի իրանց համբերությանը: Ես ստեղ էկրանի դեմը մի հազար անգամ ուզում էի կոմպը ջարդել:

----------

Ծլնգ (01.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես արդեն համոզվեցի՝ Հանրապետականը լրիվ պետական դավաճանի հատկանիշներ ա ցուցաբերում անկհայտ կեղծ ու դատարկ քարոզչություններով ու ելույթներով փորձելով արդարացնել վարչապետի ընտրությունների տապալումը, իրական մոտիվացիաները մաֆիայի իշխանության պահպանելն է։ Ես համոզված եմ, սրանք կուզեն նաև, որ ազերները հենց հիմա հարձակվեն, պատերազմական վիճակ ստեղծվի, իրենք շարունակեն լափելը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (01.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես արդեն համոզվեցի՝ Հանրապետականը լրիվ պետական դավաճանի հատկանիշներ ա ցուցաբերում անկհայտ կեղծ ու դատարկ քարոզչություններով ու ելույթներով փորձելով արդարացնել վարչապետի ընտրությունների տապալումը, իրական մոտիվացիաները մաֆիայի իշխանության պահպանելն է։ Ես համոզված եմ, սրանք կուզեն նաև, որ ազերները հենց հիմա հարձակվեն, պատերազմական վիճակ ստեղծվի, իրենք շարունակեն լափելը։


Պատկերացրու, Վիգեն Սարգսյանը նույնիսկ տողատակերով կոչ ա արել, որ հարձակվեն

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես արդեն համոզվեցի՝ Հանրապետականը լրիվ պետական դավաճանի հատկանիշներ ա ցուցաբերում անկհայտ կեղծ ու դատարկ քարոզչություններով ու ելույթներով փորձելով արդարացնել վարչապետի ընտրությունների տապալումը, իրական մոտիվացիաները մաֆիայի իշխանության պահպանելն է։ Ես համոզված եմ, սրանք կուզեն նաև, որ ազերները հենց հիմա հարձակվեն, պատերազմական վիճակ ստեղծվի, իրենք շարունակեն լափելը։


Դա էլ է շոուի մաս․․․ ոնց որ Սերժը իր բանակցական հմտությամբ իր քաղաքական կարիերան վերջացրեց, նենց էլ սրանք՝ ժողովրդակայնորեն իրենք իրենց քաղաքական մահախոսականներն են հանրային բեմից արտասանում։

----------

Life (01.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), Srtik (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դա էլ է շոուի մաս․․․ ոնց որ Սերժը իր բանակցական հմտությամբ իր քաղաքական կարիերան վերջացրեց, նենց էլ սրանք՝ ժողովրդակայնորեն իրենք իրենց քաղաքական մահախոսականներն են հանրային բեմից արտասանում։


Աաաաաա, լավն էր

----------


## ivy

> Մնաց տեսնենք` ընտրության օրը հհկ-ն ոնց ա քվեարկում Փաշինյանի թեկնածությանը։
> Կարող են միահամուռ դեմ քվեարկել ու անցնել պլան բ-ի։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա` էդպես չեն անի։


Փաստորեն արեցին։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մդա... Սկբունքորեն էս թերմացքներից ուրիշ բան չէր էլ կարելի սպասել: Ինձ թվում է, այսպես ավելի լավ է, մաքուր իրավիճակ: Տրամաբանական կլինի հենց հիմա պահանջել հանրապետականները մանդատները ցած դնեն: Արդեն հերիք ա սրանց կամայականությունների ու կապիկությունների ձեռը քաքն ընկնելը:

----------

ivy (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (01.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մդա... Սկբունքորեն էս թերմացքներից ուրիշ բան չէր էլ կարելի սպասել: Ինձ թվում է, այսպես ավելի լավ է, մաքուր իրավիճակ: Տրամաբանական կլինի հենց հիմա պահանջել հանրապետականները մանդատները ցած դնեն: Արդեն հերիք ա սրանց կամայականությունների ու կապիկությունների ձեռը քաքն ընկնելը:


Դժվար լինի տենց բան․․․ առնետավազքը հիմա ա սկսվելու․․․ ՀՀԿ-ին շաբաթից ավել չմնաց, մի 25 հոգով կանցնեն ընդդիմություն, մնացածներն էլ խելոք սուսուփուս կգան Նիկոլի ձեռքը համբուրելու։ Քաղաքական կուսակցություն առանց քաղաքական գործիչների․․․

Հ․Գ․
«տենց բանը» նկատի ունեի բոլորով մանդատները ցած դնելը․․․ մի կորիզ մինչև վերջ էլ կառչած ա մնալու։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Դժվար լինի տենց բան․․․ առնետավազքը հիմա ա սկսվելու․․․ ՀՀԿ-ին շաբաթից ավել չմնաց, *մի 25 հոգով կանցնեն ընդդիմություն, մնացածներն էլ խելոք սուսուփուս կգան Նիկոլի ձեռքը համբուրելու*։ Քաղաքական կուսակցություն առանց քաղաքական գորիչների․․․


Ի՞նչն էր իրենց խանգարում մինչև հիմա դա անել։

----------

Վիշապ (01.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դժվար լինի տենց բան․․․ առնետավազքը հիմա ա սկսվելու․․․ ՀՀԿ-ին շաբաթից ավել չմնաց, մի 25 հոգով կանցնեն ընդդիմություն, մնացածներն էլ խելոք սուսուփուս կգան Նիկոլի ձեռքը համբուրելու։ Քաղաքական կուսակցություն առանց քաղաքական գորիչների․․․


Ես վախենամ, ՀՀԿ-ի միակ հույսը էս պահին Ադրբեջանի կողմից հարձակումն ա: Այսինքն հանրապետականները գնալու են Ալիևի ձեռը կամ ուրիշ տեղը համբուրելու:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ի՞նչն էր իրենց խանգարում մինչև հիմա դա անել։


Երկար-բարակ զրույց ա․․․ բայց կարճ ասած, երկու ամիս առաջվանից ՀՀԿ-ում իշխանության պայքար էր գնում։ Ու այն արդեն անցել է մի քանի փուլ՝ Սերժ-ԿԿ-ՀՀԿ-ի մանթոներ՝ Սերժի վերադարձով, ու սա վերջին փուլն էր։ Սրանով (ու գալիք ակցիաների հետևանքով)  այդ մանթոներն էլ կորցրեցին իշխանությունը ու այլևս միասնական ուժ չկա ՀՀԿ-ի ներսում։ Վարկածներ էլ ունեմ, թե ինչ վեկտորով է տրոհումը գնալու, բայց դրա մասին խոսելը դեռ վաղաժամ է։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես վախենամ, ՀՀԿ-ի միակ հույսը էս պահին Ադրբեջանի կողմից հարձակումն ա: Այսինքն հանրապետականները գնալու են Ալիևի ձեռը կամ ուրիշ տեղը համբուրելու:


Վիշապ ջան, չկա այլևս ՀՀԿ․․․ ոնց որ Սերժ չկար 23-ից հետո, ոնց որ ԿԿ չկար 28-ից հետո․․․ պրծավ ՀՀԿ-ն։

----------

Srtik (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես վախենամ, ՀՀԿ-ի միակ հույսը էս պահին Ադրբեջանի կողմից հարձակումն ա: Այսինքն հանրապետականները գնալու են Ալիևի ձեռը կամ ուրիշ տեղը համբուրելու:


Տենց էլ կա։ Էս վիդեոն նայի, բառացի ասում ա Ալիև, արի մեզ փրկի։

----------


## ivy

> Վիշապ ջան, չկա այլևս ՀՀԿ․․․ ոնց որ Սերժ չկար 23-ից հետո, ոնց որ ԿԿ չկար 28-ից հետո․․․ պրծավ ՀՀԿ-ն։


Էդ ինձ ու քեզ համար չկա, բայց իրենց համար դեռ լավ էլ կա, ու իրենք իրենց գոյություն ունենալը ամենատականք ձևով են արտահայտում։ Ու վախենամ, սա դեռ ավելի հեռուն գնա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, չկա այլևս ՀՀԿ․․․ ոնց որ Սերժ չկար 23-ից հետո, ոնց որ ԿԿ չկար 28-ից հետո․․․ պրծավ ՀՀԿ-ն։


Հա բայց դե ֆակտո Աժ ում դեռևս կան ինչ-որ մարդուկներ, որոնք կոճակ են սեղմում, ՀՀԿ չի լինի, եթե չլինեն այդ կոճակ սեղմողները: Թե չէ ինչ-խոսք` Հայ ժողովուրդը բարոյական հաղթանակ տարավ :Ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էդ ինձ ու քեզ համար չկա, բայց իրենց համար դեռ լավ էլ կա, ու իրենք իրենց գոյությունը ունենալը ամենատականք ձևով են արտահայտում։ Ու վախենամ, սա դեռ ավելի հեռուն գնա։


վախիլ մի․․․ իրենց համար էլ չկա․․․ այսօրվա ամբողջ թատրոնի մեջ ամենահետաքրքիրը մենակ այն էր, թե ՀՀԿ-ից ով կռիս հարց չտվեց կամ ելույթ չունեցավ  :Smile:  դրանցից մի քանիսը քծնող են, բայց մնացածները ՀՀԿ-ն ակամա տրոհելու են։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Ուլուանա (01.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել էս բթամիտների երեսների պադոշի հաստությունը, կամ դեբիլության աստիճանը, ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Արա սրանք է՞ին Հայաստանի իշխանությունը:

----------

ivy (01.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Գաղթական (02.05.2018), Ծլնգ (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (01.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել էս բթամիտների երեսների պադոշի հաստությունը, կամ դեբիլության աստիճանը, ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Արա սրանք է՞ին Հայաստանի իշխանությունը:


բա որ անցած ընտրությունների քննարկումների ժամանակ ասում էի Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն չկա, դրել գաղափարներ էիք քննարկում  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ հանրապետականներից Ֆելիքս Ցոլակյանը Նիկոլին կողմ ա քվեարկել. մեջները դեռ մարդ կոչվածներ կան։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), Աթեիստ (01.05.2018), Ծլնգ (01.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ամենավախենալուն սրա մեջ գիտեք ո՞րն ա․․․ հիմա ո՞վ ա հայաստանի գործադիր ղեկավարը․․․ ԿԿ-ից երկու օր ա վաբշե լուր չկա․․․ ու էդ էշերը խոսում են կաթվածահարի մասին․․․

Հ․Գ․
էդ «մանթոների» մեջ քյալ մենեջերներ էլ սկի չկան․․․

----------

Գաղթական (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բայց հալալ ա հայ ժողովրդիս, որ ամբողջ օրը խորհրդարանական քաղաքականությանն էր հետևում․․․ աչքիս մենք շատ ավելի արագ ենք խորհրդարանական ավանդույթներ ու մշակույթ ձևավորելու քան նույնիսկ ամենալավատեսներն էին պատկերացնում։

----------

ivy (01.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (01.05.2018), Գաղթական (02.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

> վախիլ մի․․․ իրենց համար էլ չկա․․․ այսօրվա ամբողջ թատրոնի մեջ ամենահետաքրքիրը մենակ այն էր, թե ՀՀԿ-ից ով կռիս հարց չտվեց կամ ելույթ չունեցավ  դրանցից մի քանիսը քծնող են, բայց մնացածները ՀՀԿ-ն ակամա տրոհելու են։


Էհ․․․ Լավ կլիներ, որ ճիշտ լինեիր, բայց սրանք մի շաբաթ հետո նույնն են անելու։ Կամ դեռ ավելի վատ՝ նոր թեկնածու են առաջ քաշելու ու անցկացնեն․ անբարոյական, աննամուս կենդանիներ են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց հալալ ա հայ ժողովրդիս, որ ամբողջ օրը խորհրդարանական քաղաքականությանն էր հետևում․․․ աչքիս մենք շատ ավելի արագ ենք խորհրդարանական ավանդույթներ ու մշակույթ ձևավորելու քան նույնիսկ ամենալավատեսներն էին պատկերացնում։


Ու պատկերացրու, տասնմեկ ժամ ա էնտեղ կանգնած են, ու հլը էներգիան հրապարակի։

----------

ivy (01.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), Srtik (02.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (01.05.2018), Ծլնգ (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## anslov

Շատ հիասթափված եմ, որ "Ով Հայ ժողովրդը" օր  առաջ չարժանացավ իրեն արժանի Գերագույն Գլխավոր Հրամանատարի:
Որպես քրիստոնյա, հավատում եմ, որ էտ օրը անխուսափելիորեն գալու է:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էհ․․․ Լավ կլիներ, որ ճիշտ լինեիր, բայց սրանք մի շաբաթ հետո նույնն են անելու։ Կամ դեռ ավելի վատ՝ նոր թեկնածու են առաջ քաշելու ու անցկացնեն․ անբարոյական, աննամուս կենդանիներ են։


չկա տենց բան․․․ ո՛չ թեկնածու ունեն, ո՛չ էլ միասնականություն այլևս․․․ իրենք իրենց չորս սմբակներով իրենց գլուխը կերան․․․ այս ամբողջ շարժման մեջ մի քանի պատեհ ելքեր կային իրենք իրենց պահպանելու ու արժանապատիվ դուրս գալու համար, բայց մինչև վերջին սանտիմետրն էլ իրենց փոսները փորեցին․․․ մնում է վերջին հրումը անել, որ այդ փորած փոսը դատարկ չմնա։

----------


## Life

Սոնան էնքան ոգևորված էր, որ Բամբիռին interrupt արեց լօլ

P.S. Նկատենք, որ Նիկոլը բավականին պատրաստված ա թե բարոյապես թե ֆիզիկապես:

----------

ivy (01.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էհ․․․ Լավ կլիներ, որ ճիշտ լինեիր, բայց սրանք մի շաբաթ հետո նույնն են անելու։ Կամ դեռ ավելի վատ՝ նոր թեկնածու են առաջ քաշելու ու անցկացնեն․ անբարոյական, աննամուս կենդանիներ են։


Տեսականորեն՚ հա, որտև ոնց հասկանում եմ, իրանք ծրագրել են ժամանակ ձգել ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների գնալ իրանց հին մեթոդներով։ Բայց կարծում եմ՚ ուղղակի թերագնահատում են ժողովրդին, ոնց որ Սերժն էր մի շաբաթ առաջ թերագնահատում։ Հեսա մի քանի օրից լացելով են խնդրելու, որ նոր նիստ լինի։

----------

Srtik (02.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Տեսականորեն՚ հա, որտև ոնց հասկանում եմ, իրանք ծրագրել են ժամանակ ձգել ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների գնալ իրանց հին մեթոդներով։ Բայց կարծում եմ՚ ուղղակի թերագնահատում են ժողովրդին, ոնց որ Սերժն էր մի շաբաթ առաջ թերագնահատում։ Հեսա մի քանի օրից լացելով են խնդրելու, որ նոր նիստ լինի։


Հենց էդ ա, որ էդ ա մտքներին, բայց դե ժողովուրդը չի թուլանում, կարևորը՝ մնա խաղաղ, ափերից դուրս չգա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց էդ ա, որ էդ ա մտքներին, բայց դե ժողովուրդը չի թուլանում, կարևորը՝ մնա խաղաղ, ափերից դուրս չգա։


Շշմելու բան ա, թե էդ ելույթների ընթացքում ոնց էին խաղաղ մնացել, որովհետև իրոք ահագին պրովոկացիոն էին ելույթները ու մի այլ կարգի ներվայնացնող։

----------

ivy (01.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տեսականորեն՚ հա, որտև ոնց հասկանում եմ, իրանք ծրագրել են ժամանակ ձգել ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների գնալ իրանց հին մեթոդներով։ Բայց կարծում եմ՚ ուղղակի թերագնահատում են ժողովրդին, ոնց որ Սերժն էր մի շաբաթ առաջ թերագնահատում։ Հեսա մի քանի օրից լացելով են խնդրելու, որ նոր նիստ լինի։


Այ երեխեք, չկա այլևս ՀՀԿ-ի ձեռքը ոչ մի իշխանական լծակ․․․ Սերժի գահընկեցությամբ ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ-ը շփոթմունքի մեջ էին, իսկ ԿԿ-ի գահընկեցությամբ լրիվ անգլուխ են։ Սրանց հույսն էն էր, որ իրենք իրենց կուսակցությամբ ուժ էին ներկայացնում, բայց հայաստանյան միապետական տրամադրությունների ներքո կուսակցությունը չի կարող ուժ լինել, անհատներ են պետք, ովքեր չկան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ երեխեք, չկա այլևս ՀՀԿ-ի ձեռքը ոչ մի իշխանական լծակ․․․ Սերժի գահընկեցությամբ ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ-ը շփոթմունքի մեջ էին, իսկ ԿԿ-ի գահընկեցությամբ լրիվ անգլուխ են։ Սրանց հույսն էն էր, որ իրենք իրենց կուսակցությամբ ուժ էին ներկայացնում, բայց հայաստանյան միապետական տրամադրությունների ներքո կուսակցությունը չի կարող ուժ լինել, անհատներ են պետք, ովքեր չկան։


ՀՀԿ֊ի ձեռը կնոպկա կա։ Ու էդ կնոպկան ա որոշիչ էս պայմաններում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՀՀԿ֊ի ձեռը կնոպկա կա։ Ու էդ կնոպկան ա որոշիչ էս պայմաններում։


Ասածս էն էր, որ չեն կարա իրենք նույն ձևերով ընտրություններ անցկացնել ու ձայներ հավաքել։ Իսկ այդ կնոպկաները այսօր էին ՀՀԿ-ի ձեռքում, 7 օրից դրանց կեսը լինելու է ՀՀԿ-ի դուրս եկածների ձեռքը։ Իսկ եթե չլինի, ապա արտահերթ ընտրություններին ՔՊ-ն դառնալու է սուպերմեծամասնություն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասածս էն էր, որ չեն կարա իրենք նույն ձևերով ընտրություններ անցկացնել ու ձայներ հավաքել։ Իսկ այդ կնոպկաները այսօր էին ՀՀԿ-ի ձեռքում, 7 օրից դրանց կեսը լինելու է ՀՀԿ-ի դուրս եկածների ձեռքը։ Իսկ եթե չլինի, ապա արտահերթ ընտրություններին ՔՊ-ն դառնալու է սուպերմեծամասնություն։


ՔՊ֊ն արտահերթը բոյկոտելու ա։ Ու ՔՊ֊ի հետ էլ երևի ժողովուրդը։ ՀՀԿ֊ն չի պատկերացնում, որ ինչքան շուտ ռադ ըլնի, էնքան լավ։ Իրոք չեմ ուզում պատկերացնել, թե ինչ կկատարվի, երբ մյուս շաբաթ էլ վարչապետ չընտրվի։ Բայց ուզում եմ ենթադրել, որ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը թույլ չի էլ տա, որ ամեն ինչ մի շաբաթ էլ ձգվի։

Ու էս սահմանադրությունն էլ էնքան անտաղանդ կերպով ա գրված, որ վաղ թե ուշ ինչ֊որ բաներ սահմանադրության խախտումով են լինելու։

----------

Վիշապ (01.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Տեսականորեն, հաշվի առնելով, որ ՀՀ կառավարությունում ու ԱԺ-ում ու իշխանական կուլիսներում դեռ կան անբարոյականության ամենավերջին դսրևորումների ունակ կենդանիներ, թալանված միլիարդների կապիտալով, չի բացառվում պատերազմական վիճակի հրահրելն ու բռնի հակահեղափոխության փորձը: Հիշեք պատմությունից, մեր մեր ներքին դավաճանների հարցով երբեք պակասություն չենք ունեցել կրիտիկական պահերին: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, թե վերջիններս արդյո՞ք էնքան դեբիլ են, որ ընտրում են կամ մահ, կամ իշխանություն տարբերակը: Ըստ սրանց պահվածքի, վայթե բավականաչափ ու նույնիսկ անհնարինության աստիճանի դեբիլ են: Հետևաբար ժողովուրդը պիտի պատրաստ լինի ցանկացած սցենարի առնվազն գոնե առաջիկա օրերի ընթացքում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՔՊ֊ն արտահերթը բոյկոտելու ա։ Ու ՔՊ֊ի հետ էլ երևի ժողովուրդը։ ՀՀԿ֊ն չի պատկերացնում, որ ինչքան շուտ ռադ ըլնի, էնքան լավ։ Իրոք չեմ ուզում պատկերացնել, թե ինչ կկատարվի, երբ մյուս շաբաթ էլ վարչապետ չընտրվի։ Բայց ուզում եմ ենթադրել, որ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը թույլ չի էլ տա, որ ամեն ինչ մի շաբաթ էլ ձգվի։
> 
> Ու էս սահմանադրությունն էլ էնքան անտաղանդ կերպով ա գրված, որ վաղ թե ուշ ինչ֊որ բաներ սահմանադրության խախտումով են լինելու։


Այդ բոյկոտելը կարծում եմ ուլտիմատիվ գործիք էր․․․ եթե պատեհ պայմաններ լինեն, ինչո՞ւ ՔՊ-ն չդառնա մեծամասնություն, այլ խորացնի սահմանադրական ճգնաժամը։ Այդ դեպքում կարծում եմ ճիշտ խղճի քայլը կլինի դառնալ սուպերմեծամասնություն, կատարել ԸՕ-ում համապատասխան բարեփոխումներ ու նոր արտահերթ ընտրությունների սահմանադրական իրավիճակ ստեղծել ու «ճշտով» մանդատ ստանալ։

Բայց ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում թե սրան է հասնելու․․․ մի 2-3 օրվա մեջ հանրապետական խմբակցությունը կսկսի մասնատվել։ Նոր ԱԺ-ի կանոնակարգն էի կարդում, որ տեսնեմ հո խմբակցությունից դուրս գալու դեմը արհեստական արգելքներ չեն դրել, ու պարզվեց՝ ոչ։ RIP ՀՀԿ  :Wink:

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Թե վաղը ոնց եմ գործի գնալու կամ ընդհանրապես սովորական կյանքով ապրելու. երանի նրանց, ովքեր կարող են հիմա Հայաստանում լինել։

----------

Ruby Rue (01.05.2018), Srtik (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2018), Ծլնգ (01.05.2018), Ուլուանա (02.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այդ բոյկոտելը կարծում եմ ուլտիմատիվ գործիք էր․․․ եթե պատեհ պայմաններ լինեն, ինչո՞ւ ՔՊ-ն չդառնա մեծամասնություն, այլ խորացնի սահմանադրական ճգնաժամը։ Այդ դեպքում կարծում եմ ճիշտ խղճի քայլը կլինի դառնալ սուպերմեծամասնություն, կատարել ԸՕ-ում համապատասխան բարեփոխումներ ու նոր արտահերթ ընտրությունների սահմանադրական իրավիճակ ստեղծել ու «ճշտով» մանդատ ստանալ։
> 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում թե սրան է հասնելու․․․ մի 2-3 օրվա մեջ հանրապետական խմբակցությունը կսկսի մասնատվել։ Նոր ԱԺ-ի կանոնակարգն էի կարդում, որ տեսնեմ հո խմբակցությունից դուրս գալու դեմը արհեստական արգելքներ չեն դրել, ու պարզվեց՝ ոչ։ RIP ՀՀԿ


Կոնկրետ էս ընտրական օրենսգրքով բավական բարդ ա ոչ ՀՀԿ֊ական ուժի համար ընդհանրապես ԱԺ մտնելը, ուր մնաց՚ մեծամասնություն դառնալը։ Չնայած էս շարժումից հետո գուցե ռեյտինգայիններով էլ էդքան ձայն չհավաքեն։ 

Ի դեպ, մանդատի վայր դնելու դեպքում ի՞նչ ա լինում։ Ցուցակով հաջորդն ա անցնում, չէ՞։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ջոկել էս երկու պատգամավորների դեպքում ինչ ա լինելու։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կոնկրետ էս ընտրական օրենսգրքով բավական բարդ ա ոչ ՀՀԿ֊ական ուժի համար ընդհանրապես ԱԺ մտնելը, ուր մնաց՚ մեծամասնություն դառնալը։ Չնայած էս շարժումից հետո գուցե ռեյտինգայիններով էլ էդքան ձայն չհավաքեն։


Չեմ կարծում․․․ եթե ներկայիս «իշխանության» ներքո գնանք ընտրությունների, կարծում եմ Նիկոլը պիտի մեկ և միայն մեկ պլատֆորմայով գնա ընտրությունների՝ փոխել ԸՕ-ն ու նոր արտահերթ անցկացնել, այսինքն ժողովրդին ասի՝ մեր ձեռքից առան այն ինչ պիտի անեինք, դե հիմա ինքներս ենք դա անելու՝ հաառա՜ջ։ Ի դեպ ցավում եմ, որ ընդհանուր «ռեյտինգային» գաղափարը սենց ապականեցին։ Սրանց ռեյտինգայինը իհարկե հիմարություն էր, բայց լավ ռեյտինգային ընտրական համակարգեր կան, որոնք շատ ավելի սազական կլինեն Հայաստանին, քան պարզունակ համամասնականը, ըստ իս։ 




> Ի դեպ, մանդատի վայր դնելու դեպքում ի՞նչ ա լինում։ Ցուցակով հաջորդն ա անցնում, չէ՞։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ջոկել էս երկու պատգամավորների դեպքում ինչ ա լինելու։


Ճիշտն ասած դեռ չեմ հասկանում։ Կարծես մենակ ընտրությունների միջոցով է կարելի մանդատ ստանալ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ սահմանադրությունը ասում է ԱԺ-ն պիտի առնվազն 101 պատգամավոր ունենա, հիմա որ 5 հոգի հրաժարական տվեցին, կարծում եմ սահմանադրական ճգնաժամի դիմաց ենք կանգնելու․․․ բայց մի քիչ էլ կփորփրեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած դեռ չեմ հասկանում։ Կարծես մենակ ընտրությունների միջոցով է կարելի մանդատ ստանալ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ սահմանադրությունը ասում է ԱԺ-ն պիտի առնվազն 101 պատգամավոր ունենա, հիմա որ 5 հոգի հրաժարական տվեցին, կարծում եմ սահմանադրական ճգնաժամի դիմաց ենք կանգնելու․․․ բայց մի քիչ էլ կփորփրեմ։


Նիկոլի վարչապետության դեպքում սենց թե նենց սահմանադրական ճգնաժամի առաջ ենք կանգնելու։ Տեսե՞լ ես, թե ըստ սահմանադրության որ դեպքերում ա հնարավոր արտահերթ ընտրություններ անել։ Էդ դեպքերից ոչ մեկը չի բավարարվի։ 
Ոնց հասկացա, մի շաբաթ հետո նոր մանդատը վայր դնելն ուժի մեջ ա մտնելու։ Լրիվ քաոտիկ վիճակ ա սկսվում։ Իրանք իրանց գրած սահմանադրության ձեռը կրակն են ընկել։

----------

Վիշապ (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ճիշտն ասած դեռ չեմ հասկանում։ Կարծես մենակ ընտրությունների միջոցով է կարելի մանդատ ստանալ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ սահմանադրությունը ասում է ԱԺ-ն պիտի առնվազն 101 պատգամավոր ունենա, հիմա որ 5 հոգի հրաժարական տվեցին, կարծում եմ սահմանադրական ճգնաժամի դիմաց ենք կանգնելու․․․ բայց մի քիչ էլ կփորփրեմ։


Գտա․․․ հա, հրաժարված պատգամավորի մանդատը անցնում է այդ կուսակցության տարածքային կամ համապետական ցուցակի հաջորդ հերթական թեկնածուին։ Հիշում էի որ սենց մի բան պիտի լինի (սրա մասին Վիշապին էլ էի ասել մի քանի օր առաջ), բայց չէի կարում գտնել որտեղ է․․․ ԸՕ-ում է այս դրույթը (հոդված 100 կետ 3)։

Հ․Գ․
Բայց պատգամավորները կարան առանց մանդատից հրաժարվելու հանրապետական խորհրդարանային խմբակցությունից դուրս գալ։ Ու կարծում եմ կուսակցության տոմսն էլ պատռել  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նիկոլի վարչապետության դեպքում սենց թե նենց սահմանադրական ճգնաժամի առաջ ենք կանգնելու։ Տեսե՞լ ես, թե ըստ սահմանադրության որ դեպքերում ա հնարավոր արտահերթ ընտրություններ անել։ Էդ դեպքերից ոչ մեկը չի բավարարվի։ 
> Ոնց հասկացա, մի շաբաթ հետո նոր մանդատը վայր դնելն ուժի մեջ ա մտնելու։ Լրիվ քաոտիկ վիճակ ա սկսվում։ Իրանք իրանց գրած սահմանադրության ձեռը կրակն են ընկել։


հա, մի շաբաթ ա տևում մանդատից ազատումը․․․

Մենակ նորընտիր վարչապետի ծրագիրը չընդունելու կամ վարչապետ չընտրելու դեպքում է արտահերթ ընտրություններ կազմակերպվում։ Կարծում եմ ծրագիր չընդունելը կարելի է կազմակերպել․․․ բայց այ որ կառավարությունը չի ներկայացնում ծրագիր, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ է լինում։ Վարչապետին ընտրելուց մեկ տարվա ընթացքում չի կարելի է անվստահության միջոցով պաշտոնից հանել, ուրեմն տեսականորեն կարա վարչապետը չներկայացնի ծրագիր ու մի տարի կառավարի՞։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա, մի շաբաթ ա տևում մանդատից ազատումը․․․
> 
> Մենակ նորընտիր վարչապետի ծրագիրը չընդունելու կամ վարչապետ չընտրելու դեպքում է արտահերթ ընտրություններ կազմակերպվում։ Կարծում եմ ծրագիր չընդունելը կարելի է կազմակերպել․․․ բայց այ որ կառավարությունը չի ներկայացնում ծրագիր, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ է լինում։ Վարչապետին ընտրելուց մեկ տարվա ընթացքում չի կարելի է անվստահությայն միջոցով պաշտոնից հանել, ուրեմն տեսականորեն կարա վարչապետը չներկայացնի ծրագիր ու մի արի կառավարի՞։


Դեռ նորընտիր վարչապետը պիտի էդ թափթփուկներին համոզի, որ փոփոխված ԸՕ֊ի օգտին քվեարկեն, հետո էլ ծրագիրը չընդունեն։ Խառն ա։ Ու հա, կա ոնց որ վարչապետը կարա արխային մի տարի անծրագիր մնա։ Էս էլ իրանց գրած անասուն սահմանադրությունը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դեռ նորընտիր վարչապետը պիտի էդ թափթփուկներին համոզի, որ փոփոխված ԸՕ֊ի օգտին քվեարկեն, հետո էլ ծրագիրը չընդունեն։ Խառն ա։ Ու հա, կա ոնց որ վարչապետը կարա արխային մի տարի անծրագիր մնա։ Էս էլ իրանց գրած անասուն սահմանադրությունը։


դե Նիկոլի մինչև այսօր ասածը էն էր, որ այ բալամ, հնարավորություն ունեք հրաժարվել ձեր թայֆայականությունից ու խելքներդ գլուխներդ հավաքել, որ իրար հետ ժողովրդի հավանությանը արժանացող ԸՕ գրենք։ Ու դրանից հետո արժանապատիվ հանրապետականները կարային արտահերթին մասնակցել որպես ժողովրդին լսած ուժ։ Բայց դե սրանք մինչև վերջ իրենց էշները քշեցին․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչն էր իրենց խանգարում մինչև հիմա դա անել։


Երեկվանից ուզում են էնպես անել, որ ժողովուրդը սկսի չվստահել ու չնդունել Նիկոլին ու հնարավոր ա էս մեթոդով ուզում են ստուգել իրանց մոտ դա ստացվեց, թե ոչ? Բայց էս շարժումը շատ ավելի մեծ թափ հավաքեց ու իրանք իրենց ձեռքով գերեզման փորեցին: 
Ուրեմն Հայաստանում 55 հոգի ատումա իր ժողովրդին ու դա ոչ մի տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

----------

Yevuk (02.05.2018), Գաղթական (02.05.2018), Ծլնգ (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շատ լավ ա.... ՀՀԿ-ից քարը քարի վրա չի մնա մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում: Իրանք իրանց ձեռով իրանց գերեզմանը փորեցին:

----------

Gayl (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Yevuk (02.05.2018), Ծլնգ (02.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ․Գ․
> Բայց պատգամավորները կարան առանց մանդատից հրաժարվելու հանրապետական խորհրդարանային խմբակցությունից դուրս գալ։ Ու կարծում եմ կուսակցության տոմսն էլ պատռել


Սենց էլ լինելույա

----------

Ծլնգ (02.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Աէրոպորտի ճամփեն վաղվանից կփակվի...բանտերում էդքան տեղ կա?, թե կարողա նորը կառուցելու կարիք լինի?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ ա.... ՀՀԿ-ից քարը քարի վրա չի մնա մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում: Իրանք իրանց ձեռով իրանց գերեզմանը փորեցին:


էս ՀՀԿ-ի քարը քարին չմնալը որ ասում եք, կբացատրե՞ք ինչից ելնելով եք ասում ու ոնց ա դա տեղի ունենալու: Ես ավելի շատ պատկերացնում եմ, որ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության արդյունքում կուռկուռի ձագ դառած հերթով ասելու են Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր, ես՝ սխալ, ու հերթով սեղմեն կնոպկան:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս ՀՀԿ-ի քարը քարին չմնալը որ ասում եք, կբացատրե՞ք ինչից ելնելով եք ասում ու ոնց ա դա տեղի ունենալու: Ես ավելի շատ պատկերացնում եմ, որ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության արդյունքում կուռկուռի ձագ դառած հերթով ասելու են Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր, ես՝ սխալ, ու հերթով սեղմեն կնոպկան:


Օրինակ հանրապետական խմբակցության մեջ ստեղծվում է մի (կամ միքանի) նոր բևեռ, ու մի կամ մի քանի կուչկով դուրս են գալիս խմբակցությունից և ստեղծում են նոր խմբեր (սրա համար առնվազն 10 հոգի է պետք), նոր անուն են իրենց ընտրում ու փորձում ստեղծել իշխանական կոալիցիա Ծառուկյանի, ՀՅԴ-ի ու Ելք-ի հետ՝ այս ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու համար և արտահերթ ընտրություններին հասնելու համար։ Կամ էլ, եթե չեն կարողանում խմբեր ստեղծել, ապա հատ-հատ դուրս են գալիս և միանում են ԵԼՔ-ին, ՀԸԴ-ին կամ Ծառուկյան խմբակցություններին որպես անկուսակցական պատգամավորներ։

ՀՀԿ-ն ղեկավարական վակուումով թիրախված կազմակերպություն ա։ Քաղաքական դաշտում սրան փրկություն չկա։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> -Ինչպե՞ս գտաք Ձեր սիրուն:
> -Ուսանող էինք. երրորդ կուրս էի, կինս՝ առաջին: Այն ժամանակ արդեն ուսանողական շարժման լիդերներից էի, և մենք նախագահական նստավայրի մոտ ուսանողական մեծ ակցիա իրականացրինք. տասնհինգ հոգով հացադուլ արեցինք:
> Ես ել նստեցի հացադուլի և քառասունութ ժամ հացադուլ հայտարարեցի: Շատ էրեխեք եկել էին, որպեսզի մեզ երկրպագեն, այդ մարդկանց մեջ էր նաև իմ ապագա կինը, ում հետ այնտեղ ծանոթացա ու հասկացա, որ ինքն իմ ձեռքից էլ պրծում չունի:


Հարցազրույց ԷՇ-ի հետ

Փաստորեն միայն Գալուստ դը Բալզակը չի, ով երիտասարդ տարիներին ցուցարարՆԵՐ ա եղել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս ՀՀԿ-ի քարը քարին չմնալը որ ասում եք, կբացատրե՞ք ինչից ելնելով եք ասում ու ոնց ա դա տեղի ունենալու: Ես ավելի շատ պատկերացնում եմ, որ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության արդյունքում կուռկուռի ձագ դառած հերթով ասելու են Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր, ես՝ սխալ, ու հերթով սեղմեն կնոպկան:


Բյուր, քու տունը շինվի  ՀՀ անկախության պատմությունը իշխանական կուսակցությունների օդից ձևավորման ու փլուզման պատմություն ա: ՀՀԿ նախիրն ինչ ա, որ չփլուզվի: Էտ կուսակցության կոլեկտիվ IQ-ն 31 ա, հասունացման տարիքում գտնվող մակակայի չափ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), Գաղթական (02.05.2018), Ծլնգ (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քու տունը շինվի  ՀՀ անկախության պատմությունը իշխանական կուսակցությունների օդից ձևավորման ու փլուզման պատմություն ա: ՀՀԿ նախիրն ինչ ա, որ չփլուզվի: Էտ կուսակցության կոլեկտիվ IQ-ն 31 ա, հասունացման տարիքում գտնվող մակակայի չափ:


Տրիբուն, ես չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ տենց կլինի։ Ուղղակի մեխանիզմն եմ ուզում հասկանալ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ես չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ տենց կլինի։ Ուղղակի մեխանիզմն եմ ուզում հասկանալ


ՀՀԿ խմբակցությունից մինչև 20 հոգի առանձնանում են ու առանց մանդատները վայր դնելու նոր խմբակցություն են ստեղծում, անունն էլ դնում են խոսքի Նոր Ուղի

----------

Ծլնգ (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀՀԿ խմբակցությունից մինչև 20 հոգի առանձնանում են ու առանց մանդատները վայր դնելու նոր խմբակցություն են ստեղծում, անունն էլ դնում են խոսքի Նոր Ուղի


Մնում ա հասկանանք՝ ովքեր են։

----------


## varo987

Եթե դպրոցակնները, ուսանողները տենց ոգևորված են էտ հասկանալիա բացի ամեն ինչը դասից թռնելու լավ առիթա, բայց ստեղ կարծես լուրջ մարդիկ են հավաքված դրսում կրթություն ստացած գիտնական և այլն:
Չեք զգում, որ էս ամենից վատ հոտա գալիս՞

Ուկրաինայում երկու անգամ հեղափոխություն եղավ մի անգամ նարջնագույն մի անգամ ք.-գույն 100-վոր զոհերով ինչ փոխվեց գլոբալ: Հիմա Սահակաշվիլին որոշելա 3-րդը անի:

Ժողովուրդը Սերժին քշեց իրա ուժը զգաց շատ լավա, հիմա պետքա պայմանավորվեն ու անցնեն խաղաղ աշխատանքի:

ՀՀԿ-ն ասենք գնաց բա հետո, կարլեիա մտածել ԲՀԿ-ում կամ նույն ԵԼՔ-ում մտքի գիգանտներ են հավաքված:
Ասենք ԵԼՔԸ հաղթեց նոր ընտրություններում 55տոկոսով:

Էյֆորիան անցնելու մի քանի ամիս հետո սկսելու եք նոր իշխանությանը քլնգել:
Դե նենցա, որ Քեմբրիջ ու Սորբոն ավարտածները դժվար համաձայնեն Հայաստանի պետական կառավարման համակարգում աշխատեն ամիսը 150հազար դրամ աշխատավարձով:

Մեկը դուք որ շատերդ դրսերում եք, հետ կգաք աշխատեք:

Չեք գալու, ձեր երեխեքն ու թոռներնել չեն գալու միշտ տենց պոպկոռնը ձեռներդ դրսից հետևելու եք ինչա կատարվում:  

Կամ ձևական 2շաբաթով գալու եք ընկերներինին տենաք մի քիչ միտինգ անեք հետ գնաք:

----------


## Արամ

> Ժողովուրդը Սերժին քշեց իրա ուժը զգաց շատ լավա, հիմա պետքա պայմանավորվեն ու անցնեն խաղաղ աշխատանքի:


Իսկ մինչև էդ ինչ որ բան ոչ-խաղաղ ա եղել? Ինչը որ հիմա Հայսատանում կատարվում ա էլի խաղաղ աշխատանք ա։ Ժողովուրդը աշխատում ա, որպեսզի ունենա նենց իշխանություն, որը որ ինքն ա ընտրել, առանց ճնշումների։

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), Rammstein (03.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Ուլուանա (02.05.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե դպրոցակնները, ուսանողները տենց ոգևորված են էտ հասկանալիա բացի ամեն ինչը դասից թռնելու լավ առիթա, բայց ստեղ կարծես լուրջ մարդիկ են հավաքված դրսում կրթություն ստացած գիտնական և այլն:
> Չեք զգում, որ էս ամենից վատ հոտա գալիս՞
> 
> Ուկրաինայում երկու անգամ հեղափոխություն եղավ մի անգամ նարջնագույն մի անգամ ք.-գույն 100-վոր զոհերով ինչ փոխվեց գլոբալ: Հիմա Սահակաշվիլին որոշելա 3-րդը անի:
> 
> Ժողովուրդը Սերժին քշեց իրա ուժը զգաց շատ լավա, հիմա պետքա պայմանավորվեն ու անցնեն խաղաղ աշխատանքի:
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ն ասենք գնաց բա հետո, կարլեիա մտածել ԲՀԿ-ում կամ նույն ԵԼՔ-ում մտքի գիգանտներ են հավաքված:
> Ասենք ԵԼՔԸ հաղթեց նոր ընտրություններում 55տոկոսով:
> ...


Ես դեռ Նիկոլի կողքին Շուշանի ու Գալուստի պես «մտքի գիգանտ» չեմ տեսել։
Հա, էս պահին ԵԼՔ-ի ինտելեկտուալ պոտենցիալը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա ՀՀԿ-ի ԱԺում ներկայացվածներին։

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երեկ սաղ ազգը ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվավ, որ ոնց որ Տրիբունն ասեց, ՀՀԿ-ի հավաքանան IQ-ն 31 ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Ծլնգ (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ծպտունները դուրս չի գալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես դեռ Նիկոլի կողքին Շուշանի ու Գալուստի պես «մտքի գիգանտ» չեմ տեսել։
> Հա, էս պահին ԵԼՔ-ի ինտելեկտուալ պոտենցիալը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա ՀՀԿ-ի ԱԺում ներկայացվածներին։


երեկվա թատրոնը ցույց տվեց, որ ամբողջ ԱԺ-ում մեն-մի հատ քաղաքական գործիչ կա․․․ մտքի գիգանտ-մուտանտը հլը կողքի դրած, քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվում են քուչի բազարի գերազանցիկները․․․ ՀՀԿ-ի առաջատար, դասախոս մարդկանց ամենաթույն քաղաքական միտքն է «բա դուք մեզ կհարգեի՞ք, որ մեր գաղափարներին հակառակ ձեզ ընտրեինք»․․․ էն որ երկու ալկաշ իրար դեմ նստած մեկը մյուսին ասում ա․ «ты меня уважаешь?»․․․ սրանց շահը ոչ թե երկիրն ու իրենց ժողովուրդն են, այլ իրենց ծակ «արժանապատվությունն» ու «հարգված լինելը»․․․․ դե նյութական շահերից հետո, բնականաբար։

Թե ասա խի Ելք-ից մեկը չհելավ ու ասեց՝ չեմ հարգի, եթե ժողովրդիդ չհարգես, եթե սեփական արժանապատվությունդ դրեցիր ժողովրդի արժանապատվությունից վեր, եթե մեջդ մի գրամ քաղաքական հոտառություն չգտար ճիշտ ուղի ընտրելու․․․

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

«Աշխարհի վերջը գա, ես թիմ չեմ դավաճանի, կդնեմ մանդատս, կգնամ տուն, բայց թիմին չեմ դավաճանի. Ալիկ Սարգսյան»

Ժողովուրդ դավաճանե՞լ․․․ զապռոստը․․․ բայց տականք թիմ դավաճանե՞լ, «խի ես է՞դ տղեն եմ»․․․ փսլնքոտներ

----------

ivy (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ամենամեծ բլթը գիտե՞ք որն ա: 
Լևոնը նենց գերագույն զորավա՞ր էր մինչև նախագահ դառնալը։ ՈՒ էդ իրանց անփոխարինել Սերժը չէր Լևոնի վախտերով ՊՆ նախարար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ամենամեծ բլթը գիտե՞ք որն ա: 
> Լևոնը նենց գերագույն զորավա՞ր էր մինչև նախագահ դառնալը։ ՈՒ էդ իրանց անփոխարինել Սերժը չէր Լևոնի վախտերով ՊՆ նախարար։


էն մի հատ անեկդոտ կա, է, որ լամեռը գալիս խակեռին կոդ ա ցույց տալիս, հարցնելով՝ որտե՞ղ է սխալս, ու ստանում է պատասխան՝ ԴՆԹ-իդ մեջ․․․ Ներսես ջան, սրանց բլթը իրենց ԴՆԹ-ի մեջ է․․․

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Վիշապ (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

*«Ազատություն»*. - Պատրա՞ստ եք Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Տիգրան Մուկուչյանի կազմակերպած ընտրություններին։

*Փաշինյան*. - Դա կախված կլինի մթնոլորտից, որովհետև, եթե էս պրոցեսն էս ծավալով է ընթանում, մենք ամեն օր իրավիճակի փոփոխություն ենք ունենում։ Վերջին 15 օրվա ընթացքում հանրապետությունում քաղաքական վիճակն ամեն օր փոխվում է և շուտով կփոխվի ամեն ժամ, և դա կախված կլինի իրավիճակի վերլուծությունից։



Էն ո՞վ էր ասում բոյկոտելու են  :Jpit:  Նիկոլը քաղաքական գործիչ է, բառի ամենալայն ու ամենալավ իմաստով․․․

----------

ivy (02.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ չեն հայտնվում սրանք իրանց հայտարարություններով  :LOL: 
Ինչքան ուժ ունեն, իրականությունից կտրված են։ Ասա չէիք ուզում քֆուր֊քյաֆար, էրեկ նորմալ քվեարկեիք։ Իրանց թվում ա, թե առաջվա պես ժողովուրդը սուսուփուս ամեն տեսակի քաք կուլ ա տալու։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Որ չեն հայտնվում սրանք իրանց հայտարարություններով 
> Ինչքան ուժ ունեն, իրականությունից կտրված են։ Ասա չէիք ուզում քֆուր֊քյաֆար, էրեկ նորմալ քվեարկեիք։ Իրանց թվում ա, թե առաջվա պես ժողովուրդը սուսուփուս ամեն տեսակի քաք կուլ ա տալու։


20 տարի իրանք էին ժողովրդին քրֆում‎։ Մի քանի օր էլ թող իրանք իմանան էդ ինչ ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

այսօրվա Նյու Յորք Թայմսի հոդվածի անվանումը՝ «Democracy is held back in Armenia»




> On Tuesday, electoral arithmetic defeated democratic sentiment in Armenia after the Republican Party of Armenia, the majority party, used its numerical strength to back a discredited government and block the election of the opposition leader Nikol Pashinyan as the new prime minister.


Տավարներն էլ երեկ ասում էին՝ աշխարհի դիմաց մեզ խայտառաք արիք․․․

Հ․Գ․
Հա, OP-ED ա, բայց դե աշխարհի ամենահեղինակավոր օրաթերթերից մեկում հայտնված․․․

----------

ivy (02.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հիմա որ քցում-բռնում եմ, աչքիս Նիկոլի ուզածն էլ էր լրիվ էս․․․ Արարատ Միրզոյանի ու Նիկոլի երեկվա եզրափակիչ ելույթները զոռով կարծես պրովոկացիա լինեին (Արան ընդհանրապես ասու էր՝ միասնական չեք քվեարկելու, ոնց որ հանձնարարություն տալուց լիներ), որ եթե նույնիսկ այլախոհներ լինեին էլ, թասիբության պատճառով նախիրից ետ չմնային։ Ու հա, սենց ավելի լավ ա․ հնարավորություն ունեն իշխանական կոալիցիա ձևավորելու, այլ ոչ թե ընդդիմադիր մեծամասնության շանտաժի առարկա դառնան։

Հ․Գ․
Երեխեք, բոլորիդ միասին, ու ամեն մեկիդ առանձին-առանձին սիրում եմ։  :Jpit:  ակումբը հոյակապ հանգրվան է մտքերով, մտավախություններով ու իրար ուսին թփթփոցներով կիսվելու համար։ Էս անֆեյսբուք հեռախոսս հիմա ինքն իր պոռթկացող ծլնգոցից արդեն գժվել էր, թե չլիներ ակումբը։ Գիտեմ, որ արդեն չաչանակության շեմը անցնում եմ․․․ բայց ակումբը նաև ներող էլ է, չէ՞։  :Smile:

----------

ivy (02.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (02.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Աթեիստ (02.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (02.05.2018), Վիշապ (02.05.2018), Տրիբուն (02.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆեյսբուքից.
Հորդորում եմ մեզ այլևս չհորդորել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա որ քցում-բռնում եմ, աչքիս Նիկոլի ուզածն էլ էր լրիվ էս․․․ Արարատ Միրզոյանի ու Նիկոլի երեկվա եզրափակիչ ելույթները զոռով կարծես պրովոկացիա լինեին (Արան ընդհանրապես ասու էր՝ միասնական չեք քվեարկելու, ոնց որ հանձնարարություն տալուց լիներ), որ եթե նույնիսկ այլախոհներ լինեին էլ, թասիբության պատճառով նախիրից ետ չմնային։ Ու հա, սենց ավելի լավ ա․ հնարավորություն ունեն իշխանական կոալիցիա ձևավորելու, այլ ոչ թե ընդդիմադիր մեծամասնության շանտաժի առարկա դառնան։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Երեխեք, բոլորիդ միասին, ու ամեն մեկիդ առանձին-առանձին սիրում եմ։  ակումբը հոյակապ հանգրվան է մտքերով, մտավախություններով ու իրար ուսին թփթփոցներով կիսվելու համար։ Էս անֆեյսբուք հեռախոսս հիմա ինքն իր պոռթկացող ծլնգոցից արդեն գժվել էր, թե չլիներ ակումբը։ Գիտեմ, որ արդեն չաչանակության շեմը անցնում եմ․․․ բայց ակումբը նաև ներող էլ է, չէ՞։


Մե պաչ քեզ <3

----------

Ծլնգ (02.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Արտակ Առաքելյանն էլ գնաց հա՞ ոնց որ թե։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արտակ Ալեքսանյանն էլ գնաց հա՞ ոնց որ թե։


Ալեքսանյան չի

----------

ivy (02.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ալեքսանյան չի


Ուղղեցի։

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒսանող ժամանակներս մեկումեջ «սոցհարցումներ» էի ինձ-ինձ կազմակերպում:
Չէ, սոցիոլոգիաների ու լրագրության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեինք՝ ես ինժեներ եմ, բայց ուղղակի հետաքրքրասիրությունն էր դրդապատճառը..

Մի էսպիսի «հարցում» էլ կազմակերպել էի հիմնականում ամառվա ամիսները դրսերում անցկացողների շրջանում:
- Պատկերացրեք օտար երկրում պատահական կռվտոցու եք հանդիպում, որտեղ մի կողմից ձեզ անծանոթ հայեր են, մյուս կողմից՝ այլազգիներ: ՈՒ տուրուդմփոցի թոհուբուհում լսում եք հայհոյանք
ա) Հայաստանի հասցեյին
բ) հայ ազգի հասցեյին
Ձեր գործողություննե՞րը…

Անկեղծ ասած էս հարցման արդյունքներից շոկի մեջ էի, քանի որ ճնշող մեծամասնության պատասխանն էր, թե «բ»-ի դեպքում կխառնվեն, իսկ «ա»-ի դեպքում՝ ոչ:
- Մենք էլ ենք հայ, մեր ծնողները, հարազատները հայեր են: Իսկ Հայաստանին ինքներս էլ ենք քրֆում...

Ասածս ինչա.
տեսած կլինեք է, էն որ Անդրանիկ Միգրանյան էր ինչ զահրումար էր, դրա փրփրակալած ելույթը՝ Արա Աբրահամյանի կողքը նստած..
Էն օրը, աչքովս ընկավ Ատոմային էներգետիկայի վետերանների հայկական միության պատասխանը էդ դուռակին, թե՝ մի ընկի ոտքի տակ..
այսինքն մի միություն, որ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի էդ միհրանյանների ու դրա նմանների հետ՝ տերա կանգնել իր ժողովրդի ու հայրենիքի արժանապատվությանը ու հաչացողի պորտը տեղնա դրել..
հասկացա, որ այլևս էս արթնացած ժողովրդին քնել չկա ու դա-խազ պայքարելու են Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի արևի տակ իր արժանի տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար:

ՀՀԿ-ն չի հասկանում, կամ չի ուզում հասկանա, որ սա հանուն Նիկոլի պայքար չի, այլ հանուն ժողովրդի ու պետության նամուսով կյանքի իրավունքի...

----------

Աթեիստ (02.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչե՜ր են կատարվում փողոցներում․ ֆեյսբուքս բացել ու գժվել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2018), Ձայնալար (03.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոնց որ Արմեն Ամիրյանը հրաժարական տվեց, բայց ոչ մի վստահելի աղբյուրում չեմ գտնում էս լուրը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ Արմեն Ամիրյանը հրաժարական տվեց, բայց ոչ մի վստահելի աղբյուրում չեմ գտնում էս լուրը։


Հա, հաստատ ա։ Չգիտեմ էլ ուրախանամ, թե տխրեմ

----------


## ivy

Հանձնվեցի՞ն  :Huh:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոնց որ Պուտինը սկզբունքորեն չի տալիս Նավալնիի անունը, տենց հիմա սրանք են խուսափում Նիկոլի անունը տալուց։

----------


## ivy

> Ոնց որ Պուտինը սկզբունքորեն չի տալիս Նավալնիի անունը, տենց հիմա սրանք են խուսափում Նիկոլի անունը տալուց։


Ջհանդամ թե չեն տալիս, իրենք իրենց տխմարությունը առաջին անգամ չի, որ ցուցադրում են ։)

----------

Աթեիստ (02.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հանձնվեցի՞ն


Ինչի երկրորդ տարբերակ ունեն? Էնա, որ ձգձգում են:
Ոնց էր ասել? “Հայաստանում տղամարդ չկա"?
Եթե էդքան տղամարդ ես արի հրապարակ ու տես ինչքան տղամարդ կա ու եթե էդքան տղամարդ ես չփախնես երկրից:

----------


## Վիշապ

Խարդախ սրիկաները պոչ են խաղացնում, ժամանակ ձգեն, տեսնեն ինչ կլինի, թալանը կոծկեն, մի բան փախցնեն, տենց հեշտ խո չեն հանձնելու իրենց կարծիքով իրենց ավարը՝ պետական ռեսոուրսները, ֆինանսական միջոցները, հաշվետվությունը, արխիվները, սվաղած գործերը, իրական բյուջեն, ստվերային բյուջեն... Էնքան կեղտ կունենան թաքցրած: 
Ճիշտ են ասում, որ իրենք մտահոգված են ու անհանգստացած, բայց մտահոգության առարկան իրենց գրպաններն են ու իրենց ապագան, որը երկրի հետ կապ չունի:

----------

Life (03.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Տրիբուն (03.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Արա սրանք որ չեն ասում «կին ա, աղջիկ ա», ներվերս խախտվում ա։ Այ տավարներ, բա կին ա ու աղջիկ ա, հարգեք ու ձեզ հավասարը դասեք, եթե ձեր կարծիքով ձեզ ձեր համոզմունքների համար են քարկոծում, էդ խի կանայք չե՞ն կարա քարկոծման արժանի համոզմունքներ ունենան․․․

----------

Gayl (03.05.2018), ivy (03.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (03.05.2018), Տրիբուն (03.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արա սրանք որ չեն ասում «կին ա, աղջիկ ա», ներվերս խախտվում ա։ Այ տավարներ, բա կին ա ու աղջիկ ա, հարգեք ու ձեզ հավասարը դասեք, եթե ձեր կարծիքով ձեզ ձեր համոզմունքների համար են քարկոծում, էդ խի կանայք չե՞ն կարա քարկոծման արժանի համոզմունքներ ունենան․․․


Բայց կանանց էլ շատ գեշ ձևերով են հայհոյում արտաքինին, դաշտանային ցիկլին ու սեռական կյանքին կպնելով։ Զզվելի ա ուղղակի։

----------


## ivy

> Արա սրանք որ չեն ասում «կին ա, աղջիկ ա», ներվերս խախտվում ա։ Այ տավարներ, բա կին ա ու աղջիկ ա, հարգեք ու ձեզ հավասարը դասեք, եթե ձեր կարծիքով ձեզ ձեր համոզմունքների համար են քարկոծում, էդ խի կանայք չե՞ն կարա քարկոծման արժանի համոզմունքներ ունենան․․․


Ամեն ինչ հերթով․ էդ արդեն հաջորդ հեղափոխությունն է  :Smile: 
Քիչ-քիչ երկիրը սեքսիզմից էլ կազատվի․ հոյակապ սերունդ է մեծանում։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.05.2018), Շինարար (03.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց կանանց էլ շատ գեշ ձևերով են հայհոյում արտաքինին, դաշտանային ցիկլին ու սեռական կյանքին կպնելով։ Զզվելի ա ուղղակի։


Այ Բյուր ջան, եթե տղամարդու արտաքինն ու հիգիենան ու սեռական կյանքն ու պոտենցիան նույնպես ծաղրանքի առարկա է, ինչո՞ւ պիտի կնոջ նույն ատրիբուտները լինեն անձեռնմխելի։ Զզվելին զզվելի է, բայց եթե զզվանք ես արտահայտում, փորձիր քո զզվանքն էլ անգենդերացված արտահայտես։ Թե չէ այդ գենդերացումից էլ է տուժողը կինը լինելու, թե նենց պուպուշիկ փխրուն առարկա է, որ հանկարծ իրեն ճկույթով չկպնենք․․․ վաղը մյուս օրն էլ «պաշտպանենք» ու ասենք «բա քաղաքականությունը քո պայծառ կանացիությանը հարի՞ր զբաղմունք ա»։

Ասենք Աշոտյանին «քաչալ շուն» ասելը ինձ համար համարժեք ա Շուշան Պետրոսյանին «պամադայով գետաձի» ասելուն․․․ ու սրանից պետք չի նեղվել, իսկ թե դապարտում ես, դատապարտիր երևույթը, ոչ թե դրան գենդերացված գնահատական տուր։

----------

Freeman (04.05.2018), Gayl (03.05.2018), Տրիբուն (03.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ Բյուր ջան, եթե տղամարդու արտաքինն ու հիգիենան ու սեռական կյանքն ու պոտենցիան նույնպես ծաղրանքի առարկա է, ինչո՞ւ պիտի կնոջ նույն ատրիբուտները լինեն անձեռնմխելի։ Զզվելին զզվելի է, բայց եթե զզվանք ես արտահայտում, փորձիր քո զզվանքն էլ անգենդերացված արտահայտես։ Թե չէ այդ գենդերացումից էլ է տուժողը կինը լինելու, թե նենց պուպուշիկ փխրուն առարկա է, որ հանկարծ իրեն ճկույթով չկպնենք․․․ վաղը մյուս օրն էլ «պաշտպանենք» ու ասենք «բա քաղաքականությունը քո պայծառ կանացիությանը հարի՞ր զբաղմունք ա»։
> 
> Ասենք Աշոտյանին «քաչալ շուն» ասելը ինձ համար համարժեք ա Շուշան Պետրոսյանին «պամադայով գետաձի» ասելուն․․․ ու սրանից պետք չի նեղվել, իսկ թե դապարտում ես, դատապարտիր երևույթը, ոչ թե դրան գենդերացված գնահատական տուր։


Համամիտ եմ, բայց տղամարդկանց անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են նման կերպ ծաղրում։ Ասենք, էն հայտնի նիստի ժամանակ հենց ՀՀԿ կնանիք էին ելույթ ունենում, ֆեյսբուքս ողողվում էր «ինչքան չբավարարված կին կա ՀՀԿ֊ում» տիպի ստատուսներով, իսկ տղամարդկանց վերաբերյալ հիմնականում բովանդակային քննադատություն էր։ Ոչ ոք, օրինակ, Արման Սաղաթելյանին կամ Շարմազանովին կամ Աշոտյանին չբավարարված չանվանեց, չնայած որ իրենց ելույթները թոփ զզվելիներն էին։

----------


## Gayl

Ակումբում թիթեռ են նկարում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց տղամարդկանց անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են նման կերպ ծաղրում։ Ասենք, էն հայտնի նիստի ժամանակ հենց ՀՀԿ կնանիք էին ելույթ ունենում, ֆեյսբուքս ողողվում էր «ինչքան չբավարարված կին կա ՀՀԿ֊ում» տիպի ստատուսներով, իսկ տղամարդկանց վերաբերյալ հիմնականում բովանդակային քննադատություն էր։ Ոչ ոք, օրինակ, Արման Սաղաթելյանին կամ Շարմազանովին կամ Աշոտյանին չբավարարված չանվանեց, չնայած որ իրենց ելույթները թոփ զզվելիներն էին։


վաբշե էնտեղ մի երկու չբավարվածի տպավորություն թողողներ կային  :LOL: 

Հա դե Աշոտյան-Շարմազանով-Սաղաթելայններին արդեն այնքան են քրֆել, որ հոգնել են, չնայած համոզված եմ հիմա էլ Պուտինի ու Սերժի պուտանկաներ անվանողներ եղածներ կլինեին․․․ դե Նարե Շարմազանովի ասած՝ տղամարդկանց կնոջ շորեր հագցնողներ էլ։

Նորից, երևույթները տգեղ են, բայց «բա կարելի՞ ա կնոջը անպատվել»-ը կնոջը ավելի քիչ ստորացնող չի․․․

----------

Վիշապ (03.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> վաբշե էնտեղ մի երկու չբավարվածի տպավորություն թողողներ կային 
> 
> Հա դե Աշոտյան-Շարմազանով-Սաղաթելայններին արդեն այնքան են քրֆել, որ հոգնել են, չնայած համոզված եմ հիմա էլ Պուտինի ու Սերժի պուտանկաներ անվանողներ եղածներ կլինեին․․․ դե Նարե Շարմազանովի ասած՝ տղամարդկանց կնոջ շորեր հագցնողներ էլ։
> 
> Նորից, երևույթները տգեղ են, բայց «բա կարելի՞ ա կնոջը անպատվել»-ը կնոջը ավելի քիչ ստորացնող չի․․․


Վերջին նախադասության հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ուզում եմ ասել ընդհանուր առմամբ կանանց նկատմամբ շատ ավելի դաժան են ու զզվելի, ու պետք չի, որ տենց լինի։

----------

Ծլնգ (03.05.2018)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> , * բայց ուզում եմ ասել ընդհանուր առմամբ կանանց նկատմամբ շատ ավելի դաժան են ու զզվելի, ու պետք չի, որ տենց լինի։*


Ժողովուրդը հհկ-ական պատգամավորներին հավասար քֆրտում էր.Առանց սեռական խտրականության:

Էս մայիսի 1-ի ցույցին, Աշոտյանի ելույթի ժամանակ, բեմից ձախ կողմում կանգնած ցուցարարներին(փոքր զագնգվածի, ես էլ մեջները) մի կին էր ղեկավարում:  էտ կնիկը սաղիս հրամայեց  մեջքով կանգնել էկրանին, բարձրացնել միջնամատը ու գոռալ «Աշոտյան սիկտիր»:Բոցը էն էր, որ մեր դիմաց խեղճ ու կրակ մի պապի էր կանգնել, հազիվ մի ձեռքն էր բարձրացրել ու ցուցամատն էր տնկել:Ուրեմն էս կնիկը ցուցարարների արանքը ճղեց էկավ հասավ պապիի մոտ, թե բա՝ պապի ջան սխալ մատ ես բարձրացրել՝ միջնամատը պտի բարձրացնես: Պապին էլ ջղայնացած ֆռաց՝ բալա ջան, որ  էդ մատը էղներ, կտնգցնեյի կկոխեյի աշոտյանի ո*ը: Պապու միջնամատը կտրած էր  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (06.05.2018), Freeman (04.05.2018), Gayl (04.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (04.05.2018), Smokie (04.05.2018), Աթեիստ (04.05.2018), Արամ (04.05.2018), Արէա (04.05.2018), Արշակ (04.05.2018), Ծլնգ (04.05.2018), Յոհաննես (04.05.2018), Նաիրուհի (19.06.2018), Նիկեա (04.05.2018), Շինարար (04.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2018), Տրիբուն (04.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին նախադասության հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ուզում եմ ասել ընդհանուր առմամբ կանանց նկատմամբ շատ ավելի դաժան են ու զզվելի, ու պետք չի, որ տենց լինի։


Մեր հեղափոխության երկու գենդերային պարադոքսները․ 
- Կանայք չլինեին, հեղափոխություն չէր լինի
- ՀՀԿ-ական կանայք չլինեին, ՀՀԿ-ականներից կանայք էսքան չէին զզվի

----------


## Գաղթական

Չմեռանք, էս օրն էլ տեսանք )))

----------

Gayl (06.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ռուսները գալու են Հայաստան խոպան :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (06.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

*
Այս տեմպերով որ գնա ու Ռուսաստանում էլ իշխանություն փոխվի, հետխորհրդային տարածքի համար Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը դառնալու է 21-րդ դարի Լենինը:  :Smile:  Դեմ չեմ, բայց ախպոր պես, էդ արձանները պետք չի, կխնայեք մեզ:

*
Պետդումայի պատգամավորները Նավալնուն. պարոն Նավալնի, չլինի՞ դուք ուզում եք վատթարացնել հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները, հանեք Ռուսաստանը ԵՏՄ-ից, ՀԱՊԿ-ից?

*
Հայաստանի նախագահ Արմեն Սարգսյանը զանգահարել է վարչապետի պաշտոնակատար Դ. Մեդվեդևին և հեռախոսազրույցում հույս հայտնել, որ ամեն ինչ կլուծվի Սահմանադրության ու իրավական շրջանակում: Խորհրդակցությունների նպատակով Հայաստանում են գտնվում Սերգեյ Լավրովը և փոխվարչապետ Դմիտրի Ռագոզինը:
Կրեմլ

*
Տիգրան Բալայանի ապագա գրառումը. 
Մենք հիանում ենք հերոսական ռուս ժողովրդի խիզախությամբ: Հայաստանը միշտ ձեզ հետ է, Ռուսաստան:ՃՃՃ

*
Վալենտինա Մատվիենկոյի ելույթը ԱԺ-ում.
-էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել, ժողովուրդ... դիակը...

*
SHTAP TARACEQ
MOSKVA CITY-I SNUNDI MEJ LUCOXAKAN U GAZ KA:

*
Ասեք թող Մոսկվայի թիվ 11 դպրոցի տնօրեն Ռուզան Ազիզովնայից զգույշ լինեն:


(c) Ստյոպա Սաֆարյանի ֆբ էջից

----------

Gayl (06.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (06.05.2018), Արշակ (06.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

:LOL: 
Մի բուռ ազգ ենք, բայց սաղ աշխարհը իրար ենք խառնել:ճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի բուռ ազգ ենք, բայց սաղ աշխարհը իրար ենք խառնել:ճճ


Մենք փոքր ենք, այո,
Ձեզ ո՞վ էր ասում մեզ սեղմեք այնքան,
Որ մենք ստիպված ադամանդ դառնանք,
Ո՞վ էր ստիպում
Մեզ աստղերի պես ցիրուցան անեք,
Որ միշտ մեզ տեսնեք ուր էլ որ գնաք:

Գ.Էմին

----------

Smokie (08.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

*Մոդերատորական․ Այս թեման ունի պատմական նշանակություն՝ որպես 2018 թ. թավշյա հեղափոխությանը համընթաց ակումբային քննարկումների արխիվ։ Ըստ այդմ թեման փակվում է հետագա քննարկումների համար։ Ակտիվ փողոցային փուլից հետո հեղափոխությանը վերաբերող քննարկումների համար ստեղծվել է «Թավշյա հեղափոխություն. փողոցային պայքարից հետո» թեման։*

----------

